# Knitting Tea Party 26 October '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jean Greenhowe has a wonderful knitting book of bears and dolls that I bought a while back. I have knit two of the bears  am working on the third. Her bears have the arms and legs sewn on  I like them articulated. What I am trying to figure out is how to shape the tops of the limbs. If I knit them with her directions the top looks like the top of a sleeve (hope this makes sense). There are 32 stitches and she uses nine rows to do her shaping. What I am trying to figure out is how to round the top to look more like an arm and a leg and make it easier to articulate. You will be doing the decreases on sixteen stitches since there will be two sides to the top. One of my tries ended up looking like a pyramid. Lol so I am throwing it out to you for help.

I love jean greenhowes books  she has some great patterns  one of her books has the entire nativity in it that I intend to knit sometime  in duplicate  two daughters you know. Lol she really is a talented designer.

This is the week we were going to do nothing but weight watcher recipes  so - in honor of those trying to lose weight or maintain their weight I thought this recipe would make a nice lunch  Im thinking a light lunch  think I would need at least a roll or something.

MOO SHU BEEF LETTUCE CUPS
Makes one serving
Cooking spray
4 oz uncooked lean ground beef (with 7% fat)
¼ cup thinly sliced yellow onion	
2 teaspoons minced fresh ginger root
2 teaspoons minced garlic
¼ cup thinly sliced bok choy
½ cup thinly sliced red bell pepper
½ cup thinly sliced button mushrooms
2 teaspoons low sodium soy sauce
2 leaves bibb lettuce

	Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and set pan over medium high heat.
	Add beef, onion, ginger and garlic  cook u;ntil beef is browned and onion is soft, breaking up meat as it cooks.
	Add bok choy, pepper, mushrooms and soy sauce  cook stirring occasionally until bok choy is wilted and pepper is tender crisp. 3-5 minutes
	Spoon about ½ cup of beef mixture into each lettuce leaf.
	
Note: to serve 4  increase quantities to: 1 pound beef, 1 cup onion, 2 tablespoonss ginger, 2 tablespoons garlic, 1 cup bok choy, 1 bell pepper, 2 tablespoons soy sauce, 8 leaves lettuce.

Vegetarians: replace ground beef with 3 oz meatless soy crumbles (12oz if serving 4).
Points 3 (note  this is using the old point system)

Knitpicks has a sale on their needles going on right now  think I will order some. I bought some great yarn on our yarn crawl  multicolored  bulky  for a scarf. The pattern they had used on their sample was: *yo, k2tog, k1* repeat between the *s. this was on 12 stitches. I was going to add two stitches for a salvage stitch on each side so my first stitch would be s1 as though to purl, yo, k2tog, k1 and of course the last stitch is always k1. This was done of size 19 needles  hence my interest in the knitpicks sale. Think I will see if they sell ball winders and how much they are.

Oh yes  somehow one of the puppies  while inside  got ahold of the lovely blue yarn I bought on our yarn crawl. Gary found it while picking up the poop. Probably more than you wanted to know but a necessity when having nine puppies in the dog yard. I digress  the yarn  you can imagine what it looks like  but I paid too much for it to just throw it away  so guess what I am going to be doing this weekend. But first I need to find an end and that in itself is going to be a challenge. Any ideas will be appreciated.

I really thought that was a really little lunch  I would need something to fill in the edges or I would be visiting the vending machine halfway through the afternoon. So  I suggest this to fill in the empty spaces that lettuce doesnt quite reach.

WHIPPED CRÈME CHOCOLATE PIE
4-1/2 oz chocolate wafers, precessed to crumbs
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
¾ cup heavy whipping crème
2 tablespoons powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 oz bittersweet chocolate, curled or grated with a vegetable peeler.

	in a small bowl combine cookie crums with melted butter until fully incorporated: press into bottom of a 10 inch springform pan and place in refridgerator.
	In a mixing bowl, using electric beater on high, beat cream, sugar and vanilla until stiff peaks form; gently fold in half of chocolate.
	Spoon whipped filling over prepared crust and decorate with remaining chocolate; cover and refridgerate for at least 2 hours and up to 24 hours.
	When ready to serve run a knife around edge of pan and release outer ring of springform pan.
	Cut into 12 pieces and serve.
Points  4

I was knitting on the baby blanket that was for the baby Heidi lost  I want to finish it for some reason. I goofed  need to frog two rows. But I will finish it  wash and block  fold with a picture of landon inside  Heidi will put it in her cedar chest and give it to alexis for her first baby. Lexi was so affected by landons death  the first time she experienced such a loss  she chose his name  so I think it is fitting that she should have his blanket.

The day began with rain and has remained grey and cool  about 50 degrees  it is to be in the thirties tonight so when gary gets home at midnight we will bring the pups inside to sleep  I think that is just a bit cool for puppies to stay in all night. They can go back out during the day  they love being outside  you should see them play. They are all nurturing their own individual personalities  and they love being held and scratched. They are eating puppy chow like it is ten cents a pound  lol. That is fine  takes some of the weight off of hickory feeding them  actually  she has pretty much cut everyone off. At least she is trying to. It is a bit of a trial for her when she goes out to potty  the puppies dont care  they want to nurse  Im surprised hickory hasnt snapped at them to give her some peace and quiet so she can go to the bathroom. Lol

I am going out for dinner tonight. Ed  my college roommate  I havent seen him since I got back from seattle. His mother passed away right before I left so it will be good to see how he is  he took it very hard as did I  dorothy was like a second mother  I loved going to the farm for a weekend.

Im watching the storm as it moves up the coast  dont think it will effect us this far west of the coast although it could produce some rain. 

The farmer planted winter wheat in the field behind us  it is beginning to come up  looking green  it will be nice to look out there during the winter and see green  Im hoping to see green all winter  which translates into no snow  oh maybe a little for Christmas day. Lol

Turning this over to you now  I will be back in a couple of hours. I report what I had for dinner  unfortunately it wont be weight watcher friendly.

Just remembered - i forget to send this through spell check so i apologize ahead of time for any typos.

sam


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Huzzah for new Tea party! 

I hope you have fun with the dinner, Sam. 

I'm also watching the hurricane. I'm very curious as to why the predicted path takes a sudden left turn. Isn't that unusual for a hurricane going up that way? (yes, I know about the storm of the century set up being discussed, but still...)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a report on the perfect storm.

sam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1991_Perfect_Storm


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am baking some oatmeal for me to munch on over the next few days--it's gotten cold here, and I get very hungry! 

I've also been looking at sock patterns on Ravelry--I am not crazy about the one I've been working on, though I did promise to finish it (I just didn't say when! Ha ha!), and I think perhaps a less complicated one to start might be a good idea...will have to read through a few to see which one clicks with me. Meanwhile...I have ordered the yarn for DD's shawl design and am really itching to get started on that! We're both excited about that and I hope my skill is up to this challenge. 

Meanwhile, I am figuring out what's for supper (again?! Seems like I do this every day, lol). I'll check back soon!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, here is wishing all good things and conversation with your friend Ed tonight!!
Yes, puppies all love to run and tumble in the grass and do chase after momma dog even after they are weaned!
We are still snowing here and have a bit of accumulated snow but it will all melt away. We have a bit of fine snow blowing in from the southwest.
I am making lazy cabbage rolls today and will have them tomorrow. I am taking them over to Mom and Dad's for supper tomorrow. So here is the recipe before anyone asks:
2lbs lean hamburger
half head of cabbage, shredded (I like half green and half red)
1 can cubed tomatoes
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 can mushrooms
2 cups uncooked rice

Mix it all together and put into roaster pan. Cover with lid and bake 350' until done (2-3 hrs). You need to keep checking to make sure there is enough moisture in the mix to cook the rice. If not enough moisture, you can stir in tomato juice, about 2 cups.

Wait one day for all flavors to saturate through the lazy cabbage rolls. Reheat and serve. Salt and pepper to taste. (I cook without salt and dont use any salt at the table.) Ketchup on the side for those who desire it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good morning, (to all our Down Under friends) a good evening (all those Over the Pond) or a good night (all of us in the UK). Still tickles me how we can all be here, but not at the same times...if you get me? :shock: 
Sam, I agree that does sound like a very light lunch - which probably says a lot about my portion control! I quite like the WW ready meals you can buy, but I have to pad them out with a lot of vegetables. I was shocked when I bought the WW crisps (chips)...they were very tasty (chili flavour) but there were SIX crisps in the bag - I counted them!!  

I'm sorry to hear about Heidi having lost a baby, but I think your idea about giving the blanket to Lexi is a lovely one.

I'm afraid I'm not a clever enough knitter to be able to solve your problem about the bear's arms, but I'm sure someone on here is!
5mm - that sounds a really tasty recipe.
Off to bed now (nearly10.30pm here)......well, maybe just ONE jigsaw puzzle first...... :lol: Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

I work with quite a few people on the east coast who are preparing. I'm snuggled in, Ina rainy Central Ohio finishing an afghan for a Christmas present. Love the recipes. Not sure about the Bear, but I'm confident you will figure it out.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am baking some oatmeal for me to munch on over the next few days--it's gotten cold here, and I get very hungry!
> 
> I've also been looking at sock patterns on Ravelry--I am not crazy about the one I've been working on, though I did promise to finish it (I just didn't say when! Ha ha!), and I think perhaps a less complicated one to start might be a good idea...will have to read through a few to see which one clicks with me. Meanwhile...I have ordered the yarn for DD's shawl design and am really itching to get started on that! We're both excited about that and I hope my skill is up to this challenge.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am figuring out what's for supper (again?! Seems like I do this every day, lol). I'll check back soon!


This is the pattern that had been suggested to me to follow when trying to learn the toe up style on one circular needle.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beginner-worsted-weight-socks-for-magic-loop-toe-up-or-top-down


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> This is the pattern that had been suggested to me to follow when trying to learn the toe up style on one circular needle.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beginner-worsted-weight-socks-for-magic-loop-toe-up-or-top-down


I found that one--and a few more! I'll get me some socks yet, one way or another. Heh.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea! New Tea Party time!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok just checking in and going to go do a bit more knitting but will be back in awhile. I have invited another member who has never been here before and she will be on after they eat dinner. Talk to you all later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > This is the pattern that had been suggested to me to follow when trying to learn the toe up style on one circular needle.
> ...


Liat has a video that corresponds with this pattern. I dont know that you got the video that goes with it? The links to it are there. :?:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

A new tea party - hooray! 

The house is clean, laundry is done, garbage is outside, I am all cleaned up and dear husband (Steve) has been working hard outside all day, while I shaped up the inside. He and the neighbors rented an aerating machine to help our lawns look pretty next spring. Steve has been working hard to wrangle that machine. It is self-propelled, heavy and from the looks of things, tends to have a mind of its own from time to time. All the "neighbor boys" are now sitting on the neighbor's front step, enjoying a well-deserved beer.  The thorn in my side lately has been our hall closet; the only main storage for the upstairs of the house. I straighten it up and eventually it is a mess again. I got some organizing boxes and have all the boxes full and on the shelves. Looks nice (for now)...wonder how long that will last? Ha!

I thought my idea of putting all my unfinished projects into one big tote bag would motivate me to get going on them but instead the bag is so full, I don't know what to do first, so I haven't done hardly anything lately, except the washcloths for baby Jessamine, which were a hit. I have two more I'm going to finish and will send them, along with the card for the baby that I forgot on the counter, when I went to visit yesterday - ha. I guess I just have to reach into that tote bag and whatever I grab is what I will finish. 

I have discovered a recipe to make homemade Frebreez. I tried it and really like it. Sometimes a spritz on the couch or curtains really helps to freshen up the air. This is the recipe:

2 tablespoons baking soda
2 tablespoons of your favorite liquid fabric softener
2 c. water

I put some hot water in my big spray bottle first and then the baking soda. I swirled it around so the baking soda would dissolve. Then I added the fabric softener and filled it with the rest of the water and swirled it around to combine. Everytime I use it, I give it a good shake and spray, spray, spray...makes the sheets smell nice too, between washings 

The recipes look wonderful...thanks for sharing!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I bought needles from Knit Picks last night. I hate to bring you down, but they didn't have size 19. I wanted to get some for the rugs someone posted last week. I may just do them on 17's. I know the rugs would be smaller, but hopefully not by much.

Great recipes so far. I need to start looking for some. I need to use them in my quest to lose weight!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am baking some oatmeal for me to munch on over the next few days--it's gotten cold here, and I get very hungry!
> 
> I've also been looking at sock patterns on Ravelry--I am not crazy about the one I've been working on, though I did promise to finish it (I just didn't say when! Ha ha!), and I think perhaps a less complicated one to start might be a good idea...will have to read through a few to see which one clicks with me. Meanwhile...I have ordered the yarn for DD's shawl design and am really itching to get started on that! We're both excited about that and I hope my skill is up to this challenge.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am figuring out what's for supper (again?! Seems like I do this every day, lol). I'll check back soon!


I have been using this pattern,straight forward,and because I have been using self striping yarn omitted pattern on instep, they are toe up magic loop...I do them [email protected] a time

http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/knit_purl_hunter_cranked_socks.aspx

what pattern are you using for shawl?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I am baking some oatmeal for me to munch on over the next few days--it's gotten cold here, and I get very hungry!
> ...


I like knitpurl hunters knitting informations and videos. I will check it out! :thumbup:
Here is her website: http://www.knitpurlhunter.com/


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a report on the perfect storm.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1991_Perfect_Storm


just as if the Midwest doesn't exist, there is no mention of the great amounts of snow dumped on us. I remember that Halloween very well. we had over 28" and were snowed in two days because the usual snow plows could not handle that amount of snow partly because the ground was not yet frozen. My neighbors and I hired special earth movers to come in to empty our driveways so we could go to work. The highways were like driving over a rocky field because snow plows could not get it off the roads fast enough. There was so much snow that the temperatures dropped and it didn't melt away until Spring. Our first big snows are usually after Thanksgiving, end of November.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Ooh, thanks for pointing that out--I did miss it. Nice to know that's there.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns - do you also have a sock machine? I know you are the sock expert here and was just wondering. A close friend started by purchasing one of these antique sock machines joined several groups and travels all over. First to learn how to use it and secondly to compare ideas and thirdly to get it fixed every so often. She also makes leg warmers on her sock machine. It's become a craze this part of the world so there aren't many antique machines that are complete and available even on ebay.



5mmdpns said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> what pattern are you using for shawl?


The pattern is in progress--DD drew out what she wanted and asked me if I could knit it. I said I'd try! So we'll see how it goes when the yarn gets here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great opening Sam, be interesting to see what happens! Just to keep us on the Knitting theme- not a Jean Greenhowe [who I think is deceased] but my eyelash WIP scarf/boa.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns - do you also have a sock machine? I know you are the sock expert here and was just wondering. A close friend started by purchasing one of these antique sock machines joined several groups and travels all over. First to learn how to use it and secondly to compare ideas and thirdly to get it fixed every so often. She also makes leg warmers on her sock machine. It's become a craze this part of the world so there aren't many antique machines that are complete and available even on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, the only sock knitting machine I have takes up both hands and the fingers and two thumbs!!! haha, I have to crank them out by hand! *chuckles* I am going to take Darowil's sock class in January to help me figure out the magic-loopy-socks-toe-up-style!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We have gotten cold in Wisconsin and, sadly, the leaves are almost gone. I'm including one of our favorite recipes--quick, easy, versatile and healthy.

Southwest Chicken Bake
Serves Six

1 T. taco seasoning mix (see below)*
1# boneless, skinless chicken thighs cut into bite size pieces
1 can no added salt black beans, rinsed
1 cup frozen corn or one small can, drained
2 green onions chopped
1 bottle of chunky salsa
½ cup Mexican style 2% finely shredded four cheese
2 ½ cups of cooked long grain brown rice

*Taco seasoning
1 T. chili powder
¼ t. garlic powder
¼ t. crushed chili peppers
¼ t. oregano
½ t. paprika
1 ½ t. cumin
1 t. salt
1 t. pepper

Heat 0ven to 375

Add seasoning to chicken in a medium bowl; toss to coat

Cook chicken for five minutes or until evenly browned, Spoon into 2 qt casserole. Cover with layers of beans, corn, onions and salsa.

Bake 20 minutes. Top with cheese; bake 5 minutes until melted. Serve over rice

Serve over brown rice

I often leave out the chicken and add the taco seasoning in with the other ingredients and serve over baked potatoes. Corn bread is great with it.

DH has been in bed all day with flu symptoms so I've been quiet as a mouse knitting away in my corner. I'm making a scarf to go with Sorlenna's hat. Will post when I'm done.

Enjoy your dinner, Sam. Happy to see we are in Main at least for now.

WI Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YEAH! We are back in Main! 
Sam, as you can see by my updated avatar this household has experienced the "blue yarn" incident. Fortunately Pontuf did not ingest any but it took hours to straighten out that ball of yarn. In fact it sat in a basket for over a year before I even tackled it! Now it's a beautiful hat.

I remember you told us about Dorothy when she passed. You have lovely memories of her. What a remarkable loving woman. We all want to hear about your evening with Ed and what you both ate. It's good to have friends from college days. My college friends live all over the world and we rarely see each other but thanks to social media it's easier to keep in touch. 

I love the image of winter grass. You will have to take some pictures when it snows.

All the recipes today sound so good and not too hard to make.

XO to all!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Myfanwy, pretty scarf! Love the colors!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok ladies I have caught up on last weeks posts and now on this one. I am off to bed see you in the morning.

Sam we want to see how much the pups have grown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Myfanwy, pretty scarf! Love the colors!


it is for a friend at church- she wears quite a lot of red- and has at least two eyelash scarves that she had bought- I am hoping to spark some interest in knitting!

I am enjoying the ongoing tale in your choice of Avatar!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

A lazy day today as planned. I finished reading a book "Between Friends" Nearly all the book is letters reflecting the times of my life between friends from youth, through the viet nam war and eventually through the iran/iraq debacle until the principle"s death from cancer. I cried through the entire book practically, sometimes having to lay it down to clear my nasal passages and make reading possible again. Despite this the book, fiction, was well written. We have several of us seniors who read extensively and trade pocket books back and forth and eventually one member takes them to the library and exchanges them so none of us spends much for reading material. She is an excellent judge of the good read and likes mysteries and romance, like me. This book like life was a mixture of joy and tragedy. I had planned to read and knit today so knitting is on for the evening. Tomorrow again a trip to the mall to try and extend my stamina a little. The DelAmo mall was once the largest mall under one roof and now extends between 3 boulevards and over one major street. I never can walk but a very short distance without stopping. The sun is shining brightly and is 85 at present. I need to open the doors and air out the place.
Haven't the slightest idea what to eat. I'm looking forward to adding to my Harmony collection of needles I am hoping a set in Birch and dk also as I keep having a need to switch projects of the same size needles. They are normally $84 and are on sale for $69. Quite a savings. Marlark Marge. See You later.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, pretty scarf! Love the colors!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok Here is a contribution to the WW recipes

Carrot Cake - Points Plus Value = 4

Serves 12

Cake:
3/4 c all purpose flour
1/2 c yellow cornmeal
1-1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 c thawed frozen apple juice concentrate
1/4 c fat-free milk
2 tbsp + 2 tsp canola oil
1 large egg
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 c shredded carrots
1/2 c raisins

Frosting
1/2 c light cream cheese (Neufchatel) at room temp
1 tbsp honey

preheat oven to 375*F Spray 9 inch Bundt pan with nonstick spray

To make cake, whisk flour, cornmeal, baking powder, cinnamon and salt in bowl

With electric mixer, beat apple juice concentrate, milk, oil, egg, and brown sugar in large bowl until combined; beat in carrots and raisins. Reduce mixer speed. Add flour mixture, beating until blended. Scrape into prepared pan. 

Bake until toothpick inserted into center of cake comes out clean, 35-40 minutes. Let cool completely in pan on wire rack. 

Combine cream cheese and honey in food processor; process until smooth. Invert cake onto cake plate. With narrow metal spatula, spread frosting over cake. 

Per serving (1/12 of cake) 63 grams, 155 Cal. 
5 g Total Fat, 1 g Sat Fat. 0 g Trans Fat, 21 mg Chol, 133 mg Sod, 26 g Total Carb, 15 g Total Sugar, 1 g Fib, 3 g Prot, 33 mg Calc. 

I got this from the Weight Watchers New Complete Cookbook which is written for PoointsPlus program.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I completed one more dishcloth and halfway on another one. Got my feet up for awhile. Not alot happening right now.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Hey KBW I finally made it to a tea party !!! And lucky me have found some great WW recipes while here ..looking forward to reading more and back tracking a few parties to catch up on some old topics!! Thanks for telling me about this!!

Hugs


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome Stubby. It is about time you got here LOL



stubbynose said:


> Hey KBW I finally made it to a tea party !!! And lucky me have found some great WW recipes while here ..looking forward to reading more and back tracking a few parties to catch up on some old topics!! Thanks for telling me about this!!
> 
> Hugs


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

LOL>>I should have known to ask you for a WW recipe today when I was making the guys their desserts!!! I could have made this one and enjoyed dessert with a lot less guilt!!
Iwill be making this one up soon!! Thanks for a yummy recipe!!!

Talk soon!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a great picture of Easton. he is growing so much.



stubbynose said:


> Hey KBW I finally made it to a tea party !!! And lucky me have found some great WW recipes while here ..looking forward to reading more and back tracking a few parties to catch up on some old topics!! Thanks for telling me about this!!
> 
> Hugs


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Stubby, I have lots more recipes in my book so just ask me anytime.



stubbynose said:


> LOL>>I should have known to ask you for a WW recipe today when I was making the guys their desserts!!! I could have made this one and enjoyed dessert with a lot less guilt!!
> Iwill be making this one up soon!! Thanks for a yummy recipe!!!
> 
> Talk soon!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I always say better late than never at all!!! Had to enjoy my non WW friendly Pizza.. should have come on here before supper to get some of these great recipesI am thinking of making some of these this weekend..got to get back tracking points again!!!

Hope you are enjoying your visit here!!! Enjoy the party!!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Thanks !!yes he sure is growing fast16 more days and he will be 1 !!! I sent you a video I got tonight of him from Jessicahope you like it!!!

Hugs


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will go have a look at it. I need to get back on WW again or at least the point system. Are you still going?



stubbynose said:


> Thanks !!yes he sure is growing fast16 more days and he will be 1 !!! I sent you a video I got tonight of him from Jessicahope you like it!!!
> 
> Hugs/quote]


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

You are making great strides on those dish cloths!!! Post a few pictures of them..I am making some crochet icicles for the christmas tree. and I made a few snowflakes too!!! Now onto a small ornament stocking or 2 !!! Enjoy you knitting and sitting with your feet up!!You deserve it!!
Hugs


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my, now she is in trouble. you will be wanting to go there again soon. Do you pass my place on the way?



KBW-1953 said:


> I will go have a look at it. I need to get back on WW again or at least the point system. Are you still going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You must see some of the patterns Sam has posted last week. You will love them.



stubbynose said:


> You are making great strides on those dish cloths!!! Post a few pictures of them..I am making some crochet icicles for the christmas tree. and I made a few snowflakes too!!! Now onto a small ornament stocking or 2 !!! Enjoy you knitting and sitting with your feet up!!You deserve it!!
> Hugs


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

No I stopped when I moved in July..with me not working I decided not to go back to save a little $$$.I am trying it on my own again , started again this past week with tracking ..failed miserably tonightI will call this my cheat night..back on track tomorrowstill need to loose 25-30 more lbs..so if you want to tag along via emails and chat let me knowI could use the buddy!!!
hugs xoxoxo


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Ok now you have created a big job for yourself.lol I would love new recipes for WW food.send them when ever you want..I will love to have them!! 


KBW-1953 said:


> Hey Stubby, I have lots more recipes in my book so just ask me anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Either emails or chat. Doesn't matter but I need to lose the weight before Cody's Wedding. I have a little over a year to do it. Cannot go when his Dad will be there with his girlfriend and look awful LOL



stubbynose said:


> No I stopped when I moved in July..with me not working I decided not to go back to save a little $$$.I am trying it on my own again , started again this past week with tracking ..failed miserably tonightI will call this my cheat night..back on track tomorrowstill need to loose 25-30 more lbs..so if you want to tag along via emails and chat let me knowI could use the buddy!!!
> hugs xoxoxo


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

We are heading there for his big party in Nov. I think we do pass you somewhere along the route but not 100% sure. I will have to goggle your address and see exactly where your exit is off the highway and let you know. Once I know where you are we can meet for coffee sometime..



KBW-1953 said:


> Oh my, now she is in trouble. you will be wanting to go there again soon. Do you pass my place on the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just found out that my granddaughter is going to be An Autumn Fairy for Halloween. DD will not tell me what my grandson is this year but says it is awesome. Only clue I have is she needed white shirt and pants. She is so good at making their costumes. I am proud of her on those.



KBW-1953 said:


> Either emails or chat. Doesn't matter but I need to lose the weight before Cody's Wedding. I have a little over a year to do it. Cannot go when his Dad will be there with his girlfriend and look awful LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you go through Barrie?



stubbynose said:


> We are heading there for his big party in Nov. I think we do pass you somewhere along the route but not 100% sure. I will have to goggle your address and see exactly where your exit is off the highway and let you know. Once I know where you are we can meet for coffee sometime..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I will go and take a look at Sam's patterns.I am in trouble when I do huh??? More projects for me to makewinter is coming so I love great projects to keep me busy!! Looking forward to seeing them.


KBW-1953 said:


> You must see some of the patterns Sam has posted last week. You will love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

There is one about stars and another one is coasters. There are photos of them to make it easier.



stubbynose said:


> I will go and take a look at Sam's patterns.I am in trouble when I do huh??? More projects for me to makewinter is coming so I love great projects to keep me busy!! Looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> 
> KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

don't go through the actual town but do drive by that exit I see signs for it on the highway.if I am not mistaken I think that is roughly an hour and a half or hour 15 min from hereBarrie is approx. half way point from me to jess



KBW-1953 said:


> Do you go through Barrie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What hwy do you go on?



stubbynose said:


> don't go through the actual town but do drive by that exit I see signs for it on the highway.if I am not mistaken I think that is roughly an hour and a half or hour 15 min from hereBarrie is approx. half way point from me to jess


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Where is it that she lives?



KBW-1953 said:


> What hwy do you go on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

SorryI have a Stupid or maybe a silly questionwhere or how do I search for Sams patterns..I can't find the right spot!!! Newbies you gotta love us right???? LOL



KBW-1953 said:


> You must see some of the patterns Sam has posted last week. You will love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will try to get you the link and the pages ok?



stubbynose said:


> SorryI have a Stupid or maybe a silly questionwhere or how do I search for Sams patterns..I can't find the right spot!!! Newbies you gotta love us right???? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorry, posted to the old tp before I remenbered it was time for the new one! 

Sorlena glad surgery went well. 

Myfanwy love the pic want that out my back door. And very nice to put a face with the name.

Kate beautiful pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

find something Sam has posted and go into his topics- or search for both 'thewren' and 'Preston' and go into 'topics'- hope that helps!



stubbynose said:


> SorryI have a Stupid or maybe a silly questionwhere or how do I search for Sams patterns..I can't find the right spot!!! Newbies you gotta love us right???? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Bowmanvilleis where jess is



KBW-1953 said:


> Where is it that she lives?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Thank you kindly myfanwy for the directions to his patternsgreatly appreciated!!!



myfanwy said:


> find something Sam has posted and go into his topics- or search for both 'thewren' and 'Preston' and go into 'topics'- hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorry, posted to the old tp before I remenbered it was time for the new one!
> 
> Sorlena glad surgery went well.
> 
> ...


thank you, Pup lover! I love the one of the cottage with the wild garden [I wanted to see Bessie's cottage anyway] It was amazing seeing our old house. Virtually nothing was as I remembered - it had been pushed up, out, through, you name it it had been altered- but done beautifully- used as a Bed and Breakfast now- we had hoped to take a few more photo's but the 'lady of the House' was worried she had not dusted- so we did not push the idea. Also my Mum had had a fantastic garden, a few of the trees were still there but that was about it- and the general layout. The family had had twins, boy and girl, 22 years old now, and they had built a wonderful tree house, but my wilderness where I had played as a two and three year old had all been cut down.
Karen with one of the twins.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is lat weeks link look on page 1

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html



stubbynose said:


> SorryI have a Stupid or maybe a silly questionwhere or how do I search for Sams patterns..I can't find the right spot!!! Newbies you gotta love us right???? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I did read the TP last weekend but didn't post much, I have felt rather lazy all week and can't get myself moving. I finally finished one wip, a shawl for a friend of mine and now I'm almost finished with a heavy wool sock for Bob. He only has one foot so at least I never have to deal with "second sock syndrome" when I knit him a sock. It has really turned cold here in the Ozarks so I figure he will need a new warm sock. I am trying to pick one wip and get it done along with working on my Holbrook shawl.

I ordered a Kindle Paperwhite for my birthday and it was shipped yesterday so I am super excited, in fact I have already downloaded some free books for it. I also ordered 6 skeins of Mary Maxim sock yarn and got those in yesterday. The colors are really pretty, I may make a couple of scarves with some of it. I have to finish another wip before I will allow myself to start a new project. I am really bad about starting projects then seeing something else I really want to start therefore I have lots of wips.

Bob has had a pretty good week so I have been a little less stressed out. My greyhounds have decided that they need their coats so I dug all of them out, washed them and now they seem happier. I am getting dinner ready so I will check back in later. Hope all of you have a wonderful weekend and everyone on the east coast please get ready for Hurricane Sandy. It sounds like a real trouble maker.
Anita


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok Finally found everything.

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-coasters.pdf

http://www.yarn.com/products/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-23-12

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-4.html



stubbynose said:


> SorryI have a Stupid or maybe a silly questionwhere or how do I search for Sams patterns..I can't find the right spot!!! Newbies you gotta love us right???? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. I did read the TP last weekend but didn't post much, I have felt rather lazy all week and can't get myself moving. I finally finished one wip, a shawl for a friend of mine and now I'm almost finished with a heavy wool sock for Bob. He only has one foot so at least I never have to deal with "second sock syndrome" when I knit him a sock. It has really turned cold here in the Ozarks so I figure he will need a new warm sock. I am trying to pick one wip and get it done along with working on my Holbrook shawl.
> 
> I ordered a Kindle Paperwhite for my birthday and it was shipped yesterday so I am super excited, in fact I have already downloaded some free books for it. I also ordered 6 skeins of Mary Maxim sock yarn and got those in yesterday. The colors are really pretty, I may make a couple of scarves with some of it. I have to finish another wip before I will allow myself to start a new project. I am really bad about starting projects then seeing something else I really want to start therefore I have lots of wips.
> 
> ...


How many greyhounds do you have? they would not be very winter-proof, without coats- being built to race, as they are! Are you able to post pics. of your wip's- we want to make sure we bring up the topic of knitting as often as possible!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy new tea party, all. I got my errands done (including picking up some new yarn, I hadn't planned on :roll: ) and have done as little housework as I could get away with. For the rest of this evening, it will be knitting, probably a couple of jigsaw puzzles, and keeping up with TP. Sam, I'm so very sorry about the puppy getting to your yarn. :thumbdown: I think the pups may be lucky that you don't know which one was the culprit.

Sorlenna, I'm glad for your DD that she came through her surgery so well. I do hope her hubby will be able to juggle the little ones for her this weekend so she can rest up.

And even though I'm not on WW, I am definitely drooling over some of this week's recipes. Looks like it's going to be a good party this week.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

beautiful living room. I loved the cottage also all that yard would make wonderful gardens. Im trying to get to the point where I can work on our house. Needs painting inside and the carpets need to be replaced now that dogs are trained and older. (of course it was already 30 years old or more when we moved in). We live in an old farm house (just a big square house) 4 bedrooms, possibly 5. We moved in 9 years ago, got married the year after we moved in. Which my mom and dad had their reception here when they got married, my mom's Aunt lived here. She was like a mother to her as her mom had strokes when my mom was young and couldnt talk or care for herself for many years before she passed. Love the house and the large lot we have. I have my own room for crafts now that two oldest have moved out. The first two years we were married were rough years, and I am very thankful that we had already been together for 11 years or Im not sure we would have made it. Our anniversary is Tuesday, married 8 years. Four days after our wedding, his 15 year old son died of an accidental overdose. His mom takes all kinds of pills, patchs etc., all narcotics and he was stealing them from her and taking them himself. The coroner said he finally just took too much of things that do the same thing and he just went to sleep and his body shut down. 6 months after that, his oldest brother committed suicide, he had major health/heart issues, no job, no insurance, etc. didnt want to burden his kids or his girlfriend. One year after his brother his dad passed. It took a long time for him to recover from all of this. And this time of year is never very good for him. His other son and his wife and children will have nothing to do with us. Im not sure exactly why, Im not sure DH knows for sure. This happened shortly after his dad passed maybe had something to do with that, though I wouldnt know what. Sorry, for going on so long. This time of year, guess its all just on the surface. Thanks all for listening.

Hope to get some good knitting done this weekend. Have already started on laundry and housework. Other than grocery shopping plan to hibernate and just relax for a change. Hugs and prayers to all! Have a great weekend!


myfanwy said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, posted to the old tp before I remenbered it was time for the new one!
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

A quick post.. found a Christmas type dishcloth pattern I can share..

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/Christmas-Gingerbread-Man-Dishcloth/ml/1

Hope it works ;-)

Hugs, Loves n Prayers


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is a report on the perfect storm.
> ...


I remember it well too, Ask! I worked 3 blocks from my house, at the time, and I was the only one to get in to work on November 1st...on a snowmobile! When the bosses got in, they told me to go home. I got the day off paid because I got there and was sent home. Everyone else had to use a vacation day - ha! The day before, Halloween Day - when the storm started, was the day we went to the humane society to get our beloved cat, Sparky (dear son named her; he was little at the time; she was an orange and white tabby ). Lots of memories and LOTS of snow!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, y'all--I have decided to do a short simple cuff on the sock, so I hope to show it soon (even though right now it looks really weird, lol).


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Thank you to all who showed me the way to Sams patterns ..just as I predictedmore bookmarks to keep for this winter when the weather is BAD!!! 
Loving those coastersthank again everyone..being a newbie here I have some learning to do!!! 

Hugs to all !!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am learning also.



stubbynose said:


> Thank you to all who showed me the way to Sams patterns ..just as I predictedmore bookmarks to keep for this winter when the weather is BAD!!!
> Loving those coastersthank again everyone..being a newbie here I have some learning to do!!!
> 
> Hugs to all !!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bernie - so glad you joined us for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - we always have fresh tea and plenty of room to sit - put up your feed and stay a spell.

sam



BernieI said:


> I work with quite a few people on the east coast who are preparing. I'm snuggled in, Ina rainy Central Ohio finishing an afghan for a Christmas present. Love the recipes. Not sure about the Bear, but I'm confident you will figure it out.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

myfanwy, I now have 8 greyhounds plus a bunch of other breeds. I was in canine rescue for 20 years so most of my babies are getting old now, it makes it hard when they all get old at the same time. I never was able to have children so my dogs are my kids.
I will try to post a picture of the shawl I just finished, I have to block it first. Anita



myfanwy said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone. I did read the TP last weekend but didn't post much, I have felt rather lazy all week and can't get myself moving. I finally finished one wip, a shawl for a friend of mine and now I'm almost finished with a heavy wool sock for Bob. He only has one foot so at least I never have to deal with "second sock syndrome" when I knit him a sock. It has really turned cold here in the Ozarks so I figure he will need a new warm sock. I am trying to pick one wip and get it done along with working on my Holbrook shawl.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! 5 pages already. I no sooner get caught up with everything and I'm behind again. I did go to a Holiday Bazaar down here that was being held today and tomorrow. Glenn did me in he decided to get 2 T-shirts so I got one and then we got a carving of an eagle. So because of our little jaunt today I'm 20 pages behind on last week(again) and 5 pages today. That's what I get for having fun! Hate to go home tomorrow. Took another project off my needles and started another one! You'd think I would work more on the other 9 projects before starting yet another one.
Sam the recipes sound really good especially the pie! Doesn't sound like a WW recipe though. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

looking forward to seeing the shawl! would not mind seeing a pic. of the 'fur babies' if they would cooperate!



Anita H said:


> myfanwy, I now have 8 greyhounds plus a bunch of other breeds. I was in canine rescue for 20 years so most of my babies are getting old now, it makes it hard when they all get old at the same time. I never was able to have children so my dogs are my kids.
> I will try to post a picture of the shawl I just finished, I have to block it first. Anita
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful colors myfanwy - that is going to be a fun scarf to wear.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Great opening Sam, be interesting to see what happens! Just to keep us on the Knitting theme- not a Jean Greenhowe [who I think is deceased] but my eyelash WIP scarf/boa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - winter wheat is not a grass as such - it is just wheat that is planted in the winter - it may grow a couple of inches but does not really grow until spring - it is always harvested early so there is time to grow another crop of something - maybe corn or beans.

sam



Pontuf said:


> YEAH! We are back in Main!
> Sam, as you can see by my updated avatar this household has experienced the "blue yarn" incident. Fortunately Pontuf did not ingest any but it took hours to straighten out that ball of yarn. In fact it sat in a basket for over a year before I even tackled it! Now it's a beautiful hat.
> 
> I remember you told us about Dorothy when she passed. You have lovely memories of her. What a remarkable loving woman. We all want to hear about your evening with Ed and what you both ate. It's good to have friends from college days. My college friends live all over the world and we rarely see each other but thanks to social media it's easier to keep in touch.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...A dream come true to finally get out with your mother. Can't believe you are doing concrete bricks. Is someone doing the lifting? You are certainly accomplishing so much. Congratulations on the knitting orders and display at the beauty salon. What a nice way to make some money if you ever have time.

Darowil...So glad DD finally learned that yelling doesn't work. I'm with you!!!!:thumbup: Know those were hard years but it finally worked.

KBW...So sorry you fell.
Ok, so what is BD?
BD Definition / BD Means
The definition of BD is "Big Deal"
This doesn't fit what KBW wrote :?: Best daughter, Bad dog, Before Dad....I'm lost. I know once I'm told I will wonder why I didn't get it.
Recognized you as the dancer in the avatar.

Myfanwy...Thank you for that gorgeous photo of Loch Ard on the last TP pg. 101 Hope your headache is gone. Your old home is so beautiful. I do remember sharing that photo with you and what a gorgeous place. Lots of memories for you for sure.

Pammie1234...We need to go walking together. Hmmm virtual walking. Don't think that will get any weight off.:roll:
So glad you got a good report.

Kate...Your photos are quite beautiful. If you aren't a good photographer then I don't know who is. Those really capture the beauty. Can almost breathe in the cool air. What a lovely landscape.

I'm still reading the old TP but figured I'd better post to the new TP since it is already up and going. My goodness, think I'd better give up as I have to get ready for my trip tomorrow.

Marge...Sending you hugs. Thanks for explaining more about what you are going through with M-Gus. Sadly, I know more, but only because I know you have it and that isn't good. I can understand why you wouldn't want treatment. I pray it never progresses to the worst form.

Sorlenna...Glad to hear DD is ok.
:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stubbynose - welcome to the knitting tea party - so glad you stopped by - do stop again real soon and bring your knitting along to show and work on while we chat.

sam



stubbynose said:


> Hey KBW I finally made it to a tea party !!! And lucky me have found some great WW recipes while here ..looking forward to reading more and back tracking a few parties to catch up on some old topics!! Thanks for telling me about this!!
> 
> Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> It does make a great loaf! how are things Marianne? I am a bit perplexed about the parrafin bath you talk of[? have I even remembered the right substance?] I think it is one of the translation problems between American usage and ours- I wonder if 5 knows what you are talking about- I sure could use some relief- but am thinking of wheat pillows- my worst arthritic spot is the left shoulder. and my right index finger has started playing up- nothing compared to the trauma you have been through- how on earth did you break so many bones!?
> did you manage to get out into the wild?


[/quote]

lol... yeah.. you can say out in the wild.. I was married to a very, very abusive man. Actually he was sweet and loving until he had a beer, any hard liquor and he was a sweetheart, full of fun and loving. No wonder I cannot stand the smell of beer right? It has been 37 yrs, only one person has ever dared to raise a hand at me and that was a burglar and he got shot in the knee cap I volunteer still at women's shelters, help women to get out of abusive situations, do anything I can to keep someone from going through what I did. He had abused me to the point that I really thought it was my fault, I was a total wreck. Then one day I realized that he wasn't home like he ususally was when I asked about that he lost his control and pushed me out of a 3rd story window, I came to in a body bag, laying in a morgue. I tell ya I shocked the heck out of a poor young corpsman. I had started trying to claw my way out of the bag, was in a panic because I couldn't breath, he went and got the coroner, I could hear them talking, saying she had no pulse it has to be the muscles or something.. I pushed the bag with my hands and he yelled oh sh--.. opened up the bag and when he pulled it away from my face,, I gasped in fresh air.. he was as white as a sheet, I thought he was going to pass out.. but I did instead.. woke up in the ER. Then not again for several days. Now, this was in the early 70's.. the Navy did nothing to protect me, they would patch me up and send me back to him. If I told my family he threatened to kill me (odd I thought that was his goal anyway) I was young and dumb and put up with it. Finally he got a girlfriend, he wanted a divorce and I was so happy... then I found out I was pregnant from one of his rapes, I have a beautiful son.. he has never seen his father.. he has 2 half siblings that he is in contact with now. But he has no plans to ever see his birth father. He considers my late husband as his Dad.. my youngest son's father. I lived, I was saved for some reason.. I give God's grace and love for the reason, I do my best to give that forward everyday of my life. I am only sharing on here in order to help others understand why and who I am now. A totally grateful, full of love for those that touch my life in anyway. Life is to short to live with animosity towards anyone, I truly live my life as each day may be my last, I do not take it for granted, it has almost ended too many times in the past. I'm in no way special, I'm just very fortunate to have found a peaceful center and friends and family that I love and know that they love me. I am blessed in so many ways, each of you touch my heart daily.. and I thank you for allowing me to be part of your lives in some small way.
Now, I need to sign off as talking about this makes me shake and truthfully need to go sit and be quiet for a bit.
I'll look for the new Tea Party later or tomorrow..
Love you all.. Hugs, Loves n Prayers for all

___________________________________
Marianne, I know that was so hard to share with all of us. I'm glad you were able to do it and hope your sitting quietly helped. You have been through so much more than I would have ever suspected and my heart breaks to think that someone treated such a beautiful person as you like that. You truly were reborn and given another chance at life. He almost succeeded but you were the victor. How thankful I am that you are here to share with us. You add so much and I consider you a special friend. You are always praying for us and supporting us. We want to do the same for you. May you find such joy in the beautiful life you have made for yourself that you can't even believe it is real. :thumbup: 
Love, prayers, and Hugs for you dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne...A dream come true to finally get out with your mother. Can't believe you are doing concrete bricks. Is someone doing the lifting? You are certainly accomplishing so much. Congratulations on the knitting orders and display at the beauty salon. What a nice way to make some money if you ever have time.
> 
> Darowil...So glad DD finally learned that yelling doesn't work. I'm with you!!!!:thumbup: Know those were hard years but it finally worked.
> 
> ...


D,wishing you all the best for your trip!- hope you have a wonderful time, with DH, and with the Sister Reunion- how wonderful to come from such a large family- something I can only guess at - until I get to my first cousins- I have a lot of those!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is my gentleman friend's initials. Thought it was easier to type than gentleman friend all the time. Sorry about that. Guess I could call him by name which is Burke. 
Yes, I thought the avatar fit me with my new life here, LOL.



Angora1 said:


> Marianne...A dream come true to finally get out with your mother. Can't believe you are doing concrete bricks. Is someone doing the lifting? You are certainly accomplishing so much. Congratulations on the knitting orders and display at the beauty salon. What a nice way to make some money if you ever have time.
> 
> Darowil...So glad DD finally learned that yelling doesn't work. I'm with you!!!!:thumbup: Know those were hard years but it finally worked.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anita - really glad to see you - do come again real soon - we love lots of voices in the conversation and lots of knitting projects to look at and we never run out of tea or room at the table so come and sit a spell.

sam



Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. I did read the TP last weekend but didn't post much, I have felt rather lazy all week and can't get myself moving. I finally finished one wip, a shawl for a friend of mine and now I'm almost finished with a heavy wool sock for Bob. He only has one foot so at least I never have to deal with "second sock syndrome" when I knit him a sock. It has really turned cold here in the Ozarks so I figure he will need a new warm sock. I am trying to pick one wip and get it done along with working on my Holbrook shawl.
> 
> I ordered a Kindle Paperwhite for my birthday and it was shipped yesterday so I am super excited, in fact I have already downloaded some free books for it. I also ordered 6 skeins of Mary Maxim sock yarn and got those in yesterday. The colors are really pretty, I may make a couple of scarves with some of it. I have to finish another wip before I will allow myself to start a new project. I am really bad about starting projects then seeing something else I really want to start therefore I have lots of wips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I met Stubbynose in KP a little over a year ago in a canadian swap. We met in person and have been really good friends ever since. She has been one of my biggest supports during my transition here. She has been a huge blessing to me and will truly fit in here. She had never been to TP before and thoroughly enjoyed herself. And since we have both been involved with WW, that was a plus for her this week. She is almost like another Martha Stewart and I nickname her that.



thewren said:


> stubbynose - welcome to the knitting tea party - so glad you stopped by - do stop again real soon and bring your knitting along to show and work on while we chat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Thank you to all who showed me the way to Sams patterns ..just as I predictedmore bookmarks to keep for this winter when the weather is BAD!!!
> Loving those coastersthank again everyone..being a newbie here I have some learning to do!!!
> 
> Hugs to all !!


You just come on and jump right on in to the Tea Party!!! there is always tea, coffee, or another beverage of your choice. We love comfortable discussions about knitting, crochet, food, recipes, our families, our health, and share our lives with each other. There is no ocean or land that separates our hearts from each other! We do stay away from the impolite conversations, and, taboo subjects of politics and religion are not discussed. We share the ups and the downs of our lives and we liberally give out hugs for any and all who want them. We share our prayer requests and the well wishes for healing too. We love to talk!!! (haha, how can you guess?) Sam aka Preston aka thewren is our Tea Party host and posts a new Tea Party/Knitting Tea Party at 5pm Eastern Time. Welcome and come share with us! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It has stopped snowing, for now at least! haha, snowmen have no chance of survival!!!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - all free knitting has a treasure trove of dishrag patterns - if you go to the homepage you should be able to find them. they are also good for all kinds of patterns - scarves and hats - sweaters, etc. a great site and they are all free and free is good. you should subscribe to it - you get an email several times a week about new patterns.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> A quick post.. found a Christmas type dishcloth pattern I can share..
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/Christmas-Gingerbread-Man-Dishcloth/ml/1
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks for the lettuce wraps. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will use smoked tempeh for the beef. Should work great. Could probably do the same with the cabbage rolls 5mmdpns!
So sorry to hear about Heidi losing a baby. The idea of the baby blanket being finished is lovely.
Hope you have a great time with your friend tonight. Well deserved.

Tomorrow is our 2 generation Sister Reunion. We are meeting half-way between Canada, here and Ohio in Erie, Pa. I have some nice things planned and hope they go over well. We'll have fun whether I get to do them or not. Know I won't do them at lunch as sister wants to have lunch at Wegman's, a grocery store. Great food but perhaps not the best for reading a Sisters poem. Will be so much fun to see everyone and as Aunt Mill is turning 94 it will be a great time.

Kate...6 chips. Now I know I have a problem with portion control.

OK, now I really have to say good-bye and it is so hard to do. Please all of you enjoy your weekend. Stay safe those affected by the hurricane and don't take any chances. Don't do anything I wouldn't do. Ha! Ha! Tell you to be safe and also enjoy yourselves.......Hmmmmmmm Well try and do both. Love you and see you when I get back. Wish I was caught up. I will remember all of you with health problems and other problems of any kind in my prayers.
D :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good evening Sam. How was your supper out with Ed? Do tell us what was on your menu. I know that all the calories are for absolutely nothing. Here at my house too, as unlike Angora, I do not do virtual walking. I do virtual white water rafting!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> It is my gentleman friend's initials. Thought it was easier to type than gentleman friend all the time. Sorry about that. Guess I could call him by name which is Burke.
> Yes, I thought the avatar fit me with my new life here, LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This note is for Marianne. Thank you so much for your testimony and sharing it with us. My abuse was never physical so never went through the horror that you did. I admire you so much. You are such an inspiration to me and I am sure to so many others in here. I just came out of a shelter recently and hope that one day I can join the survivors group to give back, also. Thank you once again, it meant a lot.



Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > It does make a great loaf! how are things Marianne? I am a bit perplexed about the parrafin bath you talk of[? have I even remembered the right substance?] I think it is one of the translation problems between American usage and ours- I wonder if 5 knows what you are talking about- I sure could use some relief- but am thinking of wheat pillows- my worst arthritic spot is the left shoulder. and my right index finger has started playing up- nothing compared to the trauma you have been through- how on earth did you break so many bones!?
> > did you manage to get out into the wild?


lol... yeah.. you can say out in the wild.. I was married to a very, very abusive man. Actually he was sweet and loving until he had a beer, any hard liquor and he was a sweetheart, full of fun and loving. No wonder I cannot stand the smell of beer right? It has been 37 yrs, only one person has ever dared to raise a hand at me and that was a burglar and he got shot in the knee cap I volunteer still at women's shelters, help women to get out of abusive situations, do anything I can to keep someone from going through what I did. He had abused me to the point that I really thought it was my fault, I was a total wreck. Then one day I realized that he wasn't home like he ususally was when I asked about that he lost his control and pushed me out of a 3rd story window, I came to in a body bag, laying in a morgue. I tell ya I shocked the heck out of a poor young corpsman. I had started trying to claw my way out of the bag, was in a panic because I couldn't breath, he went and got the coroner, I could hear them talking, saying she had no pulse it has to be the muscles or something.. I pushed the bag with my hands and he yelled oh sh--.. opened up the bag and when he pulled it away from my face,, I gasped in fresh air.. he was as white as a sheet, I thought he was going to pass out.. but I did instead.. woke up in the ER. Then not again for several days. Now, this was in the early 70's.. the Navy did nothing to protect me, they would patch me up and send me back to him. If I told my family he threatened to kill me (odd I thought that was his goal anyway) I was young and dumb and put up with it. Finally he got a girlfriend, he wanted a divorce and I was so happy... then I found out I was pregnant from one of his rapes, I have a beautiful son.. he has never seen his father.. he has 2 half siblings that he is in contact with now. But he has no plans to ever see his birth father. He considers my late husband as his Dad.. my youngest son's father. I lived, I was saved for some reason.. I give God's grace and love for the reason, I do my best to give that forward everyday of my life. I am only sharing on here in order to help others understand why and who I am now. A totally grateful, full of love for those that touch my life in anyway. Life is to short to live with animosity towards anyone, I truly live my life as each day may be my last, I do not take it for granted, it has almost ended too many times in the past. I'm in no way special, I'm just very fortunate to have found a peaceful center and friends and family that I love and know that they love me. I am blessed in so many ways, each of you touch my heart daily.. and I thank you for allowing me to be part of your lives in some small way.
Now, I need to sign off as talking about this makes me shake and truthfully need to go sit and be quiet for a bit.
I'll look for the new Tea Party later or tomorrow..
Love you all.. Hugs, Loves n Prayers for all

___________________________________
Marianne, I know that was so hard to share with all of us. I'm glad you were able to do it and hope your sitting quietly helped. You have been through so much more than I would have ever suspected and my heart breaks to think that someone treated such a beautiful person as you like that. You truly were reborn and given another chance at life. He almost succeeded but you were the victor. How thankful I am that you are here to share with us. You add so much and I consider you a special friend. You are always praying for us and supporting us. We want to do the same for you. May you find such joy in the beautiful life you have made for yourself that you can't even believe it is real. :thumbup: 
Love, prayers, and Hugs for you dear friend.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne...A dream come true to finally get out with your mother. Can't believe you are doing concrete bricks. Is someone doing the lifting? You are certainly accomplishing so much. Congratulations on the knitting orders and display at the beauty salon. What a nice way to make some money if you ever have time.
> ...


Thanks Myfanwy...It will be nice as there will be fewer of us and more chance to visit. When we are all together it is loads of fun, loud and not much time to really visit with anyone as there are so many, but we all love it anyway.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and all the tp'ers.

Has been a really wet and yucky day out, but warm.

Oh boy the whole puppy ate the yarn thing, I have sooo been through that and I feel for you Sam. Also I am so sorry to hear of Heidi losing the baby.

Your recipe sounds scrumptious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dinner was good - fish - haddock i think - fried - french fries smothered in beef gravy. no desert - one miller lite. was good to see ed - he is nine months older than me - just retired from teaching last spring. asked him if he missed it any - bet you can guess his answer. lol

think i will do a little knitting yet tonight but i am definitely going to bed earlier - took me forever this morning to get around - getting to bed much too late.

sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> A new tea party - hooray!
> 
> I have discovered a recipe to make homemade Frebreez. I tried it and really like it. Sometimes a spritz on the couch or curtains really helps to freshen up the air. This is the recipe:
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the Frebreeze recipe. I plan on making some up.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> YEAH! We are back in Main!
> Sam, as you can see by my updated avatar this household has experienced the "blue yarn" incident. Fortunately Pontuf did not ingest any but it took hours to straighten out that ball of yarn. In fact it sat in a basket for over a year before I even tackled it! Now it's a beautiful hat.
> 
> I remember you told us about Dorothy when she passed. You have lovely memories of her. What a remarkable loving woman. We all want to hear about your evening with Ed and what you both ate. It's good to have friends from college days. My college friends live all over the world and we rarely see each other but thanks to social media it's easier to keep in touch.
> ...


Yeah!!! Persistence did pay off. Or was it our esteemed leader who managed to get us back into serious category. Thanks to all who barraged the admin to put us where we belong. I feel fulfilled.Marlark Marge.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the great recipes.

I email later DH came in and is bugging me to finish a movie.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I will try to get you the link and the pages ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

?



margewhaples said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I will try to get you the link and the pages ok?
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here too much, I've been running again, I think I had more time when I worked full time. lol...Well, I hope everyone is doing well, I'll start trying to get caught up with the 7 pages so far. 
Got some wonderful Cabbage Buns at the local grocer today, they are soo good, we used to call them Bruin Burgers in Alaska, but those didn't have cabbage in them. No, I do not have a recipe, I just buy and eat them. lol. 
Well, off to read posts so far. 
Hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angora1, I think I am only doing virtual walking! I think I am getting exercise if I walk to the kitchen! Seriously, I do need to get with it in reality. My doctor said not to worry about going out and walking 45 min. Just do 5 min. several times a day. He said that it really didn't matter on time as long as I am moving more. I don't think that little time will help with weight loss, but at least it would be more than I normally do. 10,000 steps a day is supposed to really benefit the body. I'm sure I will have to build up to that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just figured out that if the tip of your Balene type needle brakes off, you can fix it! Yay!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sphynx wanted to say hi, she only gets onto the computer at this point when I'm reading the Tea Party. Don't know how she knows what I'm reading, but she is always interested when it's you all. 
If only she had apposable (sp) thumbs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra...So great to see you again. Balene needles. I just watched Elizabeth Zimmerman use a pair of those on an old video. Hi to Sphynx.

I have missed a lot of pages, so sorry I haven't remarked on all or greeted newcomers. Welcome to all.

Pammie...It will make all the difference to our heart. Also, my acupuncturist told me when we don't move enough we are like a stagnant pond. You think that would get me going. :roll: Ok, let's make a real effort. I'll be in a car all day tomorrow, well not all day, but part of it. When I get back let's keep each other motivated. :shock: :shock: Scary thought. Can we do it :?:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

caught up for a little while at least. Sam and all, thank you for the WW recipes, I definitely could use them. So good to see everyone, and the Newbies too, welcome. 
Well, off to work on my sweater, check in later. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Angora1, good to see you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to see if I can learn how to do an icord knit right onto the edge of a sweater. Watched it on the E. Zimmerman videos but need to see it a lot more before I do it. Now icord or sleep. Guess it should be sleep.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Another evening of knitting with "the girls". Such fun seeing each ones projects. And someone is always showing up with a new and different yarn she has purchased. I am just starting to work on the last triangle of a Multidirectional Scarf. The last one is tricky and had done it incorrectly several months ago, but the other day, I picked it up again, frogged the last triangle, knitted three more and am now in the middle of knitting the last triangle. Meanwhile, we went from summer to almost winter here overnight and tomorrow morning is supposed to be in the 30's. This really is the wild west, to say the least. So, time to start putting on the socks I knitted the past couple of years. I'm picking up ingredients to make two different kinds of soup; one tomorrow and the other another day. However, I doubt if they come under the WW recipes else I would post them. Hoping Sam's puppies behave themselves during the night inside and don't get into anymore of his yarn. And to all, a goodnight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra= it is always good to see you - hopoe life settles down so you can visit more often.

what are you knitting.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here too much, I've been running again, I think I had more time when I worked full time. lol...Well, I hope everyone is doing well, I'll start trying to get caught up with the 7 pages so far.
> Got some wonderful Cabbage Buns at the local grocer today, they are soo good, we used to call them Bruin Burgers in Alaska, but those didn't have cabbage in them. No, I do not have a recipe, I just buy and eat them. lol.
> Well, off to read posts so far.
> Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking kitty poledra - if they didn't bother us we would wonder if they were sick.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sphynx wanted to say hi, she only gets onto the computer at this point when I'm reading the Tea Party. Don't know how she knows what I'm reading, but she is always interested when it's you all.
> If only she had apposable (sp) thumbs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i start now i can be in bed by one - which i am going to try for - maybe tomorrow i won't be so wasted. and honest -i am going to skip the jigsaws.

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am proud of you Sam. I am hoping to get more sleep tonight also. Watched a movie tonight and knitted more dishcloths. Did you get my message?



thewren said:


> if i start now i can be in bed by one - which i am going to try for - maybe tomorrow i won't be so wasted. and honest -i am going to skip the jigsaws.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I too am going to head to sleep, gotta let the dogs out one last time and I'll see you all tomorrow sometime. 
night/early morning all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love jean greenhowes books  she has some great patterns  one of her books has the entire nativity in it that I intend to knit sometime  in duplicate  two daughters you know. Lol she really is a talented designer.


We have a similar book here called Knitivity and I am thinking of knitting one or two each year for the girls rather than doing them all at once.

Hope you had a good time with Ed- talking about Dorothy maybe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good morning, (to all our Down Under friends) a good evening (all those Over the Pond) or a good night (all of us in the UK). Still tickles me how we can all be here, but not at the same times...if you get me? :shock:
> Sam, I agree that does sound like a very light lunch - which probably says a lot about my portion control! I quite like the WW ready meals you can buy, but I have to pad them out with a lot of vegetables. I was shocked when I bought the WW crisps (chips)...they were very tasty (chili flavour) but there were SIX crisps in the bag - I counted them!!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Heidi having lost a baby, but I think your idea about giving the blanket to Lexi is a lovely one.
> ...


Six would really help fill a gap -not!
Have so far avoided the jigsaws today.
I went out for the walk I said I would do and it took me much longer than I expected. I was wondering through the back street knitting my sock when a lady commented on it and then asked if I was a big knitter- to which I replied of course with a Yes. So she asked if would go into her place and told me she was unwell and was not going to recover. Would I be interested in her wool? It is upstairs and she needs to get someon eto help her sort it out, but she is sorting out all her stuff now while she can and has no one in the family who knits. She also quilts and has friends who quilt but not wqho knit. No idea how much she has or what, but even if I make blankets for the Salvos or someone similar. I'm not a yarn snob anyway so I'm not fussy (though I do like to knit with good yarn sometimes- not too often or I will get spoilt and not want to use anything else!).
She has a cat 17 years old, and is looking after someone elses also. Her cat is starting to feel its age. One of those examples of a small world. She said something about where she once worked- or would you know this lady then. Yes she had worked with her. Indeed she had been looking up one of her sons on the internet only yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Ok ladies I have caught up on last weeks posts and now on this one. I am off to bed see you in the morning.
> 
> Sam we want to see how much the pups have grown.


Well you're ahead of me- I still have about 6 pages to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Ok Here is a contribution to the WW recipes
> 
> Carrot Cake - Points Plus Value = 4
> 
> ...


A book I plan on buying in the next week or two.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caught up for once. Now to eat- something I frooze just before we went away- as I frooze it one of our soup bowls I thought I should use it soon. Not even sure wha tit was, so surprise. The I few things to do including working out what to eat next week so I can buy some food tomorrow- as my milk is not too healthy anymore I need to go soon so I can have coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne you sure have gone through tough times in your life- you maust still be here for areason as you said. You are a great example to those who are in, or coming out of abusive situations.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well we didn't stay in the main section. I just saw us posted in chit chat. Well we know the truth about us!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear carol's gifts,
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, only woke up once last night and went right back to sleep so did pretty good last night other than I think I slept on my arm all night and it hurts this morning. 
So good morning to one and all and hope it is a good Saturday or Sunday, whereever you live.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well we didn't stay in the main section. I just saw us posted in chit chat. Well we know the truth about us!


me ditto- oh well I guess we do 'chat' I just don't like the term 'chit chat' it sounds inconsequential


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday dear carol's gifts,
> Happy Birthday to you!


and a very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a report on the perfect storm.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1991_Perfect_Storm


Thank's Sam it was interesting reading the report about the Perfect Storm. I also watched the movie about the Andrea Gail. I'd forgotten about it, thanks for reminding how lucky i was that year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sphynx wanted to say hi, she only gets onto the computer at this point when I'm reading the Tea Party. Don't know how she knows what I'm reading, but she is always interested when it's you all.
> If only she had apposable (sp) thumbs.


Noooooo! They would then take over the world! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol's gifts - Many happy returns! 
Marianne - I'm completely in awe of you! To have come through what you have and not be bitter...you're a wonder.
Darowil - It is a small world isn't it! When I was in my teens, my then boyfriend was travelling in the Greek Islands, heard another Scots voice - long story cut short, it turned out to be my maths teacher!!
I'm going to my son's partner's "Mum-to-be" lunch tomorrow, a new one on me. She's asked for no gifts, but a donation to a baby charity instead, I thought that was nice.
'Our' baby boy's due in 2 weeks - I can't wait!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH! We are back in Main!
> ...


I am confused. When I got on TP this morning we were still in Chit-Chat and have not been moved back. Could it be we are different for different people? How could that be?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I did not see any typos...Good morning Sam et al., I love the recipe you sent for the lettuce cups, sounds yummy. My DH and I will be going to a Peruvian restaurant tonight to meet with friends and my mouth is watering, I love some of their fish dishes and I guess I'll just have to wait until tonight for this repast. The Santa Ana winds had kicked up for a couple of days but were not strong here in Orange County , Ca and it promises to be a nice and sunny day. Have a wondeful weekend.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs. 

Thank You for your Birthday wishes. I am all of 66 today.(no matter which way I switch the numbers around--I'm still 66!HAHA) It is so good to be back on, and I will do my best to keep up. Today will be spent at Lockwood Park. They have for the entire month of October on the weekends, what is called "Locktober Feast. It is fun filled weekends for families with the Children's farm, Pony Rides, games galore, face painting which the children of all ages love, pumpking painting, and carving, crafts, soap carving, bon-fire, hayrides, trail rides, syamore's and hot chocolate. I sell tickets which are inexpensive and some of the things are free. The Rockford Park district, which Lockwood is a part of, was just elected the Number One Park District in the nation among 1500 parks. It is truly a great park district. When I come back on I will sign in thru foxfire so I will be able to send some pictures. I can not send them signed on to google-explorer because it is not compatible. For the "oldtimers on TP" remember what I time I had trying to download pictures. I will write more later as I have to get up and start getting ready to go. It is about 28-30 degrees this morning!! Today it is costume day-I am going as a pirate since I have been having to wear a patch on my eye for the last two months. It is ok now however. The kids always look good in their costumes. 

Love you all and Marianne I will be sending you a PM soon. Happy, safe, fun-filled day full of LOVE to you all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss my thoughts and prayers are with you and welcome back.


carol's gifts said:


> GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> 
> Thank You for your Birthday wishes. I am all of 66 today.(no matter which way I switch the numbers around--I'm still 66!HAHA) It is so good to be back on, and I will do my best to keep up. Today will be spent at Lockwood Park. They have for the entire month of October on the weekends, what is called "Locktober Feast. It is fun filled weekends for families with the Children's farm, Pony Rides, games galore, face painting which the children of all ages love, pumpking painting, and carving, crafts, soap carving, bon-fire, hayrides, trail rides, syamore's and hot chocolate. I sell tickets which are inexpensive and some of the things are free. The Rockford Park district, which Lockwood is a part of, was just elected the Number One Park District in the nation among 1500 parks. It is truly a great park district. When I come back on I will sign in thru foxfire so I will be able to send some pictures. I can not send them signed on to google-explorer because it is not compatible. For the "oldtimers on TP" remember what I time I had trying to download pictures. I will write more later as I have to get up and start getting ready to go. It is about 28-30 degrees this morning!! Today it is costume day-I am going as a pirate since I have been having to wear a patch on my eye for the last two months. It is ok now however. The kids always look good in their costumes.
> 
> Love you all and Marianne I will be sending you a PM soon. Happy, safe, fun-filled day full of LOVE to you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Carol's gifts - Many happy returns!
> Marianne - I'm completely in awe of you! To have come through what you have and not be bitter...you're a wonder.
> Darowil - It is a small world isn't it! When I was in my teens, my then boyfriend was travelling in the Greek Islands, heard another Scots voice - long story cut short, it turned out to be my maths teacher!!
> I'm going to my son's partner's "Mum-to-be" lunch tomorrow, a new one on me. She's asked for no gifts, but a donation to a baby charity instead, I thought that was nice.
> 'Our' baby boy's due in 2 weeks - I can't wait!


Any time now then. how exciting for you all (especially the new parents to be).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> 
> Thank You for your Birthday wishes. I am all of 66 today.(no matter which way I switch the numbers around--I'm still 66!HAHA) It is so good to be back on, and I will do my best to keep up. Today will be spent at Lockwood Park. They have for the entire month of October on the weekends, what is called "Locktober Feast. It is fun filled weekends for families with the Children's farm, Pony Rides, games galore, face painting which the children of all ages love, pumpking painting, and carving, crafts, soap carving, bon-fire, hayrides, trail rides, syamore's and hot chocolate. I sell tickets which are inexpensive and some of the things are free. The Rockford Park district, which Lockwood is a part of, was just elected the Number One Park District in the nation among 1500 parks. It is truly a great park district. When I come back on I will sign in thru foxfire so I will be able to send some pictures. I can not send them signed on to google-explorer because it is not compatible. For the "oldtimers on TP" remember what I time I had trying to download pictures. I will write more later as I have to get up and start getting ready to go. It is about 28-30 degrees this morning!! Today it is costume day-I am going as a pirate since I have been having to wear a patch on my eye for the last two months. It is ok now however. The kids always look good in their costumes.
> 
> Love you all and Marianne I will be sending you a PM soon. Happy, safe, fun-filled day full of LOVE to you all.


Good to see you back Carol. Have a wonderful birthday. WHy had you been wearing a patch? Good that it is now OK.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed your post..I think it's fitting that you finish the baby blanket and save it for Lexis..I am sorry for your loss.. I like the recipe ..sounds like a winner and will have to try both. I'm planning on making the peach cake that you posted last time for our dessert tomorrow. What kind of dog breed are the puppies? Do you take them hunting or are they just companions to keep on your property, or do you sell them? Excuse me from being inquisitve but I can't imagine having that many pets. I hope your "teddy bears" come out fine and I'm sure that one of us will be able to come up with a solution for their arms . Hope you had a nice visit with your college friend and the meal was great...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed your post..I think it's fitting that you finish the baby blanket and save it for Lexis..I am sorry for your loss.. I like the recipe ..sounds like a winner and will have to try both. I'm planning on making the peach cake that you posted last time for our dessert tomorrow. What kind of dog breed are the puppies? Do you take them hunting or are they just companions to keep on your property, or do you sell them? Excuse me from being inquisitve but I can't imagine having that many pets. I hope your "teddy bears" come out fine and I'm sure that one of us will be able to come up with a solution for their arms . Hope you had a nice visit with your college friend and the meal was great...


 Sorry I entered this twice wanted to delete it but couldn't...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sorlenna - how do you bake oatmeal; never heard of baking it except as cookies.


Sorlenna said:


> I am baking some oatmeal for me to munch on over the next few days--it's gotten cold here, and I get very hungry!
> 
> I've also been looking at sock patterns on Ravelry--I am not crazy about the one I've been working on, though I did promise to finish it (I just didn't say when! Ha ha!), and I think perhaps a less complicated one to start might be a good idea...will have to read through a few to see which one clicks with me. Meanwhile...I have ordered the yarn for DD's shawl design and am really itching to get started on that! We're both excited about that and I hope my skill is up to this challenge.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am figuring out what's for supper (again?! Seems like I do this every day, lol). I'll check back soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, just being curious. You seem to be such an interesting person. Assuming you are retired, what did you do before retiring?

Have been having a wonderful visit with DD home from college for the weekend. Spent yesterday (Saturday) shopping for her; got her a winter jacket, new cell phone (her's died...never will get a blackberry again), boots,doctors appointment, early voting (her first time to vote), joining DH for lunch. Tonight whole family will be here for dinner and then DD will meet up with some friends for the evening. 

Marianne you are such an inspiration.

Sorlenna so glad DD had an easy surgery.

KBW love the new avatar and immediately knew it reflected your new life.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Right I have caught what a busy lot you have been.

Marianne you are truly an inspirational person. I have to say my ex never showed physical abuse it was mental. When I finally took the plunge to leave, I left with a suitcase of clothes and my car. The unfortunate thing was I had to leave the kids behind, but they have grown into 3 very good adults, who all say that mum is much nicer now then she was. Both my boys have been or are still at University. My daughter runs her own gymnastics club. After 6 months of being away from the house I went off to China to teach for 12 months. When I came home I met Paul who is an old boy from the boys school round the corner from the girls school I went too. We will have been together for 8 years next month.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

thewren said:


> Jean Greenhowe has a wonderful knitting book of bears and dolls that I bought a while back. I have knit two of the bears  am working on the third. Her bears have the arms and legs sewn on  I like them articulated. What I am trying to figure out is how to shape the tops of the limbs. If I knit them with her directions the top looks like the top of a sleeve (hope this makes sense). There are 32 stitches and she uses nine rows to do her shaping. What I am trying to figure out is how to round the top to look more like an arm and a leg and make it easier to articulate. You will be doing the decreases on sixteen stitches since there will be two sides to the top. One of my tries ended up looking like a pyramid. Lol so I am throwing it out to you for help.
> 
> I love jean greenhowes books  she has some great patterns  one of her books has the entire nativity in it that I intend to knit sometime  in duplicate  two daughters you know. Lol she really is a talented designer.
> 
> ...


Sam, I am so ashamed of you!! If you had saved your funds on the Jean Greenhowe book, and purchaced a pattern from Gypsycream, you would have more bears done than you could count! She has designed the easiest and most informative bear patterns I have ever had the pleasure to make. Nothing fiddlely about them and they are beautiful and with the extra funds in your pocket you would have more for buying yarn to make more bears. 
I am truly not the greatest at knitting but I can make those bears and be proud of them without all the dpns and magic loops and and all that. Just two straight needles and away you go!
May be speaking out of turn but, she is working on a Big Bear right now with clothes to fit and he is going to be a beauty!!! Might want to keep eyes open for that one. I think she will be letting everyone know about him soon anyway, but, I will sure have my finger on the button to purchase one as soon as she lets me know it is ready!!!

Sorry if I offend, but, with something so easy to do and so much fun to make I just had to let you know.

Hope everyone is off to a great start today, or they are having a great evening meal , or they are having a wonderful sleep of peace and joy. As for me, I am trying to stay warm.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

English Rose, I have a very long time girlfriend who lives in Plant City. She moved there from Canada in 2000. I will get down to see her one of these days. I miss her very much. Very lovely lady.



ENGLISHROSE said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is a report on the perfect storm.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

carol's gifts, Happy Birthday to you and it appears you are a gift. Have a glorious day and enjoy that warm weather. I envy you there. It is a rainy dark day here and going to snuggle up with my knitting a some movies. Glad to get to know you.



carol's gifts said:


> GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> 
> Thank You for your Birthday wishes. I am all of 66 today.(no matter which way I switch the numbers around--I'm still 66!HAHA) It is so good to be back on, and I will do my best to keep up. Today will be spent at Lockwood Park. They have for the entire month of October on the weekends, what is called "Locktober Feast. It is fun filled weekends for families with the Children's farm, Pony Rides, games galore, face painting which the children of all ages love, pumpking painting, and carving, crafts, soap carving, bon-fire, hayrides, trail rides, syamore's and hot chocolate. I sell tickets which are inexpensive and some of the things are free. The Rockford Park district, which Lockwood is a part of, was just elected the Number One Park District in the nation among 1500 parks. It is truly a great park district. When I come back on I will sign in thru foxfire so I will be able to send some pictures. I can not send them signed on to google-explorer because it is not compatible. For the "oldtimers on TP" remember what I time I had trying to download pictures. I will write more later as I have to get up and start getting ready to go. It is about 28-30 degrees this morning!! Today it is costume day-I am going as a pirate since I have been having to wear a patch on my eye for the last two months. It is ok now however. The kids always look good in their costumes.
> 
> Love you all and Marianne I will be sending you a PM soon. Happy, safe, fun-filled day full of LOVE to you all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Giggles back at you. Yes, it shows me off very well. I agree that Marianne is very much an inspiration and hopefully I can be one day also. This is so new to me and although I am not bitter, I still have some healing to do. But I am aiming in that direction and will dance my way there. LOL
Glad you are having such a wonderful time with your DD. I do not see my children more than once a year but try to get them all together when I go home. They do not see much of each other otherwise. It is kind of sad. But we make the best of it when I am there.



settleg said:


> Sam, just being curious. You seem to be such an interesting person. Assuming you are retired, what did you do before retiring?
> 
> Have been having a wonderful visit with DD home from college for the weekend. Spent yesterday (Saturday) shopping for her; got her a winter jacket, new cell phone (her's died...never will get a blackberry again), boots,doctors appointment, early voting (her first time to vote), joining DH for lunch. Tonight whole family will be here for dinner and then DD will meet up with some friends for the evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good for you Silverowl. Love hearing how there is success in these stories. There can be if you want there to be. So many go back.



Silverowl said:


> Right I have caught what a busy lot you have been.
> 
> Marianne you are truly an inspirational person. I have to say my ex never showed physical abuse it was mental. When I finally took the plunge to leave, I left with a suitcase of clothes and my car. The unfortunate thing was I had to leave the kids behind, but they have grown into 3 very good adults, who all say that mum is much nicer now then she was. Both my boys have been or are still at University. My daughter runs her own gymnastics club. After 6 months of being away from the house I went off to China to teach for 12 months. When I came home I met Paul who is an old boy from the boys school round the corner from the girls school I went too. We will have been together for 8 years next month.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes! HAPPY BIRTHDAY. XO



Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday dear carol's gifts,
> Happy Birthday to you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Caught up momentarily here.

Sam - thank you for the information. I'm definitely going to watch to see how this round shapes up. 

Angora - what a horrible to happen to you (abuse & waking up in a morgue). At least you are in a much happier place now (right?)

It's chilly here: 9 am and it's only 38 degrees. Odd for North Texas, but I am happy for real fall weather. 

I'm trying to make significant progress on the kiddie sweater while doing laundry. I wanted to go to the library on the bike, but since it's too chilly I will just take my truck. 

I'm getting together later with friends to see a Dia de los Muertos exhibit. That should be interesting; I will make sure to take pictures. 

Back off to make a pot of herbal tea. (I keep the house on the chilly side during the winter to save on heat bills)


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

KBW-1953
Thank you for these kind words!!! It is true we are great friends and I am blessed to have met you here a year ago. this just goes to prove what one visit to a new place can produce!!! A new friendship !!! I am enjoying learning the new ropes of this tea party..and love to meet new people!! Thanks again for inviting me. hugs !!



KBW-1953 said:


> I met Stubbynose in KP a little over a year ago in a canadian swap. We met in person and have been really good friends ever since. She has been one of my biggest supports during my transition here. She has been a huge blessing to me and will truly fit in here. She had never been to TP before and thoroughly enjoyed herself. And since we have both been involved with WW, that was a plus for her this week. She is almost like another Martha Stewart and I nickname her that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Thank you 5mmdpns !! i am sitting back now with coffee in hand reading these great posts!! Then off to knit for a few hours while chilli is cooking in the slow cooker !!!



5mmdpns said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to all who showed me the way to Sams patterns ..just as I predictedmore bookmarks to keep for this winter when the weather is BAD!!!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


No need to be confused. Sam starts the Knitting Tea Party under Main. The Knitting Paradise computer has been automatically programed to put the Knitting Tea Party into General Chit Chat and it does this overnight from Friday evening to Saturday morning. This is why when we started in Main, we end up in General Chit Chat. Some people get on the new Knitting Tea Party on Friday before the Tea Party is moved to the other section. We are not different for different people. It is all about where we are before the computer moves the Tea Party.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

WI Joy oh yum my kinda meal, easy and deliscious. Will try tonight as we have Open Studio Tour today where we drive around to artists studios in town to visit with them and admire their work.
Desert Joy/Sassafras


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam thanks for the link to the perfect storm. It was really interesting. And thanks for the info on winter grass/ wheat. I learn so much from this tea party. Also great recipes too!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Told you she was Martha Stewart incognito!!!! LOL



stubbynose said:


> Thank you 5mmdpns !! i am sitting back now with coffee in hand reading these great posts!! Then off to knit for a few hours while chilli is cooking in the slow cooker !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, posted to the old tp before I remenbered it was time for the new one!
> ...


Arrochoyle does still look like a lovely place, Myfanwy, though it would have been so nice if it were more as you remembered it. My grandmother would have commented on the beautiful woodwork and she strongly influenced me, because that's the first thing I noticed! 

But I know what you mean about changes. When I was a teenager my mom and I took Grandma to Omak, Washington, where her family had homesteaded (she was born in 1894), so she could visit some old friends and see the old homestead, which no longer existed. Now it was just a wide expanse of waving grain with no sign a house or buildings had ever been there. My brother and his family live in the house my grandparents built just before the Great Depression - it's a good thing they're gone, because he's pretty much let it go to ruin. Her gorgeous flower beds are overgrown with weeds and inside - well, I pleaded allergies so I didn't have to go back inside the last time we were there. It was a lovely house once, and I'd rather have seen it radically remodeled or even leveled than what he's allowed it to become.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

[

But I know what you mean about changes. When I was a teenager my mom and I took Grandma to Omak, Washington, where her family had homesteaded (she was born in 1894), so she could visit some old friends and see the old homestead, which no longer existed. Now it was just a wide expanse of waving grain with no sign a house or buildings had ever been there. My brother and his family live in the house my grandparents built just before the Great Depression - it's a good thing they're gone, because he's pretty much let it go to ruin. Her gorgeous flower beds are overgrown with weeds and inside - well, I pleaded allergies so I didn't have to go back inside the last time we were there. It was a lovely house once, and I'd rather have seen it radically remodeled or even leveled than what he's allowed it to become.[/quote]

Oh what a shame and how sad it is your own flesh and blood that allowed this. I bet you would have loved living there yourself. My heart goes out to you. I am such a nostalgic type of person and it would break my heart also.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Good for you Silverowl. Love hearing how there is success in these stories. There can be if you want there to be. So many go back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks KBW, I have to say that is the first time I have really told anyone about my situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


It is sad when houses are not loved- it loses a lot of history- we have so many instances in this country of buildings being razed. After the Gold Rushes, when the boom had burst, in Central Otago, whole townships of mudbrick, were flattened by turning the sluices onto them. Only a very few survive.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Carol's gifts, many happy returns, and my sympathies for your loss. I know how hard that must be.

Marianne, thank you for sharing your story, though I know it wasn't easy. I so admire your strength and courage and your ability to remain open-hearted when so many would have shrunk into themselves and become bitter and closed to the love there is in the world. I had some hard times (but nothing like yours) and later a friend told me that perhaps I went through those so that I could offer strength and perspective to others when they had their own troubles. I'm not actually sure how I feel about that, but if it helps anyone, I'm glad of it. It will have been worth something. And I'm sure your story can help someone else to realize that they can survive what seems unthinkable.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > A new tea party - hooray!
> ...


You are welcome, Strawberry! Some people don't like the baking soda in the mix so just use the water and fabric softener. Make up a little batch each way and see if you don't like one better than the other. I think if people don't take the time to dissolve the baking soda, maybe it squirts out through the spray nozzle or something. I personally have not had a problem with this but again, try it and see what you think


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Going to see if I can learn how to do an icord knit right onto the edge of a sweater. Watched it on the E. Zimmerman videos but need to see it a lot more before I do it. Now icord or sleep. Guess it should be sleep.


Have fun this weekend, Angora! Youtube.com is another good resource for Icords or Newstitchaday.com. Looking forward to hearing about all the fun, from your trip!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I know it isn't weight Watchers but thought it sounded good. 

Gordon Ramsay's healthy full English breakfast
Enjoy a hearty full English breakfast without worrying about your waistline. Gordon Ramsay gives his recipe for a classic diet breakfast.

Serves: 4
Total time: 20 mins
Skill level: Easy peasy
Costs: Cheap as chips
&#65532;

Ingredients
olive oil, to brush and drizzle
4 portabello mushrooms, cleaned
300g vine-ripened cherry tomatoes
sea salt and black pepper
16 rashers of smoked back bacon
8 large eggs
dash of white wine vinegar
8 slices of rye bread, toasted

Method
Preheat the grill to the highest setting. Half-fill a wide, shallow pan with water and bring to a simmer. Line a large (or two small) baking sheet(s) with foil, then brush over with a little olive oil.
Trim the mushrooms, removing their stalks, then lay, cap side down, on the baking sheet. Place the vine tomatoes alongside. Drizzle over a little olive oil and sprinkle with a pinch each of salt and pepper. Lay the bacon rashers in a single layer on the baking sheet (the second one if using two). Place under the grill for 5 minutes until the mushrooms are tender and the bacon is golden brown around the edges.
To poach the eggs, break each one into a cup or ramekin. Add a dash of vinegar to the pan of simmering water. Whisk the water in a circular motion to create a whirlpool effect. Gently slide the eggs into the centre of the whirlpool, one at a time, then reduce the heat to a low simmer. Poach for 1 1/2 minutes if the eggs were at room temperature, or 2 minutes if they were straight from the fridge. The whites will have set but the yolks should still be runny in the middle.
Divide the bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes and rye toasts between warm serving plates. Carefully lift out each poached egg with a slotted spoon, dab the bottom of the spoon with kitchen paper to absorb any excess water and slide onto a rye toast. Grind some pepper over the eggs and serve at once.
Recipes taken from Gordon Ramsay's Healthy Appetite, by Gordon Ramsay published by Quadrille (£20, hardback).

Nutritional information
Guideline Daily Amount for 2,000 calories per day are: 70g fat, 20g saturated fat, 90g sugar, 6g salt.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> 
> Thank You for your Birthday wishes. I am all of 66 today.(no matter which way I switch the numbers around--I'm still 66!HAHA) It is so good to be back on, and I will do my best to keep up. Today will be spent at Lockwood Park. They have for the entire month of October on the weekends, what is called "Locktober Feast. It is fun filled weekends for families with the Children's farm, Pony Rides, games galore, face painting which the children of all ages love, pumpking painting, and carving, crafts, soap carving, bon-fire, hayrides, trail rides, syamore's and hot chocolate. I sell tickets which are inexpensive and some of the things are free. The Rockford Park district, which Lockwood is a part of, was just elected the Number One Park District in the nation among 1500 parks. It is truly a great park district. When I come back on I will sign in thru foxfire so I will be able to send some pictures. I can not send them signed on to google-explorer because it is not compatible. For the "oldtimers on TP" remember what I time I had trying to download pictures. I will write more later as I have to get up and start getting ready to go. It is about 28-30 degrees this morning!! Today it is costume day-I am going as a pirate since I have been having to wear a patch on my eye for the last two months. It is ok now however. The kids always look good in their costumes.
> 
> Love you all and Marianne I will be sending you a PM soon. Happy, safe, fun-filled day full of LOVE to you all.


Welcome back Carol's Gifts and a very happy birthday to you! I'm so glad you had a wonderful time in Alabama. You will have to maybe share with us some of the recipes of what you ate  Glad you had a friend to go along with you for the road trip


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Interesting - I love the idea of the baking soda, natural, no chemicals, but prefer not to use most fabric softeners because they seem just the opposite and the detergent I buy at Trader Joe's has its own natural softening ingredients. But I may give this a try if I can find a more "natural" softener - something at the other end of the spectrum from the Snuggle/Downy types. One of my pet peeves is going for a walk on weekend mornings and having to breathe the over-fragranced air coming from a house in our neighborhood where they must put half a dozen perfumed dryer sheets in every load, and then it gets vented out to the rest of the world! It makes me quite nauseous and I can't imagine wanting to wear the clothes that are being dried - no perfume could compete with or overpower that overdose of chemicals. But as I said, I love this idea and I'm going to see if I can find a fabric softener that won't have that effect on me!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


I often wondered, Bellestarr, if the same results could be achieved with some essential oil in the mix, with the water and baking soda (instead of the fabric softener)? It would require a good shake before each use but it might be a viable alternative.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Sam:

I live in Minerva, Ohio. Farm country. The farmer across the street has planted winter wheat. It is starting to come up. Nice straight green rows. 
We have two pigs who actually built a hill to go over the electric fence. They then walked up the hill and over the fence. We are trying to catch them before they start digging up his field and the neighbors yard. So far they like the field better than their own food. We may have to shoot them. They can do lots of damage to people's land and yard. I am hoping we can catch them. Any ideas?

A good dessert to make --- weight watchers approved. ( 1 point for each cupcake) Take and angel food cake mix- the one where you just add water. Put a can of crushed pineapple in instead of the water. Put into cupcake tins and bake as usual. simple and delicious.

Watching the storm too..... being a teacher I am hoping for a SNOW day. (smile).

Have a good visit with your friend.

Joyce


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here's a Weight Watchers receipt sound good too.

Weight Watchers courgette (zucchini) pesto and parmesan pizza
This is a brilliant pizza and its perfect for anyone whos not too keen on tomatoes as it uses tasty red pesto on a ready made base - an easy family meal
Serves: 4&#8232;
Prep time: 20 mins
Cooking time: 10 mins
Total time: 30 mins
Skill level: Easy peasy
Costs: Cheap as chips
&#65532;

Ingredients
1 spray(s) calorie controlled cooking spray
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
1 medium courgette, thinly sliced diagonally
2 tbsp red pesto
1 medium thin & crispy pizza base, 9 inch
2 tsp dried oregano,
1 tsps salt
1 tsp black pepper
15g shaved parmesan cheese,
1 tsp basil to garnish

Method
Preheat the oven to 200°C, fan oven 180°C, Gas Mark 4.
Heat a non-stick frying pan and mist with low fat cooking spray. Gently fry the onions over a low heat until very soft, adding a splash of hot water, if needed.
Pre-heat a char-grill pan or the grill. Mist the courgette slices with low fat cooking spray, then char-grill or grill them until tender.
Spread the pesto sauce over the pizza base and top with the onions and courgette slices.
Sprinkle with the dried oregano and season with a little salt and pepper. Bake in the oven for 8-10 minutes, then serve, topped with shavings of Parmesan cheese and basil leaves.

Weight Watchers ProPoints® Value: 3


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Oh, I like that idea! I think I'll try it with a citrus oil, maybe orange, sprayed on the sofa - cats aren't supposed to like that smell and while I love my cats, I'd also love to have less cat hair to vacuum up from there!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gee, so much to catch up on this morning! I am waiting for a coworker to log in as we were going to talk this morning, but I don't see her yet. And I woke up this morning to the furnace running (looks as if we hit 33F last night--almost a freeze) and it seems I have caught Bub's cold.  Last night I sat knitting and got sniffly and sneezed a few times, and of course this happens just when I think he is over his and I'm safe! Sheesh.

I know these are out of order and I'll just put a few posts in two or three here so I don't take up a whole page...



Redkimba said:


> I'm getting together later with friends to see a Dia de los Muertos exhibit. That should be interesting; I will make sure to take pictures.


I love Dia de los Muertos items/art. I need to make a new skull this year for my friend who passed back in March--I make them from the bread dough clay and put them along the back fence in memory...but I have too many back there already.  Still, the act and the remembrance are important to me.

Today makes 13 years since my husband died. It's a mixed bag, as I am sorry he died but glad he didn't suffer and grateful that he didn't take anyone else with him when he chose to get behind the wheel so drunk. I'm also aware that had he lived, my life would be very different now and likely not for the better. I am no longer surprised when I hear about abused spouses/partners, and that in itself saddens me, but Myfanwy, Marianne, KBW, and so many others--I find inspiration and grace in you. Sometimes I _am_ surprised at just how much a person can survive.

Sam, a lovely gesture to finish the blanket.

I think that's all the serious stuff...now on to lighter subjects.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes. The lettuce cups remind me of The Cheesecake Factory Lettuce Wraps, more teryaki (sp) chicken theme.
Hope you are enjoying the cool weather. Here in So Cal we are having the Santa Ana winds, hot and dry. Not much good for the plants nor my sinus with all the pollen flying around. Think rain. 
K


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Oh, I like that idea! I think I'll try it with a citrus oil, maybe orange, sprayed on the sofa - cats aren't supposed to like that smell and while I love my cats, I'd also love to have less cat hair to vacuum up from there!


I know mine hate orange--I used to clean my kitchen counter with orange oil when they were kittens to teach them not to jump up there. Even now, if someone's eating an orange, they keep their distance.

As for dog disasters, well, I've never had one eat my yarn (that I know of!) but I have had some times when the dog thought it was his toy. Fun times, untangling that stuff. :roll:



pammie1234 said:


> Angora1, I think I am only doing virtual walking! I think I am getting exercise if I walk to the kitchen! Seriously, I do need to get with it in reality. My doctor said not to worry about going out and walking 45 min. Just do 5 min. several times a day. He said that it really didn't matter on time as long as I am moving more. I don't think that little time will help with weight loss, but at least it would be more than I normally do. 10,000 steps a day is supposed to really benefit the body. I'm sure I will have to build up to that!


When our work did the fitness challenge, our goal was 10,000 steps a day. We wore pedometers to record, and I would even march in place while doing dishes and things like that just to keep moving. Now, though, I have a hard time sitting still at my desk. Heh. I was actually surprised at how many I could get just walking around the driveway and up and down the sidewalk in front of my house. And yes, any movement--even 5 mins at a time--is better than none. I need to be spending more time on my bike, too, since the "hibernation layer" is always something I have to fight when the weather turns.

Darowil, isn't it amazing the things we run across in life? And even though that lady might have taken a different attitude, to think that she wants her things to go to those who will appreciate them is lovely. Bless her.

And a very happy birthday to Carol's Gifts! My nephew just had his birthday and the kids put those number candles on his cake--backward, so it said 84. I thought it was a good idea, since if I do that my next birthday, I can be a kid again! :XD:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gee, so much to catch up on this morning! I am waiting for a coworker to log in as we were going to talk this morning, but I don't see her yet. And I woke up this morning to the furnace running (looks as if we hit 33F last night--almost a freeze) and it seems I have caught Bub's cold.  Last night I sat knitting and got sniffly and sneezed a few times, and of course this happens just when I think he is over his and I'm safe! Sheesh.
> 
> I know these are out of order and I'll just put a few posts in two or three here so I don't take up a whole page...
> 
> ...


I love Dia de los Muertos too, and here in Tucson it's quite a big deal, culminating in the All Souls Parade on November 4. I love your remembrance, the skulls on the fence. Each year I put up an ofrenda (altar) with photos of some of our loved ones who have passed over and our collection of calaveras (skeletons, skulls).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just figured out that if the tip of your Balene type needle brakes off, you can fix it! Yay!


I have some of those in 11" circular. I don't care for them, but at the time I ordered them, they were the shortest available. I had a couple of tips break (the tips are the thing I don't like about them) and sanded it down to a point again with an emery board. Now I have my 9" bamboo circs and love them, but I'll use the others in a pinch, like when I'm doing two things at once like preemie sleeves or fingerless gloves.

KateB, I was so anxious the last few weeks before my GS was born--everybody kept telling me, "First babies are always late" (not mine--she was 13 days early!), and then he ended up being 8 days early as well. So yes, it could be just any time now! Then when I got the call and could hear him crying in the background, I laughed and cried at the same time.  It's quite a feeling, and I know you can't wait to meet the little guy.



settleg said:


> Okay Sorlenna - how do you bake oatmeal; never heard of baking it except as cookies.


http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Baked-Oatmeal

Here's one recipe--this was discussed a few weeks ago at the tea party and I tried it out and loved it. It comes out like granola and I like to munch it dry or add a little warm milk and eat it like cereal.

Bellestarr, the Dia is a huge deal here, too. There's a store down in Old Town that has the items all year and I love to go and look at them. At Bub's work, some of the volunteers put up an ofrenda and there's a little doll on it that I made (don't have a picture, though). I even made one of the calaveras for our little doxie when he passed.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I just figured out that if the tip of your Balene type needle brakes off, you can fix it! Yay!
> ...


Love the idea of a calavera for your doxie - as you can see, we have a picture of our dear kitty Cleo on our ofrenda. Was at Arte de la Vida, a lovely new shop, yesterday, and they had several ceramic calaveras of dogs.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Silverowl. You are not alone in here. There are a lot more of us than I thought. We just have to celebrate that we had the courage and the strength to get out.



Silverowl said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you Silverowl. Love hearing how there is success in these stories. There can be if you want there to be. So many go back.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna thank you for the link to baked oatmeal. I must have missed it or forgotten it in the tea party.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What a nice idea and a lovely way to keep them in your heart and celebrate their lives. I love that.



bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, so much to catch up on this morning! I am waiting for a coworker to log in as we were going to talk this morning, but I don't see her yet. And I woke up this morning to the furnace running (looks as if we hit 33F last night--almost a freeze) and it seems I have caught Bub's cold.  Last night I sat knitting and got sniffly and sneezed a few times, and of course this happens just when I think he is over his and I'm safe! Sheesh.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I am back to another movie and finishing off the next dishcloth. Only 2 or 3 more to go for now.  Then on to the next project. See you all in a little while.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Silverowl. You are not alone in here. There are a lot more of us than I thought. We just have to celebrate that we had the courage and the strength to get out.


 :thumbup:



settleg said:


> Sorlenna thank you for the link to baked oatmeal. I must have missed it or forgotten it in the tea party.


You are most welcome--I know it's hard to keep up with all the great foods we talk about here!

I have one sock to frog (just call me Kermit) and one that seems to be going a lot better--pics as soon as I get them edited!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The first one was from the book--a fine pattern, but I did not make it long enough and the stitching is way too loose. I'm going to frog it! The second one is from the pattern 5mmdpns recommended and much better!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

sam follow her pattern up to where you want the top to be shaped and take it off like a normal shaped sleeve- cast off four each rowx2 should work


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

The baked oatmeal sounds much like what mama used to make when I was a kid. Haven't tried it myself because I can't eat oatmeal now, also, can't use lotions etc. containing oatmeal. I tried making socks earlier this year and got hooked. I still have 2 more pairs to finish, then want to do fingerless gloves using sock yarn. So many things to want to do and not enough time. At least it helps this week, an older cousin died and then a great nephew who was only 21.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, Sorlena, you are a socker (one who knits a sock or two)! I do see where the first sock is very much too small for you!! Frog it back to where you begin the heel and knit it longer. If the sock diameter is too big for you, then you have a slipper sock and you wear a sock inside it!
Love your color choices and the bottom pink sock on the needles looks warm and comfy!! Nice job!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> haha, Sorlena, you are a socker (one who knits a sock or two)! I do see where the first sock is very much too small for you!! Frog it back to where you begin the heel and knit it longer. If the sock diameter is too big for you, then you have a slipper sock and you wear a sock inside it!
> Love your color choices and the bottom pink sock on the needles looks warm and comfy!! Nice job!! :thumbup:


I think the reddish one should just be started over: the gauge is not as tight as I'd like so a smaller needle for that pattern is in order. But I think I've got the gist of it now.

Question (as you know how I adore alpaca yarn): how well do you think that would hold up as a sock? Should I use a blend or do you have any experience with alpaca for socks?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > haha, Sorlena, you are a socker (one who knits a sock or two)! I do see where the first sock is very much too small for you!! Frog it back to where you begin the heel and knit it longer. If the sock diameter is too big for you, then you have a slipper sock and you wear a sock inside it!
> ...


I actually have no experience with alpaca for any knitting. I would think that since alpaca is a type of wool, it would hold up as any wool would. It would have to be a blend of alpaca and a synthetic fiber to make it's endurance level a factor, much like sock yarn with wool in it is a blend -- usually with nylon or acrylic fibers. I use no type of wool as I am too allergic to the animal fibers, I can not even touch a ball of yarn that has wool in it. Angora yarn, cashmere is horrid for me too.  Certainly the sock would warm!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I actually have no experience with alpaca for any knitting. I would think that since alpaca is a type of wool, it would hold up as any wool would. It would have to be a blend of alpaca and a synthetic fiber to make it's endurance level a factor, much like sock yarn with wool in it is a blend -- usually with nylon or acrylic fibers. I use no type of wool as I am too allergic to the animal fibers, I can not even touch a ball of yarn that has wool in it. Angora yarn, cashmere is horrid for me too.  Certainly the sock would warm!!!


I have trouble with certain sheep's wools, too--which is one reason I was so happy to find alpaca. So, I shall experiment once I have the basic idea! The pink yarn is actually acrylic--a Bernat Baby something-or-other that I pulled out of the stash.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns: What was/is the pattern you recommended to Sorlenna? I've made a pair of sock two at a time on magic loop and hated the process. Socks ended up a terrible fit.
Would like to try the dpns and have seen that you use those.
Would you please tell the pattern recommended?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - talk about being lazy - i just recently got out of bed and it is 2:30 in the afternoon. i should be good to go don't you think. the sky is blue - the sun is shinning itself crazy and it is 62 degrees which makes for a beautiful fall day.

dispite our efforts admin has placed us in gcc again - and that i think is where we will stay - people will find us and we will continue to be as we were. i feel this is the best way to go for all of us. if any of the fears of some of you are realized then we can go to admin with them and maybe our position will change. so let us continue and be happy in the conpany of beloved friends that we are. who needs their tea freshened?

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You must haved really needed the rest Sam. Hope you feel chipper and refreshed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually we didn't talk about dorothy - i asked how he was - and he answered fine - that he grieves i can tell - and he knows i am here at all times for him.

we actually talked some about getting our yards mowed one more time before winter. lol

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I love jean greenhowes books  she has some great patterns  one of her books has the entire nativity in it that I intend to knit sometime  in duplicate  two daughters you know. Lol she really is a talented designer.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I actually have no experience with alpaca for any knitting. I would think that since alpaca is a type of wool, it would hold up as any wool would. It would have to be a blend of alpaca and a synthetic fiber to make it's endurance level a factor, much like sock yarn with wool in it is a blend -- usually with nylon or acrylic fibers. I use no type of wool as I am too allergic to the animal fibers, I can not even touch a ball of yarn that has wool in it. Angora yarn, cashmere is horrid for me too.  Certainly the sock would warm!!!
> ...


You would have the Bernat Softee Baby yarn. It is my favorite to knit my socks out of. I also like the Bernat Satin Sport yarn which is my currant yarn on the needles. Both are a #3 weight and I like a 3mm size of needles to knit them with. Cast on 56 stitches and go! Mindless and such a great comfort therapy for me to do. Certainly no stress involved with my sock knitting! haha, good for the feet too!
For these socks I am seriously contemplating doing a "double sole" by doing the same stitch as the heel flap sock stitch.
Round 1: (slip1, knit 1) across the sole, knit the instep 
Round 2: knit the entire round.
Round 3 and beyond, repeat Rounds 1 & 2 until you need to encorporate the decreases for the toe, which you then just add right on in to the equation.
For the heel flap, I am doubling my yarn and turning the heel with the yarn doubled. When I go back to knitting in the round, I just drop back to one yarn strand and then start the double sole.
In my head this works perfectly and I need to see it in my head before I proceed with any pattern! haha, I should have "the Thinker" as my middle name and then I would cease to play the frog song!!!haha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sandy for the reminder

happy birthday carol's gifts - and many more.

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday dear carol's gifts,
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

english rose - thanks so much for stopping by - we hope you had a good time and will come and visit us again real soon - we always have fresh tea and plenty of room at the table.

sam



ENGLISHROSE said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is a report on the perfect storm.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - talk about being lazy - i just recently got out of bed and it is 2:30 in the afternoon. i should be good to go don't you think. the sky is blue - the sun is shinning itself crazy and it is 62 degrees which makes for a beautiful fall day.
> 
> dispite our efforts admin has placed us in gcc again - and that i think is where we will stay - people will find us and we will continue to be as we were. i feel this is the best way to go for all of us. if any of the fears of some of you are realized then we can go to admin with them and maybe our position will change. so let us continue and be happy in the conpany of beloved friends that we are. who needs their tea freshened?
> 
> sam


My coffee mug needs topping up Sam!!! and I feel another rye toast with pb calling me. I am going into withdrawals as I have had none since yesterday breakfast! hmmmmm....... 

I agree Sam, we will roll with the flow as to where Administration wants to put us! We are still the refined and dignified Tea Party at Knitting Paradise!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are the same mawmaw - the powers that be just think we belong in chit chat - so come join us - you will see - we haven't changed.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol's gifts - it is so good to hear your voice again and we all are looking forward to seeing more of you. we know you still grieve and are always here with open arms for you. how exciting to have you back again.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> 
> Thank You for your Birthday wishes. I am all of 66 today.(no matter which way I switch the numbers around--I'm still 66!HAHA) It is so good to be back on, and I will do my best to keep up. Today will be spent at Lockwood Park. They have for the entire month of October on the weekends, what is called "Locktober Feast. It is fun filled weekends for families with the Children's farm, Pony Rides, games galore, face painting which the children of all ages love, pumpking painting, and carving, crafts, soap carving, bon-fire, hayrides, trail rides, syamore's and hot chocolate. I sell tickets which are inexpensive and some of the things are free. The Rockford Park district, which Lockwood is a part of, was just elected the Number One Park District in the nation among 1500 parks. It is truly a great park district. When I come back on I will sign in thru foxfire so I will be able to send some pictures. I can not send them signed on to google-explorer because it is not compatible. For the "oldtimers on TP" remember what I time I had trying to download pictures. I will write more later as I have to get up and start getting ready to go. It is about 28-30 degrees this morning!! Today it is costume day-I am going as a pirate since I have been having to wear a patch on my eye for the last two months. It is ok now however. The kids always look good in their costumes.
> 
> Love you all and Marianne I will be sending you a PM soon. Happy, safe, fun-filled day full of LOVE to you all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> 5mmdpns: What was/is the pattern you recommended to Sorlenna? I've made a pair of sock two at a time on magic loop and hated the process. Socks ended up a terrible fit.
> Would like to try the dpns and have seen that you use those.
> Would you please tell the pattern recommended?


For the circular needles (any length) toe up or cuff down, this pattern by Liat Gat is good. It can be adapted for dpns too. You can do a short row/diagonal heel or a heel flap (which is what Sorlena's pink-white-yellow sock is). There are videos to go with it. No cost for the pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beginner-worsted-weight-socks-for-magic-loop-toe-up-or-top-down

I have many many sets of dpns, four and five sets of the same size, so I knit two at once. Each on their own set of dpns and each with their own yarn ball.
You can check out the sock workshop I am teaching and you will find instructions on how to tweak the pattern to get a perfect fit for your socks! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> This note is for Marianne. Thank you so much for your testimony and sharing it with us. My abuse was never physical so never went through the horror that you did. I admire you so much. You are such an inspiration to me and I am sure to so many others in here. I just came out of a shelter recently and hope that one day I can join the survivors group to give back, also. Thank you once again, it meant a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I feel so bad for you both with the abuse and happy you have made new lives. I have an unhappy first marriage dealing with a my husbands father. He messed up all our lives. I'll leave it at that. May he and his son rot in Hell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jonibee - my puppies are labradoodles. my son-in-law has the standard poddle and i have the black lab. they will be six weeks old this coming tuesday. we will start giving them their first shots and worming. we will also start advertising them for sale - they are very cute puppies - i will try and get some new pictures on here soon.

i hope you had a good time here jonibee and that you will come back real soon.

sam



jonibee said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed your post..I think it's fitting that you finish the baby blanket and save it for Lexis..I am sorry for your loss.. I like the recipe ..sounds like a winner and will have to try both. I'm planning on making the peach cake that you posted last time for our dessert tomorrow. What kind of dog breed are the puppies? Do you take them hunting or are they just companions to keep on your property, or do you sell them? Excuse me from being inquisitve but I can't imagine having that many pets. I hope your "teddy bears" come out fine and I'm sure that one of us will be able to come up with a solution for their arms . Hope you had a nice visit with your college friend and the meal was great...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i taught school (3-4, 7-8 grades) for fifteen years.

got an associate degree in computer programming and worked as a computer operator for a number of years - got my hairdresser's license and cut hair for a couple of years - moved to seattle and ended up working for airborne express in their word processing department - then retired at 55. not an exciting life really.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam, just being curious. You seem to be such an interesting person. Assuming you are retired, what did you do before retiring?
> 
> Have been having a wonderful visit with DD home from college for the weekend. Spent yesterday (Saturday) shopping for her; got her a winter jacket, new cell phone (her's died...never will get a blackberry again), boots,doctors appointment, early voting (her first time to vote), joining DH for lunch. Tonight whole family will be here for dinner and then DD will meet up with some friends for the evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

love all free knitting! I get their emails and have saved many many patterns that look wonderful!



thewren said:


> marianne - all free knitting has a treasure trove of dishrag patterns - if you go to the homepage you should be able to find them. they are also good for all kinds of patterns - scarves and hats - sweaters, etc. a great site and they are all free and free is good. you should subscribe to it - you get an email several times a week about new patterns.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I want to make socks but I'm so afraid to try knitting them. I hear horror stories on how frustrating they are to make. DH wants a pair he can wear around the house and I would like trying to make some for myself. Is it really that terrible?

Oh forgive me I forgot to say Good Morning,Afternoon or Evening to All the wonderful TP friends. Thank You all for wishing me better health. I'm feeling much better and will try to be on more often if hubby doesn't keep bugging me...LOL
He just came in to ask me to sit with him. Why do they get so needy when they retire???? LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

donnie - you have offended no one - and please let us know when the new bear becomes available - i will be right behind you in buying it.

jean greenhowe's patterns are very easy to follow - it is just that i am trying to fiddle with the pattern to do what i want it to do - i like my bears to be articulated and so i am fiddling with the top of the limbs a abit to make it easier to articulate them. gypsycream's bears are not articulated either so i would be fiddling with her pattern also. and they are lovely bears - i have seen them.

sam



DonnieK said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Jean Greenhowe has a wonderful knitting book of bears and dolls that I bought a while back. I have knit two of the bears  am working on the third. Her bears have the arms and legs sewn on  I like them articulated. What I am trying to figure out is how to shape the tops of the limbs. If I knit them with her directions the top looks like the top of a sleeve (hope this makes sense). There are 32 stitches and she uses nine rows to do her shaping. What I am trying to figure out is how to round the top to look more like an arm and a leg and make it easier to articulate. You will be doing the decreases on sixteen stitches since there will be two sides to the top. One of my tries ended up looking like a pyramid. Lol so I am throwing it out to you for help.
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Just to let you know the essential oil even though it is diluted in the water will still stain fabrics with dots of oil so if you don't want fabrics ruined don't spray it on your furniture or clothes. I have made fabric softener with just a few drops of essential oil and I found out the hard wayI no longer use it in my machine ruined to many topsnow I just use plain white vinegar in my dispenser and it works great. My husband doesn't like his clothes to smell pretty so he is now a happy camper .no perfume smell for him !!


bellestarr12 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

desert joy - it is so good to hear your voice - where have you been? you be sure to come back real soon - we will be looking for you.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> WI Joy oh yum my kinda meal, easy and deliscious. Will try tonight as we have Open Studio Tour today where we drive around to artists studios in town to visit with them and admire their work.
> Desert Joy/Sassafras


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I want to make socks but I'm so afraid to try knitting them. I hear horror stories on how frustrating they are to make. DH wants a pair he can wear around the house and I would like trying to make some for myself. Is it really that terrible?
> 
> Oh forgive me I forgot to say Good Morning,Afternoon or Evening to All the wonderful TP friends. Thank You all for wishing me better health. I'm feeling much better and will try to be on more often if hubby doesn't keep bugging me...LOL
> He just came in to ask me to sit with him. Why do they get so needy when they retire???? LOL


*chuckles* Strawberry, he just wants to stare at your beauty and appreciate you for being you!!!

Socks are simply reading the next line in the pattern and following it! There is nothing terrible about that. It really is mindless knitting and non-stressful. I do love the basic sock pattern. Go check out the sock workshop! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have many many sets of dpns, four and five sets of the same size, so I knit two at once. Each on their own set of dpns and each with their own yarn ball.


I don't think I have enough dpns! LOL That is, I don't have every size, and some I do have are metal, which are heavy and I much prefer wood or bamboo (okay, Harmony woods, for sure, but I can't afford them right now). I am working on adding them to my collection, however!



5mmdpns said:


> You would have the Bernat Softee Baby yarn. It is my favorite to knit my socks out of. I also like the Bernat Satin Sport yarn which is my currant yarn on the needles. Both are a #3 weight and I like a 3mm size of needles to knit them with.


Well, it seems my random stash grab turned out to be a good choice. :XD: I also have used and like the Bernat Satin. It's shiny, which is practically my favorite color. Heh.



Strawberry4u said:


> I want to make socks but I'm so afraid to try knitting them. I hear horror stories on how frustrating they are to make. DH wants a pair he can wear around the house and I would like trying to make some for myself. Is it really that terrible?
> 
> He just came in to ask me to sit with him. Why do they get so needy when they retire???? LOL


Go for socks! I don't know why I've put it off so long (yeah, yeah, I hear you chuckling, 5mm)...this pattern has been great so far--very easy to follow and once I get this down, I plan to work on some of those awesome ones I found on Ravelry (like I need a new addiction) or perhaps design my own cuffs!

Oh, and don't tell me that about retired men--he's going to retire in a year and I work at home...ha ha.

Six weeks, Sam?! How can those puppies be THAT big already! Yikes, time flies...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlena, everyone of my dpns are metal -- aluminum and they are all in various lengths. My longest ones are 14inches. I have two plastic dpns that dont belong to any set. I use them to look at in my knitting needle box and say to them, "I dont like you nor do I appreciate your bendability!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds mighty tasty.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I know it isn't weight Watchers but thought it sounded good.
> 
> Gordon Ramsay's healthy full English breakfast
> Enjoy a hearty full English breakfast without worrying about your waistline. Gordon Ramsay gives his recipe for a classic diet breakfast.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I just figured out that if the tip of your Balene type needle brakes off, you can fix it! Yay!
> ...


I make the baked oatmeal also, added canned pumpkin to mine. However mine came out more like a cake, wonder if I did something wrong? I did also substitute one of the eggs with flax seed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joyce - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by - those sound like some smart pigs - hope you don't have to shoot them -

i live in northwest ohio and it will be interesting to see if we get any results from the storm - we could use some rain.

to visit us again joyce - we would love to have you.

sam



joyceann said:


> Hi Sam:
> 
> I live in Minerva, Ohio. Farm country. The farmer across the street has planted winter wheat. It is starting to come up. Nice straight green rows.
> We have two pigs who actually built a hill to go over the electric fence. They then walked up the hill and over the fence. We are trying to catch them before they start digging up his field and the neighbors yard. So far they like the field better than their own food. We may have to shoot them. They can do lots of damage to people's land and yard. I am hoping we can catch them. Any ideas?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

brenda m said:


> The baked oatmeal sounds much like what mama used to make when I was a kid. Haven't tried it myself because I can't eat oatmeal now, also, can't use lotions etc. containing oatmeal. I tried making socks earlier this year and got hooked. I still have 2 more pairs to finish, then want to do fingerless gloves using sock yarn. So many things to want to do and not enough time. At least it helps this week, an older cousin died and then a great nephew who was only 21.


So sorry for your losses. One at a time is bad enough, multiples close together harder. Hugs to you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is another recipe for homemade fabric softner.

&#9632;In a gallon size bucket, combine 1 cup of baking soda with 1 cup of water. (You dont have to mix them together or try to dissolve the baking soda.)
&#9632;Next, add 6 cups of white vinegar. (Dont be alarmed at the extreme fizzing action, this chemical reaction is normal. Allow the mixture to fizz for 3 to 4 minutes.)
&#9632;Then, add 6 cups of water and stir well.
&#9632;If you like the idea of having a scented fabric softener, then add 10 to 15 drops of your favorite essential oil to the mixture.
&#9632;Finally, clean out an empty liquid laundry container and fill it with your homemade fabric softer.
&#9632;When youre ready to do laundry, add 1/3 cup of your homemade fabric softener to the final rinse cycle. (Be sure to shake thoroughly before each use.)

Now if anyone is interested in a good air freshner using essential oil use the following recipe.

1. Buy a bottle of the cheapest vodka you can find
2. Mix equal portions vodka and distilled water in a spray bottle
3. Add 10-15 drops of your favorite essential oil (if you want a really strong fragrance you can adjust the drops of oil)
4. Before each use shake well. Don't worry you won't smell the vodka (no odor!)

I used to make and sell bath products, particularly soaps, so I also have several books with aromatherapy/essential oil recipes and ideas.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Carol's Gifts!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used vinegar in my rinse water as well. I use vinegar for many things, cleaning windows, even rinsing hair. And once it dries, there is no vinegar smell. It gets rid of all soap residue in the fabrics or hair or windows or what have you and leaves things soft and white. 
When my oldest son was a baby, he had the worst diaper rash going. that was 32 years ago. We had baby scott diapers then. I switched to cloth diapers and still had a problem. My sister in law told me to rinse with the vinegar and low and behold, the rash went away and as long as I used the vinegar, we had no more problems. Try it, It is cheap and it works.



stubbynose said:


> Just to let you know the essential oil even though it is diluted in the water will still stain fabrics with dots of oil so if you don't want fabrics ruined don't spray it on your furniture or clothes. I have made fabric softener with just a few drops of essential oil and I found out the hard wayI no longer use it in my machine ruined to many topsnow I just use plain white vinegar in my dispenser and it works great. My husband doesn't like his clothes to smell pretty so he is now a happy camper .no perfume smell for him !!
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, everyone of my dpns are metal -- aluminum and they are all in various lengths. My longest ones are 14inches. I have two plastic dpns that dont belong to any set. I use them to look at in my knitting needle box and say to them, "I dont like you nor do I appreciate your bendability!"


I had some plastic needles once...*shudder* When I first started knitting, I bought them because they were really cheap (you get what you pay for) but I was such a tight knitter starting out that they bent in no time. Since I've loosened up, I find the wooden ones are perfect (though I do have some skinnier bamboos that are a little 'wavy' from those days).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought perhaps you had taught school. You have a very accepting and sharing spirit about you. Wish I had the computer programming knowledge.



thewren said:


> i taught school (3-4, 7-8 grades) for fifteen years.
> 
> got an associate degree in computer programming and worked as a computer operator for a number of years - got my hairdresser's license and cut hair for a couple of years - moved to seattle and ended up working for airborne express in their word processing department - then retired at 55. not an exciting life really.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I make the baked oatmeal also, added canned pumpkin to mine. However mine came out more like a cake, wonder if I did something wrong? I did also substitute one of the eggs with flax seed.


I'm betting that's the extra moisture that's in the pumpkin. Mine comes out super dry and I have to have a cup of tea with it when I eat it that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good but think i would add some sun dried tomatoes or even fresh tomatoes to it.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Here's a Weight Watchers receipt sound good too.
> 
> Weight Watchers courgette (zucchini) pesto and parmesan pizza
> This is a brilliant pizza and its perfect for anyone whos not too keen on tomatoes as it uses tasty red pesto on a ready made base - an easy family meal
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Congrats to all who are out of a bad situation I hope you are all safe and so much happier now.I applaud you all!!



KBW-1953 said:


> Silverowl. You are not alone in here. There are a lot more of us than I thought. We just have to celebrate that we had the courage and the strength to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup Lover the idea of adding the pumpkin sounds yummy.



Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you heaing energy sorlenna - hope the day is bright and sunny for you.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Gee, so much to catch up on this morning! I am waiting for a coworker to log in as we were going to talk this morning, but I don't see her yet. And I woke up this morning to the furnace running (looks as if we hit 33F last night--almost a freeze) and it seems I have caught Bub's cold.  Last night I sat knitting and got sniffly and sneezed a few times, and of course this happens just when I think he is over his and I'm safe! Sheesh.
> 
> I know these are out of order and I'll just put a few posts in two or three here so I don't take up a whole page...
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they didn't eat the yarn sorlenna but they might of well have - it is going to take patience with a captial p to get it untangled - but i am detrmined to use it for a shawl for heather. paid to much for it to throw it away.

sam

precious puppies lol



Sorlenna said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I like that idea! I think I'll try it with a citrus oil, maybe orange, sprayed on the sofa - cats aren't supposed to like that smell and while I love my cats, I'd also love to have less cat hair to vacuum up from there!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this string of laughs from DH's cousin and wanted to share. Hope it is okay to do so here.





One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as
a Christmas gift...
The next year, I didn't buy her a gift.
When she asked me why, I replied,
"Well, you still haven't used the gift I bought you lastyear!"

And that's when the fight started...
_______________________________
My wife and I were watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while
we were in bed.
I turned to her and said, 'Do you want to have sex?'
'No,' she answered. I then said,
'Is that your final answer?'
She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying, 'Yes..'
So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend."

And that's when the fight started...
________________________________

I took my wife to a restaurant.
The waiter, for some reason, took my order first.
"I'll have the rump steak, rare, please."
He said, "Aren't you worried about the mad cow?"
"Nah, she can order for herself."

And that's when the fight started...
____________________________

My wife and I were sitting at a table at her high school
reunion, and she kept staring at a drunken man swigging his
drink as he sat alone at a nearby table.
I asked her, "Do you know him?"
"Yes", she sighed,
"He's my old boyfriend. I understand he took to drinking
right after we split up those many years ago, and I hear he
hasn't been sober since."
"Wow!" I said, "Who would think a person could go on
celebrating that long?"

And that's when the fight started...
________________________________

When our lawn mower broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting
to me that I should get it fixed. But, somehow I always had
something else to take care of first, the shop, the boat,
making wine.. Always something more important to me. Finally she
thought of a clever way to make her point.

When I arrived home one day, I found her seated in the tall
grass, busily snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing
scissors. I watched silently for a short time and then went into
the house. I was gone only a minute, and when I came out again
I handed her a toothbrush. I said, "When you finish cutting the
grass, you might as well sweep the driveway."

The doctors say I will walk again, but I will always have a limp.
______________________________

My wife sat down next to me as I was flipping channels.
She asked, "What's on TV?"
I said, "Dust."

And that's when the fight started...
________________________________

Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my
lunch, and slipped quietly into the garage. I hooked up the
boat up to the truck and proceeded to back out into a torrential
downpour. The wind was blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into the
garage, turned on the radio, and discovered that the weather
would be bad all day.

I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slippedback
into bed. I cuddled up to my wife's back; now with a different
anticipation, and whispered, "The weather out there is
terrible."

My loving wife of 5 years replied, "And, can you believe my
stupid husband is out fishing in that?"

And that's when the fight started...
____________________

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming
anniversary.
She said, "I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 200 in
about 3 seconds."
I bought her a bathroom scale.

And that's when the fight started...
______________________________

After retiring, I went to the Social Security office to apply
for Social Security.
The woman behind the counter asked me for my driver'sLicense to
verify my age.
I looked in my pockets and realized I had left my wallet at
home. I told the woman that I was very sorry, but I would have
to go home and come back later.
The woman said, 'Unbutton your shirt'.
So I opened my shirt revealing my curly silver hair.
She said, 'That silver hair on your chest is proof enough for
me' and she processed my Social Security application.
When I got home, I excitedly told my wife about my experience at
the Social Security office. She said, 'You should have dropped
your pants. You might have gotten disability too.'

And that's when the fight started...
________________________________

My wife was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.
She was not happy with what she saw and said to me,
"I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you
to pay me a compliment.'
I replied, "Your eyesight's darn near perfect."

And that's when the fight started...
________________________________
I rear-ended a car this morning...the start of a REALLY bad day!
The driver got out of the other car, and he was a DWARF!!
He looked up at me and said 'I am NOT Happy!'
So I said, 'Well, which one ARE you then?'

And that's when the fight started...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

donmaur - i will definitely try that - you know exactly what i want it to look like. will let you know how it turned out. thank you so much.

and welcome to the tea party - hoping you return real soon - there is always plenty of room at the table and fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



donmaur said:


> sam follow her pattern up to where you want the top to be shaped and take it off like a normal shaped sleeve- cast off four each rowx2 should work


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Great opening Sam, be interesting to see what happens! Just to keep us on the Knitting theme- not a Jean Greenhowe [who I think is deceased] but my eyelash WIP scarf/boa.


Myfanway this is beautiful!!!!!! where can I find the pattern??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who posted the recipe for the peach pound cake - a question was asked - does it need baking powder? none was listed.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you hold all eight needles at the same time 5mmdpns?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns: What was/is the pattern you recommended to Sorlenna? I've made a pair of sock two at a time on magic loop and hated the process. Socks ended up a terrible fit.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are just making up for the time they missed with you while they were working.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> I'm feeling much better and will try to be on more often if hubby doesn't keep bugging me...LOL
> He just came in to ask me to sit with him. Why do they get so needy when they retire???? LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you heaing energy sorlenna - hope the day is bright and sunny for you.
> 
> sam


Thank you! I am still in the sniffle/sneeze stage, so I am really hoping it doesn't get any worse. I think I just hate that run down feeling most of all, but given how crazy the week was, I'm not surprised.

I'm also glad to know the puppies didn't actually eat the yarn...I was envisioning something *really* bad. lol



settleg said:


> Just got this string of laughs from DH's cousin and wanted to share. Hope it is okay to do so here.


I laughed out loud at some of those--scared the cat!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!

Sam, the recipes look wonderful, but we're in the last stages of getting the hatches battened down before this incredible storm hits...& hits hard. 

Luckily, we closed up my parents' home (which I inherited) at the NJ shore 2 weeks ago, so there's nothing more to be done there. Atlantic City & all other barrier islands in NJ are under mandatory evacuation by 2PM Sunday. That home is waterfront bayside, just opposite Long Beach Island, which is the first island north of AC, so I know that the Coastal Evac Route is very busy.

And Sam, you mentioned about not being effected by the storm where you are ? I think you'd better tune in to The Weather Channel for an update. The winds are coming your way, as the storm is HUGE, reaching to the Ohio-Indiana border.

Unfortunately,this week began as a sad one for us. On Monday morning early, we had to put our wonderful gray cat, Pewter to sleep.(see avatar). This was most unexpected as he was never ailing, until Saturday night. I've had pets ever since I was 10 years old & this decision is always difficult & heart-wrenching. Pewter was 15, altho he never thought or acted like he was any older than 2, always full of energy, an extremely happy little fur person. We were so sad, & I cried all day Monday, most of Tuesday. DH + a dear friend of our younger son laid Pewter to rest under a big oak tree in the far back of our property, along side 2 other wonderful cats we've had over the past 37 years. I have been helped by the kind words of friends, but mornings are still the most difficult for me. We still have our other cat,Copper (also in the avatar) whose personality is completely different, even tho they're the same age, but from different litters.He's also very sweet & docile, will be getting all the attention now.

Apologies for the partial posting...I hit the wrong button.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here's a Weight Watchers receipt sound good too.
> 
> Weight Watchers courgette (zucchini) pesto and parmesan pizza
> This is a brilliant pizza and its perfect for anyone whos not too keen on tomatoes as it uses tasty red pesto on a ready made base - an easy family meal


That does sound good. I prefer home made pizza--I can control how much fat goes in. And for me, the more veggies the better.

I'm going back to my sock now, and at some point, we also will need to get to the grocery--will have to see how the veggies are looking this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the fabric softner is a definite try settleg - thanks.

sam



settleg said:


> Here is another recipe for homemade fabric softner.
> 
> ■In a gallon size bucket, combine 1 cup of baking soda with 1 cup of water. (You dont have to mix them together or try to dissolve the baking soda.)
> ■Next, add 6 cups of white vinegar. (Dont be alarmed at the extreme fizzing action, this chemical reaction is normal. Allow the mixture to fizz for 3 to 4 minutes.)
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!
> 
> This week began as a sad one for us. On Monday morning early, we had to put our wonderful gray cat, Pewter to sleep.(see avatar). This was most unexpected as he was never ailing


Stay safe & warm! And I'm very sorry to hear about Pewter. He was lovely and may you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you hold all eight needles at the same time 5mmdpns?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Actually five needles per sock is my preferance!! haha, I just need a couple more fingers for that!!! *smiles*  :thumbup:
But to answer your question, yes, I hold them all at once. One is held in my lap while I hold the other sock with its needles in my hands and I knit on that one! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great - love them - thanks for sharing.

sam



settleg said:


> Just got this string of laughs from DH's cousin and wanted to share. Hope it is okay to do so here.
> 
> One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as
> a Christmas gift...
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have washed it and still used it. lol

sam

[quote=SorlennaI'm also glad to know the puppies didn't actually eat the yarn...I was envisioning something *really* bad. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sun dried tomatoes would go perfect on it.



thewren said:


> sounds good but think i would add some sun dried tomatoes or even fresh tomatoes to it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about pewter - it is always hard when they leave - they take a piece of us with them. healing energy winging your way.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, but we're in the last stages of getting the hatches battened down before this incredible storm hits...& hits hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, but we're in the last stages of getting the hatches battened down before this incredible storm hits...& hits hard.
> 
> ...


Yes, Sandy is supposed to hit southern/southwestern Ontario and all down the St Lawrence River out to Newfoundland & Labrador. Sam, you in Ohio will be hit before Ontario gets it! :|


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a Weight Watchers receipt sound good too.
> ...


Loads of veggies go on our pizzas too.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> 
> Thank You for your Birthday wishes. I am all of 66 today.(no matter which way I switch the numbers around--I'm still 66!HAHA) It is so good to be back on, and I will do my best to keep up. Today will be spent at Lockwood Park. They have for the entire month of October on the weekends, what is called "Locktober Feast. It is fun filled weekends for families with the Children's farm, Pony Rides, games galore, face painting which the children of all ages love, pumpking painting, and carving, crafts, soap carving, bon-fire, hayrides, trail rides, syamore's and hot chocolate. I sell tickets which are inexpensive and some of the things are free. The Rockford Park district, which Lockwood is a part of, was just elected the Number One Park District in the nation among 1500 parks. It is truly a great park district. When I come back on I will sign in thru foxfire so I will be able to send some pictures. I can not send them signed on to google-explorer because it is not compatible. For the "oldtimers on TP" remember what I time I had trying to download pictures. I will write more later as I have to get up and start getting ready to go. It is about 28-30 degrees this morning!! Today it is costume day-I am going as a pirate since I have been having to wear a patch on my eye for the last two months. It is ok now however. The kids always look good in their costumes.
> 
> Love you all and Marianne I will be sending you a PM soon. Happy, safe, fun-filled day full of LOVE to you all.


Carol... I am so happy to see you back with us again :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have missed you my friend! 
Glad that you both enjoyed your trip, wish I could have thought of it in time, may have been able to meet up with you somewhere in Ga. Oh well, next trip okay? Have fun at the Park, sounds like a blast, my kind of a great time for sure!
HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences sent to you for your loss of Pewter. His picture is lovely as is your remaining cat. Is your other cat missing him/her? Lots of love to both of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know i don't and i am sure most of you don't really need a recipe to make homemade soup - however - this website has some low sodium recipes i thought you might like.

http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/entrees/10_low-sodium_soups_and_stews.aspx?utm_campaign=2012-10-27-126281&utm_source=healthy-advantage&utm_medium=email&utm_content=todays-headlines_10_Low-Sodium_Soups_a&FromNL=1&sc_date=20121027T000000

i really like the lifescript site - check it out.

sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I actually have no experience with alpaca for any knitting. I would think that since alpaca is a type of wool, it would hold up as any wool would. It would have to be a blend of alpaca and a synthetic fiber to make it's endurance level a factor, much like sock yarn with wool in it is a blend -- usually with nylon or acrylic fibers. I use no type of wool as I am too allergic to the animal fibers, I can not even touch a ball of yarn that has wool in it. Angora yarn, cashmere is horrid for me too.  Certainly the sock would warm!!!
> ...


Buy a reel of nylon thread and knit it along with the alpaca for heel and toe or try this

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/FEATsum08TT.html


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Right I have caught what a busy lot you have been.
> 
> Marianne you are truly an inspirational person. I have to say my ex never showed physical abuse it was mental. When I finally took the plunge to leave, I left with a suitcase of clothes and my car. The unfortunate thing was I had to leave the kids behind, but they have grown into 3 very good adults, who all say that mum is much nicer now then she was. Both my boys have been or are still at University. My daughter runs her own gymnastics club. After 6 months of being away from the house I went off to China to teach for 12 months. When I came home I met Paul who is an old boy from the boys school round the corner from the girls school I went too. We will have been together for 8 years next month.


Congratulations on the 8 yrs!!!!!! My second marriage lasted almost 20 years, we separated from time to time because of his drinking problems, but remained friends and we both cared so much about the other that we would resolve the problems and begin anew. I was in process of moving him from Texas to SC when Hurricane Ike hit, he died from a heat stroke the morning after it made landfall (he lived just below Galveston). I will never marry again, I'm too set in my ways and really love my life as it is. I have enough friends to keep me occupied and always someone to go and do things with. As they say Life is Good!! 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Buy a reel of nylon thread and knit it along with the alpaca for heel and toe or try this
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/FEATsum08TT.html


How interesting! Thank you! Though I really didn't want to know how many stitches I have to go...lol


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ENGLISHROSE said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is a report on the perfect storm.
> ...


I don't want to hear anything about the previous perfect storm. We are preparing for a flood, which may or may not come in a couple of days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another recipe from the cleveland clinic

Instead of potato chips or pretzels, try munching on roasted chickpeas for a salty snack. Our Roasted Chickpeas recipe makes the ideal go-to snack when youre craving that salty-crunchy combination. Because chickpeas are loaded with both protein and fiber, they will fill you up so youre not rummaging through the cupboards an hour later. Research shows that people eat less food throughout the day when chickpeas are added to their diet. The beans can also help control blood sugar and keep cholesterol levels down, when eaten as part of a healthy diet. 
Roasted Chickpeas 
It is possible to have a satisfyingly crunchy and salty snack without reaching for a bag of chips. Chickpeas and olive oil are staples of the Mediterranean diet; the beans are rich in fiber, and the olive oil delivers heart-healthy monounsaturated fat. (And even your favorite picky eater will love them.)
Ingredients:
2 cans chickpeas
Olive oil
Salt
Paprika
Preparation:
1. Rinse, drain and pat dry two cans of chickpeas.
2. Place them on a rimmed baking sheet, and drizzle them with olive oil.
3. Roast in a 450 degree oven until dark and crunchy, 30 to 40 minutes.
4. Sprinkle with salt and paprika to taste, then roast a few minutes more.
Nutrition Facts Per Serving (1/2 cup): 110 calories, 3.5 g total fat, 0 g saturated fat, 0 g trans fat, 5 g protein, 16 g carbohydrate, 4 g dietary fiber, 3 g sugars, 0 mg
cholesterol, 330 mg sodium


sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> Carol's gifts, many happy returns, and my sympathies for your loss. I know how hard that must be.
> 
> Marianne, thank you for sharing your story, though I know it wasn't easy. I so admire your strength and courage and your ability to remain open-hearted when so many would have shrunk into themselves and become bitter and closed to the love there is in the world. I had some hard times (but nothing like yours) and later a friend told me that perhaps I went through those so that I could offer strength and perspective to others when they had their own troubles. I'm not actually sure how I feel about that, but if it helps anyone, I'm glad of it. It will have been worth something. And I'm sure your story can help someone else to realize that they can survive what seems unthinkable.


{{{{{{{{ Bellstar}}}}}}}}} Big Hugs for you my dear friend!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is another recipe from the cleveland clinic
> 
> Instead of potato chips or pretzels, try munching on roasted chickpeas for a salty snack. Our Roasted Chickpeas recipe makes the ideal go-to snack when youre craving that salty-crunchy combination. Because chickpeas are loaded with both protein and fiber, they will fill you up so youre not rummaging through the cupboards an hour later. Research shows that people eat less food throughout the day when chickpeas are added to their diet. The beans can also help control blood sugar and keep cholesterol levels down, when eaten as part of a healthy diet.
> Roasted Chickpeas
> ...


I am definitely doing this one!! I love chickpeas and the grocery stores stalk the large cans of them! Thanks so much for this!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the roasted chickpeas recipe...just asked DH to get me 2 cans during half time of the GA-FL game. Will make these today!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Just to let you know the essential oil even though it is diluted in the water will still stain fabrics with dots of oil so if you don't want fabrics ruined don't spray it on your furniture or clothes. I have made fabric softener with just a few drops of essential oil and I found out the hard wayI no longer use it in my machine ruined to many topsnow I just use plain white vinegar in my dispenser and it works great. My husband doesn't like his clothes to smell pretty so he is now a happy camper .no perfume smell for him !!
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> ...


Thank you for that information, Stubbynose! That is very good to know!!!! Bellestarr, maybe the best idea would be for you to find the fabric softener, like you said, that is more natural then to make the copycat Febreez.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Sam,Sorlenna,Settleg + all, 

Thank you for your kind words about Pewter. I miss him a great deal, but as one friend reminded me,he's happy & not in any discomfort, already putting cat hair on the furniture in the Mansion of My Father's House.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

After my husband had stents put in due to artery blockage, I brought home many cookbooks from the library specializing in heart healthy recipes. The Cleveland Clinic has an excellent cookbook. I have used many of their recipes.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Sam,Sorlenna,Settleg + all,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about Pewter. I miss him a great deal, but as one friend reminded me,he's happy & not in any discomfort, already putting cat hair on the furniture in the Mansion of My Father's House.


So sorry for the loss of your fur-baby, 2Catsin. We all feel your pain and sorrow!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know i don't and i am sure most of you don't really need a recipe to make homemade soup - however - this website has some low sodium recipes i thought you might like.
> 
> http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/entrees/10_low-sodium_soups_and_stews.aspx?utm_campaign=2012-10-27-126281&utm_source=healthy-advantage&utm_medium=email&utm_content=todays-headlines_10_Low-Sodium_Soups_a&FromNL=1&sc_date=20121027T000000
> 
> ...


Thanks just what I needed. They look good, I will be trying some of them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! I've been working on the star pattern that Sam provided for us and used the yarn I found with a silver thread in it. It is a kitchen cotton and, in my humble opinion, is not the right yarn for this project. It was worth a try. I went down one needle size (size 2) and it still came out to be almost 5 inches across. I then put my thinking cap on and got out some silver crochet cotton, with a silver thread in it, from my stash and improvised the pattern a bit. I used a size 5 steel hook. I like the look of the front and the back of the crocheted version so will NOT be making two and crocheting them together. The crocheted star came out to be slightly smaller than 4 inches. I will have to look for a sport weight yarn and try knitting the star again but right now the crochet star is speaking to me


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch: Those are lovely; you must be a pretty fast knitter and crocheter. I'm so slow knitting and haven't crocheted in probably 50 years. Do mean to take crocheting up again but have my hands full with relearning knitting as it is! LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is another recipe from the cleveland clinic
> 
> Instead of potato chips or pretzels, try munching on roasted chickpeas for a salty snack. Our Roasted Chickpeas recipe makes the ideal go-to snack when youre craving that salty-crunchy combination. Because chickpeas are loaded with both protein and fiber, they will fill you up so youre not rummaging through the cupboards an hour later. Research shows that people eat less food throughout the day when chickpeas are added to their diet. The beans can also help control blood sugar and keep cholesterol levels down, when eaten as part of a healthy diet.
> Roasted Chickpeas
> ...


These were a favorite snack of my late niece, she used to make them for her boys all the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the white one looks swell - i thought they were supposed to be that size - hmmm - better look at the pattern again.

your crocheted one is beautiful - think you would need to starch it for it to hang right.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been working on the star pattern that Sam provided for us and used the yarn I found with a silver thread in it. It is a kitchen cotton and, in my humble opinion, is not the right yarn for this project. It was worth a try. I went down one needle size (size 2) and it still came out to be almost 5 inches across. I then put my thinking cap on and got out some silver crochet cotton, with a silver thread in it, from my stash and improvised the pattern a bit. I used a size 5 steel hook. I like the look of the front and the back of the crocheted version so will NOT be making two and crocheting them together. The crocheted star came out to be slightly smaller than 4 inches. I will have to look for a sport weight yarn and try knitting the star again but right now the crochet star is speaking to me


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> Just got this string of laughs from DH's cousin and wanted to share. Hope it is okay to do so here.
> 
> One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as
> a Christmas gift...
> ...


ROFL... this was too funny, Mom almost fell out of bed laughing so hard! C's ribs are sore from the laughing also. Thank you so much we all needed a huge laugh today :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> ENGLISHROSE said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I don't want to hear about the perfect storm either. I have just heard from my #2 daughter in NC, they are getting the effects of it already. She has promised to call me to let me know they have survived it.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Gottastch, thank you for your kindness.
Also, your stars are wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does anyone recall offhand the url for the star pattern i posted - have no idea where my copy is - or at least where is the post. thank you.

sam

nevermind - i found mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Great opening Sam, be interesting to see what happens! Just to keep us on the Knitting theme- not a Jean Greenhowe [who I think is deceased] but my eyelash WIP scarf/boa.
> ...


Marianne- it is more a matter of the yarn, which I got at our Emporium- Spotlight, an Australian company- Moda Vera flurry a variation on eyelash. there is no need to worry about patterns- it is garter stitch- and I happen to be working 22stitch rows- just seemed to work, for the narrow scarves that seem to be in fashion now. Good luck!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sending prayers up to all those with loved ones in the path of Sandy, of course to those that also live in the path. I moved to GA to get away from hurricanes, lost a house to one in Texas and my late husband also. Friends tried their best to get me to move back to Texas, just no way I could live anywhere near the coast again. 
We are getting a cold front in, Sandy is sucking it down faster than it was supposed to have arrived. Went out this morning and stocked up on cold weather foods, have supplies to make beef stew, potato soup and french onion soup, hope to have some good o'Texas style chili tomorrow, great for watching football games ;-) have a roast in the crockpot for tonight's dinner, I would be lost without my crockpot for sure! 
I need to start a new bear, have been looking at Gypsycream's patterns and trying to decide which to make. Still need to conquer my fear of the gusset in the sock, hit a mental road block I guess, but not giving up. I finished another scarf last night, should finish another one tonight, that means all the girls on my gift list are taken care of. Well, if I have time I hope to try to make some leg warmers for them also. 
I found a new to me site for dishcloth patterns it's called Dishcloth Boutique. The link is http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/knitting2.html
they have several pages of patterns available. 
Thank you to all that posted responses to my earlier post. I don't have any problems talking in a group situation, when I can see faces, was just hard to once again put into a written form. To those that have suffered abuse also, there are many, many forms, verbal and physical, just know there are those of us out here that have lived it and can help if needed. Seek out counseling, every area these days has some type of network to help.
God Speed to all, Hugs, Loves n lots of Prayers :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the white one looks swell - i thought they were supposed to be that size - hmmm - better look at the pattern again.
> 
> your crocheted one is beautiful - think you would need to starch it for it to hang right.
> 
> ...


The silver one is wet with starch and is pinned to dry  The stars are supposed to be 4" across, which is slightly larger than what my crocheted one ended up to be. The kitchen cotton just doesn't have any give to it and is hard on the hards at the start. I will do a fair comparison and make another star out of the right weight yarn (when I get some) and then we will see.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sending prayers up to all those with loved ones in the path of Sandy, of course to those that also live in the path.
> 
> Went out this morning and stocked up on cold weather foods, have supplies to make beef stew, potato soup and french onion soup, hope to have some good o'Texas style chili tomorrow, great for watching football games ;-) have a roast in the crockpot for tonight's dinner, I would be lost without my crockpot for sure!
> 
> ...


I am hoping DD and SIL don't get hit with snow--they are in SW Pennsylvania and the projections show it going right across their area--she does not need that now with recovering from surgery, but then again, if it keeps SIL's work closed and he gets to stay home, it might turn out to be a good thing...I guess we'll see. She says she is having a bit more pain today as the pills don't do anything but put her to sleep (which is not good with the babies!) and she's not taking them. I doubt the storm is affecting us, but our temp went up to 57F and is now dropping quickly again (usually our high hits around 5 p.m. and now it's 52F at 3:15). Weird weather, to be sure, so I hope we all stay safe, warm, and dry!

Marianne, your menu sounds scrumptious! I haven't had beef stew in ages, and I have chili planned for Halloween, as that's our tradition--though if it gets a good cold snap, I may just throw it in the crockpot for Monday to cook while I'm working. I love potato soup, too (and potato bread...oh, that's a dangerous thought). :XD:

What is it about the sock gusset that puts you off? I have looked at several sock patterns and found there are several ways to make heels, so if that's your main block, try a different method. I plan to try all the ones I've found so far to see which one I like best. If I'm going to knit socks now, I'm going to do my research and try things out so I can avoid frustration as best I can. Now that I've decided to give it a whirl, I'm too stubborn to back up! Ha ha.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your dear Pewter. It is very very sad, especially when it is sudden like that. God give you strength at this time.



2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, but we're in the last stages of getting the hatches battened down before this incredible storm hits...& hits hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

GO BUCKS !!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I think it is the star pattern from Valley Yarns. I saved it to my files but can't figure out how to post it for you. I did go to the website and you can download it there for free.
http://www.yarn.com/product/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

KBW-1953,

Thank you for your kindness. Yes, it's a heartbreaking experience, but being responsible pet parents as any can tell you, it goes with the territory of having them as wonderful members of the family.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I like them both. They are both unique and will look lovely at Christmas.



gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been working on the star pattern that Sam provided for us and used the yarn I found with a silver thread in it. It is a kitchen cotton and, in my humble opinion, is not the right yarn for this project. It was worth a try. I went down one needle size (size 2) and it still came out to be almost 5 inches across. I then put my thinking cap on and got out some silver crochet cotton, with a silver thread in it, from my stash and improvised the pattern a bit. I used a size 5 steel hook. I like the look of the front and the back of the crocheted version so will NOT be making two and crocheting them together. The crocheted star came out to be slightly smaller than 4 inches. I will have to look for a sport weight yarn and try knitting the star again but right now the crochet star is speaking to me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the new dishrag site marianne - i'm addicted enough to always have at least one on the needles at all times.

as a man - reading your story and those of some others - i am lost for words - how a man could do this is beyond me. while i think most abusers are men - i have found through personal experience that women can be abusers also.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sending prayers up to all those with loved ones in the path of Sandy, of course to those that also live in the path. I moved to GA to get away from hurricanes, lost a house to one in Texas and my late husband also. Friends tried their best to get me to move back to Texas, just no way I could live anywhere near the coast again.
> We are getting a cold front in, Sandy is sucking it down faster than it was supposed to have arrived. Went out this morning and stocked up on cold weather foods, have supplies to make beef stew, potato soup and french onion soup, hope to have some good o'Texas style chili tomorrow, great for watching football games ;-) have a roast in the crockpot for tonight's dinner, I would be lost without my crockpot for sure!
> I need to start a new bear, have been looking at Gypsycream's patterns and trying to decide which to make. Still need to conquer my fear of the gusset in the sock, hit a mental road block I guess, but not giving up. I finished another scarf last night, should finish another one tonight, that means all the girls on my gift list are taken care of. Well, if I have time I hope to try to make some leg warmers for them also.
> I found a new to me site for dishcloth patterns it's called Dishcloth Boutique. The link is http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/knitting2.html
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what knitting then with a wool yarn would do.

sam



gottastch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think the white one looks swell - i thought they were supposed to be that size - hmmm - better look at the pattern again.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, I posted it on page 5 of this forum for Stubbynose. You will find it there.



thewren said:


> does anyone recall offhand the url for the star pattern i posted - have no idea where my copy is - or at least where is the post. thank you.
> 
> sam
> 
> nevermind - i found mine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> as a man - reading your story and those of some others - i am lost for words - how a man could do this is beyond me. while i think most abusers are men - i have found through personal experience that women can be abusers also.
> 
> sam


That is true, Sam. I have known at least one man who was abused by a woman. The effects are really the same, but he got out too, at least. She actually went to jail for a time after the last time she attacked him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder what knitting then with a wool yarn would do.
> 
> sam


You've given me an idea, Sam! That Patons Lace I have in the "fiery" colors, done with a small needle, might be great! Of course, I have to finish my socks first, lol. And DD has asked for some slippers for GS--in purple, as he likes it (must run in the family, liking purple), so I think I am going to try the baby UGGs for him and will have to get some puffy paint for making the soles non-slip. I downloaded the pattern yesterday from somewhere.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, I agree what you are saying. It is not only women and children that are abused. Burke, my new man in my life, encouraged me to get counselling because he too was a victim of abuse and recognized what was going on in my life. 
I believe there is not as much support for men as there are for women. There will be counselling but there is so much more available for women. 
When I left my situation, it was a series of YouTube videos that I watched over and over as I was packing to leave. There are several series in YouTube but the one that I watched over and over again was the cartoon version for men. They say in the series that it also applies to women but it was specially made for men as they needed something that they could relate to. It was so very good. I had already gone for counselling and was already packing to leave, but my abuser, when he left that weekend, was on his good cycle. That is the hardest time to decide to leave as you think maybe they are not so bad. I had almost wished he had left in one of his rages. But watching that series again and again made me realize that nothing was ever going to change. When I was finally all packed up to leave with my little fur babies, I cried and cried all the way down the highway. Since then, Burke and I have started to date. He knows what abuse is and understands how I feel as I understand him as well. We are good for each other and we are taking this very slow. Neither of us want to be hurt again. We both are still healing but we are getting there. We are learning to trust which is a good thing. It will just take its time.



thewren said:


> as a man - reading your story and those of some others - i am lost for words - how a man could do this is beyond me. while i think most abusers are men - i have found through personal experience that women can be abusers also.
> 
> sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, you are sooooooo correct in your statement, I have talked with several men who were abused by their partners. And I have met many women that I would have run quick if I had been a male for sure ;-) I know that not all men are this way, I know many women that have become male "haters" after their abusive situations. My hear goes out to them for they are missing out on wonderful friendships in their lives. Though Art (my late husband) was the last 7 yrs of our marriage a practicing alcoholic, he was never abusive. He was just a slob, he lived his days waiting for a chance to drink and ignored his son. Bless his heart he would have given his life for our DS, but he just couldn't leave the drink alone in order to show it. 
Anyway.. glad you like the new site. When I have time again I hope to try some of the diamond pointed ones. Hope to make a few to use on the table during the holidays. The Christmas themed cloths I made last year ended up somehow in my DIL's bags that she took home ;-) This year I am prepared, will simply make 2 of each so hopefully she will leave me a few. 
Time to take the roast out and bring Mom in for dinner. It's great that she joins us at the table most nights now, has even started having her breakfast at the table! Of course we use her wheelchair but at least she can sit long enough to enjoy meals with us again. 
Loves, Hugs and many Prayers


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Also, my counsellor who was a retired Anglican Pastor, explained to me that my abuser was a Narcissistic Abuser. He explained that that was one of the hardest types to leave. he said they are extremely smart and what they do is a type of brainwashing. Most women usually lose themselves. He said I was extremely strong and he thought I would be able to make it out of this relationship and in the end I was able to. but I sure see why so many women do not get out. It took everything I had to do it. I was totally drained.



KBW-1953 said:


> Sam, I agree what you are saying. It is not only women and children that are abused. Burke, my new man in my life, encouraged me to get counselling because he too was a victim of abuse and recognized what was going on in my life.
> I believe there is not as much support for men as there are for women. There will be counselling but there is so much more available for women.
> When I left my situation, it was a series of YouTube videos that I watched over and over as I was packing to leave. There are several series in YouTube but the one that I watched over and over again was the cartoon version for men. They say in the series that it also applies to women but it was specially made for men as they needed something that they could relate to. It was so very good. I had already gone for counselling and was already packing to leave, but my abuser, when he left that weekend, was on his good cycle. That is the hardest time to decide to leave as you think maybe they are not so bad. I had almost wished he had left in one of his rages. But watching that series again and again made me realize that nothing was ever going to change. When I was finally all packed up to leave with my little fur babies, I cried and cried all the way down the highway. Since then, Burke and I have started to date. He knows what abuse is and understands how I feel as I understand him as well. We are good for each other and we are taking this very slow. Neither of us want to be hurt again. We both are still healing but we are getting there. We are learning to trust which is a good thing. It will just take its time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

OH MY GOSH Did you go into all the free patterns in this site? Click on the free patterns and then different companies come up and there are some really cute patterns in there. I am going back and looking some more. Really worth taking some time to go through them.



settleg said:


> Sam I think it is the star pattern from Valley Yarns. I saved it to my files but can't figure out how to post it for you. I did go to the website and you can download it there for free.
> http://www.yarn.com/product/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


Thank you so much for clearing that up. It does make it confusing at first.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> OH MY GOSH Did you go into all the free patterns in this site? Click on the free patterns and then different companies come up and there are some really cute patterns in there. I am going back and looking some more. Really worth taking some time to go through them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to stay out of pattern sites! And puzzle sites! Gee, I'm never going to finish this sock. What I am going to do is go fix supper--tonight will be bacon wrapped chicken (turkey bacon, chicken thighs, wrap the chicken with the bacon and bake, easy peasy!), brown rice, and veggies.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been working on the star pattern that Sam provided for us and used the yarn I found with a silver thread in it. It is a kitchen cotton and, in my humble opinion, is not the right yarn for this project. It was worth a try. I went down one needle size (size 2) and it still came out to be almost 5 inches across. I then put my thinking cap on and got out some silver crochet cotton, with a silver thread in it, from my stash and improvised the pattern a bit. I used a size 5 steel hook. I like the look of the front and the back of the crocheted version so will NOT be making two and crocheting them together. The crocheted star came out to be slightly smaller than 4 inches. I will have to look for a sport weight yarn and try knitting the star again but right now the crochet star is speaking to me


I think both are quite lovely.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does anyone recall offhand the url for the star pattern i posted - have no idea where my copy is - or at least where is the post. thank you.
> 
> sam
> 
> nevermind - i found mine.


OK, but I don't have the url for the pattern. Sam, would you please post again?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > OH MY GOSH Did you go into all the free patterns in this site? Click on the free patterns and then different companies come up and there are some really cute patterns in there. I am going back and looking some more. Really worth taking some time to go through them.
> ...


Sorlena, you focus on the socks and then look at all the free time you have to go scrolling around the 'net!!!! haha, you are bitten by the sock bug!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone recall offhand the url for the star pattern i posted - have no idea where my copy is - or at least where is the post. thank you.
> ...


http://www.yarn.com/products/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=nationa...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I need to stay out of pattern sites! And puzzle sites! Gee, I'm never going to finish this sock. What I am going to do is go fix supper--tonight will be bacon wrapped chicken (turkey bacon, chicken thighs, wrap the chicken with the bacon and bake, easy peasy!), brown rice, and veggies.


Sorlena, you focus on the socks and then look at all the free time you have to go scrolling around the 'net!!!! haha, you are bitten by the sock bug!!! [/quote]

Or, as some who know me would say, "too ornery to give up." Ha ha!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

As Sam just said: "Never mind, I found mine." Well, I did not, but some very kind kper posted the url and I clicked on it and found the pattern. Thank you so much. What would we do without our buddies on the TP?????


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, 5mmdpns. I was so quick to respond that I didn't recall who had given the url. "Haste makes waste". Thanks again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for welcome Sam. My DH has been dx with aortic aneurysm. Passed all pro-op checks and scheduled for surg at UCLA Monday of Thanksgiving week. Looking good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you, 5mmdpns. I was so quick to respond that I didn't recall who had given the url. "Haste makes waste". Thanks again.


Seems to me, I was in a hurry a time or two as well!! haha, knitters have so much to do and so little time!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Oh forgive me I forgot to say Good Morning,Afternoon or Evening to All the wonderful TP friends. Thank You all for wishing me better health. I'm feeling much better and will try to be on more often if hubby doesn't keep bugging me...LOL
> ...


Thank you 5 mmdpns for the info on the sock patterns and the compliment, I'm not sure about that, I just think he likes bugging me....LOL. I'll have to post some of my knitting projects and crochet that I've been working on when I have a free minute when I don't have someone glued to my butt...LOL. Hope to chat later. Take dear friends.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


You know the saying, "better glued to my butt than someone else's butt". He does adore you, you just go and ask him and he will tell you!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Well, only woke up once last night and went right back to sleep so did pretty good last night other than I think I slept on my arm all night and it hurts this morning.
> So good morning to one and all and hope it is a good Saturday or Sunday, whereever you live.


Kathleen are you aware that you can send pms if you click on someones avatar if you wish to have a private conversation. I am not criticising anything you have included it just seemed by you salutation that you wished only to include marianne. So for your info only should you wish to in the future.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You constantly amaze me with your vast knowledge and now your dexterity! XO

=5mmdpns]


thewren said:


> do you hold all eight needles at the same time 5mmdpns?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Actually five needles per sock is my preferance!! haha, I just need a couple more fingers for that!!! *smiles*  :thumbup:
But to answer your question, yes, I hold them all at once. One is held in my lap while I hold the other sock with its needles in my hands and I knit on that one! :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a hint from experience. I bought some alpaca/wool/nylon sock yarn and gave it to a friend. She ended up knitting me a beautiful pair of socks, I wore them once, hand washed in cool water with the rest of my socks and just the movement of me washing and squeezing caused them to felt. I can still wear them and they are wonderfully warm but are pretty short now. I love alpaca too but now I am super careful when I wash it.



Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > haha, Sorlena, you are a socker (one who knits a sock or two)! I do see where the first sock is very much too small for you!! Frog it back to where you begin the heel and knit it longer. If the sock diameter is too big for you, then you have a slipper sock and you wear a sock inside it!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes am quite aware of pm's. Thank you



margewhaples said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, only woke up once last night and went right back to sleep so did pretty good last night other than I think I slept on my arm all night and it hurts this morning.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder what knitting then with a wool yarn would do.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I don't think it matters so much what kind of yarn as much as the weight. The pattern called for sport-weight yarn, which is thinner than the worsted weight kitchen cotton. I just don't have any on-hand right now...can't believe that with all the yarn I have around here - ha! I just really want to try stitching one up so unfortunately used that wrong weight of yarn. It was fun to try to see if I could do it and I assure you all, the pattern is not hard...just take it one step at a time


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Even though I have already been to see baby Jessamine (this past Thursday), I left the card on the counter at home...took the gift, left the card - duh! So goes my life. I figured that just gave me more time to finish another wash cloth for the baby. This one has the the State of Minnesota on it with a bump (that doesn't show well in this photo) of approximately where she lives...bath time can be educational, right?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - talk about being lazy - i just recently got out of bed and it is 2:30 in the afternoon. i should be good to go don't you think. the sky is blue - the sun is shinning itself crazy and it is 62 degrees which makes for a beautiful fall day.
> 
> dispite our efforts admin has placed us in gcc again - and that i think is where we will stay - people will find us and we will continue to be as we were. i feel this is the best way to go for all of us. if any of the fears of some of you are realized then we can go to admin with them and maybe our position will change. so let us continue and be happy in the conpany of beloved friends that we are. who needs their tea freshened?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love it gottastch.



gottastch said:


> Even though I have already been to see baby Jessamine (this past Thursday), I left the card on the counter at home...took the gift, left the card - duh! So goes my life. I figured that just gave me more time to finish another wash cloth for the baby. This one has the the State of Minnesota on it with a bump (that doesn't show well in this photo) of approximately where she lives...bath time can be educational, right?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for welcome Sam. My DH has been dx with aortic aneurysm. Passed all pro-op checks and scheduled for surg at UCLA Monday of Thanksgiving week. Looking good.


My husband had surgery for this about a year ago and has just had a CT scan to make sure all was still well.... and it is.. including some shrinkage of the original aneurysm. Glad your husband will soon be relieved of all the worry ofthe condition. Mine was afraid to move!!!! (His whole family, including younger brother have passed and have bad heart histories so he was really nervous when it was discovered as he was being prepped for prostate cancer treatment... Now both situations are under control.)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So glad to hear that Dreamweaver. It is a relief. Now we just have to get you through your health issues and all will be well again. 



Dreamweaver said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for welcome Sam. My DH has been dx with aortic aneurysm. Passed all pro-op checks and scheduled for surg at UCLA Monday of Thanksgiving week. Looking good.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We really enjoyed it, also added walnuts and craisins to it with some cinnamon of course/



settleg said:


> Pup Lover the idea of adding the pumpkin sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My sympathies to you and your DH for Pewter.



2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, but we're in the last stages of getting the hatches battened down before this incredible storm hits...& hits hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TwoCatz..... So sorry for your loss. We had to do the same with our 19 year old, Motley, this year and I am still looking for her when I walk through the room with the rug that made her invisible... She gave me so much comfort and I miss her so, but it was a quick illness and she was no longer able to enjoy life so it was the right thing to do... and you did the right thing as well,... It is amazing just how tightly they hold our hearts.. Mine was always on my lap and so DH refrred to all I knit as "Kittyspit Fashions"..... What I wouldn't give to have her on my lap right now.... Glad you have Copper to help and comfort you.......


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes Sam, unfortunately you are correct. Being an abuser does not limit itself to the male species. We have a dear friend whose female spouse is very abusive to him, verbally, and sometime physically. He stays the same reason most women do, the children.



thewren said:


> thank you for the new dishrag site marianne - i'm addicted enough to always have at least one on the needles at all times.
> 
> as a man - reading your story and those of some others - i am lost for words - how a man could do this is beyond me. while i think most abusers are men - i have found through personal experience that women can be abusers also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne.... and all who have been through the horrible experience of abuse.... you are all stars in my heaven because you were able to use your strongest resource to escape..... your minds. The usual feelings of complete worthlessness that so often occur in these situations is the worst thing, IMHO.... The ability and will to leave are so often obliterated and people are rendered incapable of action..... You all overcame..... and now are able to show others that it is possible.... I don't know that I would have the strength and your positive attitudes and outlooks on life now are truly a blessing..... 

Sam, abuse in not reserved for women..... men, children, helpless pets...... all life can be abused but men are usually less likely to share the experiences.... You know us women just talk and talk and talk.... It is a cartharsis for us....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> You constantly amaze me with your vast knowledge and now your dexterity! XO
> 
> =5mmdpns]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

haha, I just have not learned how to also hold the mini schnauzer and my knitting and drink my coffee while posting at the Tea Party!!! (haha, guess I am sort of handicapped after all, I only have two arms and one lap!) :lol:

BTW, I mean no negativeness against anyone who truly is handicapped as I am too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> So glad to hear that Dreamweaver. It is a relief. Now we just have to get you through your health issues and all will be well again.


Thanks for the good thought...... DH still has a few issues to deal with as well, but this getting old is not always easy...... and we are not very gracious about it!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Carol's Gifts..... Happy Birthday and so glad to see you back from your trip and doing so well.... It takes real effort to put aside your loss and heartache and continue to participate in life and the kids certainly help us with that.... We have Pwens Farm (of sausage fame) a quarter mile or so down the road and they always have a huge pumpkin patch, animals, pet day, cider, hayrides and other fall festivities up until Halloween and we also have a nice art fair going on a couple miles the other direction.... If it will just warm up a smidge, I may walk around both of them tomorrow. Enjoy your day at the park.....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have had a busy day! Had to frog the whole shark tooth scarf I had started. Had about 4 1/2 inches done on it, messed up, frogged 3 rows left it for a few days. Picked it up last night figured out where I was and knitted 3 rows before I realized that I started wrong. It was too frustrating to try and get stitches back on needle and figure out where I had been so I just frogged it all! Have housework done, made pumpkin gingersnaps and oatmeal, peanut butter choc chip cookies and a pan of baked oatmeal, with pumpkin, walnuts and craisins. Has helped keep the house warm all day! Going to put some rye bread in the machine before bed and am making beef stew tomorrow. Need to go brush dogs and try and get some knitting in before I fall asleep. Enjoy the rest of the weekend my friends. Prayers and Hugs to all! (I did go to Knit Picks and order the needles I have been wanting and some yarn and a book  ! Then called my mom as she has just started needle felting and she looked at the roving and ordered !)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have had a busy day! Had to frog the whole shark tooth scarf I had started. Had about 4 1/2 inches done on it, messed up, frogged 3 rows left it for a few days. Picked it up last night figured out where I was and knitted 3 rows before I realized that I started wrong. It was too frustrating to try and get stitches back on needle and figure out where I had been so I just frogged it all! Have housework done, made pumpkin gingersnaps and oatmeal, peanut butter choc chip cookies and a pan of baked oatmeal, with pumpkin, walnuts and craisins. Has helped keep the house warm all day! Going to put some rye bread in the machine before bed and am making beef stew tomorrow. Need to go brush dogs and try and get some knitting in before I fall asleep. Enjoy the rest of the weekend my friends. Prayers and Hugs to all! (I did go to Knit Picks and order the needles I have been wanting and some yarn and a book  ! Then called my mom as she has just started needle felting and she looked at the roving and ordered !)


When you frogged, did you play the frog song?





See what you think! it is the go to song and dance when frogging!! :lol:
You can even sing the words with it!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is such a neat idea. Love it!



gottastch said:


> Even though I have already been to see baby Jessamine (this past Thursday), I left the card on the counter at home...took the gift, left the card - duh! So goes my life. I figured that just gave me more time to finish another wash cloth for the baby. This one has the the State of Minnesota on it with a bump (that doesn't show well in this photo) of approximately where she lives...bath time can be educational, right?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thaks to all who have sent me good thoughts and messages..... I really do appreciate it.... I also appreciate that you are rather quiet tonight so that I could catch up on the last 20 pages of last week and the first 20 of this week...... 

Just an update..... The pulmonologist and I have talked and he is going to meet with some others at the hospital on Monday to figure out the best way to perform a biopsy..... I will hear from him on Monday... I asked that my oncologist review the scan but he has not called. Apparently not going to get involved until all the tests are comlete... which is correct.... but I did want his input on changing hospitals, reputation of this Dr. etc. I may call again midweek.... Then again, he is probably afraid to talk to me, since I have argued with him for 2 1/2 years about not doing the PET test on a rotating basis and because the last two CT scans showed this same tissue issue and have been brushed off as "Post surgical changes"... He has to know I'm pretty fed up with the failure of the medical people that were supposed to be helping me the past 10 months..... I am hoping we can get the biopsy by the end of the week or very early the next so that I can make some diffinitive plans..... The holidays are approaching way too fast, and there are some other routine medical things and dental work I need that cannot be done during treatment, so when to do them.... Decisions, decisions...... Think I'll just go bury my head in the sand and knit.

Speaking of which, I finished the Ashton shawl today on the way to the volleyball tournament at the crack of dawn.... where we watched Livey and team become the city champions. Rachel ran in 5K this AM, then volunteered at the "Taste of Plano" and then took a quick nap before having 4 fellow students over at 6 PM to watch a movie for a class project and then prepare the project. Mark spent the day doing political voice commericals..... He is swamped with work right here before the election... I can't wait for it all to be over, but love that he is making so much money this month..... Dre'a had to take Livey to a workshop for volleyball this afternoon, as she will be trying out and hoping for an invitation to join a club team next week-end. Their schedules just wear me out....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have done 4 different colors of glow-in-the-dark skull hats and now have to figure out how to make the pattern fit a toddler and get one done for Monday..... I also need to block the Wingspan, Ashton and 2 scarves and a vest. Maybe tomorrow... and then I can post some pictures.

Here is one of the hats..


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how very funny. Love it and will play it the next time I need to frog something. Thank you for sharing it.



5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Have had a busy day! Had to frog the whole shark tooth scarf I had started. Had about 4 1/2 inches done on it, messed up, frogged 3 rows left it for a few days. Picked it up last night figured out where I was and knitted 3 rows before I realized that I started wrong. It was too frustrating to try and get stitches back on needle and figure out where I had been so I just frogged it all! Have housework done, made pumpkin gingersnaps and oatmeal, peanut butter choc chip cookies and a pan of baked oatmeal, with pumpkin, walnuts and craisins. Has helped keep the house warm all day! Going to put some rye bread in the machine before bed and am making beef stew tomorrow. Need to go brush dogs and try and get some knitting in before I fall asleep. Enjoy the rest of the weekend my friends. Prayers and Hugs to all! (I did go to Knit Picks and order the needles I have been wanting and some yarn and a book  ! Then called my mom as she has just started needle felting and she looked at the roving and ordered !)
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh how very funny. Love it and will play it the next time I need to frog something. Thank you for sharing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver: So glad that stressful things seem to be dropping from your stress geiger counter. What is roving yar for and how is it different? Marlark Marge

P.s. I forgot to post. Went to mall today. But didn't buy anything. Went to Acapulco Inn and had steak fajitas, guac. and mango mojito. Loved the mojito. I had such a lovely day waking up with no pain to speak of. Slept in to 3:30. Did a puzzle before leaving. A rare good day all day. Thanks D for the encouraging words. See you all tomorrow.  Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true Dreamweaver...getting old is not for sissies!


Dreamweaver said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > So glad to hear that Dreamweaver. It is a relief. Now we just have to get you through your health issues and all will be well again.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver if you are thinking of changing doctors how close are you to the Anderson clinic in Texas? I have heard really wonderful reports about them. Just a thought.


Dreamweaver said:


> Thaks to all who have sent me good thoughts and messages..... I really do appreciate it.... I also appreciate that you are rather quiet tonight so that I could catch up on the last 20 pages of last week and the first 20 of this week......
> 
> Just an update..... The pulmonologist and I have talked and he is going to meet with some others at the hospital on Monday to figure out the best way to perform a biopsy..... I will hear from him on Monday... I asked that my oncologist review the scan but he has not called. Apparently not going to get involved until all the tests are comlete... which is correct.... but I did want his input on changing hospitals, reputation of this Dr. etc. I may call again midweek.... Then again, he is probably afraid to talk to me, since I have argued with him for 2 1/2 years about not doing the PET test on a rotating basis and because the last two CT scans showed this same tissue issue and have been brushed off as "Post surgical changes"... He has to know I'm pretty fed up with the failure of the medical people that were supposed to be helping me the past 10 months..... I am hoping we can get the biopsy by the end of the week or very early the next so that I can make some diffinitive plans..... The holidays are approaching way too fast, and there are some other routine medical things and dental work I need that cannot be done during treatment, so when to do them.... Decisions, decisions...... Think I'll just go bury my head in the sand and knit.
> 
> Speaking of which, I finished the Ashton shawl today on the way to the volleyball tournament at the crack of dawn.... where we watched Livey and team become the city champions. Rachel ran in 5K this AM, then volunteered at the "Taste of Plano" and then took a quick nap before having 4 fellow students over at 6 PM to watch a movie for a class project and then prepare the project. Mark spent the day doing political voice commericals..... He is swamped with work right here before the election... I can't wait for it all to be over, but love that he is making so much money this month..... Dre'a had to take Livey to a workshop for volleyball this afternoon, as she will be trying out and hoping for an invitation to join a club team next week-end. Their schedules just wear me out....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DPN..... Now you've done it.... That tune is going to be running through my head all night..... I have a friend who refers to herself as a Happy Tree Frog when trying to deal with bad situations.. This link is going to her tonight...... No sense in me being the only one up all night....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is another recipe from the cleveland clinic
> 
> Instead of potato chips or pretzels, try munching on roasted chickpeas for a salty snack. Our Roasted Chickpeas recipe makes the ideal go-to snack when youre craving that salty-crunchy combination. Because chickpeas are loaded with both protein and fiber, they will fill you up so youre not rummaging through the cupboards an hour later. Research shows that people eat less food throughout the day when chickpeas are added to their diet. The beans can also help control blood sugar and keep cholesterol levels down, when eaten as part of a healthy diet.
> Roasted Chickpeas
> ...


Hummus on rice crackers is a frequent snack.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just learnt about Hummus this year and it is a great snack. I am learning lots of nice things to eat now. 

Hummus on rice crackers is a frequent snack.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just learnt about Hummus this year and it is a great snack. I am learning lots of nice things to eat now. 

Hummus on rice crackers is a frequent snack.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Great touque as we call them in Canada. And glow in the dark will be amazing. How fun is that?



Dreamweaver said:


> I have done 4 different colors of glow-in-the-dark skull hats and now have to figure out how to make the pattern fit a toddler and get one done for Monday..... I also need to block the Wingspan, Ashton and 2 scarves and a vest. Maybe tomorrow... and then I can post some pictures.
> 
> Here is one of the hats..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marge.... so glad you had a good day and the Mojito sounds wonderful.. I love Mango flavor and must try one. I do havea blueberry hard lemonade in the fridge.... That may be what I need tonight. Love fajitas as well and have some leftover meat that may just be lunch tomorrow......

Roving yarn would be processed, brushed fleece that is not spun or twisted in any way.... or very minimally...... It is not plied either and is frequently seen in a bulky size but can be any size...... Spinners by very large roving to spin yarn from...... 

BTW - I appreciated your concern about my getting the scan news early.... and you are right that Dr.s often phrase things in a very neutral and calming way.... I get the report early and very much on purpose because I want to have a chance to really review it and have my questions in mind when I do meet with the Dr. I developed this habit while going through chemo becuase my Dr. was always so positive about the reports and then I would get home and read it and see things that I thought were questionable and would not be meeting with him for another 3 months... I also did not want to spend all week-end or longer wondering and also want to know who I might want to be with me or not when I go to the Dr. Usually, I prefer to go alone or have my medically savy daughter with me...... since she went through triple negative breast cancer at the same time I was ill... She truly understands and is a super mdeical advocate. (she was also premed and is an excellent researcher.) I only wish my stress level were down... this having to wait to figure out biopsy is driving me crazy..... I want to get on with it!!!!

Another note,,,,, I so appreciate your religious beliefs and know that you have a great deal of medical knowledge but I am not totally understanding why you would not do chemo or radiation treatments because of the blood issue. I never recieved blood or platelets while recieving chemo and DH did not while going through radiation. Yes, it could be suggested for various reasons, but it is never forced and frequently not needed...... Not being critical... just not understanding the connection.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam just wanted you to know I did make the roasted chickpeas and boy were they a hit! We tasted them while waiting for dinner and one of the GD commented they would be good on a salad so....those of us who had salad with our dinner sprinkled them on top. Oh, instead of salt, I use the product called no-salt to reduce the amount of sodium. Also think I may try making them next time and instead of or along with the paprika use perhap one of the Mrs. Dash seasonings; think I have some chipolte type of Mrs Dash in the cupboard. Anyway, the roasted chickpeas are now a big hit in this house. Thanks again for sharing this recipe.

DD home from college for the weekend has gone downtown for a halloween celebration with friends. The community has a costume parade and many of the college kids and young adults dress up. It is quite fun to watch. She dressed as Lara Croft Tomb Raider. She really looked cute. A few of her high school friends, all now in college, met up with her to go together as a group. One of them will be staying the night here. I'll try to get a picture of them if I'm still up when they get in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dreamweaver if you are thinking of changing doctors how close are you to the Anderson clinic in Texas? I have heard really wonderful reports about them. Just a thought


M D Anderson is in Houston which is a little over 200 miles from the Dallas area where I am.... maybe 3 hours. There is also a Cancer Center of America in Tulsa, OK which would be 4 hour drive.... The cancer center where I go for chemo is wonderful and pretty new, and there is a new hospital being built there but not done yet. I am 4 miles from it and 4 miles from the original hospital and was not thrilled with my experience there. The next town over has a wonderful hospital and there are well over 20 within a half hour of me....(including Southwestern and many baylor facilities) but each hospital has a certain pool of Dr.s and so I don't know if my old surgeon could operate at the hospital I would prefer. However, he can operate at the larger sister hospital that is just a farther drive for the family.... There is that old saying that 'familiarity breeds contempt" and I sometimes think that fresh eyes are a good idea. There is something to be said for established relationships and past history but it can also lead to preconcieved ideas and I don't like that..... I'm just tire kicking right now....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DPN..... Now you've done it.... That tune is going to be running through my head all night..... I have a friend who refers to herself as a Happy Tree Frog when trying to deal with bad situations.. This link is going to her tonight...... No sense in me being the only one up all night....


 *chuckles* Share and share alike is my motto (when the good stuff is going around anyways)!  :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Must try the toasted chickpeas...... We have Lebanese neighbors and are kept stocked with great hummus most of the year.... but we can't stop at just a little so can't indulge too often.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can relate. I switched to a different onocologist and drive 1 and 1/2 hours now to my appointments verses a mere 15 minutes but I have so much more confidence in the new doctor it is well worth the drive for me. Hey, I'll kick a few tires for you too! You are in my prayers.


Dreamweaver said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver if you are thinking of changing doctors how close are you to the Anderson clinic in Texas? I have heard really wonderful reports about them. Just a thought
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know the WW points, but this dessert is very low in calories (under 100) and so easy and satisfying .. A cute container full would make a nice little gift.... or a baggy full and in a cute cup.

3-2-1 cake

Mix one Angel Food Cake Mix with ANY other cake mix (chocolate, lemon, German, anything at all) dry....

When you want a little sweet, put *3* tablesppons of dry mix in a coffee cup, add *2* tablespoons of water and microwave for *1* minute. DONE

I sometimes add a little lite whipped cream or a little yogurt on top... maybe a few blueberries on top of the lemon..... whatever,,,, just be careful about toploading too many calories....

The nice thing is that it is warm and satisfying and can be served at the drop of the hat.... but you don't have that whole cake or pan of brownies that you have to keep evening up.... and pretty soon you've eaten the whole thing!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Would love to see pictures of the costumed young folks. DD#2 is oer 40 and her crowd still do Halloween up big time and DD#1 lives in a neighborhood that takes decorating to a new level.... In fact, Jess called yesterday to see if i had orange knee highs. She is dressing as Velma from Scoobie Doo and can't find this essential thing. Now, I have orange pantyhose and crew sox but no knee-highs. Don't know why the girls (and now the grands) think I will have all these odd things.... I remember when Dre'a was acting and was doing "42nd Street". She wanted to know what I wore in the 40's so she could borrow it. My answer.... DIAPERS.... (I was born in 43 - but the girls just knew all parents were old and had been around since dirt......)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This sounds interesting and maybe what I need here since I am on my own. If I make a whole cake, I know I will end up eating almost all of it myself. This would work much better. Thank you.



Dreamweaver said:


> I don't know the WW points, but this dessert is very low in calories (under 100) and so easy and satisfying .. A cute container full would make a nice little gift.... or a baggy full and in a cute cup.
> 
> 3-2-1 cake
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

News is on and I want to see how the storm is going since DD and many of out TP friends are on the road or in harms way...... Off to knit... see you all tomorrow.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh what a hoot. I love that. And the referrence to scooby doo has meaning to me also. If anyone wants to know about that, just PM me and I will tell you.



Dreamweaver said:


> Would love to see pictures of the costumed young folks. DD#2 is oer 40 and her crowd still do Halloween up big time and DD#1 lives in a neighborhood that takes decorating to a new level.... In fact, Jess called yesterday to see if i had orange knee highs. She is dressing as Velma from Scoobie Doo and can't find this essential thing. Now, I have orange pantyhose and crew sox but no knee-highs. Don't know why the girls (and now the grands) think I will have all these odd things.... I remember when Dre'a was acting and was doing "42nd Street". She wanted to know what I wore in the 40's so she could borrow it. My answer.... DIAPERS.... (I was born in 43 - but the girls just knew all parents were old and had been around since dirt......)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! When I was a single parent we would have halloween parties and I would dress as a fortune teller. Also as a teacher I would go to school disguised. One time I dressed as a man, beard included, and signed in as a substitute teacher. I taught all day like that and had my students convinced I was my own cousin. It was hysterical. The next day students kept asking if my cousin would ever be helping me out again. Since my husband and I have been married (almost 20 years) we have never had a trick or treater come to our house. Our house sits back off the road which is pretty busy and on 3 acres; no neighborhood really so we miss out on it. I was quite disappointed the first few halloweens with no one knocking on the door.


Dreamweaver said:


> Would love to see pictures of the costumed young folks. DD#2 is oer 40 and her crowd still do Halloween up big time and DD#1 lives in a neighborhood that takes decorating to a new level.... In fact, Jess called yesterday to see if i had orange knee highs. She is dressing as Velma from Scoobie Doo and can't find this essential thing. Now, I have orange pantyhose and crew sox but no knee-highs. Don't know why the girls (and now the grands) think I will have all these odd things.... I remember when Dre'a was acting and was doing "42nd Street". She wanted to know what I wore in the 40's so she could borrow it. My answer.... DIAPERS.... (I was born in 43 - but the girls just knew all parents were old and had been around since dirt......)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to make all my kids costumes and I also made several adult costumes for my husband and myself. But since coming to Ontario and living way out in the bush country, I have not had children at the door either. Now I am in a small city and in a neighbourhood with several children. I will get some candy to dish out and have got a pumpkin to carve. Burke may come over too if he is feeling better. I have two headbands, that we can wear, An angel's halo and a devil's horns. We can wear those I think. If at some point we ever get invited to a costume party, I will make us both costumes again. Kind of nice to do all these things I couldn't for so long. 



settleg said:


> Love it! When I was a single parent we would have halloween parties and I would dress as a fortune teller. Also as a teacher I would go to school disguised. One time I dressed as a man, beard included, and signed in as a substitute teacher. I taught all day like that and had my students convinced I was my own cousin. It was hysterical. The next day students kept asking if my cousin would ever be helping me out again. Since my husband and I have been married (almost 20 years) we have never had a trick or treater come to our house. Our house sits back off the road which is pretty busy and on 3 acres; no neighborhood really so we miss out on it. I was quite disappointed the first few halloweens with no one knocking on the door.
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will post my grandchildren's costumes that my daughter is now making, when I get the photos. All I know so far is my granddaughter is going to be an Autumn Fairy and my 3 year old grandson will be all in white. Have no idea what he will be yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I am off to bed and reading and sleeping. Talk to you all tomorrow. Night night and sweet dreams to everyone.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver, I don't know how you do all that you do! But know this, you are in our prayers here always! I have my DIL that is a pharmacy computer person, not sure what her title is but she designs programs for pharmacies and hospitals, she is currently working for University of Alabama, Birmingham. Needless to say she is our go to person for any medical questions we might have. Every Doctor affiliated with the hospital system knows her by sight and by name. She has helped so much with my Mom and with my blood disease, would be lost without her input. Her daughter (my step-granddaughter) is working on her masters in Epidemiology, really wants to be in research and hopes to get her Doctorate. 
Thank you for that 3 2 1 recipe, this will come in very handy for Mom's sweet tooth, she is always wanting a cake and after she has a slice or two it really is a shame to waste, so I take most to the neighbors the guys always love to get the treats. 
Cannot sleep tonight, I think I had too much spinach in my salad, then a spinach pizza, iron overload and that makes me hurt. I should have known better, but really didn't realize how much spinach was in the salad. Friends came over just as I was about to begin cooking and they brought dinner.. a nice surprise for sure. 
Going to try to sleep, it's Football Sunday here tomorrow. Mom is hoping to go to church with me in the morning, I just hope she is up to it, did get her clothes picked out and ready, so maybe that will be an encouragement. I need to talk with 2 of the women there about the hat collection, not sure when I need to have mine in this next month. I make at least 10 to 15 hats of various sizes and colors, not sure how many are participating but we usually give out at least 100 a month to some charity or organization that request them. I get most of my patterns from Delaware Head Hunters, she post free patterns quite often. 
Really need to try to sleep.. 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers to all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

TwoCatz so sorry to hear about Pewter. So hard, I know. My thoughts are with you. HUGS


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Even though I have already been to see baby Jessamine (this past Thursday), I left the card on the counter at home...took the gift, left the card - duh! So goes my life. I figured that just gave me more time to finish another wash cloth for the baby. This one has the the State of Minnesota on it with a bump (that doesn't show well in this photo) of approximately where she lives...bath time can be educational, right?


What a great job!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DReamweaver does this yarn glow in the dark? If so I must have some. Where do you get it?



Dreamweaver said:


> I have done 4 different colors of glow-in-the-dark skull hats and now have to figure out how to make the pattern fit a toddler and get one done for Monday..... I also need to block the Wingspan, Ashton and 2 scarves and a vest. Maybe tomorrow... and then I can post some pictures.
> 
> Here is one of the hats..


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello and happy Saturday! Well, it is close to Sunday here. I have had a busy day. DD came over and finished getting her things out of the closet. Now, I can start moving some other things in. Lots to do.

We ate lunch, and it was not low fat! Then we went to the Frame Shop to get some prints that I bought at an auction on a cruise. It had been a couple of years ago. I had a lot, and the total was right under $2000! No yarn for me for a long time! After that we went to Hobby Lobby and guess what! I bought some yarn! I'm making a scarf for my aunt who will be 85. I saw the pattern yesterday, maybe on All Free Knitting. It was free! I'll try to attach a pic that I took earlier. Since it was a free pattern, can I post it? I don't remember exactly where I got it! Just copied and saved. 

Sorry about Pewter. This is about a dog, but I think it can be substituted for any of our beloved pets. I'll have to send it as an attachment because it isn't working otherwise.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't wait t try the roasted chickpeas.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie the cartoon is so sweet!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Pup Lover, Dreamweaver....

Your kind words are much appreciated and very meaningful.I am finding the tasks around the house that engaged Pewter are beginning to get easier to bear with his absence. It was nearly impossible for me to empty the dishwasher this week, dry-eyed, as he used to 'talk' to the flatware as it tinkled in the basket during the process. He also loved to dive into a pile of freshly dried warm laundry as soon as it came out of the dryer, using the heat like his personal sauna. The sting of his loss will eventually fade, I know, but no one can take away the memories.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> ...


On my way back from Alabama, I started having double vision. I drove with my left eye shut and wore my sunglasses. On Monday after I arrived home I went to the Optomologist and he said my third optical nerve was not working. It controls the movement in your eye. Then had to have an MRI to sure no tumor or stroke. It was from diabetes even though my blood sugar has been good. I had to see a neurologist who put me on a medicine to help with the pain, and said the good thing is that it would heal itself, but may take up to three months. It took just short of two months. I am so thankful I now have single vision again.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

@ pontuf....thank you for your kindness & support.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Catching up quick before I go to bed.

I love the stars pattern. I'm tucking that away for later. 

I'm keeping an eye out on the hurricane headed for the US East Coast. Hoping that it won't be that bad and/or it blows itself out very quickly.

I went on my WoW fun-run. You take a low level character & run it from the end of one continent to the other end of the continent. I somehow won the race! 10k gold first prize. 

the recipes look so good. tomorrow I am cooking to get ready for the week. I know that I will need a small grocery run, but that's fine. 

Check back in tomorrow - nite guys.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Carol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it can also be mental abuse.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > as a man - reading your story and those of some others - i am lost for words - how a man could do this is beyond me. while i think most abusers are men - i have found through personal experience that women can be abusers also.
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> carol's gifts, Happy Birthday to you and it appears you are a gift. Have a glorious day and enjoy that warm weather. I envy you there. It is a rainy dark day here and going to snuggle up with my knitting a some movies. Glad to get to know you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it turned out--the crowd at Lockwood today was light due to the cold temperatures we are now having. When I left home this morning around 8:00 it was 29degrees F. It only reached about the mid forties and the wind was cold. I did wear several layers but still was cold. All next week we are suppose to be having the same kind of weather. Nights in the 20-30's and days in the mid-upper forties. Yes, last week we did have high 70's, but Thursday that all changed.Still enjoyed my day seeing all the young families out with their children bundled up having a good time. My grandchildren and daughter in law were also volunteering today, then along with my son they took me out to dinner. When I arrived back home my other daughter-in law made some brownies for my birthday. They are all so good to me. My granddaughter was home from College for the weekend as well. Then her and I watched the movie "Drumroll" with Nick Cannon. Great movie. Of course I dozed a few minutes until my granddaughter in Georgia called me. Glad she did--I did not want to miss the movie.

Sam sorry to hear of your loss; missed out-how many puppies did your dog have this time?(Sorry the name left me right now) You are still doing a super job with the TP and keeping us all informed.I'm sure someone has posted it, but how is Martin Keith?? Will send a few pictures now.

I thank EVERYONE for the birthday wishes. It does mean alot to me and helps me get thru these days. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad that you mother is well enough to be at table with you for meal times - what a great time you must be having.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Time to take the roast out and bring Mom in for dinner. It's great that she joins us at the table most nights now, has even started having her breakfast at the table! Of course we use her wheelchair but at least she can sit long enough to enjoy meals with us again.
> Loves, Hugs and many Prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brighteye - here you go

http://www.yarn.com/product/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/

sam



81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone recall offhand the url for the star pattern i posted - have no idea where my copy is - or at least where is the post. thank you.
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes! HAPPY BIRTHDAY. XO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: 
Thanks!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bushels of healing energy to your husband and yourself sassafras - we will all be sending up a prayer that the surgery is a success.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for welcome Sam. My DH has been dx with aortic aneurysm. Passed all pro-op checks and scheduled for surg at UCLA Monday of Thanksgiving week. Looking good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but think of the fun you could have using different weights of yarn and different size needles - they don't need to look like the pictures.

sam



gottastch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what knitting then with a wool yarn would do.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great washcloth - saw the bump.

sam



gottastch said:


> Even though I have already been to see baby Jessamine (this past Thursday), I left the card on the counter at home...took the gift, left the card - duh! So goes my life. I figured that just gave me more time to finish another wash cloth for the baby. This one has the the State of Minnesota on it with a bump (that doesn't show well in this photo) of approximately where she lives...bath time can be educational, right?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Best wishes for a very happy birthday, Carol !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you Silverowl. Love hearing how there is success in these stories. There can be if you want there to be. So many go back.
> ...


That makes telling very significant. Its frogthening how many women on this TP have faced similar situations (none quite to the level of waking up in a bodybag in the morgue). But wht support you can be for each other.
whereabouts in China were you? My brother married a VChinese born and breed woman. They lived in Melbourne Australia for a few years but are now living in Guangzhou. In the mid 90s my borother was working htere- before he knew his now wife- and we went ot visit him and travelled a fair bit around the country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

joyceann said:


> Hi Sam:
> 
> I live in Minerva, Ohio. Farm country. The farmer across the street has planted winter wheat. It is starting to come up. Nice straight green rows.
> We have two pigs who actually built a hill to go over the electric fence. They then walked up the hill and over the fence. We are trying to catch them before they start digging up his field and the neighbors yard. So far they like the field better than their own food. We may have to shoot them. They can do lots of damage to people's land and yard. I am hoping we can catch them. Any ideas?
> ...


Welcome Joyce. Hear how intelligent pigs are and heeere is an example of it! But will backfire on them if you have to shoot them. Have you managed to rescue them before they cause any great damage?
The recipe sounds good- have to see what we have here (and check them for WW points as I am sure the cake mixes will be different.. Cake mixes are not used to the same extent as they seem to be over in the US.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i with you jynx - i'm screaming and kicking the whole way.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > So glad to hear that Dreamweaver. It is a relief. Now we just have to get you through your health issues and all will be well again.
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Carol's gifts, many happy returns, and my sympathies for your loss. I know how hard that must be.
> 
> Marianne, thank you for sharing your story, though I know it wasn't easy. I so admire your strength and courage and your ability to remain open-hearted when so many would have shrunk into themselves and become bitter and closed to the love there is in the world. I had some hard times (but nothing like yours) and later a friend told me that perhaps I went through those so that I could offer strength and perspective to others when they had their own troubles. I'm not actually sure how I feel about that, but if it helps anyone, I'm glad of it. It will have been worth something. And I'm sure your story can help someone else to realize that they can survive what seems unthinkable.


Thanks!!! I agree with you about the bumps or pot-holes in the road of life--"If the world gives you lemons--make lemonade!" I am trying to do that at this time as well. I love the song Tim McGraw sings--"Love Like You Were Dying". says a lot!!! Again I say--Make EVERY moment count-you may not have that next moment with the ones you love!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here's a Weight Watchers receipt sound good too.
> 
> Weight Watchers courgette (zucchini) pesto and parmesan pizza
> This is a brilliant pizza and its perfect for anyone whos not too keen on tomatoes as it uses tasty red pesto on a ready made base - an easy family meal
> ...


Lunch for sometime during hte week thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny 5mmdpns - if i sang that while i frogged i would frog the whole thing - i wouldn't be able to stop.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Have had a busy day! Had to frog the whole shark tooth scarf I had started. Had about 4 1/2 inches done on it, messed up, frogged 3 rows left it for a few days. Picked it up last night figured out where I was and knitted 3 rows before I realized that I started wrong. It was too frustrating to try and get stitches back on needle and figure out where I had been so I just frogged it all! Have housework done, made pumpkin gingersnaps and oatmeal, peanut butter choc chip cookies and a pan of baked oatmeal, with pumpkin, walnuts and craisins. Has helped keep the house warm all day! Going to put some rye bread in the machine before bed and am making beef stew tomorrow. Need to go brush dogs and try and get some knitting in before I fall asleep. Enjoy the rest of the weekend my friends. Prayers and Hugs to all! (I did go to Knit Picks and order the needles I have been wanting and some yarn and a book  ! Then called my mom as she has just started needle felting and she looked at the roving and ordered !)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work jynx

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I have done 4 different colors of glow-in-the-dark skull hats and now have to figure out how to make the pattern fit a toddler and get one done for Monday..... I also need to block the Wingspan, Ashton and 2 scarves and a vest. Maybe tomorrow... and then I can post some pictures.
> 
> Here is one of the hats..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case anyone can't sleep tonight - and what is fun is that it is in blacka and white until you fit it in and then it is in color. enjoy

sam

http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsaw-travels.jsp


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When our work did the fitness challenge, our goal was 10,000 steps a day. We wore pedometers to record, and I would even march in place while doing dishes and things like that just to keep moving. Now, though, I have a hard time sitting still at my desk. Heh. I was actually surprised at how many I could get just walking around the driveway and up and down the sidewalk in front of my house. And yes, any movement--even 5 mins at a time--is better than none. I need to be spending more time on my bike, too, since the "hibernation layer" is always something I have to fight when the weather turns.


I have just ordered a pedometer from WW that as well as telling me how much I have walked (as they should all do!) will also work out when I am using up extra points. So far I have use dcheap pedometers that haven't worked well so I decided to go for one that should be better and give me the chance to see how I go over a period of time. And it doesn't have to go on my waist so maybe I can wear it somehwere (like round my neck) where it won't keep falling off. It will be interesting to see how accurate I have been in the past in putting down my exercise.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD MORNING to ALL my dear, dear friends on Tea Party. I apologize for not being on in such a long time, but have tried to keep my self extremely busy, getting thru this grief of losing my wonderfu, precious Fred. With the help of family and friends I am healing from not having Fred with me. Went to Alabama and Georgia, and was able to visit my brother, cousins, aunt and uncle, and my daughter. My best friend now, Billie, went with me so I did not have to drive alone. She had never been to Alabama--we throughly enjoyed the trip. My cousins showed us such super "Southern Hospitality". Billie said we ate our selves thru the South!!! Great company and great food--lots of laughs.
> ...


Southern sweet Tea, Chocolate pudding bread, Fried (yes I did say fried) southern style OKRA, Peach milkshakes from Chick-fil-A, cheese bisquits, butterbeans, corn bread southern style, fried green tomatoes, baked cat- fish, smoked chicken in the smoker!! Are you hungry yet??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today makes 13 years since my husband died. It's a mixed bag, as I am sorry he died but glad he didn't suffer and grateful that he didn't take anyone else with him when he chose to get behind the wheel so drunk. I'm also aware that had he lived, my life would be very different now and likely not for the better. I am no longer surprised when I hear about abused spouses/partners, and that in itself saddens me, but Myfanwy, Marianne, KBW, and so many others--I find inspiration and grace in you. Sometimes I _am_ surprised at just how much a person can survive.
> 
> Sam, a lovely gesture to finish the blanket.
> 
> I think that's all the serious stuff...now on to lighter subjects.


Thats the horrible thing with drink driving- so often other people are impacted by the persons stupid behaviour. Sounds like today fills you with mixed feelings. But you have gone on and madea life for yourself which is so important.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I like that idea! I think I'll try it with a citrus oil, maybe orange, sprayed on the sofa - cats aren't supposed to like that smell and while I love my cats, I'd also love to have less cat hair to vacuum up from there!
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol:  :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news carol's gifts - wondered why you were wearing the pirate patch.

sam

how did the pirate costume go over?



carol's gifts said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> haha, Sorlena, you are a socker (one who knits a sock or two)! I do see where the first sock is very much too small for you!! Frog it back to where you begin the heel and knit it longer. If the sock diameter is too big for you, then you have a slipper sock and you wear a sock inside it!
> Love your color choices and the bottom pink sock on the needles looks warm and comfy!! Nice job!! :thumbup:


You could also decrease on the first row of the heel so the leg is firmer. Or if you have plenty of yarn make the foot even longer for somone with a bigger foot than yours. But they do look good- and maybe you too will now be hooked. Think of all the lovely designs you could come up with for the legs and top of the foot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dog is hickory and she had nine puppies this time. they are in the house tonight - the first time in quite a while. i thought it was going to be too cold for them - once it warms up a little in the morning they can go out again. think they will be spending nights inside since the weatherman says midthirties for the next five or six days - just too cold for little puppies -

i don't have the link anymore but we had an obit that we think belonged to martin. we are all saddened.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > haha, Sorlena, you are a socker (one who knits a sock or two)! I do see where the first sock is very much too small for you!! Frog it back to where you begin the heel and knit it longer. If the sock diameter is too big for you, then you have a slipper sock and you wear a sock inside it!
> ...


A blend with a synthetic is definitely best as 5mmdpns said. It gives support and durability to the sock. Wool that is very finely spun can be used 100% but it needs to be spun for socks- so a normal fingering wieght yarn won't make good socks. I've made a few pairs which are not specfically sock yarn and they do not stay up, and are matting on the heel- even though they are machine washable.(they were in a footy teams colours and the colours are not available in sock yarn here. When they wear out I might see what I can do from the US. The last pair I made for someone in this yarn I added knitting elastic to the top to see ig they stayed up better. Must ask her actually so I know!).

A tight gauge on socks is important for durability and fit so maybe that would be the best thing to do.
So there you have 2 important issues in helping with both durability and fit for socks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures and wonderful memories for you.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Carol's gifts, many happy returns, and my sympathies for your loss. I know how hard that must be.
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you sandy for the reminder
> 
> happy birthday carol's gifts - and many more.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam!!! Glad you had a good visit with your friend. Stayed at my cousins who had lost her husband about 7 years ago, so she was a great help--we were always close as we were growing up since I did not have any sisters. she such a sweet southern lady and love her Alabama accent!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually we didn't talk about dorothy - i asked how he was - and he answered fine - that he grieves i can tell - and he knows i am here at all times for him.
> 
> we actually talked some about getting our yards mowed one more time before winter. lol


[/quote]

Surely you didn't spend the whole meal talking about mowing your yards? Sure that have been an inspiring conversation for any fly on the wall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ]
> 
> My coffee mug needs topping up Sam!!! and I feel another rye toast with pb calling me. I am going into withdrawals as I have had none since yesterday breakfast! hmmmmm.......


Talking of pb I added it my frozen bannana the other night. It was good but not as nice as the apricot jam the night before. But then I am not quite so pb mad as some members of this site whom shall remain nameless.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you need some gift ideas - or some new patterns for old ideas - go here.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/32-Cowl-and-Scarf-Knitting-Patterns-for-the-Holidays/ml/1

sam


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Carol's Gifts!


 :lol: thanks--love your avatar!!! Cute doggies!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no darowil - we checked up on each others families - just general chit chat - we are not big talkers - some of the togetherness was in silence - something we are both comfortable with when together.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > actually we didn't talk about dorothy - i asked how he was - and he answered fine - that he grieves i can tell - and he knows i am here at all times for him.
> ...


Surely you didn't spend the whole meal talking about mowing your yards? Sure that have been an inspiring conversation for any fly on the wall.[/quote]


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Just got this string of laughs from DH's cousin and wanted to share. Hope it is okay to do so here.
> 
> One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as
> a Christmas gift...
> ...


   :mrgreen: :lol: :XD: Thanks!! Those were so funny and I laughed so hard I almost cried--I'm still laughing!!!!!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! We are at 26 pages, and it's only Saturday! lol I just now finished the 110th page on last weeks TP.
That's ok. I love to read anyway!

Roberta


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I want to make socks but I'm so afraid to try knitting them. I hear horror stories on how frustrating they are to make. DH wants a pair he can wear around the house and I would like trying to make some for myself. Is it really that terrible?
> 
> Oh forgive me I forgot to say Good Morning,Afternoon or Evening to All the wonderful TP friends. Thank You all for wishing me better health. I'm feeling much better and will try to be on more often if hubby doesn't keep bugging me...LOL
> He just came in to ask me to sit with him. Why do they get so needy when they retire???? LOL


I'm sure we can forgive you just this once (especially as I have been responding without having said good morning either! actually its afternoon here, heading to evening).
On the socks maybe someone who knits socks all the time is not the one to tell you they really are not as difficult as people say. Assuming you can already knit in the round the only tricky bit is the heel and IMHO it is not all that hard. The first pair will take some concentration.
Now if you want to learn to knit socks on dpns why not go to this link and go to 5mmdpns sock workshop. On the other hand if you want to do socks on magic loop wait till January and do my sock worskshop. and if you are really keen do 5mmdpns first and then mine. http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html (now it is quite likely that there are still 10 pages for meto read that this last info has already been given.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Two Cats in NJ--sorry about your Pewter!! Both Pewter and Copper are beautiful. My dai-in-law had to put one of her cats to sleep, and she had to miss a day off work-crying as well. Allergies does not allow me to have a cat, but they are great when they are gentle, as is a dog.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I have enough dpns! LOL That is, I don't have every size, and some I do have are metal, which are heavy and I much prefer wood or bamboo (okay, Harmony woods, for sure, but I can't afford them right now). I am working on adding them to my collection, however!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have been checking in back and forth while waiting for DD to return from Halloween parade and music downtown. She and her friends are home now so I'm headed to bed. Have a long day tomorrow driving her back to college; a 4 hour drive so will be on the road 8 hours. Yawn......good night all. Carol's gifts one more happy birthday...of course now it is a belated birthday wish! Loved the pictures of you and your DH. It's good to see you back at the tea party.
Glad you've got the pups inside tonight same. I know they will appreciate it too. We're suppose to get into the 30's this next week in the mornings too.

Okay...seriously good night. Peace to all.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been working on the star pattern that Sam provided for us and used the yarn I found with a silver thread in it. It is a kitchen cotton and, in my humble opinion, is not the right yarn for this project. It was worth a try. I went down one needle size (size 2) and it still came out to be almost 5 inches across. I then put my thinking cap on and got out some silver crochet cotton, with a silver thread in it, from my stash and improvised the pattern a bit. I used a size 5 steel hook. I like the look of the front and the back of the crocheted version so will NOT be making two and crocheting them together. The crocheted star came out to be slightly smaller than 4 inches. I will have to look for a sport weight yarn and try knitting the star again but right now the crochet star is speaking to me


 :thumbup: :lol: Both are beautiful!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds good but think i would add some sun dried tomatoes or even fresh tomatoes to it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Just got this string of laughs from DH's cousin and wanted to share. Hope it is okay to do so here.


Of course tis allright- we love a good laugh and some of them sure gave that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, but we're in the last stages of getting the hatches battened down before this incredible storm hits...& hits hard.
> 
> ...


This storm sounds like it is terrible. Isn't that a huge area that the storm is expected to cover?
So sorry about Pewter- maybe the storm will help you over the early difficult days.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Carol's Gifts..... Happy Birthday and so glad to see you back from your trip and doing so well.... It takes real effort to put aside your loss and heartache and continue to participate in life and the kids certainly help us with that.... We have Pwens Farm (of sausage fame) a quarter mile or so down the road and they always have a huge pumpkin patch, animals, pet day, cider, hayrides and other fall festivities up until Halloween and we also have a nice art fair going on a couple miles the other direction.... If it will just warm up a smidge, I may walk around both of them tomorrow. Enjoy your day at the park.....


 :wink: Thanks so much Dreamweaver. Unfortunately, that is one thing about death--it is final(in the physical presence sense) No amount of wishing, hoping, begging, needing will bring our love ones back to us--just in their spirit and the precious memories we have of them. That's what helps me to go on living and enjoying family, grandchildren, friends, and God's beautiful earth . thankful for what God has blessed me with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been working on the star pattern that Sam provided for us and used the yarn I found with a silver thread in it. It is a kitchen cotton and, in my humble opinion, is not the right yarn for this project. It was worth a try. I went down one needle size (size 2) and it still came out to be almost 5 inches across. I then put my thinking cap on and got out some silver crochet cotton, with a silver thread in it, from my stash and improvised the pattern a bit. I used a size 5 steel hook. I like the look of the front and the back of the crocheted version so will NOT be making two and crocheting them together. The crocheted star came out to be slightly smaller than 4 inches. I will have to look for a sport weight yarn and try knitting the star again but right now the crochet star is speaking to me


Until I looked at your crotcheted star I though thte knitted one was fine- but sure see why you prefer the crotcheted one it is great- and I like the colour too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I'm all caught up (again). Back from the beach and the drive home was horrible with the rain and standing water on the roads. It was nice to pull into the driveway after that long nerve wracking drive. Most things are unpacked and laundry is done. I'm going to head for bed soon.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news carol's gifts - wondered why you were wearing the pirate patch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


So-So!! It was way to cold to take off my jacket. It was black though!! Can't seem to sleep tonight and I have to be up early!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne how wonderful that your mother is feeling so much better at the moment. Getting out and doing things and joining you a the table must also help her feel much brighter.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

When I read comments like these, I sometimes wonder if my little May has been on drugs all this time. She can sit on my lap while I'm knitting, with the yarn all over her, and she does nothing. I even threw a ball of yarn to her once, and she just stared at it. I've always said my kitty is retarded, and I think this proves it! lol No, really, she will run down the hall, stop, half turn, and smack, right into the wall. Then she will turn around, and go do it again. My poor baby! hahaha 
Roberta



thewren said:


> great looking kitty poledra - if they didn't bother us we would wonder if they were sick.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE this website! Thanks for posting the link Sam.



thewren said:


> do you need some gift ideas - or some new patterns for old ideas - go here.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/32-Cowl-and-Scarf-Knitting-Patterns-for-the-Holidays/ml/1
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> in case anyone can't sleep tonight - and what is fun is that it is in blacka and white until you fit it in and then it is in color. enjoy
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsaw-travels.jsp


tried one of those the other day- and didn't like it as I had no colour to guide me as to where each piece went so I don't think I even finished the first one. It showed me how much I use colour to help me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> [
> Southern sweet Tea, Chocolate pudding bread, Fried (yes I did say fried) southern style OKRA, Peach milkshakes from Chick-fil-A, cheese bisquits, butterbeans, corn bread southern style, fried green tomatoes, baked cat- fish, smoked chicken in the smoker!! Are you hungry yet??


Fortunatelly I have just had tea so no I'm not hungry.
Had the oven on so did some roasted chick peas. Was going to say that they were a bit too well cooked and so dry and then realsied I doidn't use any oil at all! Mixing two recipes up, I decided not to use any oil for the chicken breast and did the same thing accidently with the chick peas. So I think it might be needed! They are fine, but would be better if not quite so dry. Roasted rather than baked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caught up for now- but how long I wonder?


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Settleg, those are so funny! I printed them out for my co-workers so they can have a good laugh Monday morning. lol Thanks!

Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are so pretty!! I wish I could knit and crochet a little faster. As it is, I will be lucky to get 2-3 things made for Christmas. lol

Roberta



gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been working on the star pattern that Sam provided for us and used the yarn I found with a silver thread in it. It is a kitchen cotton and, in my humble opinion, is not the right yarn for this project. It was worth a try. I went down one needle size (size 2) and it still came out to be almost 5 inches across. I then put my thinking cap on and got out some silver crochet cotton, with a silver thread in it, from my stash and improvised the pattern a bit. I used a size 5 steel hook. I like the look of the front and the back of the crocheted version so will NOT be making two and crocheting them together. The crocheted star came out to be slightly smaller than 4 inches. I will have to look for a sport weight yarn and try knitting the star again but right now the crochet star is speaking to me


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sassafras,
We will be sending healing thoughts, and prayers, your husband comes out of surgery a new man.

Roberta



sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for welcome Sam. My DH has been dx with aortic aneurysm. Passed all pro-op checks and scheduled for surg at UCLA Monday of Thanksgiving week. Looking good.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver,
That is just too funny, about what you wore in the 40's! I laughed so much! When my youngest was about 3 yrs old, she asked me, "Mommy, when you were alive, did they have TV?". We love our children, right??? lol
Roberta



Dreamweaver said:


> Would love to see pictures of the costumed young folks. DD#2 is oer 40 and her crowd still do Halloween up big time and DD#1 lives in a neighborhood that takes decorating to a new level.... In fact, Jess called yesterday to see if i had orange knee highs. She is dressing as Velma from Scoobie Doo and can't find this essential thing. Now, I have orange pantyhose and crew sox but no knee-highs. Don't know why the girls (and now the grands) think I will have all these odd things.... I remember when Dre'a was acting and was doing "42nd Street". She wanted to know what I wore in the 40's so she could borrow it. My answer.... DIAPERS.... (I was born in 43 - but the girls just knew all parents were old and had been around since dirt......)


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL I just had apple slices, dipped in PB! Yum!!



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Catching up quick before I go to bed.
> 
> I love the stars pattern. I'm tucking that away for later.
> 
> ...


Both my sons play WOW, they have been trying to get me into it also, but I really just don't have time, I love all the graphics though.. used to sit and watch the youngest with his 26 inch monitor the colors and characters are just awesome. Congratulations on your win.. 10k gold is a great prize!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Dreamweaver,
> That is just too funny, about what you wore in the 40's! I laughed so much! When my youngest was about 3 yrs old, she asked me, "Mommy, when you were alive, did they have TV?". We love our children, right??? lol
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY! I found the end!! lol Now, I have to get off here and catch up on all the work that's been sitting while I played. But it's all good!! After I get off work, at 7am, I am off for the next 12 days, so I can play on here all I want!! It's a Good Thing!! lol

Roberta


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marianne, hope you were able to get back to sleep. I had that a couple of nights ago but because I was hurting. Have slept much better the past two nights though. Sweet dreams and prayers back at you.



Marianne818 said:


> Dreamweaver, I don't know how you do all that you do! But know this, you are in our prayers here always! I have my DIL that is a pharmacy computer person, not sure what her title is but she designs programs for pharmacies and hospitals, she is currently working for University of Alabama, Birmingham. Needless to say she is our go to person for any medical questions we might have. Every Doctor affiliated with the hospital system knows her by sight and by name. She has helped so much with my Mom and with my blood disease, would be lost without her input. Her daughter (my step-granddaughter) is working on her masters in Epidemiology, really wants to be in research and hopes to get her Doctorate.
> Thank you for that 3 2 1 recipe, this will come in very handy for Mom's sweet tooth, she is always wanting a cake and after she has a slice or two it really is a shame to waste, so I take most to the neighbors the guys always love to get the treats.
> Cannot sleep tonight, I think I had too much spinach in my salad, then a spinach pizza, iron overload and that makes me hurt. I should have known better, but really didn't realize how much spinach was in the salad. Friends came over just as I was about to begin cooking and they brought dinner.. a nice surprise for sure.
> Going to try to sleep, it's Football Sunday here tomorrow. Mom is hoping to go to church with me in the morning, I just hope she is up to it, did get her clothes picked out and ready, so maybe that will be an encouragement. I need to talk with 2 of the women there about the hat collection, not sure when I need to have mine in this next month. I make at least 10 to 15 hats of various sizes and colors, not sure how many are participating but we usually give out at least 100 a month to some charity or organization that request them. I get most of my patterns from Delaware Head Hunters, she post free patterns quite often.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> No I stopped when I moved in July..with me not working I decided not to go back to save a little $$$.I am trying it on my own again , started again this past week with tracking ..failed miserably tonightI will call this my cheat night..back on track tomorrowstill need to loose 25-30 more lbs..so if you want to tag along via emails and chat let me knowI could use the buddy!!!
> hugs xoxoxo


 :mrgreen: i am gonna crash this conversation, don't have much time, getting around to go to church, then to hospital to see sister (don't know whats going on there, the parkinson is so bad i fed her supper, so she could get it in her mouth, gave her 10th unit of blood) but i wanted to tell you, for so many yrs off and on i did WW, i lost one time on the old old plan, (any of you old timers remember that) i think the one now is awsome, so lax you can eat, enjoy and not feel punished. i now do mine on my own, i get lax about charting, but when i get back to it, i see results, just get lazy from time to time, i don't punish myself when i have a not so good day, i just start over the next meal, like i should. 
now my cousin who is a fantastic cook and baker, fixed these and they are beyond awsome...
anyone who likes a pinapple upside down cake, just take a angle food cake mix, add nothing else but a reg. can of crushed pinapple, stir well. drop in cupcake papers and bake till golden, i am telling you sooooooooooo good. (2 points each) :-D :lol: :thumbup: 
found the tparty with no problem so we trudge on, go sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Have had a busy day! Had to frog the whole shark tooth scarf I had started. Had about 4 1/2 inches done on it, messed up, frogged 3 rows left it for a few days. Picked it up last night figured out where I was and knitted 3 rows before I realized that I started wrong. It was too frustrating to try and get stitches back on needle and figure out where I had been so I just frogged it all! Have housework done, made pumpkin gingersnaps and oatmeal, peanut butter choc chip cookies and a pan of baked oatmeal, with pumpkin, walnuts and craisins. Has helped keep the house warm all day! Going to put some rye bread in the machine before bed and am making beef stew tomorrow. Need to go brush dogs and try and get some knitting in before I fall asleep. Enjoy the rest of the weekend my friends. Prayers and Hugs to all! (I did go to Knit Picks and order the needles I have been wanting and some yarn and a book  ! Then called my mom as she has just started needle felting and she looked at the roving and ordered !)
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thaks to all who have sent me good thoughts and messages..... I really do appreciate it.... I also appreciate that you are rather quiet tonight so that I could catch up on the last 20 pages of last week and the first 20 of this week......
> 
> Just an update..... The pulmonologist and I have talked and he is going to meet with some others at the hospital on Monday to figure out the best way to perform a biopsy..... I will hear from him on Monday... I asked that my oncologist review the scan but he has not called. Apparently not going to get involved until all the tests are comlete... which is correct.... but I did want his input on changing hospitals, reputation of this Dr. etc. I may call again midweek.... Then again, he is probably afraid to talk to me, since I have argued with him for 2 1/2 years about not doing the PET test on a rotating basis and because the last two CT scans showed this same tissue issue and have been brushed off as "Post surgical changes"... He has to know I'm pretty fed up with the failure of the medical people that were supposed to be helping me the past 10 months..... I am hoping we can get the biopsy by the end of the week or very early the next so that I can make some diffinitive plans..... The holidays are approaching way too fast, and there are some other routine medical things and dental work I need that cannot be done during treatment, so when to do them.... Decisions, decisions...... Think I'll just go bury my head in the sand and knit.
> 
> Speaking of which, I finished the Ashton shawl today on the way to the volleyball tournament at the crack of dawn.... where we watched Livey and team become the city champions. Rachel ran in 5K this AM, then volunteered at the "Taste of Plano" and then took a quick nap before having 4 fellow students over at 6 PM to watch a movie for a class project and then prepare the project. Mark spent the day doing political voice commericals..... He is swamped with work right here before the election... I can't wait for it all to be over, but love that he is making so much money this month..... Dre'a had to take Livey to a workshop for volleyball this afternoon, as she will be trying out and hoping for an invitation to join a club team next week-end. Their schedules just wear me out....


Glad that things are finally moving forward for you in getting some answers! Prayers that everything goes , quickly and for the best outcome possible!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

On my way back from Alabama, I started having double vision. I drove with my left eye shut and wore my sunglasses. On Monday after I arrived home I went to the Optomologist and he said my third optical nerve was not working. It controls the movement in your eye. Then had to have an MRI to sure no tumor or stroke. It was from diabetes even though my blood sugar has been good. I had to see a neurologist who put me on a medicine to help with the pain, and said the good thing is that it would heal itself, but may take up to three months. It took just short of two months. I am so thankful I now have single vision again.[/quote]

So glad you do, also. Take care of yourself and glad you are back.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: So glad that stressful things seem to be dropping from your stress geiger counter. What is roving yar for and how is it different? Marlark Marge
> 
> P.s. I forgot to post. Went to mall today. But didn't buy anything. Went to Acapulco Inn and had steak fajitas, guac. and mango mojito. Loved the mojito. I had such a lovely day waking up with no pain to speak of. Slept in to 3:30. Did a puzzle before leaving. A rare good day all day. Thanks D for the encouraging words. See you all tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


My mom does needle felting and that is what she uses the roving for. She has made some scarves so far, she is just getting started doing it. We have seen some beautiful pictures made this way.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Carol, you look awesome. keep smiling, it looks good on you.



carol's gifts said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts, Happy Birthday to you and it appears you are a gift. Have a glorious day and enjoy that warm weather. I envy you there. It is a rainy dark day here and going to snuggle up with my knitting a some movies. Glad to get to know you.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What absolutely wonderful memories, Carol. I am sure they bring tears to your eyes, as they would for me also, but tears can be healing. You were so blessed to have him in your life. So many of us have never had that. Thank you for sharing.



carol's gifts said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Carol's gifts, many happy returns, and my sympathies for your loss. I know how hard that must be.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Carol, you look like such a fun lady. I am going to enjoy getting to know you here.

Southern sweet Tea, Chocolate pudding bread, Fried (yes I did say fried) southern style OKRA, Peach milkshakes from Chick-fil-A, cheese bisquits, butterbeans, corn bread southern style, fried green tomatoes, baked cat- fish, smoked chicken in the smoker!! Are you hungry yet??[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love your comment darowil. I am sure he was reliving old memories and maybe best we do not know what they were LOL It might ruin our image in our minds of him LOL



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > actually we didn't talk about dorothy - i asked how he was - and he answered fine - that he grieves i can tell - and he knows i am here at all times for him.
> ...


Surely you didn't spend the whole meal talking about mowing your yards? Sure that have been an inspiring conversation for any fly on the wall.[/quote]


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Oh My these made me laugh out loud.glad I am home alone this morningfamily might have thought I lost my mind!! What a great way to start off my Sunday morning!! Thanks for the laugh.



settleg said:


> Just got this string of laughs from DH's cousin and wanted to share. Hope it is okay to do so here.
> 
> One year, I decided to buy my mother-in-law a cemetery plot as
> a Christmas gift...
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

A funny story about my son who is now 32 years of age. They had Atari games when he was little and he always wanted to use our nice colour TV (remember when they first came on the market in the mid 60's?) Anyway I digress here. Anyway, Mom and Dad had several TVs in the house so decided they had a black and white TV in the basment that did not have sound but it would be good for his games. They asked him if he would like it and he said he would. He was told that it was a black and white TV though. That was ok with him. When he got it, he came to me and asked where the colour was on the TV. He had thought the TV itself was supposed to be black and white. whoever heard of the picture being black and white? And that was not all that long ago.



Marianne818 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver,
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok all caught up now so will go check my emails TTYAL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is JoeP?????? Surely he can't be cleaning that long :shock: Joe if you are reading please post something so we know you are okay :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in one of my melancholy moods, actually C says I'm just overwhelmed with so much to do that I don't know what to do next. Which is kinda true, so many things to knit that have been requested, things I want to make for gifts for the holidays. And a sock that has been a pain trying to figure out the dang gusset :roll: I need to get organized, usually that is one trait that I am proud of, but the last few days it seems that everything has gone topsy turvy on me. Time to make a list I guess, I have all the projects separated into bags with the patterns on clipboards, but truthfully, Mom's new activity has thrown our daily routines out the window :lol: I am so very happy that she is able to do more, just now our routine for the past few months has totally changed in such wonderful ways. Oh well, should shut this down and make some attempt at prioritizing my list, well really should make the list first DUH! :lol: 
Hope everyone has a wonderfilled day/evening. Sending lots of Loves, Hugs n Prayers


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning, all. Or good afternoon or evening--wherever your day is, I hope it's good.



Anita H said:


> Just a hint from experience. I bought some alpaca/wool/nylon sock yarn and gave it to a friend. She ended up knitting me a beautiful pair of socks, I wore them once, hand washed in cool water with the rest of my socks and just the movement of me washing and squeezing caused them to felt. I can still wear them and they are wonderfully warm but are pretty short now. I love alpaca too but now I am super careful when I wash it.


Thanks for the advice! I finished the sock (need to redo the bindoff, as it's a bit tight--part of my reluctance to work toe up, though I dislike grafting as well, so didn't want to work cuff down to start), held it up to show Bub, and he said, "You know they sell socks at Walmart, right?"

I had been warned people would say that. :mrgreen: So I just said not like this!



Dreamweaver said:


> I have done 4 different colors of glow-in-the-dark skull hats and now have to figure out how to make the pattern fit a toddler and get one done for Monday..... I also need to block the Wingspan, Ashton and 2 scarves and a vest. Maybe tomorrow... and then I can post some pictures.
> 
> Here is one of the hats..


Continued prayers come your way, Jynx. Last year, I made GS a skull hat; since I wanted it to match his mom's and dad's, I used the same yarn and took out one repeat of the chart (I think it's ten stitches? Am I remembering that right?). Or you could use sport weight and smaller needles, which is another way I reduce a hat size.

On page 22, catching up!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dreamweaver, I don't know how you do all that you do! But know this, you are in our prayers here always! I have my DIL that is a pharmacy computer person, not sure what her title is but she designs programs for pharmacies and hospitals, she is currently working for University of Alabama, Birmingham. Needless to say she is our go to person for any medical questions we might have. Every Doctor affiliated with the hospital system knows her by sight and by name. She has helped so much with my Mom and with my blood disease, would be lost without her input. Her daughter (my step-granddaughter) is working on her masters in Epidemiology, really wants to be in research and hopes to get her Doctorate.
> Thank you for that 3 2 1 recipe, this will come in very handy for Mom's sweet tooth, she is always wanting a cake and after she has a slice or two it really is a shame to waste, so I take most to the neighbors the guys always love to get the treats.
> Cannot sleep tonight, I think I had too much spinach in my salad, then a spinach pizza, iron overload and that makes me hurt. I should have known better, but really didn't realize how much spinach was in the salad. Friends came over just as I was about to begin cooking and they brought dinner.. a nice surprise for sure.
> Going to try to sleep, it's Football Sunday here tomorrow. Mom is hoping to go to church with me in the morning, I just hope she is up to it, did get her clothes picked out and ready, so maybe that will be an encouragement. I need to talk with 2 of the women there about the hat collection, not sure when I need to have mine in this next month. I make at least 10 to 15 hats of various sizes and colors, not sure how many are participating but we usually give out at least 100 a month to some charity or organization that request them. I get most of my patterns from Delaware Head Hunters, she post free patterns quite often.
> ...


Hi Marianne, do you have a link for their site please.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


I was in Shenyang, it is in the North East of the country about a 100 miles from the North Korean boarder. It was lovely in the Spring and Summer months but it was very cold in the winter with temps dropping to minus20.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver, I don't know how you do all that you do! But know this, you are in our prayers here always! I have my DIL that is a pharmacy computer person, not sure what her title is but she designs programs for pharmacies and hospitals, she is currently working for University of Alabama, Birmingham. Needless to say she is our go to person for any medical questions we might have. Every Doctor affiliated with the hospital system knows her by sight and by name. She has helped so much with my Mom and with my blood disease, would be lost without her input. Her daughter (my step-granddaughter) is working on her masters in Epidemiology, really wants to be in research and hopes to get her Doctorate.
> ...


I believe Marianne meant to say Delaware Head Huggers not Head Hunters!!!! haha, here is the site.
http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> A funny story about my son who is now 32 years of age. They had Atari games when he was little and he always wanted to use our nice colour TV (remember when they first came on the market in the mid 60's?) Anyway I digress here. Anyway, Mom and Dad had several TVs in the house so decided they had a black and white TV in the basment that did not have sound but it would be good for his games. They asked him if he would like it and he said he would. He was told that it was a black and white TV though. That was ok with him. When he got it, he came to me and asked where the colour was on the TV. He had thought the TV itself was supposed to be black and white. whoever heard of the picture being black and white? And that was not all that long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Thanks 5mmddpns, that explains why when I went to look I got lots of sites for headhunters.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning, all. Or good afternoon or evening--wherever your day is, I hope it's good.

Anita H wrote:
Just a hint from experience. I bought some alpaca/wool/nylon sock yarn and gave it to a friend. She ended up knitting me a beautiful pair of socks, I wore them once, hand washed in cool water with the rest of my socks and just the movement of me washing and squeezing caused them to felt. I can still wear them and they are wonderfully warm but are pretty short now. I love alpaca too but now I am super careful when I wash it.

Thanks for the advice! I finished the sock (need to redo the bindoff, as it's a bit tight--part of my reluctance to work toe up, though I dislike grafting as well, so didn't want to work cuff down to start), held it up to show Bub, and he said, "You know they sell socks at Walmart, right?"

I had been warned people would say that. So I just said not like this!

this is the bind off I always use


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Just to let you know the essential oil even though it is diluted in the water will still stain fabrics with dots of oil so if you don't want fabrics ruined don't spray it on your furniture or clothes. I have made fabric softener with just a few drops of essential oil and I found out the hard wayI no longer use it in my machine ruined to many topsnow I just use plain white vinegar in my dispenser and it works great. My husband doesn't like his clothes to smell pretty so he is now a happy camper .no perfume smell for him !!
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> ...


Thanks, stubbynose. I wouldn't want spots! I've also used white vinegar in place of cloying scented fabric softeners and it works very well.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

2catsinNJ, I'm so sorry for your loss - it's always so hard to lose those we love.

settleg, those were tooo funny! nothing like a good laugh to start the morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Must try the toasted chickpeas...... We have Lebanese neighbors and are kept stocked with great hummus most of the year.... but we can't stop at just a little so can't indulge too often.....


I love hummus; sometimes I cook the chickpeas down in the crockpot and throw in a few things and make my own, but I agree--can't do that very often!

By the way, loved your response about what you wore in the 40s--that was a good year, as my mom was also born that year.

I have put the chili in the crockpot today; it's cold and I want to knit as much as I can today and not be interrupted by cooking! I'm going to start on the baby UGGs. DD has now asked for a pair for Sister as well as Stinkbug, so I'll be busy for a few hours with those.

Carol's Gifts, I'm glad your vision has straightened out. I worry about that with Bub, too, though he does have a thorough eye exam a couple of times a year.

Sam, mental abuse is just as bad--it's just that we don't see scars.  The man in our group had started out that way--first it was just little things, nitpicky stuff, and went up and up as he got used to it over a period of years. When he finally realized he no longer had any opinions of his own (his words), he told her he had enough and was leaving, and she went after him with a knife (that's why she went to jail). I've never really understood control issues--I have always told my kids that the only thing we can control in this world is ourselves, and that's hard work. I can't imagine having control over anyone else's life, too--way too much for me!

Darowil, you go!  Some days that pedometer really surprised me with how far I managed to get. Heh.

And thank you for the input on the socks/yarn. I tend to be very hard on my socks (and shoes!) and will need something durable. One of the things I thought/worried about was the heel felting from walking on it. I threw away two pairs of store bought socks this week and am sure I have a few more that need to go, so I hope I can make a few more to replace them.

I'm up to page 27! Getting there!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Both my sons play WOW, they have been trying to get me into it also, but I really just don't have time, I love all the graphics though.. used to sit and watch the youngest with his 26 inch monitor the colors and characters are just awesome. Congratulations on your win.. 10k gold is a great prize!


I love the graphics and this new update of Pandaria (Panda "Chinese" monk). But I also love giving more time to knitting, etc. Unfortunately some of the stuff you can get, you have to put in some serious game-time, i.e. like a job.

I *have* a job; I don't want a job at night (if that makes any sense). I play the game just to blow off some steam. (still love the game though) There are so many other award "cookies" that I just don't worry about it.

I was going to kill the level 1 toon, but I just may keep her for fun. I don't think it would be fair since she 'won' the race.

I'm about to wander out to a very dangerous place: the new Half-Price bookstore, and with a 40% off coupon. Since it's near a Trader Joe's, I may wander in there just to see what the fuss is.

PS - I love the frog song. that is crazy & funny...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sassafras, blessings to you and your DH--will send good thoughts!

Redkimba, I know exactly what you mean about having a night job--I am amazed at some of the hours people put in on games.

I think you'll like Trader Joe's; there's one near here but I don't go often (I'd be fatter and broke, lol). And I love bookstores, too, especially used/half price ones. I have too many books to read now and really should try to read more.

Thanks for the bind off info, Agnes--will watch the video and try it out. I've printed the baby UGG pattern and the top down sock, too, so while he's watching football, I'll have something to do!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> this is the bind off I always use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Silverowl, you would find it even colder here in Canada. Where I was living, 2 hours north of here, it would drop down to minus 40* which is the same in C & F. Brrrrrrr, it was cold some nights.



Silverowl said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Morning! Sunday Morning Leftovers Breakfast with Popovers!

Just made a quick breakfast for DH. Left over German Potatoes and Creamy Cabbage from dinner at Haus Murphy last night. Also left over pork chop from the night before. Eggs with cheese and of course Popovers! This morning I made the Martha Stewart Popover recipe. It's different from the Neiman Marcus recipe in that you do not have to mess with your mixer. Everything is whisked. Very fast. They do not rise as high and are more dense than the N-M ones but they are delicious just the same. More flaky and less airy.

I made the most delicious pork chops on Friday night and soooo easy. They came out very tender and yummy. I used the Panko Kikkoman Japanese breadcrumbs and that was it! Pork chops were 1/2" - 3/4" thick, I rinsed them off tossed them with the Panko crumbs and cooked them in the skillet for about 15 minutes turning once. This was so easy, the chops were so tender, and I added no spices not even salt. The breadcrumbs were flavored just enough.

WE were out shopping yesterday and took Pontuf with us. He's been so lonely since he lost his best friend Clarence in July. Hard on all of us. But we had 15 years of love from a healthy dog and we feel very fortunate. I still cry every day. We've all been there but it doesn't make the saddness go away. He's the red English cocker in my avatar and Pontuf truly loved that dog. Anyways, we were near Glendale yesterday and really had a taste for German food. So we called the restaurant and knowing they have an outdoor patio asked them if we could bring Pontuf with us. They couldn't have been nicer. They said of course they are a dog friendly restaurant! When we arrived they gave us a lovely table, brought Pontuf a large bowl of water and Pontuf just had a fabulous time, especially getting lots of attention from the other patrons. And the food was delicious!

One of my sides was creamy cabbage (there is a German name for this that I think starts with an "M" i'll have to google it later) It was so delicious!!! Has anyone made this before? Share the recipe?

I would post Martha Stewart's recipe but not sure if it is legal. You can find it online I'm sure if you just put in Martha Stewart Popovers. Just 4 ingredients!

5mmdpn do you know the legality of posting recipes online?

Everyone have a nice day. It's beautiful here. My sister traveled to Philadelphia this weekend for an Art Museum tour and I fear she will be caught up in that terrible storm Sandy. My prayers that all of you will be safe and secure during this storm and that none of our Canadian friends were affected from the earthquake yesterday. 

XO


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

LOL!!! Wow I go away for a few hours and this tea party took off on mewas caught up but now far behind again..sitting down now with coffee in hand to try and get caught back up.my supper is pretty much ready to go, I made home made cauliflower soup,pineapple beets, and beef is in the slow cooker ..just need to get potatoes cooked later closer to supper and we are ready to eat. I want to crochet more tree ornaments too so off I go to finish reading and then crocheting again!!
Hope everyone is having a lovely day !!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

you won't be for long I was too earlier then : BAM I am behind again!!! LOL How much can happen in just a few hours!!! Hope your having a great day KBW maybe we will get a chance to chat later..where does our day go to.just when I think I have time to do something..the time is gone!! How does this happen??

Take care my friend..hugs to you



KBW-1953 said:


> Ok all caught up now so will go check my emails TTYAL.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Good Morning! Sunday Morning Leftovers Breakfast with Popovers!
> 
> Just made a quick breakfast for DH. Left over German Potatoes and Creamy Cabbage from dinner at Haus Murphy last night. Also left over pork chop from the night before. Eggs with cheese and of course Popovers! This morning I made the Martha Stewart Popover recipe. It's different from the Neiman Marcus recipe in that you do not have to mess with your mixer. Everything is whisked. Very fast. They do not rise as high and are more dense than the N-M ones but they are delicious just the same. More flaky and less airy.
> 
> ...


Copyright in general, is limited to how much you are trying to copy- like never 100%, and I am sure it is considerably less than 50%- it is one of those hazards of printing, that people will quote you. I work on the principle- that as long as you acknowledge the author, you should be ok- but often the recipes I have posted have my own adjustments- especially when doing things for the KTP, because I try to cover those in the States, as well as the UK and Australia. That reminds me we have not heard from Handy Family for a while, as well as our Joe- I am wondering if he has to be ill again, let alone if something may have gone wrong for his Mom- 
Dreamweaver- how close are you? I forget. Texas is a large place.
I sincerely hope all are safe with 'Sandy', our news is talking of serious power outages, potentially, let alone the disruption to public transport etc,. I gather it has not yet come ashore- Some of the KTP are also in Florida I seem to recall, which I always think of as seriously low lying. I realise that the threat seems to be for most of the eastern seaboard.
Monday morning here- 6-39am wet but no longer really cold-18.8C on the internal thermometer.
Someone asked about Martin Keith
We are concerned but not certain if the Martin Keith who died in the same locality as our Martin lived, recently, is in fact our Martin. It does raise the issue that we maybe should keep a list with our wills of computer contacts who may want to know when we pass- certainly I know my own daughter would need a list she tends to forget anything relating to her Mum. [She is both my executor, major beneficiary and holds my POA, but I do trust her to do her best, when it happens]
Love, to all, and one of those great BIG (((((((((((HUGS))))))))))), m.

golly just noticed earthquake in Canada- whereabouts?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> DReamweaver does this yarn glow in the dark? If so I must have some. Where do you get it?


Yes, the skull yarn glows in the dark... and I was so fortunate to have a felllow KP knitter send it to me.... because it is a discontinued yarn - Bernat Glow in the Dark. Maybe they still have some on their website or someone may have some in stash that theywould sellor share.... I know that Ravelry memebers list a lot of yarn, but I've not done any searching there..... The whole site is easy to use though........


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info Myfanwy and a big bear hug to you! I've said it before but you are truly an amazing person and an inspiration to all women. So many of you have shared the ups and downs in your lives and my heart goes out to each of you. In a strange way I think we get strength from the thoughts and lives of others. Sharing ourselves with friends is very powerful and life changing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Both my sons play WOW, they have been trying to get me into it also, but I really just don't have time, I love all the graphics though.. used to sit and watch the youngest with his 26 inch monitor the colors and characters are just awesome. Congratulations on your win.. 10k gold is a great prize!
> ...


Half Price bookstore and Trader Joes are both dangerous places for me, especially with a 40% off coupon! Love both though we have neither, the times I get to go I treasure and look forward to!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > this is the bind off I always use
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Doing fine. Feeling a bit blue today is all.



stubbynose said:


> you won't be for long I was too earlier then : BAM I am behind again!!! LOL How much can happen in just a few hours!!! Hope your having a great day KBW maybe we will get a chance to chat later..where does our day go to.just when I think I have time to do something..the time is gone!! How does this happen??
> 
> Take care my friend..hugs to you
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks DReamweaver! Sorry that it's discontinued but now I have the "thrill of the hunt"!
Such a neat yarn. Why do they always discontinue the neat yarns?

EVERYONE! You must go to this topic. I think it's in MAIN it's called "fantastic idea" and Rosemarychell posted it. She has a picture of a teapot that she uses as a yarn holder with the yarn thread through the spout! Such a fantastic idea! I just love it!


Same here USA


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Good Morning! Sunday Morning Leftovers Breakfast with Popovers!
> 
> Just made a quick breakfast for DH. Left over German Potatoes and Creamy Cabbage from dinner at Haus Murphy last night. Also left over pork chop from the night before. Eggs with cheese and of course Popovers! This morning I made the Martha Stewart Popover recipe. It's different from the Neiman Marcus recipe in that you do not have to mess with your mixer. Everything is whisked. Very fast. They do not rise as high and are more dense than the N-M ones but they are delicious just the same. More flaky and less airy.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that looks so delicious!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

KBW, Pontuf is sending you a big sloppy cocker spaniel kiss! XO



KBW-1953 said:


> Doing fine. Feeling a bit blue today is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.

I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:

http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com/2012/10/a-sort-of-ode-to-chairs.html

(the doll is knitted)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Pontuf. I needed that. My dog must know I am down as he jumped on my lap to be cuddled while I was knitting. That is not normal for him. And my cat also has been coming and rubbing my shoulder with his head. Guess they can tell when you are not yourself. I have cooped up inside for 3 days and am used to going out almost every day. Just do not feel like going anywhere. Do not want to spend any money. I get to go Square Dancing tomorrow night so maybe that will pick me up. Get to wear one of my new dresses.



Pontuf said:


> KBW, Pontuf is sending you a big sloppy cocker spaniel kiss! XO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Bellestarr I just LOVE your chair blog. What a neat thing to collect! And these chairs all come with a history. You have inspired me. I have bookmarked your blog and will follow your future acquisitions. Thanks for sharing.

And the doll is beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.
> 
> I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> 
> ...


By you? she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Enjoyed seeing your blog. Thank you for sharing it.



bellestarr12 said:


> I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.
> 
> I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh Bellestarr I just LOVE your chair blog. What a neat thing to collect! And these chairs all come with a history. You have inspired me. I have bookmarked your blog and will follow your future acquisitions. Thanks for sharing.


Have not opened the blog- will book mark it- lovely to see the two friends- I am loving your changing avatar!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just to answer some questions. First, it is perfectly fine to post recipes here online. If it were not, then Administration would have shut down the Tea Party before FireballDave even started doing this! I have researched this and it is fine.

As far as posting knitting/crochet patterns here at Knitting Paradise, if the pattern is not one that you yourself designed, then no, you can not post the pattern instructions here. You may post part of a pattern that you are wishing to get help with, but not the entire pattern. You may not post a "download" link to click on in side your post. You may post the http address to where you got the pattern from. If you all recall, when FireballDave posted his egg cozie patterns and napkin hold patterns, they were all his total design work.

The earthquake was 7.7 and happened in British Columbia. There was a tsunami warning out for Haiwai but that has been cancelled. No damages really were done to my knowledge.
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/startling-7-7-magnitude-quake-rattles-b-c-coast-triggers-tsunami-fears-1.1013869


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - no trip down memory lane - i'm not sure what we talked about - as i said - there was a lot of silence at our table - i think we were both tired and not real talkative.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> Love your comment darowil. I am sure he was reliving old memories and maybe best we do not know what they were LOL It might ruin our image in our minds of him LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is the scarf I made to go with Sorlenna's hat. I think it makes a nice set. I am going to try Packer colors next. The other is a scarf for a swap partner. Sorry it does not show up real well but it does have ruffles on each end which make it a little more dressy.

It's cold but partly sunny for Trick or Treaters which will be from 4-6 here (after the Packer game!). I always think it's a shame when the costumes moms have worked so hard on have to be covered up by jackets. I always like to see what everyone is wearing especially the real little ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Dreamweaver,
> That is just too funny, about what you wore in the 40's! I laughed so much! When my youngest was about 3 yrs old, she asked me, "Mommy, when you were alive, did they have TV?". We love our children, right??? lol
> Roberta


 :lol:  :lol: Did not realize I was talking to a "dead" person....

When Livey was about that age - and it was Halloween - Dre'a was busy making up Rachel and Livey helped herself to some lipstick... Dre'a, exasperated, said "Livey, I'm just going to haver to kill you"... Livey came out the the kitchen and looked at me with this perfectly calm, but subdued face, and informed me that her mom was gong to kill her. (It doesn't sound so funny in writing.... but the face and matter of fact delivery of the line was hysterical.)

This is the same child that I picked up from nursery school and she piped up from the back seat, asking if you would die from a broken heart..... It seems that she and a boy were having issues over a toy and he told her "You are breaking my heart".... Livey was quite concerned that she might have caused the demise of the lad.......

Last one..... DH, as a child in church, actually wondered why they sang about "the cross-eyed bear" for Jesus..... just where was he - as he wanted to see the bear...

(Green apples with peanut butter..... my favorite lunch or quick snack... Yum)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Here is the scarf I made to go with Sorlenna's hat. I think it makes a nice set. I am going to try Packer colors next. The other is a scarf for a swap partner. Sorry it does not show up real well but it does have ruffles on each end which make it a little more dressy.
> 
> It's cold but partly sunny for Trick or Treaters which will be from 4-6 here (after the Packer game!). I always think it's a shame when the costumes moms have worked so hard on have to be covered up by jackets. I always like to see what everyone is wearing especially the real little ones.


beautiful work purl2, do you have directions to where we can find the scarf pattern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver,
> ...


mind you from my experience with my daughter, mother's definitely can have broken hearts...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Continued prayers come your way, Jynx. Last year, I made GS a skull hat; since I wanted it to match his mom's and dad's, I used the same yarn and took out one repeat of the chart (I think it's ten stitches? Am I remembering that right?). Or you could use sport weight and smaller needles, which is another way I reduce a hat size.


Thanks and great minds think alike..... I have dropped down to a 7 needle and am just debating if I want to drop out one repeat or not. I think I'm going to hope the needle adjustment is enough so I don't have to rethink the decrease on the crown..... I'm sure I will be able to judge the size once the ribbing is knit..... not too much to frog if I'm wrong.......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I just knit all the stitches it dont seem to matter about rib with that bind off....others might know different :-D


I did do it all knit and it came out fine! :thumbup: Now I have to weave in the ends.

Love the scarf to match the hat--those two colors are my sister's favorite and I love them too (though I like to throw in some white, too, with red and black).



KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Pontuf. I needed that. My dog must know I am down as he jumped on my lap to be cuddled while I was knitting. That is not normal for him. And my cat also has been coming and rubbing my shoulder with his head. Guess they can tell when you are not yourself. I have cooped up inside for 3 days and am used to going out almost every day. Just do not feel like going anywhere. Do not want to spend any money. I get to go Square Dancing tomorrow night so maybe that will pick me up. Get to wear one of my new dresses.


Our Boys know when one of is not well or feeling down; my old fellow sticks to me and will occasionally ask me if I'm okay ("Mrrrow?" ). I'll assure him I am and he goes about his business, though he can be very loving when he wants to be.

"The cross-eyed bear" is awesome. I remember a kid who used to sing "gave fruit to the night" in the "Star-Spangled Banner." :lol:

We are back from the grocery--no decent zucchini but did pick up a cabbage. I've also dug out my yarn for the baby UGGs so off to start on those and see what happens.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks and great minds think alike..... I have dropped down to a 7 needle and am just debating if I want to drop out one repeat or not. I think I'm going to hope the needle adjustment is enough so I don't have to rethink the decrease on the crown..... I'm sure I will be able to judge the size once the ribbing is knit..... not too much to frog if I'm wrong.......


Sounds like a plan.

On the topic of broken hearts--there is a doctor in Japan who has identified "broken heart syndrome." I'll see if I can find that article again.

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/press_releases/2005/02_10_05.html

Martha Stewart's popover recipe can be found here: http://www.marthastewart.com/326501/perfect-popovers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you knit the doll bellestarr?

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.
> 
> I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm in one of my melancholy moods, actually C says I'm just overwhelmed with so much to do that I don't know what to do next. Which is kinda true, so many things to knit that have been requested, things I want to make for gifts for the holidays. And a sock that has been a pain trying to figure out the dang gusset :roll: I need to get organized, usually that is one trait that I am proud of, but the last few days it seems that everything has gone topsy turvy on me. Time to make a list I guess, I have all the projects separated into bags with the patterns on clipboards, but truthfully, Mom's new activity has thrown our daily routines out the window :lol: I am so very happy that she is able to do more, just now our routine for the past few months has totally changed in such wonderful ways. Oh well, should shut this down and make some attempt at prioritizing my list, well really should make the list first DUH! :lol:
> Hope everyone has a wonderfilled day/evening. Sending lots of Loves, Hugs n Prayers


Me too..... I was supposed to go stitch with friends at 1 but didn't get up till 11, had forgotten about it and just don't feel like getting dressed or making the drive so..............

I always carried a steno pad and made lists... including ....Get Up.... Get dressed.... (At least I could count on a couple of checkmarks that way...) I am feeling overwhelmed and out of control as well and have been toying with making a master list of daily chores, responsibilities...... just so I can have a visual starting place and kick in the rear...... YOU get so many things done all the time... I think just a prioritized list of your projects would be all you need..... When I do this I often start with the QUICKEST to accomplish versus the most important..... That way, I get to check more off in the very beginning and that spurs me on to getting the others done... In your case..... do those ordered ruffle scarves first.... They don't take long AND you are getting paid.... (Just don't deliver them right away so they don't expect instant turn around in the future.) Lucky you, having a FREE outlet for selling your goodies.....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl2diva, beautiful scarves!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning! Sunday Morning Leftovers Breakfast with Popovers!
> ...


Earthquake in BC.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in one of my melancholy moods, actually C says I'm just overwhelmed with so much to do that I don't know what to do next. Which is kinda true, so many things to knit that have been requested, things I want to make for gifts for the holidays. And a sock that has been a pain trying to figure out the dang gusset :roll: I need to get organized, usually that is one trait that I am proud of, but the last few days it seems that everything has gone topsy turvy on me. Time to make a list I guess, I have all the projects separated into bags with the patterns on clipboards, but truthfully, Mom's new activity has thrown our daily routines out the window :lol: I am so very happy that she is able to do more, just now our routine for the past few months has totally changed in such wonderful ways. Oh well, should shut this down and make some attempt at prioritizing my list, well really should make the list first DUH! :lol:
> ...


Very wise philosophy Jynx- it is so important to go gently on yourself- and the more ticks you can create on your list the better- I have learned to go softly on myself and break tasks down to easier to accomplish- rather than expecting too much of myself. Like the bread machine beeped about 10 minutes ago- so I must go and get the loaf out- couple of ticks worth there... got to go ,Fale [two syllables] can't get his radio tuned!!!...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Good Morning! Sunday Morning Leftovers Breakfast with Popovers!
> 
> Just made a quick breakfast for DH. Left over German Potatoes and Creamy Cabbage from dinner at Haus Murphy last night. Also left over pork chop from the night before. Eggs with cheese and of course Popovers! This morning I made the Martha Stewart Popover recipe. It's different from the Neiman Marcus recipe in that you do not have to mess with your mixer. Everything is whisked. Very fast. They do not rise as high and are more dense than the N-M ones but they are delicious just the same. More flaky and less airy.
> 
> ...


Wow that's my kind of breakfast! Leftovers are always more tasty in the next meal perhaps because the flavors are mingled and the meat or vegetable has mellowed. Martha Stewart's popovers--well the basic four ingredients don't make it hers unless she has created a special method. The main thing about popovers is the freshness of the eggs. Here's my recipe. It's in my head but I still keep this card just in case--it's from the early 1960's.

1 cup flour
1 cup milk
4 large eggs
Pinch of salt

Mix ingredients with a fork or whisk. Grease pans well, or use Pam spray. Fill no more than 1/2 full. Place in cool oven (this is important!), 450 degrees F. Bake 30 minutes then reduce to 300 degrees F. and bake another 8 minutes or until quite brown on top. Makes approximately 8 popovers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Good Morning! Sunday Morning Leftovers Breakfast with Popovers!
> XO


WOW.... your breakfast is looking better than most restaurant fare... DH did make baon, eggs and tast this morning.... which is more than I normally eat and it was great on a chilly morning and counts for lunch too because I'm not moving....... GREAT popovers. Can't believe that in this way too well stocked kitchen, we don't have one, so I'm hoping to find one at Bed, Bath and Beyond as a kitchen fairy gift for DH this holiday.... I have a zillion coupons for that store and wouldl ike to use some up.....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Morning,Afternoon or Evening to all my friends.
Carol's gifts enjoyed the pictures. Thank you so much for sharing. 

I haven't went through all the postings as of yet. I don't know why I don't get the Forum notices like I use to, is something going on with it ? I look in my junk mail. I use to get a notice of the new TP ,but if I don't go to an old one a click on the back page or Active Topics I get nothing. When I was feeling so bad. Then got on the computer I had nothing from the Forum is that weird or is it me?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about sleeping in - i am not sure what is going on - i am spending much to much time in bed - not sleeping - just laying there. talk about needing a kick in the pants.

sandy - did i miss something ie: the rain storm. our east coast storm should not be bothering you in the pnw. 

ineed to get on the weather channel and see what is happening - i really doubt whether we will see any changes in our weather.

the puppies slept inside and went out around seven this morning - their cage is spotless - but i have little wet spots in my carpet - i couldn't get them out fast enough. they are all cuddled in the dog house - hickory fed them - rather they attacked and backed her into a corner - and then chowed their way through two big bowls of puppy chow - so now it is nap time. not much sun today - a cool breeze -so they are not in a playful mood.

the little boys are trick or treating again in the little town where grandma lives. they are dressed as the red and gold power ranger. too cute.

bailee is at a waterpart with friends - should be home later tonight.

think i will go frog one more row in the baby blanket and knit on it for a while.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> EVERYONE! You must go to this topic. I think it's in MAIN it's called "fantastic idea" and Rosemarychell posted it. She has a picture of a teapot that she uses as a yarn holder with the yarn thread through the spout! Such a fantastic idea! I just love it!


I get a cheap plastic pitcher and that lets me remove top to add project and needles (if small) and I can change projects... something you can't do when you thread through a spout or hole. It also gives me a handle to transport easily and won't break. I throw it in my bag and use it for going to games or any outside knitting..... I have some pretty yarn bowls, but don't want to chance taking them anywhere.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Ask4j Thank you for the Pop over recipe. So sorry about Clarence. I'm glad that sweet Pontuf got a lot of attention. I bet he really was in his glory.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am a little dense today ask4j - do you mean to put the popovers in the cool oven and then turn it to 450 degrees?

sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


Kids can say the funniest things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> 
> http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com/2012/10/a-sort-of-ode-to-chairs.html


I have a friend who collects chairs.... I do too, but it is a small collection of rockers.. all with special memories. One was in my grandmother's room and used to rock my dad.... another was my DH''s as a child and another was my mom's as a child, custom built for her by a furniture maker.... I also have one that was my grandparents and another very ordinary store bought one that was my husband's grandmothers... so they are all special to me..... I am on a never ending seach for an old white wicker one... but not having much luck..... the doll is darling...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Morning,Afternoon or Evening to all my friends.
> Carol's gifts enjoyed the pictures. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> I haven't went through all the postings as of yet. I don't know why I don't get the Forum notices like I use to, is something going on with it ? I look in my junk mail. I use to get a notice of the new TP ,but if I don't go to an old one a click on the back page or Active Topics I get nothing. When I was feeling so bad. Then got on the computer I had nothing from the Forum is that weird or is it me?


no dear, it is all part of the on going problem that Admin and the computer have re- categorised us as non knitting Chit-chat


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.
> 
> I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> 
> ...


bellestarr12, Thank you for sharing the picture of the beautiful doll. I love the little chair it is sitting on. She is posed so perfectly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl2diva, beautiful scarves!


Yes, yes, yes.... and the yarn is fabulous...

Sorlenna.... thanks for that link on the heart... I was expecting something aout a remaining partner dieing within a a short time after losing partner.... but this one is even more relevant to me.... as I have had some heart pains and some of the other symptoms recently and, having had a good EKG last year, had thought they were allstress related..... but did not realize just HOW MUCH damage could be done. I'll work even harder at getting rid of some of the stress.......


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm wondering also. Never heard of putting them in a cool oven to start but if it works I'm game

.


thewren said:


> i am a little dense today ask4j - do you mean to put the popovers in the cool oven and then turn it to 450 degrees?
> 
> sam
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Great post bellestarr12..I love the red chair with the metal framelooks sooo comfortable .in my first marriage I had several antique pieces from my husbands side of the family.I loved all the stories that went with each piece. When we divorced I left them with him as they were his families memories, not mine. I have no regrets leaving them, but, I do miss them. 
Thanks for posting.


bellestarr12 said:


> I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.
> 
> I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> 
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I take it B couldn't come over today? Think about the dancing tomorrow night and the fun you will have and the fact you finally get to wear one of those new dresses and B gets to wear one of his new shirts and ties!!! Hope you take a picture of the 2 of you all decked out for the night!!! 
Smile my friend.I send you hugging arms!!


KBW-1953 said:


> Doing fine. Feeling a bit blue today is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy...... Yes,,,,, I NEED those check-offs As far as distances,,,, Texas is huge. There is an old saying attributed to truck drivers. "The sun has rose, the sun has set, and here I am in Texas yet"..... Joe is about 4 hours south of me... give or take.... 

Another side note... They have just opened a new tollroad heading that way where the speed limit has been raised to 85 miles an hour...... and bypasses Austin... which is usually a traffic jam - as the state capitol, a college town, etc....

I fully understand those broken hearts...... but Livey wat talking very literally... thinking it prke like pottery and killed you..... That might be preferable to living with the pain of some relationships!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam.... When I visit my friend on Thurs. and we sip wine and work on our projects, there are often big lses of silence.... need to talk to enjoy the company of a good friend.....

I love that you are finishing the blanket to put away for Lexi.... Her lost brother *did* exist and should be memorialized...... In my own warped mind,,, having lost a dear grandparent (one from each side of the family) just as my girls were each born, I always like to think that my lost loved ones moved on in order to make room for my new loved ones..... and the circle is unbroken........

With that odd philosophy....I'm off to work on this hat before Monday shows up and I'm not done.... Back later. You all stay, safe, warm and dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy...... Yes,,,,, I NEED those check-offs As far as distances,,,, Texas is huge. There is an old saying attributed to truck drivers. "The sun has rose, the sun has set, and here I am in Texas yet"..... Joe is about 4 hours south of me... give or take....
> 
> Another side note... They have just opened a new tollroad heading that way where the speed limit has been raised to 85 miles an hour...... and bypasses Austin... which is usually a traffic jam - as the state capitol, a college town, etc....
> 
> I fully understand those broken hearts...... but Livey wat talking very literally... thinking it prke like pottery and killed you..... That might be preferable to living with the pain of some relationships!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam our rain storm isn't related to hurricane Sandy as far as I know. I haven't watched a lot of news lately but we were to have a few days of rain and we had a downpour all day yesterday it was worse inland than on the coast(or at least when we left the coast it was just misting). Driving home with standing water on roads and the downpour and poor visibility was horrible.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy day, everyone! I am also experiencing a lot of sleepiness. I thought I slept pretty good last night, but I have no energy and am ready for a nap! I have been working on my aunt's scarf, and am almost finished. This is a picture of where I started. it is a quick knit with bulky yarn. I can't remember where I got the pattern, but it was a freebie. I think I like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy day, everyone! I am also experiencing a lot of sleepiness. I thought I slept pretty good last night, but I have no energy and am ready for a nap! I have been working on my aunt's scarf, and am almost finished. This is a picture of where I started. it is a quick knit with bulky yarn. I can't remember where I got the pattern, but it was a freebie. I think I like it.


Won't download!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Silent companionship between friends is sometimes the best visit ever!



thewren said:


> no - no trip down memory lane - i'm not sure what we talked about - as i said - there was a lot of silence at our table - i think we were both tired and not real talkative.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

There was a popular song out about a White Sports Coat and a Pink Carnation. Always thought it was a Pink Car Nation. 
Also always thought dogs were male and cats were female as all the pictures on my wall were like that. 
And finally, My Dad's name is Cecil. He was often called Cec. While target practicing in the army during WW2, the seargent came along and said "Cease fire" so he did.



Sorlenna said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I just knit all the stitches it dont seem to matter about rib with that bind off....others might know different :-D
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

too true!



Pup lover said:


> Silent companionship between friends is sometimes the best visit ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver - love the skull hat!! Don't worry, I make lists too...especially for cleaning day - helps me get going 

I have the roasted chickpeas on my list of things to make. They sound delicious!

Thanks all for sharing photos; I love to look at them all (especially the ones of the food )

Puplover - I love Trader Joe's and Half Price Books too!!!

Ask4j - thanks for your popovers recipe. I'm on the hunt for a popover pan 

I finished the last wash cloth for the baby. It has a "J" on it. I will send it off tomorrow, with the MN wash cloth and the card. Hope the baby's mom and dad get a kick out of it


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Carol's Gifts -- sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you had a great day. Enjoy Locktober Fest.... my nieces and their husbands and children spent the day in Marengo yesterday at a pumpkin farm - the kids had a great time. They are ages 2 - 7, and then they all came over last night by the house with a homemade meal. Tossed salad, baked mostaccioli with meat sauce, garlic bread, cherry pie and apple pie with vanilla ice cream for dessert. My folks and I only had to put a tablecloth on the table and bring out extra chairs. My nieces did everything else.... even cleaned up the few pieces of silverware, coffee cups, and small bowls. 

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Carol's Gifts -- sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you had a great day. Enjoy Locktober Fest.... my nieces and their husbands and children spent the day in Marengo yesterday at a pumpkin farm - the kids had a great time. They are ages 2 - 7, and then they all came over last night by the house with a homemade meal. Tossed salad, baked mostaccioli with meat sauce, garlic bread, cherry pie and apple pie with vanilla ice cream for dessert. My folks and I only had to put a tablecloth on the table and bring out extra chairs. My nieces did everything else.... even cleaned up the few pieces of silverware, coffee cups, and small bowls.
> 
> Flockie


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Burke is still not well. He has been in his pj's for the past two days which is not like him. His daughter stopped by this morning for lunch and he did not get dressed then either. he says he just does not have the energy to do so. I asked him if he is wearing his mask at night but he is afraid of pushing the mucous down into his lungs. he says he is going dancing tomorrow though. This has been 5 weeks now. Worries me a bit but he says he will get better.



stubbynose said:


> I take it B couldn't come over today? Think about the dancing tomorrow night and the fun you will have and the fact you finally get to wear one of those new dresses and B gets to wear one of his new shirts and ties!!! Hope you take a picture of the 2 of you all decked out for the night!!!
> Smile my friend.I send you hugging arms!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dreamweaver - love the skull hat!! Don't worry, I make lists too...especially for cleaning day - helps me get going
> 
> I have the roasted chickpeas on my list of things to make. They sound delicious!
> 
> ...


very fine wash cloth


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I sometimes wonder about that too Jynx. I had been trying to get pregnant for 19 months when my grandfather died. I loved him so much but it was that month that I finally got pregnant with my daughter. I often wondered about the fact that one dies and another replaces. However, if that were true, how come the population keeps getting more and more. :shock: :shock: :shock:



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam.... When I visit my friend on Thurs. and we sip wine and work on our projects, there are often big lses of silence.... need to talk to enjoy the company of a good friend.....
> 
> I love that you are finishing the blanket to put away for Lexi.... Her lost brother *did* exist and should be memorialized...... In my own warped mind,,, having lost a dear grandparent (one from each side of the family) just as my girls were each born, I always like to think that my lost loved ones moved on in order to make room for my new loved ones..... and the circle is unbroken........
> 
> With that odd philosophy....I'm off to work on this hat before Monday shows up and I'm not done.... Back later. You all stay, safe, warm and dry.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> A funny story about my son who is now 32 years of age. They had Atari games when he was little and he always wanted to use our nice colour TV (remember when they first came on the market in the mid 60's?) Anyway I digress here. Anyway, Mom and Dad had several TVs in the house so decided they had a black and white TV in the basment that did not have sound but it would be good for his games. They asked him if he would like it and he said he would. He was told that it was a black and white TV though. That was ok with him. When he got it, he came to me and asked where the colour was on the TV. He had thought the TV itself was supposed to be black and white. whoever heard of the picture being black and white? And that was not all that long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the advice! I finished the sock (need to redo the bindoff, as it's a bit tight--part of my reluctance to work toe up, though I dislike grafting as well, so didn't want to work cuff down to start), held it up to show Bub, and he said, "You know they sell socks at Walmart, right?"


Just do one of the stretchy bindoffs and you will have no problems.
I see you have been given a link to one. Another one I do is work the first 2 stitches as normal but then instead of passing the 1st stich over the 2nd I knit the 2 together by putting my left needle into the back ot the two stitches oon the right needle and knitting them togehter, then knit 1 and 2 them togeher. And I do it as rib. This looks fine when on the leg as it stretched. But it does look a bit large before stretching. The one you were given the link for seems to look better straight after it is finished. I have only done this one once so far and find it a bit harder than the other one but that might just be practice. And i didn't do the yrn in the opposite direction so that might make it easier as the problem I had was getting the yarn picked up so I could pass it over.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm in one of my melancholy moods, actually C says I'm just overwhelmed with so much to do that I don't know what to do next. Which is kinda true, so many things to knit that have been requested, things I want to make for gifts for the holidays. And a sock that has been a pain trying to figure out the dang gusset :roll: I need to get organized, usually that is one trait that I am proud of, but the last few days it seems that everything has gone topsy turvy on me. Time to make a list I guess, I have all the projects separated into bags with the patterns on clipboards, but truthfully, Mom's new activity has thrown our daily routines out the window :lol: I am so very happy that she is able to do more, just now our routine for the past few months has totally changed in such wonderful ways. Oh well, should shut this down and make some attempt at prioritizing my list, well really should make the list first DUH! :lol:
> Hope everyone has a wonderfilled day/evening. Sending lots of Loves, Hugs n Prayers


 :lol:  Best wishes for the day to you Marianne.I have to prioritize several times through out the day--I have so many things to read, and do. All I want to do is spend time in the gym(4-5 Hrs), but I have to get things done, so sometimes I have to convince myself housework, laundry and reading is more important than going to work out!!!! Tomorrow I will probably go to Madison, WI to get my volunteer VA badge renewed. Nice drive about 1hr North of here. Anyway have a relaxing, refreshing evening. ((((((((HUG)))))))


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh they do not even know some of the singers and bands we knew. I remember being in grade 5 when the Beatles became popular. All that long hair and the Beatle outfits. Geez. Look at kids today with tatoos and quite often shaved heads or a colour not known in nature. :shock: :lol:

:roll: :lol: That is funny!!! My moments usually comes when I mention an old song or singer????[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Here is the scarf I made to go with Sorlenna's hat. I think it makes a nice set. I am going to try Packer colors next. The other is a scarf for a swap partner. Sorry it does not show up real well but it does have ruffles on each end which make it a little more dressy.
> 
> It's cold but partly sunny for Trick or Treaters which will be from 4-6 here (after the Packer game!). I always think it's a shame when the costumes moms have worked so hard on have to be covered up by jackets. I always like to see what everyone is wearing especially the real little ones.


HELLOOOOOO would really like to know the pattern for the stripy scarf!!!!!......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just skyed my daughter who is in Edinburgh, heading down to York soon to catch up with my mother who is also there.
But they had been in Inverness and it was snowing up there a couple of days ago. Appartentlythey were easilly picked as AUstralians as they were so well rugged up! They sound like they having a great time. First time we skyeed them and bought the rabbit is for them to see she took aff to the screen after them but today she just ignored them. Poor things, unloved by their baby- but what can they expect if they desert her?.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Last one..... DH, as a child in church, actually wondered why they sang about "the cross-eyed bear" for Jesus..... just where was he - as he wanted to see the bear...
> 
> (Green apples with peanut butter..... my favorite lunch or quick snack... Yum)


We actually had a bear called Gladly because ofcourse this cross-eyed bears name is Gladly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I just knit all the stitches it dont seem to matter about rib with that bind off....others might know different :-D
> ...


Isn't it wonderful though that all you have are 2 ends to weave in and no kitchener? Why is that so many of us love our knitting needles but when it comes to a small needle with a hole in one end we do all we can to avoid using it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I just knit all the stitches it dont seem to matter about rib with that bind off....others might know different :-D


That would make it a lot easier too. So two things to try mext time.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> ...


Well, my collection is small too - you've seen it all if you went to the blog ;-) And thank you - I knitted Berthe Antoinette for myself, having no grandchildren at the time and now, with 3 boys and 1 girl whose mother threw away the Raggedy Ann I made her when she got dirty, I guess I'll keep her!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you knit the doll bellestarr?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes I did knit her, Sam, the year before our first grandchild was born - and with 3 boys and 1 girl who I think would appreciate her but her mom threw away the Raggedy Ann I made her when she got dirty, I think I'll keep her. She's from a pattern in an old (maybe 30 years) Better Homes and Gardens book. I looked on their website for the pattern but couldn't find it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> There was a popular song out about a White Sports Coat and a Pink Carnation. Always thought it was a Pink Car Nation.
> Also always thought dogs were male and cats were female as all the pictures on my wall were like that.
> And finally, My Dad's name is Cecil. He was often called Cec. While target practicing in the army during WW2, the seargent came along and said "Cease fire" so he did.
> 
> And I guess he got in trouble for that! Imagine if it had been in action.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


I made a beautiful cloth doll for my younger niece, to the envy of my two, she had an embroidered face and several changes of clothes, but when I asked Emily at 18 if she still had her- the girl had no knowledge of ever having had it, [jealousy factor from sister in law????!!!!.....]


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Doing fine. Feeling a bit blue today is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roll: :lol:  :-D Is that you KBW-1953 saying you are Blue today???? Well just go back a few pages and reread :and that's when the fight started, and before you know it you will be laughing in no time flat!!!! turn on extra lights, (yea- I know it burns electricity but if you need cheering-nothing works faster than a good laugh and a really good light!!! Our bodies need sunshine and when winter starts sometimes we don't get enough and tend to stay indoors too much. Read comic strips if you have to, but keep smiling, get on TP, and laugh with us!!!Sending you a picture that hopefully will at least make you smile!!! It really is funnier than I thought--when I looked back at the horse mascot picture--they had his tail tucked between his leg and it comes out in the front!!OOOPS!!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I read backward on the tea party till I found your skull beanie - it looks great! You've been very very busy!

Strawberry4u, stubbynose, myfanwy and I know I've forgotten a few but I have to get off the computer and don't have time to go back to see who right now, so please know your comments matter to me - I just sometimes have a brain like a sieve - thank you for the kind comments about my blog. I'm so glad you enjoyed it. And yes, I did knit the doll but no longer have the pattern, unfortunately. It was in an old (as in 30 years or so) book by Better HOmes and Gardens that had all kinds of crafts and recipes in it.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Oh, how sad! You may well be right


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh they do not even know some of the singers and bands we knew. I remember being in grade 5 when the Beatles became popular. All that long hair and the Beatle outfits. Geez. Look at kids today with tatoos and quite often shaved heads or a colour not known in nature. :shock: :lol:
> 
> :roll: :lol: That is funny!!! My moments usually comes when I mention an old song or singer????


[/quote]

My children know many of the same bands and songs that I listened to at their age. It is nice because we can all sing along to the songs. Even my grandchildren sing along. Many tattoos have a personal meaning for the person. I know several women that have tattoos in honour of their surviving a very abusive relationship.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> Carol's Gifts -- sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you had a great day. Enjoy Locktober Fest.... my nieces and their husbands and children spent the day in Marengo yesterday at a pumpkin farm - the kids had a great time. They are ages 2 - 7, and then they all came over last night by the house with a homemade meal. Tossed salad, baked mostaccioli with meat sauce, garlic bread, cherry pie and apple pie with vanilla ice cream for dessert. My folks and I only had to put a tablecloth on the table and bring out extra chairs. My nieces did everything else.... even cleaned up the few pieces of silverware, coffee cups, and small bowls.
> 
> Flockie


 :wink: Thanks Flockie--Marengo is not real far from where I live. There are a lot of great free places to dee and do things around this area. Your dinner sounds delicious. My DIL is a great Italian cook!!! and health conscious also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


That is soooo sad to have a gift you took so much time to make thrown away. I would keep the knitted doll too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


What's even funnier about that is I love sewing fabric, but not yarn things! :roll: I've just finished the first UGG slipper for Stinkbug (GS), but it required sewing and I'm already trying to figure out how to cut that down for the next one. Ha!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Perhaps I am the exception, but I love closing the toes with the Kitchener stitch/grafting! Everything looks so nice, neat, and tidy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How right you are NanaCaren. I'll own up...I have several tattoos and they all are significant to events in my life. Didn't get the first one until I was 42 and folks thought I was having a midlife crisis...I wasn't. And yes, I did find getting one lead to getting another, then another, and so on. Don't regret getting a single one of them (small and large) and if they weren't cost inhibitive at this point I would probably get more. Yep...guess I'm a wild child still in some ways. LOL Oh yeah...almost 60 now.



NanaCaren said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh they do not even know some of the singers and bands we knew. I remember being in grade 5 when the Beatles became popular. All that long hair and the Beatle outfits. Geez. Look at kids today with tatoos and quite often shaved heads or a colour not known in nature. :shock: :lol:
> ...


My children know many of the same bands and songs that I listened to at their age. It is nice because we can all sing along to the songs. Even my grandchildren sing along. Many tattoos have a personal meaning for the person. I know several women that have tattoos in honour of their surviving a very abusive relationship.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops, meant to say hello first and forgot...just finished catching up from this morning before leaving to take DD back to college. It was a great weeken with her home and she texted me just a bit ago to say she had a good weekend home. She is talking about possib,ly transferring next year in the fall to a college closer...only 1 and 1/2 hours away. That would be nice having her closer. We (DH and I) are pretty tired from driving so much today.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Well that's one way to get it up to 450 degrees F. I rarely use recipes any more and it becomes automatic--sorry I left out that detail--the idea is that you don't pre-heat so you start with a cool oven, then when you pop them in, turn the oven on to 450. They also can be made ahead of time but kept in the fridge until ready to bake. The cold to hot is what makes them pop.

I think a gas heated oven would make even better popovers because of the instant heat. Popovers are so simple to make but just remembering a few things helps so that they rise properly.



thewren said:


> i am a little dense today ask4j - do you mean to put the popovers in the cool oven and then turn it to 450 degrees?
> 
> sam


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the scarf I made to go with Sorlenna's hat. I think it makes a nice set. I am going to try Packer colors next. The other is a scarf for a swap partner. Sorry it does not show up real well but it does have ruffles on each end which make it a little more dressy.
> ...


Sorry -- just finished with the Trick and Treaters. I think we had about 150 kids. Still have a bag plus a few bars left. Will have to find a place for them so I don't eat them!

The scarf is knit horizontally and you make the fringe as you go. I cast on 220 sts on size 7 needle leaving a 8inch tail for the fringe. Knit across and at the end of the row cut the yarn leaving an 8 inch tail. Go back to the end you started with and repeat for two more rows. After three rows, you turn the work and do three rows starting at the opposite end with the second color. After every three rows knot the fringe together. Repeat until you have the 
width you desire. Bind off and even out the fringes at each end. I like the effect of two colors best but I have made it with as many as six different colors. Great way to use leftovers.
Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.
> 
> I did put up a new blog post, filled with nostalgia and dedicated to my ongoing love affair with chairs, if you'd like to take a look:
> 
> ...


I loved your chairs, Belle. I have a bit of a chair "thing" too. In fact, the wallpaper on my cell phone is a picture of the wooden client chair that I had in my office for the full 23+ years I worked there. For some reason, I wasn't allowed to steal it when I retired. :roll: The County tends to frown on theft, dontcha know? Now you've got me thinking that maybe I should go back to the second-hand store where I saw a really nice swivel armchair last week. It reminded me of my mom. Hmmm. Wonder where I might fit it in...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually I do not believe he got in trouble. Dad had thought he was given an order to fire. When the sergent realized what his name was, he realized why Dad had fired at the target.



darowil said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a popular song out about a White Sports Coat and a Pink Carnation. Always thought it was a Pink Car Nation.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Carol, you are so good for the emotions. I went out and got myself some comfort food tonight for dinner. I may regret it later but for now it helps and when I got back, my two little girls upstairs came down to do some Halloween crafts with me for half an hour before their bedtime. They are almost 4 and 6 years of age and it is the first time they have come down to my place. Really cute little girls. Had to tell them there is rules in my place and they have to follow them or they cannot come down but they were pretty good tonight. I had told their mother that on the Sunday's that they are not at their Dad's place, I will take them for a couple of hours in the morning and do crafts or music or what have you with them. My own grandchildren are 3000 miles away so it will give me my grandma fix. So it helped me somewhat today. Mostly I think I am blue because Burke has been so sick for 5 weeks now and it is a cold/flu thing. Normally he is so healthy. But although I see him a little here and there, I do miss having him around more. And I do hate to see him so sick and I cannot do anything to help him much. I have gone down there with homemade soup etc. and have cleaned up a little around his place but would rather him be feeling better. And with that note, I will post a photo of me as a clown. Yes, blue me, used to do children's birthday parties and was a clown. Hard to believe, eh?



carol's gifts said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Doing fine. Feeling a bit blue today is all.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Marianne, do you have a link for their site please.[/quote]

I believe Marianne meant to say Delaware Head Huggers not Head Hunters!!!! haha, here is the site.
http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.ca/[/quote]

OH My, so very sorry... burst out laughing when I saw this.. my apologies, yes, it is Huggers, :shock:  Thank you so very much for catching my mistype.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Back from our 2 generation sister's reunion that was a 94th birthday party for my aunt. She looks fabulous and we had such a great time. How I love having my aunts tell stories of their life. They always make them so funny and we laugh and laugh till the tears come down our faces. It was so good to see everyone again. I don't have family where I live except for my own son and his family, so always great to see extended family.

They loved seeing the knitting and rug hooking I am doing. Tired myself out with driving in the cold rain and fog. Thank goodness everyone made it safely home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hi Marianne, do you have a link for their site please.


I believe Marianne meant to say Delaware Head Huggers not Head Hunters!!!! haha, here is the site.
http://knittingwithschnapps.blogspot.ca/[/quote]

OH My, so very sorry... burst out laughing when I saw this.. my apologies, yes, it is Huggers, :shock:  Thank you so very much for catching my mistype.[/quote]

See, now you are making me laugh till tear come to my eyes. :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't apologize Marianne....Thank You. That was good for a belly laugh. You could be one of my sisters or aunts.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Great success at the bookstore. I found "Vintage Styles for Today" by Lion Brand Yarn, A book about Galveston, Texas from 1845 to 1860, a book from Thomas Covenant series, and a tarot set for a friend. 

I was excited over the Vintage Styles because they adapted a lot of styles from the 1910s-1920s to the modern figure. I like most of that book. I'm excited to try a couple of the patterns.

I'm watching a Pathfinder video about Frankenstorm Prep. I figure step one for prep is keep calm, find out what you have, and what you need (not want) to get thru it as best as you can.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Took a nap and now I'm catching up and watching the World Series. This may be the last game. Giants 3 Tigers 0. I really thought it would be a closer race, but the Tigers must have used everything up in New York! I like both teams so it really doesn't matter to me. It's kind of nice not to be emotionally involved!

I'll try to copy and paste the scarf. I'm on a mac and sometimes things don't show up on PC's. I know what I did wrong, so I will have to go back and re-do! I didn't save as a jpeg! Silly me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Last one..... DH, as a child in church, actually wondered why they sang about "the cross-eyed bear" for Jesus..... just where was he - as he wanted to see the bear...
> ...


Love the story about the song and cross-eyed bear. I always wondered why they had an onion standing in their heart at church. My interpretation of I've got the peasive (sp?) passive onion standing down in my heart. It's really passive "understanding" down in my heart. Oh yes, I was a child then too.....HONEST :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it will work now! This is the scarf I am knitting for my aunt's 85th birthday.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think it will work now! This is the scarf I am knitting for my aunt's 85th birthday.


Looking for the like button. will this do? :thumbup:

I'm catching up on my weekend comics, and I came across this. I love Pickles:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope I did not offend anyone about the tatoos. I am not particularly fond of them myself but I would never be upset if someone wanted to have one. I guess I had at one time thought of a tiny little one, such as a butterfly or a flower, but then thought of my grandfather's tatoo from the war and how you could not tell what it was anymore and I just did not want that. And I guess I see my daughter spending tons of money on having new ones added when she owes her grandfather and myself lots of money also and that bothers me. And she owes phone companies etc. Leaves a sour taste in my mouth. 
But for those that love them, please do not think I judge you on them. Please accept my apolgies if I hurt you in any way. I never meant to do that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear that the trip went well and that you got home safely!! I've been waiting to see your post knowing how much work and effort you put into this. I'm glad you all had a wonderful time.



Angora1 said:


> Back from our 2 generation sister's reunion that was a 94th birthday party for my aunt. She looks fabulous and we had such a great time. How I love having my aunts tell stories of their life. They always make them so funny and we laugh and laugh till the tears come down our faces. It was so good to see everyone again. I don't have family where I live except for my own son and his family, so always great to see extended family.
> 
> They loved seeing the knitting and rug hooking I am doing. Tired myself out with driving in the cold rain and fog. Thank goodness everyone made it safely home.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone... just a quick note before I shut this down and try to finish the 3rd scarf of the day. They really do work up quickly, the shop isn't open again until Wednesday, so I have time to make up several more. She wanted at least 10, so with what I already had made, I may be able to have them all ready. Only problem is I have to go to Gainesville to get the yarn. But we had wanted to have a shopping day so will just make it tomorrow. And the yarn is on sale at both Michaels and JoAnns!! Plus I need (or want) some extra sets of dpns. C is going to front me start up money, I've had 3 phone calls today from my friend and she wore her scarf to church and she told me to stock up cause between now and Christmas she is going to have a lot of orders for me. I don't really want this to turn into a business, or "work" but will be nice to have some extra Christmas money for sure! 
I hope all that are on the upper East Coast are safe and secure.. I haven't heard any reports since this morning. 
Hugs, Loves n lots of Prayers..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't bother me. I respect everyone in their opinion as long as they don't judge someone because of having them. There are some designs I find offensive myself but whatever floats the recipients boat so to speak.



KBW-1953 said:


> I hope I did not offend anyone about the tatoos. I am not particularly fond of them myself but I would never be upset if someone wanted to have one. I guess I had at one time thought of a tiny little one, such as a butterfly or a flower, but then thought of my grandfather's tatoo from the war and how you could not tell what it was anymore and I just did not want that. And I guess I see my daughter spending tons of money on having new ones added when she owes her grandfather and myself lots of money also and that bothers me. And she owes phone companies etc. Leaves a sour taste in my mouth.
> But for those that love them, please do not think I judge you on them. Please accept my apolgies if I hurt you in any way. I never meant to do that.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This came into my Facebook Page tonight and thought I would share it with you all and for those that have lost their wonderful fur babies. Hope you like it as much as I did.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

How sweet! I loved the "heart!"


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you settleg. I try not to judge people for the most part. I have seen some cute ones, that is for sure and I understand that some people have them for special reasons.



settleg said:


> Didn't bother me. I respect everyone in their opinion as long as they don't judge someone because of having them. There are some designs I find offensive myself but whatever floats the recipients boat so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The heart is so sweet KBW. Would make a lovely card for someone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No problem KBW. Just from reading your posts I didn't think you were one to be judgemental.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Read in one of your post KBW how it can get down to -40 degrees in some areas in Canada. Brrrr....would love to see lots of snow but don't think I could bear the cold like that. My brother lives in Wisconsin and I can't imagine having as much snow as he has most winters. Definitly like milder temperatures.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Or possibly a tatoo. hehehehe But kidding aside, I could see someone that made a little grave putting this verse with it. I would consider doing that.



settleg said:


> The heart is so sweet KBW. Would make a lovely card for someone.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

When I moved to Ontario, not far from Wisconsin, I moved on Boxing Day of 2004. I left Vancouver BC at 40*F and arrived here at -40*F. A total of 80*F difference. I am not sure what temps I will see where I am now, but possibly a little warmer. But here they get a lot of snow. It is right in the stream of Lake Effect Snowfalls. Once the temperatures get really super low, then there is less snowfall as the lakes will be frozen over. And usually you get lovely sunny days when those lower temperatures occur. I am not really a winter person but there are some nice things about being here. This year, I want to do some things I never have done before. Burke is going to take me ice skating outside. He has also said he will take me snow shoeing and cross country skiing. Seems like a bit of hard work but will give it a try. When it is sunny out, you can dress for the weather and go for walks and that is also lovely. What amazes me is to see these low low temperatures and see snow melting off the roof in the sunshine. So I will make the best of it and maybe I will eventually enjoy the snow. Lets face it, it would be nice to cuddle up with Burke beside a nice warm fire in the fireplace LOL. We discussed what I would do if there is extended power outages here. Up north, there was a generator that I could get going and have power and heat. Here that would not be the case. He said, then you would come down here and snuggle in front of the fire. Sounds good to me LOL



settleg said:


> Read in one of your post KBW how it can get down to -40 degrees in some areas in Canada. Brrrr....would love to see lots of snow but don't think I could bear the cold like that. My brother lives in Wisconsin and I can't imagine having as much snow as he has most winters. Definitly like milder temperatures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have buried our pets as they pass in a flower bed and put a slab of marble as a marker. My husband even made a coffin and our DD decorated it when our first chihuahua died. I even made a shroud type of bag to put her in. She was such a special dog. When we brought our DD home when she was born the dog would not let anyone but myself or DH near her bassinet. We have a picture of our DD at age two sitting next to the dog on the porch and she has decorated the dog with a dozen bead necklaces. That dog would tolerate anything from DD.



KBW-1953 said:


> Or possibly a tatoo. hehehehe But kidding aside, I could see someone that made a little grave putting this verse with it. I would consider doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound like a nice idea Burke had. LOL Here in Georgia we have more problems with ice storms than snow storms. Fortunately I've only had to go about a week without power but other areas have had it worse. What snow we do get is a wet heavy snow.



KBW-1953 said:


> When I moved to Ontario, not far from Wisconsin, I moved on Boxing Day of 2004. I left Vancouver BC at 40*F and arrived here at -40*F. A total of 80*F difference. I am not sure what temps I will see where I am now, but possibly a little warmer. But here they get a lot of snow. It is right in the stream of Lake Effect Snowfalls. Once the temperatures get really super low, then there is less snowfall as the lakes will be frozen over. And usually you get lovely sunny days when those lower temperatures occur. I am not really a winter person but there are some nice things about being here. This year, I want to do some things I never have done before. Burke is going to take me ice skating outside. He has also said he will take me snow shoeing and cross country skiing. Seems like a bit of hard work but will give it a try. When it is sunny out, you can dress for the weather and go for walks and that is also lovely. What amazes me is to see these low low temperatures and see snow melting off the roof in the sunshine. So I will make the best of it and maybe I will eventually enjoy the snow. Lets face it, it would be nice to cuddle up with Burke beside a nice warm fire in the fireplace LOL. We discussed what I would do if there is extended power outages here. Up north, there was a generator that I could get going and have power and heat. Here that would not be the case. He said, then you would come down here and snuggle in front of the fire. Sounds good to me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I had an olde english sheepdog that was my first baby. my ex had decided after we got married that he no longer wanted children so thought if he got me the dog, it would take care of my maternal instincts. Well a few years later he could see that was not going to do it. I dearly loved the dog, but I still wanted a family. So we had Aaron. That poor dog. Once he could crawl around, he would snuggle up to her and he would pull her fur. You could see her face cringe but she took it all. She was such a nice dog. Then some kids lit some firecrackers one night which terrified her. I had her chained on the back deck while she was outside and she broke loose off the chain and jumped a 6 foot fence to get away and was hit by a car. it just broke my heart.



settleg said:


> We have buried our pets as they pass in a flower bed and put a slab of marble as a marker. My husband even made a coffin and our DD decorated it when our first chihuahua died. I even made a shroud type of bag to put her in. She was such a special dog. When we brought our DD home when she was born the dog would not let anyone but myself or DH near her bassinet. We have a picture of our DD at age two sitting next to the dog on the porch and she has decorated the dog with a dozen bead necklaces. That dog would tolerate anything from DD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sad about your dog being hit. I grew up always having dogs and cats around. My dad used to raise hunting dogs (pointers) and trained them. The last litter we had the mom died when the pups were just a few days old and my mom fed them using a baby bottle. She would hold each one and rock as she fed them just like a child. 

Having been up so late last night I'm going to say good night for now. Will see folks tomorrow. Hope you rest well tonight.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good night settleg. Sweet Dreams.



settleg said:


> That is so sad about your dog being hit. I grew up always having dogs and cats around. My dad used to raise hunting dogs (pointers) and trained them. The last litter we had the mom died when the pups were just a few days old and my mom fed them using a baby bottle. She would hold each one and rock as she fed them just like a child.
> 
> Having been up so late last night I'm going to say good night for now. Will see folks tomorrow. Hope you rest well tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for prayers. Wish I could love on your pups. Calming healing energy.

Dreamweaver our prayers are with you also. We live three hours from UCLA but for cardiac care it is our hospital of choice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Roberta,
Thank you for your compassion.
Sassafras/Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you for your thoughts.
Sassafras/Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


Thank you so much! I got woken three times last night by a persistent scammer, whom I unfortunately trusted enough to give my mobile number- so I am a bit weary although it is only 4-15pm here- had not thought of knitting it 'sideways' !!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

settleg, you can see this in the morning but I grew up with so many animals. My mother always wanted to breed caged birds. In the end, we had 500 of them. Budgies, Cockatiels, Parrots, Canaries, Finch, Minah Birds. you name it, we had birds from all over the world. We also had dogs and cats, every farm animal you can think of, pheasants of different kinds, chickens, peacocks, ducks, geese, turkeys, ferrets, pet skunks, donkeys, cows, ponies and one horse, goats and sheep and pigs. We had red raccoons, coatimundi, gerbils, hamsters, guinea pigs, rabbits, patagonian cavy, hedgehog, pet mice and rats, and monkeys. In monkeys, we had squirrel monkeys, rhesus monkeys, capuchkin monkey, spider monkey, and a macaque from China. I am not sure if I have left anything out, but it was an experience that not many get to have. It was a good way to grow up. All this was on 5 acres of land. We had school tours come to our real life farm, 3 times a day, 5 days a week, 2 months of every year. I have had people ask if I like animals. how could I not? It was born into me. I only have one cat and one dog and do not really want anything more for now, but I would not want to be without my babies either. They are my lifeline.



settleg said:


> That is so sad about your dog being hit. I grew up always having dogs and cats around. My dad used to raise hunting dogs (pointers) and trained them. The last litter we had the mom died when the pups were just a few days old and my mom fed them using a baby bottle. She would hold each one and rock as she fed them just like a child.
> 
> Having been up so late last night I'm going to say good night for now. Will see folks tomorrow. Hope you rest well tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I had an olde english sheepdog that was my first baby. my ex had decided after we got married that he no longer wanted children so thought if he got me the dog, it would take care of my maternal instincts. Well a few years later he could see that was not going to do it. I dearly loved the dog, but I still wanted a family. So we had Aaron. That poor dog. Once he could crawl around, he would snuggle up to her and he would pull her fur. You could see her face cringe but she took it all. She was such a nice dog. Then some kids lit some firecrackers one night which terrified her. I had her chained on the back deck while she was outside and she broke loose off the chain and jumped a 6 foot fence to get away and was hit by a car. it just broke my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a sad tale! My beautiful ginger kitten, Jennifer- [she WAS female] got run over when I was about 6- Mum had to have a proper funeral for us all [my brothers- twins may have been as young as 3 and a bit]- she must have been on the small side because we put her in a shoe box, with flowers and buried her with due ceremony. Just found out that the people who own my old house have cut down even more of the trees [numptie heathens]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> settleg, you can see this in the morning but I grew up with so many animals. My mother always wanted to breed caged birds. In the end, we had 500 of them. Budgies, Cockatiels, Parrots, Canaries, Finch, Minah Birds. you name it, we had birds from all over the world. We also had dogs and cats, every farm animal you can think of, pheasants of different kinds, chickens, peacocks, ducks, geese, turkeys, ferrets, pet skunks, donkeys, cows, ponies and one horse, goats and sheep and pigs. We had red raccoons, coatimundi, gerbils, hamsters, guinea pigs, rabbits, patagonian cavy, hedgehog, pet mice and rats, and monkeys. In monkeys, we had squirrel monkeys, rhesus monkeys, capuchkin monkey, spider monkey, and a macaque from China. I am not sure if I have left anything out, but it was an experience that not many get to have. It was a good way to grow up. All this was on 5 acres of land. We had school tours come to our real life farm, 3 times a day, 5 days a week, 2 months of every year. I have had people ask if I like animals. how could I not? It was born into me. I only have one cat and one dog and do not really want anything more for now, but I would not want to be without my babies either. They are my lifeline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was more than a farm- more like a private Zoo!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just bought some cheap size 19 circular needles on Overstock.com and got free shipping! I knew I wouldn't use them very much, but wanted them for the rugs that were posted and some scarves I have patterns for. Checked Addi and theirs were $26.50 and KnitPicks doesn't make that size, so just went cheap. If they last through a few projects it will be worth it. If I find I use them more, then I'll spring for the Addi.

Hope everyone is well and has a good night, or day. Baseball is still on, and since it is a tie, I'll be up for a while. May check back later, if not, good night!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver were can I find the pattern for this hat? I love it!

have done 4 different colors of glow-in-the-dark skull hats and now have to figure out how to make the pattern fit a toddler and get one done for Monday..... I also need to block the Wingspan, Ashton and 2 scarves and a vest. Maybe tomorrow... and then I can post some pictures.

Here is one of the hats..[/quote]


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is another recipe from the cleveland clinic
> ...


FYI i figured up the pts for WW and for the 1/2 C. its 3 pts. not bad. i love love love chick peas :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


finally got a quiet moment to look at the Blog- beautiful chairs- did you restore them your self- sorry my eyes are playing up and I did not read it!!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just bought some cheap size 19 circular needles on Overstock.com and got free shipping! I knew I wouldn't use them very much, but wanted them for the rugs that were posted and some scarves I have patterns for. Checked Addi and theirs were $26.50 and KnitPicks doesn't make that size, so just went cheap. If they last through a few projects it will be worth it. If I find I use them more, then I'll spring for the Addi.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and has a good night, or day. Baseball is still on, and since it is a tie, I'll be up for a while. May check back later, if not, good night!


I was rather pleased with my three pairs of Bamboo needles I picked up last week for $3 NZ a piece 12 inch long, and 9, 10, and 12 mm's. Along with not quite enough yarn for the current eyelash project!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oops, meant to say hello first and forgot...just finished catching up from this morning before leaving to take DD back to college. It was a great weeken with her home and she texted me just a bit ago to say she had a good weekend home. She is talking about possib,ly transferring next year in the fall to a college closer...only 1 and 1/2 hours away. That would be nice having her closer. We (DH and I) are pretty tired from driving so much today.


Hoping it may work out for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Back from our 2 generation sister's reunion that was a 94th birthday party for my aunt. She looks fabulous and we had such a great time. How I love having my aunts tell stories of their life. They always make them so funny and we laugh and laugh till the tears come down our faces. It was so good to see everyone again. I don't have family where I live except for my own son and his family, so always great to see extended family.
> 
> They loved seeing the knitting and rug hooking I am doing. Tired myself out with driving in the cold rain and fog. Thank goodness everyone made it safely home.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been very lazy so far today, just stayed in bed reading and writing :-D but now I need to get up and do the laundry and some gardening.
> ...


You definitely should go back and get that chair! :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Thank you, Myfanwy. Yes, with the help of DH we cleaned the oak chairs (the rocker had to be stripped of some hideous paint first) and then used a tung oil finish, and the red one I just painted over the old, nearly worn off paint. The first chair, the little dark wood rocker, is just as it came from the secondhand store and really only needs some furniture polish. The green rocker, however, is going to look quite different when we finish with it (though when we'll get around to that is anyone's guess). Maybe when your eyes are rested you can read the rest


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like everyone has had a productive weekend of one sort or another - i did get some knitting in.

lexi and a girlfriend took over my computer for most of the evening getting a power point presentation done for english class tomorrow. told them they would work faste if they didn't text so much. lol

i see we are still at the top of the chit chat listing - i will check tomorrow and see where we are. some of you are having difficulty finding the knitting tea party - go to user list and type in "thewren" to bring up my name - then check out the listings under my name - that should lead you to us - if not - pm me and i will help you.

it has been brought to my attention - and i am at fault also - when referring to us we should go it knitting tea party or ktp - in keeping with trying to show the powers that be that we do discuss knitting.

sam

see you tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad that angora is home and had a great visit with the sisters...

I finished the toddler hat and it turned out fine by just going down 2 sizes on the needle. I used the shorter points on my shortDreamz pints that RookieRietire sent to me and put them on my 16" cable that I ordered from Deramores and it was a breeze to knit... I did have to eventually switch to DPN's to finish trhe decreases, but it was short work and looks cute.....

I'm yawning and the heater has must come on... so I'm off to snuggle under the blankets and get a good noght's sleep. I didn't get up until after 11 today, but still feel a little lethargic... or that Xanax pill is kicking in really fast............. 

Hope that the storm is not as bad as expected and that all our wandering ktp people get home safely.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I don't think we need to worry about where we are, just that we keep going. I honestly don't think they will ever move us back. And, in reality, we do a lot of "chit chatting!" I think the posts in Main usually deal with 1 topic at a time. I'm not saying that I like being in Chit Chat, but I don't think it will change. I do agree that we need to somehow get specialness out there so that others can find us. I wonder if admin would consider putting us first in CC everyday. Now we are only posted once a week. Just a thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't really agree Pammie, but don't want to start an arguement. I have just checked out the Home list of Chit- Chat- and we are well down the list because it is so long since you posted


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I don't think we need to worry about where we are, just that we keep going. I honestly don't think they will ever move us back. And, in reality, we do a lot of "chit chatting!" I think the posts in Main usually deal with 1 topic at a time. I'm not saying that I like being in Chit Chat, but I don't think it will change. I do agree that we need to somehow get specialness out there so that others can find us. I wonder if admin would consider putting us first in CC everyday. Now we are only posted once a week. Just a thought.


however with my post that put us right back up on top- so the computer works on a time basis- which is not especially fair- So many of us are in the US or CAnada- but we have some faithful KTP followers over other parts of the globe- one US contributor/friend has had difficulty finding us- I know because I got a worried email from her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BUT while I have been typing out a PM, we have dropped three places in Chit-Chat!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that last post puts us back up at the top! Fair??????????????!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

and because I seem to be solo at the moment, while I have had my supper we have dropped to #10- I think this could be quite confusing for people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

But this last post has brought us back up to #1, point made? it is numerical, not truly logical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well from having too many notoifications of the TP this time none so I had to go huntin gfor todays postings- and I think I even posted this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What's even funnier about that is I love sewing fabric, but not yarn things! :roll: I've just finished the first UGG slipper for Stinkbug (GS), but it required sewing and I'm already trying to figure out how to cut that down for the next one. Ha!


I think we all just a little crazy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Here is the scarf I made to go with Sorlenna's hat. I think it makes a nice set. I am going to try Packer colors next. The other is a scarf for a swap partner. Sorry it does not show up real well but it does have ruffles on each end which make it a little more dressy.
> 
> It's cold but partly sunny for Trick or Treaters which will be from 4-6 here (after the Packer game!). I always think it's a shame when the costumes moms have worked so hard on have to be covered up by jackets. I always like to see what everyone is wearing especially the real little ones.


Great work Purl2Diva. Love the hat and scarf and then the elegant scarf next. You can be so proud of your work!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > What's even funnier about that is I love sewing fabric, but not yarn things! :roll: I've just finished the first UGG slipper for Stinkbug (GS), but it required sewing and I'm already trying to figure out how to cut that down for the next one. Ha!
> ...


Yeah.. we are a little crazy.. but hey... that's what makes us so much fun :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Monday morning..or whatever time zone hope it's a good one for you ;-) 
Thoughts and prayers are with all that are in the path of Sandy, sure hope that it won't be as bad as they are predicting. Stay safe and keep your yarn dry  
I managed to get the insulation down this morning.. so garage and storage closet should be much warmer this winter. (I have heater on a timer in the closet protects my paints and glues and caulk from freezing) 
Was a beautiful moon set, not sure of the camera (temporary a loan from a friend) will take a decent picture but hope to take one tonight. I'm trying to justify purchasing the Nikon DSLR that I really want, it is too expensive to expect anyone to purchase as a gift. I hope they have a decent sale on them during the holidays, but I am picky and really don't' want to settle. I have 4, 35mm cameras and I love the pictures they produce, just the hassle now of film development, but I do take at least one along when I know I am going to enjoy beautiful scenery. 
Sorry didn't mean to ramble.. we are heading in to Gainesville for some shopping, Target, Joann's, Michaels, Books a Million, Best Buy.. oh mercy my card is going to be sore after all the swipes I'm sure :lol: ;-) Late lunch at Olive Garden with 2 dear friends, Mom is going to sleep early I'm sure and will probably sleep late tomorrow also, but she will have a good time and that is what counts!
Hugs, Loves n Prayers.. I've got to shower and prepare her breakfast. Be safe in all that you do today.. YOU are very special to me and so many others on our Tea Party and of course your loved ones 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-) :!:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Was a beautiful moon set, not sure of the camera (temporary a loan from a friend) will take a decent picture but hope to take one tonight. I'm trying to justify purchasing the Nikon DSLR that I really want, it is too expensive to expect anyone to purchase as a gift. I hope they have a decent sale on them during the holidays, but I am picky and really don't' want to settle. I have 4, 35mm cameras and I love the pictures they produce, just the hassle now of film development, but I do take at least one along when I know I am going to enjoy beautiful scenery. 

The quality of the phots will justify the cost of the camera. Which one were you thinking of buying?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope all those in the path of Sandy, have battened down the hatches and that you have your yarn to hand. Please all stay safe.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bellestar I'm assuming that the mother that threw Ann away was not your daughter? Did she not realize she could be washed? So sorry your hard work and love were treated that way.



bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > did you knit the doll bellestarr?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The school has just called to say they are closing at 10:45 due to the threat of high winds expected today. The winds don't seem too bad right now, very grey skies though. Hope all those in the direct path of Sandy are safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had an email come in, from Carol['s Gifts]- Is having major computer problems- but whether it is her computer or the KP website is having a hissy fit I am not able to work out- but no how can she get on to KP, or admin, and she asked me to let people know her problem, she has not willingly gone silent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The school has just called to say they are closing at 10:45 due to the threat of high winds expected today. The winds don't seem too bad right now, very grey skies though. Hope all those in the direct path of Sandy are safe.


Has it come ashore anywhere yet- I'd heard he was very slow moving!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was a beautiful moon set, not sure of the camera (temporary a loan from a friend) will take a decent picture but hope to take one tonight. I'm trying to justify purchasing the Nikon DSLR that I really want, it is too expensive to expect anyone to purchase as a gift. I hope they have a decent sale on them during the holidays, but I am picky and really don't' want to settle. I have 4, 35mm cameras and I love the pictures they produce, just the hassle now of film development, but I do take at least one along when I know I am going to enjoy beautiful scenery.
> 
> The quality of the phots will justify the cost of the camera. Which one were you thinking of buying?


It was a lovely moon rise here but not enough cloud around to bother taking a photograph!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> FYI i figured up the pts for WW and for the 1/2 C. its 3 pts. not bad. i love love love chick peas :lol:


thanks nanacaren- mine lost alltheir crunch overnight. I put them in an tight container thinking that woul dstop it but it didn't.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will work now! This is the scarf I am knitting for my aunt's 85th birthday.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> But this last post has brought us back up to #1, point made? it is numerical, not truly logical.


But we would have jumped around like this when we were in main as well, people will just need to get used to us being somewhere else. We are just aware of it now because people are watching it. 
And its not having a negative impact on th etotal number of psots- though I haven't looked to how many views there have been- didn't think of it when I was there to get into the KTP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The school has just called to say they are closing at 10:45 due to the threat of high winds expected today. The winds don't seem too bad right now, very grey skies though. Hope all those in the direct path of Sandy are safe.
> ...




From what I am seeing it is just the winds being felt up to 550 miles from the eye. They are pretty bad right now, gusts up to 45 miles per hour already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora isn't it you who has family in Haiti? We have heard over here that they have been very badly hit by Sandy before she even gets mixed up with the other weather.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning. I just wanted to tell everyone that due to my previous circumstances I am being stalked so to protect myself, I have changed my User ID name. I have kept my old avatar. I ask everyone to please refrain from using my old name on here. I will no longer be talking about my situation within the forum. I thank you for your co-operatioin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I wondered if something had required you to change your name. I'm so sorry that things are that way for you. It complicates life no end and makes it difficult as you try to settle. But your name matches your avator now so thats good.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Bellestar I'm assuming that the mother that threw Ann away was not your daughter? Did she not realize she could be washed? So sorry your hard work and love were treated that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. She's the DIL/Princess of all she surveys, who's also laundry-challenged. Seriously. Would rather buy new than wash. But don't get me started. I'm making a serious effort to follow my grandmother's advice: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all." (Not that Grandma herself always followed that advice.) ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nearly 11.30 pm here so I am saying night night and going now before I get caught up again.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Was a beautiful moon set, not sure of the camera (temporary a loan from a friend) will take a decent picture but hope to take one tonight. I'm trying to justify purchasing the Nikon DSLR that I really want, it is too expensive to expect anyone to purchase as a gift. I hope they have a decent sale on them during the holidays, but I am picky and really don't' want to settle. I have 4, 35mm cameras and I love the pictures they produce, just the hassle now of film development, but I do take at least one along when I know I am going to enjoy beautiful scenery.
> ...


I haven't had much luck with moon pictures but then I'm using a digital camera and have been too lazy to really spend the time to learn how to use it as effectively as I'm sure I could.

Myfanwy, your new avatar is lovely! Makes me smile each time I see it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Just had an email come in, from Carol['s Gifts]- Is having major computer problems- but whether it is her computer or the KP website is having a hissy fit I am not able to work out- but no how can she get on to KP, or admin, and she asked me to let people know her problem, she has not willingly gone silent!


How I love your avatar. That is one of my favorite photos, but then you have so many of my favorites!!

Thank you so much for letting us know about Carol's Gifts. I have truly missed her. Hope she can soon visit us again.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

for those who are having no notifications come in on your emails about the tea party go into your profile and check your notifications boxes maybe they are not checked off. I get notifications for the tea party all time.maybe this is why some of you are not getting themjust a thought



myfanwy said:


> Just had an email come in, from Carol['s Gifts]- Is having major computer problems- but whether it is her computer or the KP website is having a hissy fit I am not able to work out- but no how can she get on to KP, or admin, and she asked me to let people know her problem, she has not willingly gone silent!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> for those who are having no notifications come in on your emails about the tea party go into your profile and check your notifications boxes maybe they are not checked off. I get notifications for the tea party all time.maybe this is why some of you are not getting themjust a thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But usually I get them and then every now and then I won't . Like this KTP I was receiving them every time a post went on, then just after the first as normal and then not today, but after coming back in I am receiving them again- as I have been online and picking up th epostings pretty much as they are posted I don't know if it is only the once or each post. See when I get back tomorrow.
Woops I didn't get away! Try again. see you all in the morning, well probably afternoon my time actually.
Hope I wake up to hear that Sandy is not as bad as anticipated.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Myfanwy I Love your new avatar!



myfanwy said:


> I don't really agree Pammie, but don't want to start an arguement. I have just checked out the Home list of Chit- Chat- and we are well down the list because it is so long since you posted


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in real quick before I have to start in on work. 

We have 4 offices closed due to Hurricane Sandy. I just double-checked: the hurricane is up to a category 2 (barely) but she's speeding up & expected to drop some heavy Appalachian snows.

Hope every in the pathway makes it through with minimal amount of damage and/or aggravation.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just went to get lots of water in. If power ends up going out, I will go to B's where there is a fireplace and we can snuggle in until it comes back again. See, good things happen even through the bad LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry that is happening to you. I had noticed and tried to send a PM but it doesn't yet recognize your new name. Just wanted to say I love all the animals you grew up with. Hope you have a wonderful day today.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning. I just wanted to tell everyone that due to my previous circumstances I am being stalked so to protect myself, I have changed my User ID name. I have kept my old avatar. I ask everyone to please refrain from using my old name on here. I will no longer be talking about my situation within the forum. I thank you for your co-operatioin.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My pm should be working as others have sent messages to me
We sure had a bunch of them didn't we? It was a great life we had. But loving animals is definitely in my blood.



settleg said:


> So sorry that is happening to you. I had noticed and tried to send a PM but it doesn't yet recognize your new name. Just wanted to say I love all the animals you grew up with. Hope you have a wonderful day today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

myfanwy, I would never argue with you because you are probably right! I do want us to be found easily because I love all of the newcomers. I wish I had an answer, but I don't. I just don't like everyone to be upset. 

I have the same problem with emails. Sometimes I will get a lot and then I won't get any for a day. I just thought it was a glitch with KP. I just try to find the TP and if I post, I will get emails again.

Sorry to hear of your troubles, Sq Dancer. We will all do whatever it takes to help you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning...not sure it's "good" but it is morning here. Heh. I'm trying to get going here...



darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > What's even funnier about that is I love sewing fabric, but not yarn things! :roll: I've just finished the first UGG slipper for Stinkbug (GS), but it required sewing and I'm already trying to figure out how to cut that down for the next one. Ha!
> ...


I know I am...worked GS's other one in the round and still had to sew the bottom seam...then started Sister's by trying to work in the round like a toe for a sock so that sucker is now seamless! :roll: We'll see how that goes...



myfanwy said:


> What a sad tale! My beautiful ginger kitten, Jennifer- [she WAS female] got run over when I was about 6- Mum had to have a proper funeral for us all [my brothers- twins may have been as young as 3 and a bit]- she must have been on the small side because we put her in a shoe box, with flowers and buried her with due ceremony. Just found out that the people who own my old house have cut down even more of the trees [numptie heathens]


I am adopting the term numptie heathens. It fits some people I encounter too well! And I love your new avatar!



Pontuf said:


> Dreamweaver were can I find the pattern for this hat? I love it!


http://www.polarknitpatterns.com/Skull-Beanie-Worsted1.pdf

This was floating around KP last fall/winter as well (how I got hold of it), and it's quick & fun.



Dreamweaver said:


> I finished the toddler hat and it turned out fine by just going down 2 sizes on the needle. I used the shorter points on my shortDreamz pints that RookieRietire sent to me and put them on my 16" cable that I ordered from Deramores and it was a breeze to knit... I did have to eventually switch to DPN's to finish trhe decreases, but it was short work and looks cute.....


:thumbup:

Now have a few more to catch up! I hope everyone is staying safe, dry, and warm in the path of that wild storm...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorlenna, if you decide it is going to be a good day, you can make it a good day. Enjoy.



Sorlenna said:


> Morning...not sure it's "good" but it is morning here. Heh. I'm trying to get going here...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. I appreciate that very much.

Sorry to hear of your troubles, Sq Dancer. We will all do whatever it takes to help you.[/quote]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts. 

So here's what's on my needles: The Ashton Shawlette up to chart 2. Okay I'm using straights but I didn't have the correct size in lace circulars and these bamboo straights work so well. The tips are right because the yarn is so fine and easily broken, a stitch marker actually cut a stitch and I had to start over.....well I started over probably five times. I always do this while getting acquainted with a new pattern. My cousin Joey will absolutely love it. She is a commuter so this will be a neck scarf and surprisingly she loves the color orange which looks good on her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Was a beautiful moon set, not sure of the camera (temporary a loan from a friend) will take a decent picture but hope to take one tonight. I'm trying to justify purchasing the Nikon DSLR that I really want, it is too expensive to expect anyone to purchase as a gift. I hope they have a decent sale on them during the holidays, but I am picky and really don't' want to settle. I have 4, 35mm cameras and I love the pictures they produce, just the hassle now of film development, but I do take at least one along when I know I am going to enjoy beautiful scenery.


Enjoy your trip out--sounds like a whirlwind of fun!

Bellestarr, one thing I've learned with low light & my camera is to use a tripod and a longer shutter speed. Marianne, I say if you want the camera, go for it. You deserve to have what you want!

Sq_Dancer, the important thing is that you are safe!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What a lucky person your cousin will be. I know she will adore it.



Ask4j said:


> I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> 
> So here's what's on my needles: The Ashton Shawlette up to chart 2. Okay I'm using straights but I didn't have the correct size in lace circulars and these bamboo straights work so well. The tips are right because the yarn is so fine and easily broken, a stitch marker actually cut a stitch and I had to start over.....well I started over probably five times. I always do this while getting acquainted with a new pattern. My cousin Joey will absolutely love it. She is a commuter so this will be a neck scarf and surprisingly she loves the color orange which looks good on her.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorlenna, I am lucky to be in a group that is here for not only me, but for everyone else too. This is such a loving group of women and men. So glad I found this oaisis.



Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Was a beautiful moon set, not sure of the camera (temporary a loan from a friend) will take a decent picture but hope to take one tonight. I'm trying to justify purchasing the Nikon DSLR that I really want, it is too expensive to expect anyone to purchase as a gift. I hope they have a decent sale on them during the holidays, but I am picky and really don't' want to settle. I have 4, 35mm cameras and I love the pictures they produce, just the hassle now of film development, but I do take at least one along when I know I am going to enjoy beautiful scenery.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sorlenna, I am lucky to be in a group that is here for not only me, but for everyone else too. This is such a loving group of women and men. So glad I found this oaisis.


I completely agree!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> and because I seem to be solo at the moment, while I have had my supper we have dropped to #10- I think this could be quite confusing for people.


I do not believe for one minute that this matters in the least to the Tea Party. There is no confusion on my part and I dont know of anyone else who keeps track of the numbers like you do. I dont even know how you get those numbers.

We are at the Tea Party and people come and go as they like. It is no reflection on how good the Tea Party is nor does this reflect on who we are.

You also must be aware that here in North America it is Monday morning and people are going back to work. There is also the hugest storm since 1988 walloping the entire eastern portion of the United States and bearing down on eastern Canada. I dont think that in light of all the disasters and emergencies and evacuations going on right now, that the Tea Party is a priority for many people. I am just saying all this to keep you informed as to what is really going on outside of New Zealand. 

I also do think that because other people in the Knitting Paradise also have other interests, we are not always number one. The world does not work that way. What is important to someone may not be of any interest to another. Just saying that the Tea Party is not everyones' priority and is no reflection on who/what we are.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning. I just wanted to tell everyone that due to my previous circumstances I am being stalked so to protect myself, I have changed my User ID name. I have kept my old avatar. I ask everyone to please refrain from using my old name on here. I will no longer be talking about my situation within the forum. I thank you for your co-operatioin.


Hello Sq Dancer! How is your weather? Seems like weather is a very important thing right now due to the Sandy Storm. I have a blanket of snow and the only life that is outside my place at the moment are all the little birds that come to my feeders.
I have black oiled sunflower seeds. I have chickadees, juncos, female downy woodpeacker, and red breasted nuthatches flitting around the feeders and in the bare crabapple tree in my front yard. 
There is a north wind blowing and very fine snow is falling. I do think we might be in the start of the winter season. I am not too sure this snow is going to melt.
Today is Monday and that means my housework today is vacume the floors and fold laundry! :?
Have a great day everyone and please take care and be safe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning. I just wanted to tell everyone that due to my previous circumstances I am being stalked so to protect myself, I have changed my User ID name. I have kept my old avatar. I ask everyone to please refrain from using my old name on here. I will no longer be talking about my situation within the forum. I thank you for your co-operatioin.


so sorry to hear that- you don't need it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


thank you- I needed a change, and I love that shot of the GC!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Somehow I missed this recipe for Roasted chickpeas...thanks Sam--looks like a winner and a great diet food.

Nana & Southern Gal I am having a problem sticking to diets and I really don't like the WW point system, I'd rather go by quantities, food groups and menus and find it hard to adapt. How do you coup?

I also like hummus made with ground up chick peas/garbonzo beans and sesame seeds plus maybe roasted garlic or red pepper--no recipe just a can ck peas with a tablespoon of seeds and then add whatever else is handy with a bit of seasoning. I have my fresh dried Basel, rosemary, cilantro, parsley and coriander from this summers farmer's markets--no garden any more.



Southern Gal said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought I had a picture of my skull beanies--just to show you some.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4, your knitting is priceless! I particularily am impressed with the Ashton Shawl! It does look wonderful but no cashmere for me! I am sure your friend will thoroughly enjoy it.
Sorlena, I like the brown and yellow skull hats the best! What do you do with them? They will keep some person's head warm!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought I had a picture of my skull beanies--just to show you some.


These are really cute Sorlenna--kids will love them! I am curious, not having grandchildren, I am out of the scene, but what is this fascination for human skulls? Is it just that Halloween has become so popular or is it a fad?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wannabear!!! Hope your day is lovely and all that your birthday should be! May your next year be blessed with good things in life! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, I like the brown and yellow skull hats the best! What do you do with them? They will keep some person's head warm!


Those three were gifts, and the others will be donated if they weren't sold at our fundraiser (have to look in the box and see what's left!). I have rather a hat addiction--something akin to your need for socking, I expect. 



Ask4j said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I had a picture of my skull beanies--just to show you some.
> ...


I really don't know! It just seems they turn up everywhere and people really like them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Myfanwy I Love your new avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I love the gallery of Pontuf photos you are sharing!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wannabear, it's your birthday?! WooHoo! May it bring you many blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy birthday dear wannabear!
don't know if you are able to get on to the KTP
but wishing you a much better following year!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna--

It doesn't look like Sam will get much from this storm but Nittergma and I are east of Cleveland, OH, and expect to be hit by some of the massive winds and rain (and now possibly snow) so it could be rather ''hairy'' this far out from the eye passing over the major metropolitan areas on the east coast.

Some of the KP posters are up north of us along the shore of Lake Erie and could be in danger in low-lying areas and along the shore.

Please do what you can to protect yourselves TP and KP posters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wannabear!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday to you Wannabear ! and all the very best for the remainder of this year and into 2013!!! 


5mmdpns said:


> Happy Birthday Wannabear!!! Hope your day is lovely and all that your birthday should be! May your next year be blessed with good things in life! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My weather is not too bad yet. Dreary and a tiny bit of wind but very cold outside. 38*F outside and 81*F inside. they have the thermostat upstairs and can always open a window but still trying to warm up after going and getting my water this morning.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning. I just wanted to tell everyone that due to my previous circumstances I am being stalked so to protect myself, I have changed my User ID name. I have kept my old avatar. I ask everyone to please refrain from using my old name on here. I will no longer be talking about my situation within the forum. I thank you for your co-operatioin.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Alert on the Weather network for my area.....

Wind Warning

Issued at 10:49 AM EDT Monday 29 October 2012


Summary


Severe winds of 60 gusting up to 100 km/h beginning this evening. This is a warning that potentially hazardous winds are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions and listen for updated statements.


Details


Hurricane Sandy is forecast to track from the Atlantic ocean into the New Jersey shoreline this evening as it transitions into a strong post-tropical storm. Over parts of Southern Ontario, north to northeast winds associated with this storm will increase to 40 gusting to 60 km/h today, then intensify further this evening to 60 gusting at times to 90 km/h. Winds may be even stronger in the Niagara and Sarnia regions, as well as over areas of higher terrain, where gusts over 100 km/h are possible. Winds of this strength can break tree limbs and even knock over weak or shallow rooted trees. Some power outages are likely should any limbs or trees fall across power lines. The winds will begin to ease below warning criteria on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love your skull caps. All the colours are awesome.



Sorlenna said:


> I thought I had a picture of my skull beanies--just to show you some.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

this sounds like we are in for a real treat sq_dancer!!! Being a new build we have no trees to fall down upon our house so this is good!!! Now to make sure the new shingles don't blow off the roof! Keep safe and stay drychat while we can and be in touch after the storm has gone through!!! Will be thinking of everyone ..stay safe and keep your loved ones close.human and furry!!!

  



Sq_Dancer said:


> Alert on the Weather network for my area.....
> 
> Wind Warning
> 
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

this is gorgeous..I love the colour !!! post a picture when you have it complete!! I wish I had the patience to knit onethey are so gorgeous!!!



Ask4j said:


> I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> 
> So here's what's on my needles: The Ashton Shawlette up to chart 2. Okay I'm using straights but I didn't have the correct size in lace circulars and these bamboo straights work so well. The tips are right because the yarn is so fine and easily broken, a stitch marker actually cut a stitch and I had to start over.....well I started over probably five times. I always do this while getting acquainted with a new pattern. My cousin Joey will absolutely love it. She is a commuter so this will be a neck scarf and surprisingly she loves the color orange which looks good on her.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Stubbynose, so glad you are enjoying yourself in here. I knew you would.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Well it is full of great conversation and great friends like you !!


Sq_Dancer said:


> Stubbynose, so glad you are enjoying yourself in here. I knew you would.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> 
> So here's what's on my needles: The Ashton Shawlette up to chart 2. Okay I'm using straights but I didn't have the correct size in lace circulars and these bamboo straights work so well. The tips are right because the yarn is so fine and easily broken, a stitch marker actually cut a stitch and I had to start over.....well I started over probably five times. I always do this while getting acquainted with a new pattern. My cousin Joey will absolutely love it. She is a commuter so this will be a neck scarf and surprisingly she loves the color orange which looks good on her.


I loved doing ashton ..ended up doing 5 of her, I used that cashmere to do the Nadira shawl....it turned out fantastic.. lovely and warm,great for wintery months


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel so blessed in here. Feels like home doesn't it, with a huge amount of sisters and so far a nice brother. Have not met or seen any other men in here yet this year. They must be the quiet ones.  I am happy in here.



stubbynose said:


> Well it is full of great conversation and great friends like you !!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Some day I will have to give this a try. I love shawls. This is beautiful.

I loved doing ashton ..ended up doing 5 of her, I used that cashmere to do the Nadira shawl....it turned out fantastic.. lovely and warm,great for wintery months[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, just had a phone call and dancing is definitely a go for tonight. B is coming for dinner and we are wearing our new clothes to dance tonight. Kind of nerve wracking trying to figure out which outfit to wear. 
5mmdpns - I suggested what you told me last night and he never thought about using the eucalyptus oil in the humidifier so will give that a try. He is going to have a sleep this afternoon, and then come over. Asked him about firewood if we need it during this storm and he is set to go on that. We should be pretty good I think. My car is protected where it is from falling trees also.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Double WowI am in awe of this and others who can do pieces like this..this is beyond gorgeous.Maybe one day I will find the nerve to do such a lovely piece.it truly is beautiful!!! I will continue to dream of the day.

 


agnescr said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I loved doing ashton ..ended up doing 5 of her, I used that cashmere to do the Nadira shawl....it turned out fantastic.. lovely and warm,great for wintery months


Your work is always stunning, Agnes!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ooops,, I did the http://polarknitpatterns.com site but then coudn't get anything to open... Then found I needed to open them in another window..... Hope everyone else has an easier time, as there are lots of cute patterns.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Thank you dreamweaver for this great siteI found a hat and cowl my little niece will absolutely love to have this winter!!!I am so excited now!!! This will be my next knitted project!! Thanks again!!

 


Dreamweaver said:


> Ooops


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Double WowI am in awe of this and others who can do pieces like this..this is beyond gorgeous.Maybe one day I will find the nerve to do such a lovely piece.it truly is beautiful!!! I will continue to dream of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stubby, what is it that is your passion in knitting? I am firmly hooked on socks! BTW, if anyone is looking for socks, to knit and/or crochet, just go hang out at Ravelry for an afternoon!! hahah, I am in drool mode over there!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I am curious, not having grandchildren, I am out of the scene, but what is this fascination for human skulls? Is it just that Halloween has become so popular or is it a fad?


FAD,,, FAD,,, FAD . especially since Ed Hardy (designer) became so popular. His graphics are a little bit like tattoos, IMHO. For the past couple of seasons, mustaches have become all the rage and can be seen on shirts in practically every window in the mall. A few years back it was Panda bears.....

Of couse Halloween doesn't hurt any.... I'm just about to go deliver the little toddler one I finished in Glow in the dark pale Yellow on black. I think I'll use the rest of the glow in the Dark yarn to add some stripes of fins to the next batch of fishhats.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ooops


We all do ooopsies once in a while. How are things with you today? I hope all is well in spirit and body for you and yours!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> ...


I've been eyeing your picture/avatar and know that is one of the most difficult patterns so far and it's absolutely gorgeous in that color--but don't know if I would be up to it--we'll see about that....when it comes to blocking I may be contacting you.

The Ashton, if I remember correctly, is free on Ravelry and is a very basic easy pattern and you can make it bigger or into a full shawl. It is going really fast so maybe I can get all three done by December. Will let all of you know when I finish.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious, not having grandchildren, I am out of the scene, but what is this fascination for human skulls? Is it just that Halloween has become so popular or is it a fad?
> ...


Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm watching the news coverage on the storm...when NYC shuts down, that is scary! I continue to pray for those folks in the path--I have family and friends out there, too.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Of all stevielsnd shawls I love glenallen the best, Then alexandra, am redoing Elizabeth ,since I lost her the first time I wore her  But I would encourage anyone wanting to do lace to do Ashton


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Of all stevielsnd shawls I love glenallen the best, Then alexandra, am redoing Elizabeth ,since I lost her the first time I wore her  But I would encourage anyone wanting to do lace to do Ashton


I did do an Ashton (a small version) and found Dee's charts very easy to follow. There's also a thread here that has a lot of information and help for Ashton, too--you never know until you try, and lace is not as hard as I'd thought it would be--just takes patience and practice (like everything else, lol).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm watching the news coverage on the storm...when NYC shuts down, that is scary! I continue to pray for those folks in the path--I have family and friends out there, too.


I am over 200 miles from NYC and am getting gusts up to 20 mph in my yard. The army base, Fort Drum has sent all nonessential personal home for the day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.


 have done few more of these but can't find the picturs. There are some really darlingnones on the forum.. I used he Shimmer yarn on some of them and that was cute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching the news coverage on the storm...when NYC shuts down, that is scary! I continue to pray for those folks in the path--I have family and friends out there, too.
> ...


Stay safe! This thing is going to have long, long arms...!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.


I was going to do one for my sis-in-law but haven't yet...hoping to get it by Christmas. I've got a whiteboard filled with a project list but have only gotten one thing erased so far. Par for the course!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Of all stevielsnd shawls I love glenallen the best, Then alexandra, am redoing Elizabeth ,since I lost her the first time I wore her  But I would encourage anyone wanting to do lace to do Ashton


I think if we did a popularity pole that shawls and shawlettes would rank very high, somewhere close to socks. I am finding this little shawlette far more exciting than the socks I can't seem to finish. Actually, I've had a heck of a time with some really pretty sock yarn that does not knit well and forms "fuzzies" and splits. So I have put that aside to knit this beautiful pattern that I know will please.

agnescr - You must have been really devastated when you lost one of your shawls. But keep us posted on your latest project. These are "eye candy".


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.
> ...


Those are really pretty and fun to wear. They look similar to the dead fish hat which has an X through the eyes--I think I like it better without--more cheerful. Thanks for sharing.

added later: The Nemo hat and the one below are very well designed, did you by chance create these designs? They are so naturally life like with their fins and tails. Kids would adore them.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This is Herbert the halibut I did for granddaugher last year


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bright clear still night here in Fife,I hope you all fare well and keep safe, whatever the weather conditions are where ever you are


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Being an in lander I don't pay a whole lot of attention to what's going on the coasts but this is really scary, directly it includes 14 states--not counting all affected and not counting Canada. http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/29/us/tropical-weather-state-by-state/index.html


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I like that you named him--sooo cute! You gals have been busy.



agnescr said:


> This is Herbert the halibut I did for granddaugher last year


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

> added later: The Nemo hat and the one below are very well designed, did you by chance create these designs? They are so naturally life like with their fins and tails. Kids would adore them.


I did do little changing with Nemo because is fins face differet direction, as does his tal..... As to the eyes, Liveywas he first to as for a "dead" fish hat, but "Live" please. The crossed yees freakedher out... I willdothe X's fo the boy and dad behind me and a live one for th little girl. Mine will probably be a dead salmon so I can use some peach yarn...

Love Herman....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love your hats. I might have to make one for my youngest son. he is just crazy enough to wear it. LOL



Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.
> ...


Love the fish hats, so cute.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Agnes.... The Nandira is wonderful.... I have just finished an Ashton in a cotton/linen blend---- not at all the typical shawl yarn,,, but it will be great with jean, which was my plan... I'll post a picure if I ever get it bocked! Im going to do the one that starts wth an H after the holidays, as another KP gal wants to do it at or weekly meet. Thee is another I LOVE and t ma be th Glen Ellyn (I used to live near a town with that name)... I'll have to go look at the pictures... The yarn want to use cannot be frogged though so need to be in calm and confident frame of mind when I do that...... Yeah...that will happen!!!

Off to get dressed and errands run..... Later all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar myfanwy - are they your girls?

sam



myfanwy said:


> Just had an email come in, from Carol['s Gifts]- Is having major computer problems- but whether it is her computer or the KP website is having a hissy fit I am not able to work out- but no how can she get on to KP, or admin, and she asked me to let people know her problem, she has not willingly gone silent!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like pontuf is ready to party.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Myfanwy I Love your new avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Rain and wind is starting to pick up a bit now. Guess it is going to come whether we like it or not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great color ask4j - it's going to be beautiful when it is finished.

sam



Ask4j said:


> I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> 
> So here's what's on my needles: The Ashton Shawlette up to chart 2. Okay I'm using straights but I didn't have the correct size in lace circulars and these bamboo straights work so well. The tips are right because the yarn is so fine and easily broken, a stitch marker actually cut a stitch and I had to start over.....well I started over probably five times. I always do this while getting acquainted with a new pattern. My cousin Joey will absolutely love it. She is a commuter so this will be a neck scarf and surprisingly she loves the color orange which looks good on her.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Agnes.... The Nandira is wonderful.... I have just finished an Ashton in a cotton/linen blend---- not at all the typical shawl yarn,,, but it will be great with jean, which was my plan... I'll post a picure if I ever get it bocked! Im going to do the one that starts wth an H after the holidays, as another KP gal wants to do it at or weekly meet. Thee is another I LOVE and t ma be th Glen Ellyn (I used to live near a town with that name)... I'll have to go look at the pictures... The yarn want to use cannot be frogged though so need to be in calm and confident frame of mind when I do that...... Yeah...that will happen!!!
> Off to get dressed and errands run..... Later all.


The Holbrook? I have plans to do that after Christmas ...to many wip at moment


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canada-braces-for-hurricane-sandy-s-rain-strong-winds-1.1014601

Sandy's path and satelitte image as of 6:45am ET today. Prayers for everyone in its path. May you all be safe. :?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver those are adorable will have to search for them! My GS would love Nemo



Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i asked that we use knitting tea party when talking about us - for that is what we are.

i have also asked several times that we watch what we say and not intentionally try to hurt someone. this put down was uncalled for totally.

i respect your concern over the storm - and of course i want all in the path of the storm to be safe - but it is senseless to worry - what will be will be and there is nothing we can do about it. we can show concern - and keep track of it - but not to the place where we think everyone should be caught up in it as much as you are.

keeping track of our numbers is important and i am so glad myfanwy is doing it - it we would start going down in contacts it would give us another leg to stand on to get back into the main.

please - we just go finished with some heartbreaking stories of abuse - let us not have it on the knitting tea party.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > and because I seem to be solo at the moment, while I have had my supper we have dropped to #10- I think this could be quite confusing for people.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just adore these! I'm going to make some! Beautiful caps!



Sorlenna said:


> I thought I had a picture of my skull beanies--just to show you some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the new avatar myfanwy - are they your girls?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


G, and B in his sailor suit, the GC


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hats sorlenna - love the long stocking cap.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I thought I had a picture of my skull beanies--just to show you some.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I just adore these! I'm going to make some! Beautiful caps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were a lot of fun. I got a little carried away and ended up with about a dozen altogether, I think (I told y'all I have a little bit of a hat problem, lol).


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I bought the Holbrook pattern also, have the yarn just need to finish something before I can start it. I have not done a shawl before and have been thinking maybe I should do the Ashton first. I have read this here on kp that the Ashton is easier especially to learn charts, though I think the Holbrook is written out as well as charted. Not sure that the yarn I have picked out is exactly the right one either but doing this for me, so using what I want.



Dreamweaver said:


> Agnes.... The Nandira is wonderful.... I have just finished an Ashton in a cotton/linen blend---- not at all the typical shawl yarn,,, but it will be great with jean, which was my plan... I'll post a picure if I ever get it bocked! Im going to do the one that starts wth an H after the holidays, as another KP gal wants to do it at or weekly meet. Thee is another I LOVE and t ma be th Glen Ellyn (I used to live near a town with that name)... I'll have to go look at the pictures... The yarn want to use cannot be frogged though so need to be in calm and confident frame of mind when I do that...... Yeah...that will happen!!!
> 
> Off to get dressed and errands run..... Later all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

XO



myfanwy said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy I Love your new avatar!
> ...


    :-D :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me add my voice to the happy birthday wishes wannabear - hope you are having a great day ending with birthday cake and ice cream - who follows points on ones birthday.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wannabear, it's your birthday?! WooHoo! May it bring you many blessings!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I love Pontuf's bday hat!



Pontuf said:


> I just adore these! I'm going to make some! Beautiful caps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty Agnescr! Love the pattern and the color!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stunning agnes - what beautiful work - and a great choice of color.

sam



agnescr said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Got it Dreamweaver! Thanks!!!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Ooops,, I did the http://polarknitpatterns.com site but then coudn't get anything to open... Then found I needed to open them in another window..... Hope everyone else has an easier time, as there are lots of cute patterns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I bought the Holbrook pattern also, have the yarn just need to finish something before I can start it. I have not done a shawl before and have been thinking maybe I should do the Ashton first. I have read this here on kp that the Ashton is easier especially to learn charts, though I think the Holbrook is written out as well as charted. Not sure that the yarn I have picked out is exactly the right one either but doing this for me, so using what I want.


I think whatever you want to use will work! I've made shawls out of all kinds of different yarns--fibers and weights. I actually like seeing the different results from the same patterns, too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are adorable!!!! Love the colors too!



Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great jynx - great colors - makes me want to do one.

sam




Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh those fish hats. Are they the dead fish hats that were posted on KP a year or two ago? I copies all the patterns but never found someone to knit them for.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He had a long day, his birthday, and he just crashed! Such a sweetie.



Pup lover said:


> I love Pontuf's bday hat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WANNABEAR!!!!!!!!
Pontuf sends you a sloppy cocker spaniel kiss. You birthdays are a week apart. XO


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

super great - i bet your granddaughter loved wearing it.

sam



agnescr said:


> This is Herbert the halibut I did for granddaugher last year


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canada-braces-for-hurricane-sandy-s-rain-strong-winds-1.1014601
> 
> Sandy's path and satelitte image as of 6:45am ET today. Prayers for everyone in its path. May you all be safe. :?


5mmdpns-- I just pm'd you, Rachel is in NJ right in the main path of the storm. I heard from her last night. It is expected to arrive on shore in the next two hours, straight east of them. She is straight west of Atlantic City. they are 'hunkering down' in their house. The Governor of NJ suggested that that area evacuate but as they expect 30 million people to be powerless I can understand why some stayed. I know you would want to know. I will let you know if I get any word.

Prayers for all in the path of the storm. Designer
i----------------------


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I will add my bithday wishes to wannabear , have a great one


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I will add my bithday wishes to wannabear , have a great one


Me too, Wannabear! Have had computer problems for the last two days and haven't been able to get on - I've been suffering withdrawal symptoms!! :lol: Now have to go back to page 14 to catch up.....see you all later!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

To all my TP friends- I'm afraid I have been lax in the last couple of weeks in checking in and keeping up. Feeling a little overwhelmed with DH and his health issues I guess. But I wanted to jump on and let any Tea Party Friends in the path of Sandy know that I will be thinking of them and hope they and theirs will be safe. That said, I hope that for all on the Tea Party.....Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i asked that we use knitting tea party when talking about us - for that is what we are.
> 
> i have also asked several times that we watch what we say and not intentionally try to hurt someone. this put down was uncalled for totally.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I did not realize that this was a put down of any kind. I was expressing my opinion on these "numbers" issues as it was pointed out that this was "confusing people". And making the point that what is important to one is not necessarily important to another. There was absolutely no intention of deliberately hurting someone. I regret that it was taken this way. It does seem to me that while some people's opinions and viewpoints are tolerated, other people's are not. Again, I am making an observation about this.

I am sorry that I thought it was ok to mention the storm and express concern for people over it. And again, someone else did mention it and was not hauled up on the carpet for it. But I was.

I must also have missed the post that you had about referring to this as the Knitting Tea Party. Others have also referred to it as the Tea Party. Sorry.

Just a question: because of all this, am I to assume that I am supposed to be hurt over all these words? Am I to assume that my opinion and thoughts on things dont matter? I fail to understand what was hurtful to anyone about the observations that I made. Again, these are my observations and opinions.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wannabear.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Settleg, those jokes were really funny! I've passed them on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Sam,Everyone,from the bullseye of "Frankenstorm " !!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, but we're in the last stages of getting the hatches battened down before this incredible storm hits...& hits hard.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your poor cat. It's never an easy decision to have to make, but I think it's the last kindness we can do for them. 
I hope this terrible storm passes by you safely.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Wannabear! I hope it is a day, and year, filled with happiness!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thought everyone could use a laugh here. 

The phone rings and the lady of the house answers, 'Hello.'

'Mrs. Sanders, please.'

'Speaking.'

'Mrs. Sanders, this is Doctor Jones at Saint Agnes Laboratory. When your
husband's doctor sent his biopsy to the lab last week, a biopsy from
another Mr. Sanders arrived as well. We are now uncertain which one
belongs to your husband. Frankly, either way the results are not too good.'

'What do you mean?' Mrs. Sanders asks nervously.

'Well, one of the specimens tested positive for Alzheimer's and the other
one tested positive for HIV (aids). We can't tell which is which.'

'That's dreadful! Can you do the test again?' questioned Mrs. Sanders

'Normally we can, but Medicare will only pay for these expensive tests one time .'

'Well, what am I supposed to do now?'

'The folks at Medicare recommend that you drop your husband off somewhere in the middle of town. If he finds his way home, don't sleep with him.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

THE PERFECT HUSBAND


Several men are in the locker room of a golf club.


A cellular phone on a bench rings and a man engages the hands-free speaker function and begins to talk.


Everyone else in the room stops to listen.


MAN: "Hello"


WOMAN: "Hi Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?"


MAN: "Yes."


WOMAN: "I'm at the shops now and found this beautiful leather coat. It's only $2,000; is it OK if I buy it?"


MAN: "Sure, go ahead if you like it that much."


WOMAN: "I also stopped by the Lexus dealership and saw the new models. I saw one I really liked."


MAN: "How much?"


WOMAN: "$90,000."


MAN: "OK, but for that price I want it with all the options."


WOMAN: "Great! Oh, and one more thing... I was just talking to Janie and found out that the house I wanted last year is back on the market. They're asking $980,000 for it."


MAN: "Well, then go ahead and make an offer of $900,000. They'll probably take it. If not, we can go the extra eighty-thousand if it's what you really want."


WOMAN: "Oh THANKS! I'll see you later! I love you so much!"


MAN: "Bye! I love you, too."


The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room are staring at him in astonishment, mouths wide open.


The man turns and asks, "Anyone know whose phone this is?"


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > t maybe I should go back to the second-hand store where I saw a really nice swivel armchair last week. It reminded me of my mom. Hmmm. Wonder where I might fit it in...
> ...


I did go back this morning, but the chair was gone. I guess that means I wasn't really supposed to have that particular chair.  But then, conversely, maybe it means there is a chair out there for me. I just haven't found it yet. :lol: Oh boy, another excuse for thrift shopping!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought I had a picture of my skull beanies--just to show you some.


Fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> > Double WowI am in awe of this and others who can do pieces like this..this is beyond gorgeous.Maybe one day I will find the nerve to do such a lovely piece.it truly is beautiful!!! I will continue to dream of the day.
> ...


And an afternoon is needed to look at all the socks- want to know if people knit socks? go to Ravelry


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


I like the way you think :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And an afternoon is needed to look at all the socks- want to know if people knit socks? go to Ravelry


I need to stay out of there--I looked at socks, socks, and more socks...and I'm not even hooked yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Dreamweaver those are adorable will have to search for them! My GS would love Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php

link for the fish hats- don't know if someone else has posted it. But they are a great way to use up leftover yarn- and especially good if you have creative juices to use up.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > stubbynose said:
> ...


haha, and that is only to look at the socks, not to go into the patterns and see what stitchwork is used for some of those very fancy patterns!!!  
For sure Ravelry is a go-to place to find anything knitting and crochet. Someone's fantastic idea of starting Ravelry sure took off and blossomed! I am glad that it is there for us all to use and enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver those are adorable will have to search for them! My GS would love Nemo
> ...


Darowil, are these the hats you will be instructing the fish hat workshop on in January? :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is another recipe from the cleveland clinic
> ...


______________________________________________
Sam....I see we are now the Knitting Tea Party. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
All my friends get such big eyes when I say I'm part of the Tea Party. LOL They always think the other one.

Love it.

Thank you so much for that chick pea recipe. I'm going to have to get some right away. Have hummus so it's too late for that batch of chick peas, but can't wait to do it your way. What a healthy and great snack.  Now I will make my own!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandi - good to hear from you - sending healing energy to your husband.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> To all my TP friends- I'm afraid I have been lax in the last couple of weeks in checking in and keeping up. Feeling a little overwhelmed with DH and his health issues I guess. But I wanted to jump on and let any Tea Party Friends in the path of Sandy know that I will be thinking of them and hope they and theirs will be safe. That said, I hope that for all on the Tea Party.....Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not going to belabor this - i just want all of us to be aware of how words can hurt whether we intended it to or not. i don't think any of us go out of our way to intentionally cause anyone pain.

this is a terrible store that many of us are facing in one form or another - i was just watching on television in west virginia - snow - possibly a foot of wet stuff - power outages. very bad.

as far as i am concerned this is over and done - we are welcoming of everyone's opinion - i'm just asking that we watch our words.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i thought i asked that we use knitting tea party when talking about us - for that is what we are.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


January I will be doing a plain hat straight out circular knitting untile the shaping begins. These hats are the ones I will doing after the socks (they need more shaping than socks so not good for most people to learn magic loop on). But you would be able to knit these on your dpns simply be following the pattern (which is what the pattern actually says) the circunfrence is 20" unstretched. THis is another reason for not learning magic loop on this pattern as it will need tweaking for magic loop.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sq Dancer: Thanks for the jokes! I ROTFL!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

designer - of course we should discuss the storm - many of us have friends that in it's path - even if we don't it is a subject that the world is discussing. as an aside - i finally had to turn the weather channel off - it was beginning to be overload. i actually wish i was there - just like i would like to see a tornado sometime. think i have a screw loose somewhere. we are already experiencing high winds and the rain is right behind.

and i agree designer - some of us are more involved in this than others - i just ask that we watch our words and how they might affect others.

and i admit - i probably came on a little too heavy - i just don't want something like this to escalate into something else.


Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny sq dancer - thanks for sharing. hope you have fun dancing tonight. we will expect a full report of all the fun.'
sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> THE PERFECT HUSBAND
> 
> Several men are in the locker room of a golf club.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam-- I agree, it is best not to carry it too far, it just hit me wrong, as our friend is right in the path of the eye, and I am worried about it. I certainly didn't mean it as an attack, but I 
feel rather strongly about it as I have read other forums on KP today and a lot of people from all over the world are talking about it. Let's not worry about it. I just hope our friend is okay and all the other people on the east coast. I know they are expecting the storm in Toronto too, which could be a problem as it is on the lake. 

Terrible coverage on the news. very worrisome. No problem.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mm


5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, everyone of my dpns are metal -- aluminum and they are all in various lengths. My longest ones are 14inches. I have two plastic dpns that dont belong to any set. I use them to look at in my knitting needle box and say to them, "I dont like you nor do I appreciate your bendability!"


5mm: Knitpics is having a significant sale now on the interchangeable sets, if that is your desire. Check it out! They are on my want list as I am going to get the sunstruck for dark colors as I don't have the proper place or lighting for night work. Also need a more appropriate chair. by the time I get everything I need, I'll be at the rainbow bridge. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> 5mm
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Hi Marge, hope all is well with you today! I do look at and scroll around KnitPicks but they dont mail up into Canada to make the pricing worthwhile for me. I am not sure that I do enough type of knitting that would require me to have the interchangeables. 
There are knitting needles that do have lights in them for those who are knitting with dark yarns/or in dim light. Are these the ones you are talking about for yourself? There was a forum topic thread here at Knitting Paradise the other day in which they were being discussed.
*chuckles* Marge, I do hope you are not off to the Rainbow Bridge anytime soon. But I do agree that in the next life, I would like to be reunited with all my fur babies that have come through my earthly doors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to have those Sunstruck needles but will have to wait (I would rather get a better working light myself first, too)...just found out my box of yarn is in Denver but the projected delivery date isn't until Thursday! I could drive there and get it faster than that. Heh. Of course, they are probably overestimating so I'll think it got here earlier than I expected. I'm itching to get to work on DD's design.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> designer - of course we should discuss the storm - many of us have friends that in it's path - even if we don't it is a subject that the world is discussing. as an aside - i finally had to turn the weather channel off - it was beginning to be overload. i actually wish i was there - just like i would like to see a tornado sometime. think i have a screw loose somewhere. we are already experiencing high winds and the rain is right behind.
> 
> and i agree designer - some of us are more involved in this than others - i just ask that we watch our words and how they might affect others.
> 
> I have a daughter and three grandchildren in NC, too close to the ocean. A niece and three nephews in Virginia, My oldest son, his wife and two daughters in Toronto. My mum and oldest daughter with three more grandsons both live less than a quarter of a mile from the shores of Lake Ontario. Winds in my yard are gusting up to 28 mph. The rain has been off and on all day. Winds are steady at 15 mph since 9 this morning. This is going to be long night for me.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

If you are an experienced knitter, I would go with the pattern you like. The Ashton is really simple but I wanted something that would look nice and knit up quickly. I too always thought shawls were a big mystery and took ultimate talent, well it does in a way, but not all that complicated. You start at the nape of the neck with 5 stitches and start increases and a stitch pattern if you want. It doesn't look like a shawl until it is off your needles. Even the simplest shawls are made this way. The finished shawl looks like two triangles put together but it isn't. Does this help?

Oh, and as the designer of all these wonderful shawls points out, the gauge is not all that important. So you can choose most any kind of yarn and size of needle to get a look you like. Of course the finer yarns give it that lacy delicate look.

The linen and cotton yarns would make a wonderful shawlette for indoors or warmer climates. Dreamweaver - what kind of yarn are you using that you cannot "frog" it?

One of my hobbies is just reading patterns and I like complicated patterns and creative knitting ideas--I have a library of knit, crochet and tating patterns and a few quilters books that I just read. Actually doing the project takes time and money for materials and then there are all those UFOs that one never seems to finish. My library has a charity shop where you can buy books that the library has withdrawn and I just picked up a Rowan designer book for $1 that has all kinds of intricate patterns that are beautiful on a twenty something figure but I enjoy looking at the details and check out how the garments are put together. One idea was a cardi that had a decorative edging I hadn't seen before and could adapt to a pattern that would actually fit me.



Pup lover said:


> I bought the Holbrook pattern also, have the yarn just need to finish something before I can start it. I have not done a shawl before and have been thinking maybe I should do the Ashton first. I have read this here on kp that the Ashton is easier especially to learn charts, though I think the Holbrook is written out as well as charted. Not sure that the yarn I have picked out is exactly the right one either but doing this for me, so using what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Just want to check in and wish Wannabear a very happy birthday! And a slightly belated one to Pontuf. 

Everyone affected by the storm please take care of yourselves, and stay safe above all. My DD is in New York, but both school and work are closed so she's staying indoors in Brooklyn. Her area isn't likely to have any flooding problems, but expect to be without power for a while. I'll settle for that as long as I know she's safe.

Must go and attend to a couple of chores now, but I'll try to actually join in later this evening. Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Just want to check in and wish Wannabear a very happy birthday! And a slightly belated one to Pontuf.
> 
> Everyone affected by the storm please take care of yourselves, and stay safe above all. My DD is in New York, but both school and work are closed so she's staying indoors in Brooklyn. Her area isn't likely to have any flooding problems, but expect to be without power for a while. I'll settle for that as long as I know she's safe.
> 
> Must go and attend to a couple of chores now, but I'll try to actually join in later this evening. Hugs to all.


I hope your daughter won't without power for too long.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> THE PERFECT HUSBAND
> 
> Several men are in the locker room of a golf club.
> 
> ...


ROL! Great ending.... :lol:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Dreamweaver! I try to not let on to people that I am dead; it tends to stifle the conversation a bit. lolol

I can totally see the "face" as your GD said her mom was going to kill her. LOL At a church musical, by the preschool kids, my youngest DD said her stomach was feeling funny. I told her she probably just had butterflies in her tummy because she was going to sing in front of people. She got a horrified look on her face, and cried, "Get them out!!" lol It took me a while to understand what she meant. Since then, I always had to watch what I said around her. lol She is my "literal" child.

LOL "The cross-eyed bear" hahahahaha So cute!!

I am hoping and saying prayers, you get a good report from the doctors; that things are not how they were written on that report.

Roberta



Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver,
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope i heard the news wrong but i thought they said the 85 percent of atlantic city is flooded - and they lost a hunk of boardwalk - i like the idea of the stock exchange being closed - i have a thing about wall street.

i was going to knit tonight - however - found a dishcloth that i had made but it had a pulled stitch that i could not work back in - i know - it is just a dishrag - however i am too anal - i frogged the whole thing - it was a round dishrag and the pull was in the first section. then - i was going to knit on my sleeveless cartigan - i think hickory must have jumped on the couch during the night - snapped the needle in two - with 148 stitches on it - size 4 needles. which gave me a chance to hold up what i had done up against me to check for size - too big for sure - even had heidi come and look at it - just finished frogging about the ten inches i had done. so back to the drawing board. lol have a couple square dishrags started - think i will work on them. tomorrow i will cast on and start my sweater again.

sam


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

My love these days is anything for my 1 year old grandson!!!I have knit Sweaters,hats, mitts, blankets etc.. Now I am crocheting christmas tree ornamentsI give my niece and nephew a new ornament every year so when they are grown up they will have a few ornaments from their Auntie T. I have now began this tradition with my grandson.



5mmdpns said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> > Double WowI am in awe of this and others who can do pieces like this..this is beyond gorgeous.Maybe one day I will find the nerve to do such a lovely piece.it truly is beautiful!!! I will continue to dream of the day.
> ...


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Sam.wow that is a lot of frogging in one day!!! That is frustrating to say the least. I hope you figure out your correct size this time around so you don't have to frog again!! Good luck with everything!!!  



thewren said:


> i hope i heard the news wrong but i thought they said the 85 percent of atlantic city is flooded - and they lost a hunk of boardwalk - i like the idea of the stock exchange being closed - i have a thing about wall street.
> 
> i was going to knit tonight - however - found a dishcloth that i had made but it had a pulled stitch that i could not work back in - i know - it is just a dishrag - however i am too anal - i frogged the whole thing - it was a round dishrag and the pull was in the first section. then - i was going to knit on my sleeveless cartigan - i think hickory must have jumped on the couch during the night - snapped the needle in two - with 148 stitches on it - size 4 needles. which gave me a chance to hold up what i had done up against me to check for size - too big for sure - even had heidi come and look at it - just finished frogging about the ten inches i had done. so back to the drawing board. lol have a couple square dishrags started - think i will work on them. tomorrow i will cast on and start my sweater again.
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope i heard the news wrong but i thought they said the 85 percent of atlantic city is flooded - and they lost a hunk of boardwalk - i like the idea of the stock exchange being closed - i have a thing about wall street.
> 
> i was going to knit tonight - however - found a dishcloth that i had made but it had a pulled stitch that i could not work back in - i know - it is just a dishrag - however i am too anal - i frogged the whole thing - it was a round dishrag and the pull was in the first section. then - i was going to knit on my sleeveless cartigan - i think hickory must have jumped on the couch during the night - snapped the needle in two - with 148 stitches on it - size 4 needles. which gave me a chance to hold up what i had done up against me to check for size - too big for sure - even had heidi come and look at it - just finished frogging about the ten inches i had done. so back to the drawing board. lol have a couple square dishrags started - think i will work on them. tomorrow i will cast on and start my sweater again.
> 
> sam


Part of the Boardwalk was floating earlier this afternoon. I don't think you heard wrong.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Busy day today. I have been going through some boxes in one room in order to move to another room. Didn't get rid of much, but it was all fabric and fabric scarps. I have 3 boxes of my mom's scraps in the garage. I can't decide if I should just through them away or go through the boxes. I found some cross stitch and needlepoint that I am keeping just in case. There was one in particular that I want to do. I know I have more somewhere! I am still missing the one I have been looking for!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, not to belabor the point either here, but have you noticed that after you slapped my hands for the comment on the storm and not wanting to hurt anyone by words, you are in fact portraying a double standard? You are in fact even commenting on the storm. Just saying Sam, what is the standard for someone posting also applies to you and to all the others who are posting. Just why is it that you have chosen to come after my words and not the words that anyone else posts? Come on Sam, admit that you were wrong in your chastizing of me. Others are also waiting for your acknowledging of this fact. Please dont get all "holier than thou" on this, you were wrong. And this has absolutely nothing to do with anyone abusing you as you did try and drag that into what you had posted to me about me.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Myfanwy, I totally agree with you; my girls, as they got older, broke my heart a lot, and still do sometimes. I just have to remember, they are adults now, and have to live with the consequences of what they choose to do. I am fortunate, though, in that they both have a significant other who can input their opinions, without being yelled at like they did me. Just as my older daughter has had to redevelop her relationship with her sister, they are now trying to redevelop a relationship with me. 
I do not know if I would have the strength to go on, if I lost a daughter; especially the way you did, and being the constant caregiver for your husband. But then, I have always thought you are a much stronger woman than I could ever hope to be. 
Roberta



myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ABC news has extended it's evening broadcast to 1 hour to cover the storm. My prayers to all in areas affected. Our only affect has been much cooler temperatures and really don't know if it is directly related to this storm. Even built a fire in the stove to knock the chill off this afternoon. I do love a fire burning in the living room wood stove. I'm strying to keep from turning on the furnace as long as possible. 

Sam sounds like you had some frustration today knitting or should I say frogging. It's a shame about Hickory breaking the needles and a good thing she didn't get stabbed in the process. 

Happy birthday Wannabear. Hope you've had a pleasant day.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope i heard the news wrong but i thought they said the 85 percent of atlantic city is flooded - and they lost a hunk of boardwalk - i like the idea of the stock exchange being closed - i have a thing about wall street.
> 
> i was going to knit tonight - however - found a dishcloth that i had made but it had a pulled stitch that i could not work back in - i know - it is just a dishrag - however i am too anal - i frogged the whole thing - it was a round dishrag and the pull was in the first section. then - i was going to knit on my sleeveless cartigan - i think hickory must have jumped on the couch during the night - snapped the needle in two - with 148 stitches on it - size 4 needles. which gave me a chance to hold up what i had done up against me to check for size - too big for sure - even had heidi come and look at it - just finished frogging about the ten inches i had done. so back to the drawing board. lol have a couple square dishrags started - think i will work on them. tomorrow i will cast on and start my sweater again.
> 
> sam


We do this for entertainment right? So frogging just prolongs the fun. It's like jigsaw puzzles--why hurry, the fun is in putting it together not finishing quickly.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Dose anyone here know if its worth buying a sweater wizard programm. I came across a reference to 1 in pics and googled it to find out what it was, I downloaded a demo version and it looks great but my question I suppose is does it work if for instance you want to do a cable pattern or lace pattern or is it just for very simple patterns. 
take care everyone in the path of the storm, my thoughts and prayers are with all of you
stay safe lyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just for everyones' information: the numbers and ranking of different forums on the Knitting Paradise. It is not as what myfanwy thinks but rather, the position of the forums are placed in the chronological sequence determined totally by when the last post was done within that particular forum. Take a look at the Home page. Click on any section there. Go across to where the "Last Post" column is and compare the time lines that are there.
These "numbers" are not about popularity of where a forum topic is and is all about the most recent post made in any of the forums in that section. When evaluating numbers and positions of things, the entire picture has to be considered and factored into this. 
Lest I get my hands slapped again, I just thought an explanation of what myfanwy was seeing, was needed for everyone. No confusion on the part of anyone. In the words of Administration they have stated "please have fun, learn, and share your knowledge with others!" I have shared knowledge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wannabear!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are safe and high and dry over in NC!!! 
Just going to make this short, bought a HUGE bag of yarn, almost every color of the sashay and ribbon yarns (gift from 3 friends) Plus the cashier had a coupon that someone had left and had told her to give it to someone that could use it, it was a 25% off coupon for the total sales. Guess I'll be busy knitting scarves for quite awhile now. 
5mm don't worry I'm still gonna go back to the sock worshop in the morning! 
I'm sorry if I offended anyone by my recent post about my abusive situation. It was not intended to do anyone any harm or hurt feelings. 
Prayers and Hugs, Cya


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne what a wonderful deal being able to get that coupon for the yarn. I am so happy for you being able to sell some of your work. I don't think you offended anyone either. IMHO. Hope your lunch with friends also was good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone by my recent post about my abusive situation. It was not intended to do anyone any harm or hurt feelings.
> Prayers and Hugs, Cya


Marianne, I dont think your posting harmed anyone. People need to realize that abuse hurts people and everyone needs to know that inspite of the horrors of abuse, there are survivors such as yourself, who do make it out of abuse. Survivors do go on to be wonderful, caring people. Thank you for sharing your story with us and giving us all encouragement, and hope for those who are still in an abusive relationship. :thumbup:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Did you check out the Christmas Tree Hat w/Lights?? I need to make that one!

quote=Dreamweaver]Ooops,, I did the http://polarknitpatterns.com site but then coudn't get anything to open... Then found I needed to open them in another window..... Hope everyone else has an easier time, as there are lots of cute patterns.[/quote]


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a quick check-in here to see how our US Eastern seaboard folks are doing. Sending good protective mojo ya'll's way. 

Wandering back off to work on the kimono jacket.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am in need of some serious knitting therapy--off to find my current project (slippers for Sister)!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am in need of some serious knitting therapy--off to find my current project (slippers for Sister)!


haha, I am watching Diamonds are Forever starring Sean Connery as James Bond. It is amusing to see the "high tech" gadgets that they had back in 1971 and compare them to what the current James Bond movies have now. ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I am in need of some serious knitting therapy--off to find my current project (slippers for Sister)!
> ...


I watched that last week, great movie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have football on, but I may switch to 007. Sean is my favorite!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have football on, but I may switch to 007. Sean is my favorite!


Roger Moore is my favorite Bond guy, but I have not seen this one. It is rather interesting. BTW, just for a little tidbit fact about the Bond men, Roger Moore is the most kissed Bond man of all time. But then Roger Moore did make more Bond movies than any other actor.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> LOL Did you check out the Christmas Tree Hat w/Lights?? I need to make that one!


LOVE IT!!!!! And I think I would make a little pocket inside to hold the battery pack...... (I just bought a big string of white lights at a interior design place... Maybe this will be their home....... They really *do* have some cute patterns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just going to make some general comments....... You all know me.... can't always keep my foot out of my mouth!

DPN's..... This *is* a place for opinions, etc.... I think the reason Sam may have been a little harsh is that your mention of New Zealand *could* have been interpreted as a personal attack..... even if not meant that way. I also think you missed the part where he *did* say he may have been a bit too harsh..... Why don't we all just decide to look at this as a misunderstanding and all play nice....

Marianne..... Your words upset no one...... and were most inspirational to all of us. I *think* there was a comment made just to say that one of the other ladies who has had a problem with abuse was going to quit commenting, as she may have given too much personal information out if, in fact, her abuser was looking for her....... No one is upset.... just being cautious......... So glad you had a day filled with yarn and at a bargain price to boot.. YEAH

Fish hats..... The pattern is not hard at all,,, a few short rows... that is it... I did not use Magic Loop on mine.... as it is NOT a skill I enjoy or use...... I did make some changes on nemo because his fins face a different direction and his tail is different. (I just looked at pictures of real clown fish to tweak it a little.)

STORM WARNING..... We are ALL concerned and have fingers crossed that damage is not catastrophic.... but mostly, hoping that people are not hurt... If you are in the path, don't be foolish... take all the precautions you can and be prepared for all possibilities.... Have your emergency supplies out and close at hand. If you lose power and cannot reach us, please do so ASAP to let us know all are OK.

Boring health update..... Finally talked to Dr. late this afternoon and they are trying to schedule biospy by end of this week at the nearby hospital.. My choice.(It would be the same radiologist that did my original one and it would keep all my records in the same system... even though the other hospital is much nicer and newer.) Unfortunately, the spot they are looking at is behind collarbone and there are 2 major arteries there so they want to go through the back.... Just what I need... more holes, aches and pains on that side.... Oh well...... Hope that all the ins. and hospital paperwork can be expedited so that I can schedule the rest of my life...... The weather here is beautiful and I would love to get out and do a few things....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam,,,,, Don't you just hate it when everything goes wrong? 

It may just be that the storm has your stars out of alignment..... and definitely has Hickory trying to find a high spot away from the puppies.... maybe.....

Just look at it as a lucky intervention.... better now that 20" in to that sweater.... 

I'm off to work on a dish/facecloth myself... I don't think I'm alert enough to do anything more challenging right now... I'm not watching the storm coverage either. The 10:00 news is all the coverage I can handle and then I'm going to bed early...... (You should too) Tomorrow is another day and soon enough to know the shape of the world and the shape of my knitting.....which is in serious need of blocking......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny ask4j - love it.

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i hope i heard the news wrong but i thought they said the 85 percent of atlantic city is flooded - and they lost a hunk of boardwalk - i like the idea of the stock exchange being closed - i have a thing about wall street.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have football on, but I may switch to 007. Sean is my favorite!
> ...


I couldn't find it so now I'm watching some shows that I missed this week. I would have bet that Sean had kissed more women. He just always seemed to be very amorous!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DPN's..... This *is* a place for opinions, etc.... I think the reason Sam may have been a little harsh is that your mention of New Zealand *could* have been interpreted as a personal attack..... even if not meant that way. I also think you missed the part where he *did* say he may have been a bit too harsh..... Why don't we all just decide to look at this as a misunderstanding and all play nice....
> 
> ...


Sam did say he may have been a bit too harsh. But this was said to Designer. Sam does not do misunderstandings. Nor apparently any appologies. Nor does he realize that his words do offend people and he has done so. People have sent me PMs about this. I have yet to hear from Sam either in a PM or publically on the forum about what he has said to me. Sam can dish out the words when it suits him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've stuck to dishrags to jynx - i'll look at the sweater tomorrow - and yes - 20 inches would have been worse. lol

sam

the funny thing is - the puppies kind of gang up on hickory - back her into a corner and she really does have a problem getting away from them.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam,,,,, Don't you just hate it when everything goes wrong?
> 
> It may just be that the storm has your stars out of alignment..... and definitely has Hickory trying to find a high spot away from the puppies.... maybe.....
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthdays to Wannabear, Pontuf, Carol's Gifts, and everyone else celebrating!! Carol---went by your exit on #90 this past week-end and waved both ways!! Glad you had a great time in AL --- our daughter finished her PhD there!

I'm finishing up my second bear -and have decided to change the ears of Fluffy - the first bear so will post pictures of those when I'm done. Then onto the Christmas projects - 3 stockings, a slouch hat, a baby girl dress & frilly diaper cover! I would like to do one of the frilly skirts made with the scarf yarn---need to go find that pattern again. Our 8 mos old granddaughter is pulling herself up and walking around the coffee table so by the time I'm done with the skirt, she'll be walking.

Dreamweaver----hope things go well with the biopsy--I'll be in touch, but know I'm thinking and praying for you. Can you give those of us on Knitting Tea Party a "how to" on using the tags to change colors, make bold, etc? I know it was on here some time ago, but I never sat down and figured it out...it's time I did so.

Marianne---no offense taken here---you know how highly I think of you---amazing woman!

Everyone here be safe and may all your relatives who may be in harm's way also be safe!! Prayers all around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver: Your attempt at bring peace back to the knitting tea party is appreciated. Also I am so, so glad that your dr is addressing the biopsy quickly. I am so sorry that it does mean more pain, holes, etc for you but will raise you up in prayer for a speedy recovery and good results. I have 3 spots right next to the corotid artery on the right side that are being watched; not big enough to do a needle biopsy but I have proclaimed as I did during my first round with cancer that God is healing me as I write/speak. I trust your healing will also be swift and miraculous.

I have wanted to do one of the fish hats and haven't attempted it yet. Your knitting you've shown is gorgious; I just have a lack of confidence. I tend to shy away from anything that is not listed a easy or beginner patterns. I think I just need to dive right in and do it. I tend to hold my work up for perfection before I've had the skills perfected. The first sweater I made last year I was so proud of until a friend/acquaintance pointed out that at one point I had made an error in some stitches. I never even had noticed it and probably never would have. Kind of blew my confidence; silly I know. Oh well, perhaps I'll attempt the fish hat. It would be perfect for my oldest DD's fiance.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm
> ...


Me to 5 : The card with a heart brought instant tears and the need for a very deep breath to control my Ongoing grief for fur babies one and all. MJW


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Nana & Southern Gal I am having a problem sticking to diets and I really don't like the WW point system, I'd rather go by quantities, food groups and menus and find it hard to adapt. How do you coup?

FYI i figured up the pts for WW and for the 1/2 C. its 3 pts. not bad. i love love love chick peas :lol:[/quote][/quote]

:| i guess i really don't understand the question :?: even though i use the pts system, its by quantities and food groups.i think this has given me the best way to choose from many foods to eat and know the amount. i have one of the WW points plus calculators and i take it shopping with me and as i bring in items when i figure the pts for a serving i write it on the pkg or can with a marker. i don't know for me this works :roll: it doesn't seem i answered your Q very well.
this has been a rough day for me. yesterday was worse in some ways i guess. sister was really in the dumps about what is going on with herself. they have given her 11 units of blood, can't keep her numbers up, she was really sad, worried more i think, because of her low iron i am thinking, the parkenson systems (shaking) was so bad i fed her her meal when i was there, held her drink with straw to lips, couldn't hold on to anything.this morn, that was better. but still moved her to step down in ICU so as to watch and monitor while they gave her 2 units of plazma, the danger there is of it shutting down her kidneys totally. so i stayed with her except for and hr and half. her significant other stayed and i went to my tai chi class. didn't do worth a hoot, diff. teacher and 1. he was too fast moving 2. didn't say where we could hear or understand what he was doing, there are 3 of us newbies, so it was sorta haphazardly done. but i told them i don't get discouraged i know it takes months to get it in your head, but i think just move. so i did. it still relaxes me. 
i knew i wasn't going to make it across river to mom and dad in the nursing home, i knew mom would have some laundry for me to do, so neice brought it to me and i brought it and sis stuff home and have it ready to take back tomorrow. got to do all the running around to get them absentee ballots. i will be cleaning the church myself these days as bj went to work today at hospital in laundry. i told him i am not going to rule out working later on, just don't have time right now, to many folks to see to. i have two neices i helped raise with my parents, and they will do anything for their nanny and papaw with out question, but their mom, that connection isn't there, i don't say anything or push i always tell them i don't want them to have regrets in their lives from something they didn't do. it is what it is. but i always know all i have to say is do this and they don't question me, i don't use that card often because i respect their choices, its just sometimes i meet myself going and coming.
tonight after bj and i got home, i added some cooked potatoes to some soup i thawed out and i did fix the lasaugna :hunf: (not one word about the spelling) using zuchinnes instead of pasta and other than it making it more runnie we love it. i fixed enough stuff tonight that we don't have to worry about fixing any meal this wk and that will help out.
ok, so any of you out east take care :!: :!:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Please let all put our hypersensitiveness on the back buner.
Not for one moment do I think Sam meant to single 5 out for derision. The storm is a concern for all of us. I believe Sam only wanted to limit the discussion of this tragic event so that those who are prone to hysteria over these things would not be subject to it on the Ktp. We so often use this forum as a means of getting away from the things that disturb us about the world. Noone wants anyone to feel that they can not discuss what is on their mind only in the appropriateness of the time and amt. Sam's comment that there is little we can do to affect the outcome of the storm. It is a natural event. Be prepared. Be as safe as possible. We all pray that those in the area
affected will be safe. Enough said. Please lets put our egos away. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking settleg that that was no friend - do not allow that to upset you - you can do whatever you put your mind to.

sam



settleg said:


> Dreamweaver: Your attempt at bring peace back to the knitting tea party is appreciated. Also I am so, so glad that your dr is addressing the biopsy quickly. I am so sorry that it does mean more pain, holes, etc for you but will raise you up in prayer for a speedy recovery and good results. I have 3 spots right next to the corotid artery on the right side that are being watched; not big enough to do a needle biopsy but I have proclaimed as I did during my first round with cancer that God is healing me as I write/speak. I trust your healing will also be swift and miraculous.
> 
> I have wanted to do one of the fish hats and haven't attempted it yet. Your knitting you've shown is gorgious; I just have a lack of confidence. I tend to shy away from anything that is not listed a easy or beginner patterns. I think I just need to dive right in and do it. I tend to hold my work up for perfection before I've had the skills perfected. The first sweater I made last year I was so proud of until a friend/acquaintance pointed out that at one point I had made an error in some stitches. I never even had noticed it and probably never would have. Kind of blew my confidence; silly I know. Oh well, perhaps I'll attempt the fish hat. It would be perfect for my oldest DD's fiance.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, not to belabor the point either here, but have you noticed that after you slapped my hands for the comment on the storm and not wanting to hurt anyone by words, you are in fact portraying a double standard? You are in fact even commenting on the storm. Just saying Sam, what is the standard for someone posting also applies to you and to all the others who are posting. Just why is it that you have chosen to come after my words and not the words that anyone else posts? Come on Sam, admit that you were wrong in your chastizing of me. Others are also waiting for your acknowledging of this fact. Please dont get all "holier than thou" on this, you were wrong. And this has absolutely nothing to do with anyone abusing you as you did try and drag that into what you had posted to me about me.


 :hunf: ok, i am gonna just have to speak up here, i am a pretty blunt and in your face person, as i hate the back stabing bit, but you gotta know your beyond blunt and how you word things is a bit over the top. don't you dare go after sam, what he said is true and he didn't say not to talk about the storm or anything else important going on in our lives, just be careful about how you word things, please can you just drop this and move on.......... honestly you wear me out sometimes. please no one be run off by all this exchange, this is not who we are and what we are about :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In her defense Sam I must say that my friend probably didn't mean to be mean. She is from Russia and sometimes doesn't word things well. I wasn't offended/hurt just intimidated in my skills. Hey, I'm really pretty thick skinned. But, thank you for coming to my defense. Besides, anyone crazy enough to try to knit socks as a first knitting attempt has got to be a little presumptuous in terms of their skills. Like I said, I tend to think I'm better than I am sometimes. I'll have a go again at something above beginner level. It reminds of of when I was in about 5th grade and decided to bake a cake. Cake turned out fine but had no clue how to make icing so I covered the cake with honey since after all that is sweet. Oh my goodness what a soggy mess. My mom, bless her heart, made everyone eat some for dessert that night. LOL


thewren said:


> i'm thinking settleg that that was no friend - do not allow that to upset you - you can do whatever you put your mind to.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know one of the issues with emails, blogs, etc is that "tone" can be so misinterpreted which of course leads to hurt feelings. Lets just all take a deep breath and move forward as peacefully as we can. Everyone slips up sometime or another and none of us are perfect.   
Too bad we can't just all be on skype at the same time and chat; oooooo wait...that would mean I'd have to get out of my pjs and brush my hair! Oh well; peace to all at the knitting tea party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, I've done it again and stayed up too late. My fire in the woodstove is out and it is starting to get cold. I'm really adamant that I will not turn on the furnace quite yet. Since DH is like a living heating pad I guess it means I'm off to bed and snuggly up. As DH said earlier it will be a 2 dog night but then we usually do have 2 dogs in our bed! LOL. Everyone have a wonderful evening and get some rest. Will se all in the morning. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dreamweaver: Your attempt at bring peace back to the knitting tea party is appreciated. Also I am so, so glad that your dr is addressing the biopsy quickly. I am so sorry that it does mean more pain, holes, etc for you but will raise you up in prayer for a speedy recovery and good results. I have 3 spots right next to the corotid artery on the right side that are being watched; not big enough to do a needle biopsy but I have proclaimed as I did during my first round with cancer that God is healing me as I write/speak. I trust your healing will also be swift and miraculous.
> 
> I have wanted to do one of the fish hats and haven't attempted it yet. Your knitting you've shown is gorgious; I just have a lack of confidence. I tend to shy away from anything that is not listed a easy or beginner patterns. I think I just need to dive right in and do it. I tend to hold my work up for perfection before I've had the skills perfected. The first sweater I made last year I was so proud of until a friend/acquaintance pointed out that at one point I had made an error in some stitches. I never even had noticed it and probably never would have. Kind of blew my confidence; silly I know. Oh well, perhaps I'll attempt the fish hat. It would be perfect for my oldest DD's fiance.


I don't think it's much of a friend to point out this kind of mistake.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to apologize for jumping in and getting involved with this. I should not have gotten involved and should have sent a private message about our friend. 

I hope that it is not carried on- sorry I jumped in-I know from reading Sam's posts that he is a wonderful coordinator, or whatever his job is called and I am sorry I took his post as not wanting us to post about the storm. I have read it again, and I did misunderstand what he was saying. 

By the way, she just sent me a facebook message- they have gotten through the first half and the eye of the storm and the winds are picking up again. lots of flooding they they themselves are doing okay. scary. Hopefully they will be okay. It sounds as if many are flooded and it is a real tragedy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> wait...that would mean I'd have to get out of my pjs and brush my hair! Oh well; peace to all at the knitting tea party!


   And that is why I have not rushed to put skype on my I-pad. Fortunately, this laptop does not have a camera......... Snuggle up and stay warm...... BTW, good for you for doing sox first. I have always believed that ignorance is *is* bliss.... It never occurred to me that there was anything hard about sox so I just did them....... *Wanting* to do something is a great start and will always help you get it done. the hats are easy... just that you learn how to do short rows.... and that is easy too....... Just do it!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Settleg: I've never understood why someone would want to point out an error after the project has been finished and presented...it's not like anything can be done about it then. Don't let that spoil the fun of knitting....I've been back to knitting for almost 2 years now and I know I sure do make mistakes and don't always catch them....but I know how hard I've tried to make the best thing possible so now I just move on and am more aware of not making a mistake in the next project. I'm not sure I'll ever get to perfection...but I think it's fun trying and learning new things all the time.



settleg said:


> Dreamweaver: Your attempt at bring peace back to the knitting tea party is appreciated. Also I am so, so glad that your dr is addressing the biopsy quickly. I am so sorry that it does mean more pain, holes, etc for you but will raise you up in prayer for a speedy recovery and good results. I have 3 spots right next to the corotid artery on the right side that are being watched; not big enough to do a needle biopsy but I have proclaimed as I did during my first round with cancer that God is healing me as I write/speak. I trust your healing will also be swift and miraculous.
> 
> I have wanted to do one of the fish hats and haven't attempted it yet. Your knitting you've shown is gorgious; I just have a lack of confidence. I tend to shy away from anything that is not listed a easy or beginner patterns. I think I just need to dive right in and do it. I tend to hold my work up for perfection before I've had the skills perfected. The first sweater I made last year I was so proud of until a friend/acquaintance pointed out that at one point I had made an error in some stitches. I never even had noticed it and probably never would have. Kind of blew my confidence; silly I know. Oh well, perhaps I'll attempt the fish hat. It would be perfect for my oldest DD's fiance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure if you can knit and purl - you can do anything you put your mind to - just take it one line at a time.

sam



settleg said:


> In her defense Sam I must say that my friend probably didn't mean to be mean. She is from Russia and sometimes doesn't word things well. I wasn't offended/hurt just intimidated in my skills. Hey, I'm really pretty thick skinned. But, thank you for coming to my defense. Besides, anyone crazy enough to try to knit socks as a first knitting attempt has got to be a little presumptuous in terms of their skills. Like I said, I tend to think I'm better than I am sometimes. I'll have a go again at something above beginner level. It reminds of of when I was in about 5th grade and decided to bake a cake. Cake turned out fine but had no clue how to make icing so I covered the cake with honey since after all that is sweet. Oh my goodness what a soggy mess. My mom, bless her heart, made everyone eat some for dessert that night. LOL
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree...... on those tags that you see when you hit Quote Reply...It is really very simple [...] anything inbetween [] brackets like these STARTS a set of instructions.... b = bold, i = itallics, color=red (or any other color name) = a change in color. [/...] brackets indicate the END of a set of instructions..... (I'm putting ... in between brackets because if I do the actual thing, it will do what I've asked but the brackets, etc. won't show.) I don't know what the URL, link or one of the others does... not computer savy enough..... but it is fun to play with the others and helps with the *tone* or _emphasis_ of a post. When done in a PM, you can always hit Preview to see if it has done what you want and you can also use them in a regular reply if you can remember the letters... b, i, etc. I also hit the smiley faces and then look at what it does.... Ther is usually a word like roll, LOL, oops. between :....: two colons..... that will allow you to add one without going to Quote Reply.....

Thanks for the good wishes and prayers... I will give you a call soon. I'm hoping to get the biopsy by Friday... but you know insurance and government work never gets done quickly......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SoutherGal..... Love the way you talk, just get straight to the crux of the matter.

I am so sorry that your sister is doing so poorly. You just really have your plate way too full.... I know that the relationship with her kids is not any good but, their relationship with you and there grands is, so you pull that card as often as you need to so that you get a little relief.... You *are* all adults, after all. Dad doesn't need a visit EVERY day nor does mom. You have a life and need to live some of it on your own terms.... You know the facility is taking good care of them..... Give yourself permission to breathe.... just a little.... I really think a "lost" day in PJ's is in order very, very soon. Turn the phone off too. As to cleaning that church..... good for you, but I'm betting you do this as a volunteer or am I wrong? If you do it as a volunteer,,,,,, time someone else took a turn..... Sharing is a good thing.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> You know one of the issues with emails, blogs, etc is that "tone" can be so misinterpreted which of course leads to hurt feelings. Lets just all take a deep breath and move forward as peacefully as we can. Everyone slips up sometime or another and none of us are perfect.
> Too bad we can't just all be on skype at the same time and chat; oooooo wait...that would mean I'd have to get out of my pjs and brush my hair! Oh well; peace to all at the knitting tea party!


You can keep video off and then just talk- one step up from writing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Wow, I've done it again and stayed up too late. My fire in the woodstove is out and it is starting to get cold. I'm really adamant that I will not turn on the furnace quite yet. Since DH is like a living heating pad I guess it means I'm off to bed and snuggly up. As DH said earlier it will be a 2 dog night but then we usually do have 2 dogs in our bed! LOL. Everyone have a wonderful evening and get some rest. Will se all in the morning. {{{{HUGS}}}}


Between husband and dogs do you ever need blankets onthe bed? Husbands are useful during winter- but a pest in summer! (only taling about as hot water bottles BTW).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not too sure what I have read. I've got a migraine, but needed to get up for a while. I get badly enough to not concntrate well, but not badly enough to incapacitate me. So back yp lie down and read. Not going to cook tonight- we can grab something out.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm up way too late! I have done a little knitting while watching some shows that I missed this week. The dogs are on the couch with me, wanting to go to bed! I'm tired, but I just love staying up. I have a good bed, but I just don't like to get in it! I probably will soon though as I need my sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - go to bed - you are up way too late.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I'm up way too late! I have done a little knitting while watching some shows that I missed this week. The dogs are on the couch with me, wanting to go to bed! I'm tired, but I just love staying up. I have a good bed, but I just don't like to get in it! I probably will soon though as I need my sleep.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, Sam, why are you up? I admit, I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a quick note and will get back on later, nothing much has happened here and it is 6 am. Will be back later.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Darowil, no I wont have to hunt! Much appreciated



darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver those are adorable will have to search for them! My GS would love Nemo
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wannabear (a day late?)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, 5mm, for making that clear for any who are interested in knowing more about the info available on KP. Perhaps others will now be more comfortable learning how to use what is here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Not sure if Im an experienced knitter or not, have only been knitting for a little over a year. I dug out my Ashton (is my DGSs name!) pattern and think I will do it first. give me some practice.



Ask4j said:


> If you are an experienced knitter, I would go with the pattern you like. The Ashton is really simple but I wanted something that would look nice and knit up quickly. I too always thought shawls were a big mystery and took ultimate talent, well it does in a way, but not all that complicated. You start at the nape of the neck with 5 stitches and start increases and a stitch pattern if you want. It doesn't look like a shawl until it is off your needles. Even the simplest shawls are made this way. The finished shawl looks like two triangles put together but it isn't. Does this help?
> 
> Oh, and as the designer of all these wonderful shawls points out, the gauge is not all that important. So you can choose most any kind of yarn and size of needle to get a look you like. Of course the finer yarns give it that lacy delicate look.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry if I offended anyone by my recent post about my abusive situation. It was not intended to do anyone any harm or hurt feelings.
> ...


Absolutely right, 5mm!!! Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So true! "...just take it one line at a time". Well said Sam.



thewren said:


> i figure if you can knit and purl - you can do anything you put your mind to - just take it one line at a time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i figure if you can knit and purl - you can do anything you put your mind to - just take it one line at a time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know just what you mean Southerngal! I feel the same way too.
And as to your little kitty that seems to have chosen you...that kitty might just have to come in the house.   :x


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hope paperwork progresses smoothly and quickly and the procedure the same!



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm just going to make some general comments....... You all know me.... can't always keep my foot out of my mouth!
> 
> DPN's..... This *is* a place for opinions, etc.... I think the reason Sam may have been a little harsh is that your mention of New Zealand *could* have been interpreted as a personal attack..... even if not meant that way. I also think you missed the part where he *did* say he may have been a bit too harsh..... Why don't we all just decide to look at this as a misunderstanding and all play nice....
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have found in reading patterns that easy intermediate all depend upon what you know and what you are comfortable with. Some intermediates are easy to me and some easy seem hard. Maybe Im just backwards as usual. It never hurts to try and you cant learn anything new if you dont try something new. The more you try the better your confidence will be! I figure if I try and I dont succeed at least with my knitting, no one will even know unless I tell them and I can try until I get it right with no one to say a word.



settleg said:


> Dreamweaver: Your attempt at bring peace back to the knitting tea party is appreciated. Also I am so, so glad that your dr is addressing the biopsy quickly. I am so sorry that it does mean more pain, holes, etc for you but will raise you up in prayer for a speedy recovery and good results. I have 3 spots right next to the corotid artery on the right side that are being watched; not big enough to do a needle biopsy but I have proclaimed as I did during my first round with cancer that God is healing me as I write/speak. I trust your healing will also be swift and miraculous.
> 
> I have wanted to do one of the fish hats and haven't attempted it yet. Your knitting you've shown is gorgious; I just have a lack of confidence. I tend to shy away from anything that is not listed a easy or beginner patterns. I think I just need to dive right in and do it. I tend to hold my work up for perfection before I've had the skills perfected. The first sweater I made last year I was so proud of until a friend/acquaintance pointed out that at one point I had made an error in some stitches. I never even had noticed it and probably never would have. Kind of blew my confidence; silly I know. Oh well, perhaps I'll attempt the fish hat. It would be perfect for my oldest DD's fiance.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SoutherGal..... Love the way you talk, just get straight to the crux of the matter.
> 
> I am so sorry that your sister is doing so poorly. You just really have your plate way too full.... I know that the relationship with her kids is not any good but, their relationship with you and there grands is, so you pull that card as often as you need to so that you get a little relief.... You *are* all adults, after all. Dad doesn't need a visit EVERY day nor does mom. You have a life and need to live some of it on your own terms.... You know the facility is taking good care of them..... Give yourself permission to breathe.... just a little.... I really think a "lost" day in PJ's is in order very, very soon. Turn the phone off too. As to cleaning that church..... good for you, but I'm betting you do this as a volunteer or am I wrong? If you do it as a volunteer,,,,,, time someone else took a turn..... Sharing is a good thing.....


  i am paid to clean the church, i get paid for 10 hrs a wk. always do more, but i pride myself on the looks of the inside of the church and want it to always look inviting. i do many other things there as a volunteer, each month when they have a prime timers lunch i decorate to some theme, it takes so little to put smiles on those elderly folks face (some live in sm apt. alone and this is a great social event for them,so i try to make it special for all who attend, besides we have great food) i also change the decor and flowers out through out the church for t he seasons, but that is no work, i love doing that sorta stuff. since we downsized our christmas tree here at home, i especially love the huge tree we put in our foyer at church and its lights up in the dark hrs and many folks pass the front and comment on loving to see the lights. but i take charge of getting it put up and the main decorating is done by me and whoever is available, the last things to put on are all the bells and angels we do that in our hanging of the greens service where the whole church is decorated by the congregation. so beautiful to see. i gotta get off here, way to chatty :shock: be safe and have a good day


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Southern Gal what great work you do and nice that it is so appreciated. And the image of the church tree is lovely and the congregation decorating it, so what the holiday season is all about.

Pup Lover, when I get intimidated by a pattern, which it seems happens when I look at any pattern, I just take one stitch at a time and that works for me. After awhile I forget that I was even stressed. I love knitting and especially all the beautiful yarns. The knitting tea party has been a wealth of information and friendship, and by listening to others I find knitting less intimidating. 

Oh my! Just looked at Fox News, so much damage from Sandy! Hope all of you on the East coast are faring well.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Well said dream weaver..you hit all the points and hit them all well.Sam made his apologies as far as I am concerned ..when he said he may have been a bit to harsh... he was apologizing

I will join you in not always keeping my foot out of my mouth either..I feel that this has been taken to greater heights than it ever needed to get too.please let us move on and enjoy this tea party..I am getting indigestion from all this tension!!!



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm just going to make some general comments....... You all know me.... can't always keep my foot out of my mouth!
> 
> DPN's..... This *is* a place for opinions, etc.... I think the reason Sam may have been a little harsh is that your mention of New Zealand *could* have been interpreted as a personal attack..... even if not meant that way. I also think you missed the part where he *did* say he may have been a bit too harsh..... Why don't we all just decide to look at this as a misunderstanding and all play nice....
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Cow! We are up to 54 pages already, well, I have a lot of catch up to do tonight or tomorrow morning. Have errands to run today. Hope everyone in the path or general vicinity of Sandy is well and out of harms way. 
Hugs and all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL you are so right. Few blankets needed and in the summer sometimes I'd rather be single LOL. He's a sweetie though; this morning he cut the heat on before leaving for work (very, very early) so I'd be warm when I got up. It is 45F right now. Oh, and dogs got up when I did. LOL


darowil said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I've done it again and stayed up too late. My fire in the woodstove is out and it is starting to get cold. I'm really adamant that I will not turn on the furnace quite yet. Since DH is like a living heating pad I guess it means I'm off to bed and snuggly up. As DH said earlier it will be a 2 dog night but then we usually do have 2 dogs in our bed! LOL. Everyone have a wonderful evening and get some rest. Will se all in the morning. {{{{HUGS}}}}
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> You know one of the issues with emails, blogs, etc is that "tone" can be so misinterpreted which of course leads to hurt feelings. Lets just all take a deep breath and move forward as peacefully as we can. Everyone slips up sometime or another and none of us are perfect.
> Too bad we can't just all be on skype at the same time and chat; oooooo wait...that would mean I'd have to get out of my pjs and brush my hair! Oh well; peace to all at the knitting tea party!


I completely agree, Settleg, it's the 'tone' of someone's writing that can be open to misinterpretation. So saying, should this not make us doubly careful to try to sound pleasant in what we post? I agree none of us are perfect or as a woman who worked with my aunt used to say (and I don't think she realised it was wrong!) "There's none of us inflammable!" :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not too sure what I have read. I've got a migraine, but needed to get up for a while. I get badly enough to not concntrate well, but not badly enough to incapacitate me. So back yp lie down and read. Not going to cook tonight- we can grab something out.


Hope your migraine shifts soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A BIG thank you to all who gave me encouagement concerning my knitting choices. I think I go look for a pattern to make a beret or hat for DD for Christmas. I've made simple hats but will have a go at something a bit more detailed. Thank you , thank you, thank you! I just love the knitting tea party


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

settleg said:


> A BIG thank you to all who gave me encouagement concerning my knitting choices. I think I go look for a pattern to make a beret or hat for DD for Christmas. I've made simple hats but will have a go at something a bit more detailed. Thank you , thank you, thank you! I just love the knitting tea party


No problem, although we can be enablers...

My goal is just to get through this day with minimal fuss. (my attitude is very bad right now - I so need a mental health day...)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted you all to know that my friend Rachel and all her family came through the storm with no damage and everyone is okay. She was in the center of it in NJ and so, needless to say, all her students and friends on the workshops are very pleased. She is my partner in the workshops and I am 
extremely happy that she came through it.

Caring thoughts to all those from the Knitting Tea Party who have been affected by the storm.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer so glad that your friends came through OK! :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Tomorrow is Halloween and as you can see Pontuf is ready. Last year he was a devil, this year a friendly Ladybug. Who doesn't love ladybugs. They nourish our gardens.

OK, the garbonza beans are rinsed and tossed in olive oil but I can't remember what temperature to set the oven...hmmmm..350???? Does anyone recall?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Also let's post any knitted pumpkins we've made. I'm sure there are plenty of pictures out there.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm excited to go to the chiropractor and hopefully he can adjust my neck back into working order. It has been extremely stiff with a lot of headaches this month - ugh! I so look forward to the moist heat therapy and the pulsating whatever it is called on my neck, before the actual adjustment. A dear friend is meeting me at the chiropractic office and we are going to check out a new bakery right after my appointment and then she is following me back to my house for an afternoon of knitting therapy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

OK Finally caught up. Whew!!!! 54 pages so far. Well so far the storm has not really done anything here where I live. You would not even know a storm was around except that it is cold and dark skies. When I look at a weather map, the storm is circling all around where I live. B lives about 25 minutes south of me and there were power outages near his place. I have not heard yet if anything happened at his place but will talk to him a little later today. We are going to go out and see about finding him a new car. His van died last night right after our dancing, so let him take my car home with him. And boy did he look good in his dancing shirt. I think as long as he does not get a chill, he may be on the mend, finally. He was very tired last night with the dancing but he sure enjoyed it. Probably good for him to get moving around a bit. Everyone liked our new dancing clothes. And they say we are really doing very very well in learning the new square dance steps. Waiting to see now if we will feel some affects of the storm later today as it pushes Eastward. I think we will now be fine and time to start thinking of getting ready for all the little goblins who will be going out tomorrow night. B is coming to help hand out the goodies. I still have to carve my pumpkin. The little girls upstairs like Dora, the Explorer so am going to carve the face of Dora on my pumpkin. Still need to buy some candy also. So all is well so far. I do hope that other members of this group were not so badly hit with the storm and that all the storms that are happening right now will now die down and be calm.  By the way, did anyone see that the Bounty sank in the storm last night? http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thunder-bay/story/2012/10/30/ns-hms-bounty-captain-search.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Tomorrow is Halloween and as you can see Pontuf is ready. Last year he was a devil, this year a friendly Ladybug. Who doesn't love ladybugs. They nourish our gardens.
> 
> OK, the garbonza beans are rinsed and tossed in olive oil but I can't remember what temperature to set the oven...hmmmm..350???? Does anyone recall?


It is here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120149-18.html#2293451

I love Pontuf's costume.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Nana! I just printed the recipe out. And Pontuf is happy that you approve of his costume. As you can see in the picture he likes it too.

Lunch today with my 5 best friends at Olive & Ivy. I'm the baby of the group at 60! What a great bunch of "broads".


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Tomorrow is Halloween and as you can see Pontuf is ready. Last year he was a devil, this year a friendly Ladybug. Who doesn't love ladybugs. They nourish our gardens.
> 
> OK, the garbonza beans are rinsed and tossed in olive oil but I can't remember what temperature to set the oven...hmmmm..350???? Does anyone recall?


Pontuf--The oven temp is 450F. DD made the mistake of using 350F and they were NOT tasty. Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Was thinking this was a ladybug costume I found on my Facebook but it is a Minnie Mouse Costume. But I thought it was cute anyway.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love Pontuf's costume. what a cute little guy!

We have a very nice day here in Alberta -- the sun is shining and it isn't too cold. After watching the disaster, I am realizing that cold weather is something I am not going to complain about any more. 

Darowil -- I hope your migraine is better. they are miserable things. I used to get them all the time, or thought that was what they were but have since been told by the doctor that they are sinus headaches and have a nasal spray that works exceptionally well. Sure has made a difference in my life. 

It just showed a lot of Damage in Toronto, mainly huge trees having been
pulled up by their roofs and the residual damage of them landing on cars and houses. I hope everyone is okay.

I wish we were heading down to Mesa for the winter. we spent l0 winters i Arizona as snowbirds and most of our friends are down there now. Health reasons make it impossible for us to continue. I loved checking out the shops in Scotsdale pontuf. Many memories of great times. 

I guess I had better get ready - we are going shopping - need to get some fresh air. Love to see the sunny day after a cold, dull spell here. 

ttyall later. Designer


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks !!!! So much!



jheiens said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is Halloween and as you can see Pontuf is ready. Last year he was a devil, this year a friendly Ladybug. Who doesn't love ladybugs. They nourish our gardens.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

SOOOOO CUTE!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Was thinking this was a ladybug costume I found on my Facebook but it is a Minnie Mouse Costume. But I thought it was cute anyway.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes great shopping in Scottsdale and lots to do in Mesa too!Get down here! The weather is beautiful! I'm actually going to golf this week with some girlfriends.

Pontuf gives you a sloppy kiss.



Designer1234 said:


> I love Pontuf's costume. what a cute little guy!
> 
> We have a very nice day here in Alberta -- the sun is shining and it isn't too cold. After watching the disaster, I am realizing that cold weather is something I am not going to complain about any more.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


Puplover, here is a (((Hug)))). You should be very proud of him, that he has realized that to get on in life he needs to move. We are all here to listen and support.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhhh, Pup Lover. Honestly it is going to get better. I am feeling somewhat the same only just starting over in a place I know no one. What will change is you will see him grow and he will settle down and he will be working and in the meantime you will find other things to fill that void. It will take time but it will happen. It may be getting out and joining something or making new friends. Maybe getting out for nice walks and enjoying the surroundings. Find a nice place to walk, like a park or a walk by a beach or something. Take the dogs with you for the walk. The dogs will also help. My little dog and cat both cuddle up to me and show me how much they love me. And in the meantime, your son will appreciate you more also. Yes, it will get better. For now, have that good cry and cleanse the loss you are feeling. Then it will be time to celebrate the good choices he is making. (((HUGS))) from me to you.



Pup lover said:


> Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover you are a good Mother.



Pup lover said:


> Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As parents, we spend at least up to our kids' 18th birthdays working 24/7 in making these young people into independent, self-reliant, fine human beings and contributing members of our society. Then, why when it's time for them to fly, we get panicky? I know I did with all three of my kids! It sounds like he's taking responsibility for himself and Arkanas has some great things to offer - where in Ark is he going? Wishing him all the best and that he finds a job quickly!!



Pup lover said:


> Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OK, welllllllllllll, I was getting ready for my luncheon with the "broads", upstairs putting on makeup, forgot about the chickpeas in the oven at 450, didn't hear the timer go off because I had the TV on in the bedroom watching the storm, so guess what! Yep, you guessed it. I burnt the whole batch and almost the house down. Luckily the smoke alarm or sprinklers didn't go off because all the smoke was confined in the oven. 
I'm going to try it again later this evening and stay in the kitchen. But who knows, when the chickpeas cool down, maybe burnt chickpeas are good too. I'll get back to you all on that.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > You know one of the issues with emails, blogs, etc is that "tone" can be so misinterpreted which of course leads to hurt feelings. Lets just all take a deep breath and move forward as peacefully as we can. Everyone slips up sometime or another and none of us are perfect.
> ...


I've gotten the feeling that you may have a bizarre sense of humor, as do I.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dora has arrived.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> I pride myself on the looks of the inside of the church and want it to always look inviting. I do many other things there as a volunteer, each month when they have a prime timers lunch i decorate to some theme, it takes so little to put smiles on those elderly folks face (some live in sm apt. alone and this is a great social event for them,so i try to make it special for all who attend, besides we have great food) i also change the decor and flowers out through out the church for t he seasons, but that is no work, i love doing that sorta stuff. since we downsized our christmas tree here at home, i especially love the huge tree we put in our foyer at church and its lights up in the dark hrs and many folks pass the front and comment on loving to see the lights. but i take charge of getting it put up and the main decorating is done by me and whoever is available, the last things to put on are all the bells and angels we do that in our hanging of the greens service where the whole church is decorated by the congregation. so beautiful to see. I gotta get off here, way to chatty :shock: be safe and have a good day


  :lol: Well, that just confirms what we already know.. You are a very loving, sharing and caring person a nd your congregation is so licky to have you...... You have also fiven me a great idea for disposing of some of the excess decorations that I willl eventually need to clear from mom's (and my) house.... There is a small nursing home near that could probably use some cheering and possibly the reception area at the Cancer Center. Thanks for the idea and all you do.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

better pic


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm excited to go to the chiropractor and hopefully he can adjust my neck back into working order. It has been extremely stiff with a lot of headaches this month - ugh! I so look forward to the moist heat therapy and the pulsating whatever it is called on my neck, before the actual adjustment. A dear friend is meeting me at the chiropractic office and we are going to check out a new bakery right after my appointment and then she is following me back to my house for an afternoon of knitting therapy


Sounds like heaven to me....... Please pass the chocolate eclairs.......


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

the kids upstairs will really enjoyDora. great job !!!


Sq_Dancer said:


> Dora has arrived.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - i had a friend tell me one time when i was reading ahead in the patten - i was afraid i would not be able to do it - she said to never read ahead - just take it line by line at it will all work out - and it does.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i figure if you can knit and purl - you can do anything you put your mind to - just take it one line at a time.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> By the way, did anyone see that the Bounty sank in the storm last night? http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thunder-bay/story/2012/10/30/ns-hms-bounty-captain-search.html


I've been keeping tabs on that via facebook. I know they rescued 14 crewmembers, lost one crewmember, but are still looking for the Captain.

I hope they find the Captain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


Plenty of cheese and crackers to go around here...... It is *always* and adjustment when a chold leaves home..... They are *always* out bsbird, no matter the age. What helped me on occasion was to remember *where* my DD belonged at a particular age and time in her life. Living at home was NOT the right answer. There are stages in life.... Good for him to realize that he needs to make a change... get a job, make new friends, in short.... time to grow up............ Sorry, mom.... it happens to all of us. How fortunate that he has a fousin willing to give him a helping hand...... I hope he has good luck.... since it is hard to find ajob anywhere right now. Maybe the advent of the holiday season will lead to a temporary position that can grow...... It is a new page in the lives of you both...... Enjoy, and have another glass of wine.....


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Excellent work my Martha Stewart runner up!!! wink wink!!! I have yet to do something on mine..just don't know what yet!!!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> better pic


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GREAT DORA!!!!! I'sd recognize her anywhere. The girls are going to be thrilled. Glad that the storm kept it distance but sorry to hear abou the van troubles....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great news designer - i was complaining about our weather here this morning and my son-in-law reminded me that we had power and heat unlike many people along the east coast - and that is true. we all need to send prayers up that this storm and it's after effects end soon.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Just wanted you all to know that my friend Rachel and all her family came through the storm with no damage and everyone is okay. She was in the center of it in NJ and so, needless to say, all her students and friends on the workshops are very pleased. She is my partner in the workshops and I am
> extremely happy that she came through it.
> 
> Caring thoughts to all those from the Knitting Tea Party who have been affected by the storm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great pumpkin pontuf - did pontuf himself do the carving?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Tomorrow is Halloween and as you can see Pontuf is ready. Last year he was a devil, this year a friendly Ladybug. Who doesn't love ladybugs. They nourish our gardens.
> 
> OK, the garbonza beans are rinsed and tossed in olive oil but I can't remember what temperature to set the oven...hmmmm..350???? Does anyone recall?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > A BIG thank you to all who gave me encouagement concerning my knitting choices. I think I go look for a pattern to make a beret or hat for DD for Christmas. I've made simple hats but will have a go at something a bit more detailed. Thank you , thank you, thank you! I just love the knitting tea party
> ...


I took a mental health day yesterday, needed it badly.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just wanted you all to know that my friend Rachel and all her family came through the storm with no damage and everyone is okay. She was in the center of it in NJ and so, needless to say, all her students and friends on the workshops are very pleased. She is my partner in the workshops and I am
> extremely happy that she came through it.
> 
> Caring thoughts to all those from the Knitting Tea Party who have been affected by the storm.


Thank you for letting us know, Designer. After seeing some of the video of New Jersey damage, I'm just glad there weren't more injuries. My DD in NYC is also okay. I just hope that all our other east coast members have weathered the storm as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I always thought that I raised my kids so they could leave and be independent, good citizens, until it was time for them to leave and I was a basket case.

It is never easy to let them go. hang in there and be proud of him.

Life will settle down and you will notice the lack of stress, once the fact that he is gone becomes normal. Good luck and go have a massage! (that is what I did- I pampered myself and went to a movie. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf makes a mighty fine lady bug.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Nana! I just printed the recipe out. And Pontuf is happy that you approve of his costume. As you can see in the picture he likes it too.
> 
> Lunch today with my 5 best friends at Olive & Ivy. I'm the baby of the group at 60! What a great bunch of "broads".


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Jynx, ever since I first met B, he was having problems with his van. Lots of rust underneath and every time he spent money on it, he would get a few days and then it was down again. The problem is, even though he is retired with a pension, he needs a little more money to keep himself going. So he does housepainting and odd jobs. With the van down a lot more than it is up, that makes this almost impossible. With his major illness a few years ago and his divorce, it left him with only his pension to live on. I told him it is time to stop putting good money after bad and get a halfways decent vehicle that is easier on gas and it will make a big difference. So we are hoping to get out later today to look at some newer vehicles. He has borrowed my car for today and tomorrow.



Dreamweaver said:


> GREAT DORA!!!!! I'sd recognize her anywhere. The girls are going to be thrilled. Glad that the storm kept it distance but sorry to hear abou the van troubles....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is hard to see the last one go - i'm sending you lots of positive energy - and hoping your son finds a job.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

He makes a mighty fine ladybug but would be hard on my roses to eat the aphids. LOL



thewren said:


> pontuf makes a mighty fine lady bug.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pumpkin sq dancer - you have far more patience than i.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Dora has arrived.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Tomorrow is Halloween and as you can see Pontuf is ready. Last year he was a devil, this year a friendly Ladybug. Who doesn't love ladybugs. They nourish our gardens.
> 
> OK, the garbonza beans are rinsed and tossed in olive oil but I can't remember what temperature to set the oven...hmmmm..350???? Does anyone recall?


Love Pontuf's costume, our little one -Trixie- might wear a costume and enjoy it, however Daisy does not like it when she wears a coat and grabs it and tries to get it off of her.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Pontuf and Dancer, your pumpkins are great! I don't generally carve a pumpkin these days but, even if I did, I sure wouldn't show my work here after seeing what you folks have come up with!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Aww thank you Pontuf. Thats always good to hear, my mom tells me that. I figure she prejudiced though and not always sure shes right.



Pontuf said:


> Puplover you are a good Mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have always been into doing arts and crafts and made all my children's costumes and cakes and all my decorations for Christmas. I used to teach arts and crafts at one time. It is pretty easy now for anyone to follow a pattern and carve the pumpkins. I surely did not do it from my head. I just wanted to please the little girls.



KatyNora said:


> Pontuf and Dancer, your pumpkins are great! I don't generally carve a pumpkin these days but, even if I did, I sure wouldn't show my work here after seeing what you folks have come up with!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am proud of him, it was a very big step for him to take. Thanks for the hugs and support and {{hugs}}} back to you!



Silverowl said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ooops, almost forgot. Thank you so much for the compliment. It makes it worthwhile.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I have always been into doing arts and crafts and made all my children's costumes and cakes and all my decorations for Christmas. I used to teach arts and crafts at one time. It is pretty easy now for anyone to follow a pattern and carve the pumpkins. I surely did not do it from my head. I just wanted to please the little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I know it will get better, was the same with the other two. Maybe just more so since he is the last one to go through it with. Thank you for your concern.



Sq_Dancer said:



> Ahhhh, Pup Lover. Honestly it is going to get better. I am feeling somewhat the same only just starting over in a place I know no one. What will change is you will see him grow and he will settle down and he will be working and in the meantime you will find other things to fill that void. It will take time but it will happen. It may be getting out and joining something or making new friends. Maybe getting out for nice walks and enjoying the surroundings. Find a nice place to walk, like a park or a walk by a beach or something. Take the dogs with you for the walk. The dogs will also help. My little dog and cat both cuddle up to me and show me how much they love me. And in the meantime, your son will appreciate you more also. Yes, it will get better. For now, have that good cry and cleanse the loss you are feeling. Then it will be time to celebrate the good choices he is making. (((HUGS))) from me to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I cant remember the name of the town, I just remember he said about 20 miles from Little Rock. Thanks for the good wishes!



RookieRetiree said:


> As parents, we spend at least up to our kids' 18th birthdays working 24/7 in making these young people into independent, self-reliant, fine human beings and contributing members of our society. Then, why when it's time for them to fly, we get panicky? I know I did with all three of my kids! It sounds like he's taking responsibility for himself and Arkanas has some great things to offer - where in Ark is he going? Wishing him all the best and that he finds a job quickly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> better pic


Very nice!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

You are quite right, living at home is not the place for him and I know this. Am very proud that he realized all that and chose to make a change before things got really bad. I will have another glass of wine and a deep breath and reellaaxxx. Thanks!



Dreamweaver said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My stress level is lowering with every minute, I can actually feel the difference in my body, I didnt realize how bad it was until he was gone and I knew he wasnt coming back. Thank you!



Designer1234 said:


> I always thought that I raised my kids so they could leave and be independent, good citizens, until it was time for them to leave and I was a basket case.
> 
> It is never easy to let them go. hang in there and be proud of him.
> 
> Life will settle down and you will notice the lack of stress, once the fact that he is gone becomes normal. Good luck and go have a massage! (that is what I did- I pampered myself and went to a movie.:cry: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about chickpeas

http://www.marthastewart.com/925139/hearty-chickpea-stew-pesto?xsc=eml_edfsc_2012_10_30&om_rid=NskvvV&om_mid=_BQj891B8u0RTlM

sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Sam, need all the positive energy I can get!



thewren said:


> it is hard to see the last one go - i'm sending you lots of positive energy - and hoping your son finds a job.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk about chickpeas
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/925139/hearty-chickpea-stew-pesto?xsc=eml_edfsc_2012_10_30&om_rid=NskvvV&om_mid=_BQj891B8u0RTlM
> 
> sam


Thanks for this . Elishia and her boys will love this, big fans of chickpeas. I have already added this to my folder, I am the only one here that likes chickpeas so will cut receipt in half.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello all! Worked on the pool and spa for about 2 1/2 hours this morning. I'm worn out! Took a shower and ate some breakfast and now catching up on TP. I hope I get a second wind soon! Lots to do in the house. 

Love the Halloween costume! I guess I'm not celebrating this year. I'll have to turn my lights out as I am not buying candy. My WW meeting is tomorrow anyway. I hope I do better than I did last week. I'm trying to do better, but I don't know if it will show or not.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

even half a pound is worth celebrating.



pammie1234 said:


> Hello all! Worked on the pool and spa for about 2 1/2 hours this morning. I'm worn out! Took a shower and ate some breakfast and now catching up on TP. I hope I get a second wind soon! Lots to do in the house.
> 
> Love the Halloween costume! I guess I'm not celebrating this year. I'll have to turn my lights out as I am not buying candy. My WW meeting is tomorrow anyway. I hope I do better than I did last week. I'm trying to do better, but I don't know if it will show or not.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


I'll take that as a compliment! :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great recipes Sam. Thanks. I just got to this week's TP and already there are 58 pages. I just can't get caught up.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Pup Lover,
Give it some time; It's still too new for you. My youngest daughter moved out in 2012, and I was an absolute Bear for, at least, the first 6 months, and didn't know why! My older daughter pointed it all out to me. lol It's really hard when your last one leaves the nest. I think we must be closest to that one, because the others had already gone, so it's just you and the youngest. Even if you fight, they are your baby. Try to talk to him at least once/twice a month, and see if you or he can visit once or twice that first year. After the first year, I found that I calmed down quite a bit. lol My daughter was 25 when she moved out. lol We live our lives for our children. When they move out, we have to start living for ourselves.
AND, everything that Sq. Dancer said! lol

Roberta



Pup lover said:


> Ok, need some help/support here. My youngest (and last at home)DS moved to Arkansas on Sunday. Was a very last minute thing, had a cousin here visiting and just decided to go back with him and try and find a job and make his way down there. He is 20 and was not having any luck finding a job here, was hanging with not a "bad" kid but bad luck seemed to follow them whereever they went and they got caught doing everything that most of the rest of us did, times however are different. So while I am very very proud of him for making such a major decision and taking such a big step to change his circumstances and his life, I MISS HIM!! I never thought that the empty nest would bother me like this, things have been sooo difficult between us for the last year or so I thought I would just be relieved and happy to have him gone. Fighting tears all day so far, texted with him earlier told him how proud I am of his decision etc helped a little. So many other more important issues out there with the storms and health issues, sorry to whine (yes, Ill have cheese and crackers please) thanks for listening!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sq Dancer! That is so cute!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> better pic


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you rpuhrmann. 



rpuhrmann said:


> Sq Dancer! That is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear...I ALMOST did the same thing. In my oven it too 32 minutes and probably could have been taken out at 30 minutes and missed the smoke filled kitchen. Luckily they were not burned.


Pontuf said:


> OK, welllllllllllll, I was getting ready for my luncheon with the "broads", upstairs putting on makeup, forgot about the chickpeas in the oven at 450, didn't hear the timer go off because I had the TV on in the bedroom watching the storm, so guess what! Yep, you guessed it. I burnt the whole batch and almost the house down. Luckily the smoke alarm or sprinklers didn't go off because all the smoke was confined in the oven.
> I'm going to try it again later this evening and stay in the kitchen. But who knows, when the chickpeas cool down, maybe burnt chickpeas are good too. I'll get back to you all on that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How right you are if you are referring to settleg (me) and I'm sure there are more of us. LOL


mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Others may not think so, but I tend to. I notice you didn't argue.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> How right you are if you are referring to settleg (me) and I'm sure there are more of us. LOL
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> ...


Well, I meant Kate, but anyone else is welcome to accept the description.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops but if I can tag along I also accept that as a compliment. Lifes too short to argue.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Oops but if I can tag along I also accept that as a compliment. Lifes too short to argue.


Once upon a time I was actually rebuked by a creep of a boss for finding some humor in something.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible. 

My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Anita. Hope it continues to be all you want it to be.



Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note to say glad that everyone has checked in with friends and loved ones in the storm's path. My cousin survived, they lost their home though, On the Atlantic side of the Jersy shorline. Had lived their for 45 years. Main thing is they are fine. Houses can be rebuilt (though they say they are moving closer to their son now) they were rescued as they are not allowed to drive and they missed the bus taking the last out, phones went out so no way to call for help. Their son called the police when they couldn't find any record of them being in a shelter. He called me last night to let me know they are safe now. 
I have made 3 scarfs so far, makes 6 that I have ready to take on Thursday to the shop. Should be able to make at least 2 more by then also. I've decided to just do 10, then see how they sell, will knit more if they are well received. Also have 2 dozen dishcloths to add with them as well.
We have warnings of possible snow fall tonight.. doubt if it will stick but hope to watch it fall. I miss the snowfalls that I enjoyed while living in Colorado. Can't say as I miss the shoveling and waiting for the snowplows to clear the roads though ;-) Winds have been howling since late yesterday evening.. starting to get really cold, so not ready for the winter temps, just last week was 80 degrees here. 
Dreamweaver, my thoughts and prayers will be with you during your tests. So wish I was still in Irving, I'd be there when ya needed me!! (I used to sing now and then with the Richtones, a Sweet Adeline chorus in your area) Take care my friend.. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hope everyone is warm, dry and safely tucked in with loved ones surrounding you. Take care please!
Loves, Hugs n Prayers


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


Happy Birthday Anita H~~~ Hope you have a wonderful day.. (I love my Kindle Fire) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Anita! I hope you have a wonderful day!

My only DD moved out about a month ago. She had lived with me about 3 years since she graduated from college. It has definitely been an adjustment, probably more for me than her. She seems to be having a wonderful time with her friends. She knows a few people in her complex and they get together on weekends. I, on the other hand, live alone and have a very small social life. I know my dogs and knitting keep me occupied and I don't mind the quiet. I still worry about her, but she keeps me informed pretty well. I am glad that she is doing well as that is the next progression of life, but I still iss her. Of course, my mom still misses me and I move away over 40 years ago! It takes time, but you will do fine. Hang in there!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver -- My thoughts and prayers are with you friend- take care and try not to worry. Shirley


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It is definitely new, and no notice at all!



rpuhrmann said:


> Oh Pup Lover,
> Give it some time; It's still too new for you. My youngest daughter moved out in 2012, and I was an absolute Bear for, at least, the first 6 months, and didn't know why! My older daughter pointed it all out to me. lol It's really hard when your last one leaves the nest. I think we must be closest to that one, because the others had already gone, so it's just you and the youngest. Even if you fight, they are your baby. Try to talk to him at least once/twice a month, and see if you or he can visit once or twice that first year. After the first year, I found that I calmed down quite a bit. lol My daughter was 25 when she moved out. lol We live our lives for our children. When they move out, we have to start living for ourselves.
> AND, everything that Sq. Dancer said! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Oops but if I can tag along I also accept that as a compliment. Lifes too short to argue.
> ...


If you don't laugh......... :lol: When I get together with my 3 BFs (best friends, not boyfriends! :lol: ) we laugh all the time, have been doing so for the last 43 years. Guess why we're still friends now? :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Anita! I am with you on the dentist thing, not fun, dont like it hate going and put it off as long as possible. Hope you enjoy the rest of your day!



Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


Many Happy Returns Anita! I love my kindle too. Hope that tooth settles down - I understand completely how you feel about the dentist. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Pammie, Im pretty much the same social situation as you, we can adjust together!



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Anita! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> My only DD moved out about a month ago. She had lived with me about 3 years since she graduated from college. It has definitely been an adjustment, probably more for me than her. She seems to be having a wonderful time with her friends. She knows a few people in her complex and they get together on weekends. I, on the other hand, live alone and have a very small social life. I know my dogs and knitting keep me occupied and I don't mind the quiet. I still worry about her, but she keeps me informed pretty well. I am glad that she is doing well as that is the next progression of life, but I still iss her. Of course, my mom still misses me and I move away over 40 years ago! It takes time, but you will do fine. Hang in there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy B-day Anita. Hope it continues to be wonderful. Hope the tooth eases. Just the opposite about dentists...I been to the same one for 48 years (now see his son) and absolutely love them. They're the ones that discovered my cancer two years ago! Again happy birthday!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Still trying to catch up, just seems impossible to do. I just feel so bad for all our friends and people who are on the East side of the country and are affected by Hurricane Sandy. I just hope that everyone is safe


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> And as to your little kitty that seems to have chosen you...that kitty might just have to come in the house.   :x


 :shock: oh my i have 2 dogs and 2 cats inside now, these outside ones, Sir Thomas , baby & moma won't let anyone near them. although they are used to me and bj and stay within eyesight, but won't come near enough to pet. just can't stand the thought of them being hungry or cold. if i could catch sir thomas, i would take him to vet for the big fix :mrgreen: as for baby, don't know what it is yet :? don't need more strays


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday anita - how great that your things arrived today - hope bob will feel better having laid down for a while. what are you knitting?

sam



Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sad about your cousin marianne - but it sounds like they have a plan b in place - kind of like one door shuts and another one opens. i bet their son will enjoy having them closer.

your fingers sure have been busy - sounds like you are starting a little cottage industry.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note to say glad that everyone has checked in with friends and loved ones in the storm's path. My cousin survived, they lost their home though, On the Atlantic side of the Jersy shorline. Had lived their for 45 years. Main thing is they are fine. Houses can be rebuilt (though they say they are moving closer to their son now) they were rescued as they are not allowed to drive and they missed the bus taking the last out, phones went out so no way to call for help. Their son called the police when they couldn't find any record of them being in a shelter. He called me last night to let me know they are safe now.
> I have made 3 scarfs so far, makes 6 that I have ready to take on Thursday to the shop. Should be able to make at least 2 more by then also. I've decided to just do 10, then see how they sell, will knit more if they are well received. Also have 2 dozen dishcloths to add with them as well.
> We have warnings of possible snow fall tonight.. doubt if it will stick but hope to watch it fall. I miss the snowfalls that I enjoyed while living in Colorado. Can't say as I miss the shoveling and waiting for the snowplows to clear the roads though ;-) Winds have been howling since late yesterday evening.. starting to get really cold, so not ready for the winter temps, just last week was 80 degrees here.
> Dreamweaver, my thoughts and prayers will be with you during your tests. So wish I was still in Irving, I'd be there when ya needed me!! (I used to sing now and then with the Richtones, a Sweet Adeline chorus in your area) Take care my friend.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

[as a woman who worked with my aunt used to say (and I don't think she realised it was wrong!) "There's none of us inflammable!" :lol:[/quote]

 :XD: :wink: that is so funny :!: that would be me, saying my big exit line and leaving and it not even be said right. tooo funny :mrgreen:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Anita! I think it's great that your gift packages arrived right on the day. Enjoy your new toys.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> [as a woman who worked with my aunt used to say (and I don't think she realised it was wrong!) "There's none of us inflammable!" :lol:


  :XD: :wink: that is so funny :!: that would be me, saying my big exit line and leaving and it not even be said right. tooo funny :mrgreen:[/quote]

I use it all the time and people are never quite sure if you realise or not. :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all soo much for your support and care today. It means the world to me and helped me feel much better quickly. Im very thankful for all of you/my friends here on ktp! Prayers that Angora and others are all safe and sound, and to all who need them!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

If you can, tomorrow, get out somewhere. The Mall, a park, a friend's, a museum. Whatever there is close by, go and do it. You probably did not do a lot of things together anyway, so just do what you would have done before. It will be ok. (((HUGS))) again.



Pup lover said:


> Thank you all soo much for your support and care today. It means the world to me and helped me feel much better quickly. Im very thankful for all of you/my friends here on ktp! Prayers that Angora and others are all safe and sound, and to all who need them!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Pup Lover, This one is for you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And here is one for everyone


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And another one for everyone. Happy Halloween


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello again! I've just spent the last hour or so looking at beret/hat patterns. Want to make one for DD. I've sent her pictures of 4 patterns and told her to call me and let me know which one, if any she likes. The yarn I plan to use is a dark sage green by Knit One, Crochet Too called Wick. It is 53%soy, 47 polypropolene, recommended needle size 8 and machine washable/dryable. Hope she likes on of the patterns I've sent or at least gives me an idea of what style she would like. I'm itching to get started. I am still not finished with her afghan but have got to take a break from it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Knitted Snowflake Pattern http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/gorgeous-knit-snowflake/ml/1


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is pretty simple.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This is an idea I used last year for Christmas. http://www.allfreechristmascrafts.com/Christmas-Crafts-for-Kids/We-Love-You-Jar/ml/1


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

To all those, whether directly or indirectly, were affected by Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOO to the cottage thing, nope.. don't want to be tied down to one or two types of knitting. Life is too short for me to be tied down to anything really. This is just for the holidays, I could use the extra $$ for gifts for my friends and family. I've made and already wrapped gifts for my DIL and 2 step-granddaughters. (One lives in Phoenix and not sure where she will be for the holidays) Am studying two tie patterns to decide which to make for my younger DS, Ben will get a hat made with Dallas Cowboy colors, have already made a star to attach to it. Mom, C and Deb are going to get Reading scarfs (I think that is the name of them) almost as wide as a shawl, but long in the front and has pockets. I know I won't get them all done in time, but C and Mom have other gifts that I have purchased so they can have a "coupon" for theirs :lol: 
I've already started baking cookies and have several dozen in the freezer ready to package and take to neighbors and church friends. I'm making at least 6 dozen for the younger DS to take home for his friends and roommates. I baked 3 dozen for him to take home his last visit.. they didn't last but a few hours. (they have a large group of friends all far from home) Have also smoked a brisket and that is in the freezer for him also. 
Yes, I stay busy, but that is the way I operate.. I can sit for about an hour if that long, just have to stay busy or feel that I am wasting my day. I do rest in the evenings, really unless Mom is not doing well, I rarely move from my recliner :lol: Which is where I am heading now. 
Have a wonderful night, morning, evening whichever fits your time zone. Stay safe, stay warm, stay dry.. 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> even half a pound is worth celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: you go girl i celebrated anything that wasn't a gain, the small group of us did that for each other, it all begins to add up. stay with it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

you betcha. I would lose a pound here, two pounds there, half a pound there. Over a year, I lost 52 lbs. Have put some of it back on over the past few months and wanting to get back on track and lose it again. I have a wedding in another year in Mexico and I want to look awesome with my new man, especially since my ex husband and his girlfriend will be there. Need to look awesome in my bathing suit on that beautiful white beach. mMMMMMMMMMMMM 



Southern Gal said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > even half a pound is worth celebrating.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> And here is one for everyone


i have seen that very look on my cat scout, and other than mine is darker, they look alike.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And was he sitting on the toilet with the ratty toilet paper?



Southern Gal said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > And here is one for everyone
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> To all those, whether directly or indirectly, were affected by Hurricane Sandy.


amen to that


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> And was he sitting on the toilet with the ratty toilet paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :? no that is just the look she gives when she is in one of her moods :shock: she will swat at you as you walk by.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

SQ Dancer I LOVE your Dora!!!!!! Great job and a very COOL pumpkin!!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Dora has arrived.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I like this advice!

Works for me!



thewren said:


> southern gal - i had a friend tell me one time when i was reading ahead in the patten - i was afraid i would not be able to do it - she said to never read ahead - just take it line by line at it will all work out - and it does.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> better pic


 Love your dora carving. Here is a moon to go with Dora.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Pontuf. It was fun doing her. And now I have my pumpkin seeds soaking in salty water overnight so I can bake them in the morning. It will be pumpkin seeds for tomorrow night. Mmmmmmmmm. 



Pontuf said:


> SQ Dancer I LOVE your Dora!!!!!! Great job and a very COOL pumpkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

ahhhhh Thank you NanaCaren. That was so thoughtful. ((HUGS))



NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > better pic
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> ahhhhh Thank you NanaCaren. That was so thoughtful. ((HUGS))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome. That was taken just minutes before I posted it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Your creativity is amazing! This is such a neat jack-o-lantern!



Sq_Dancer said:


> better pic


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited to go to the chiropractor and hopefully he can adjust my neck back into working order. It has been extremely stiff with a lot of headaches this month - ugh! I so look forward to the moist heat therapy and the pulsating whatever it is called on my neck, before the actual adjustment. A dear friend is meeting me at the chiropractic office and we are going to check out a new bakery right after my appointment and then she is following me back to my house for an afternoon of knitting therapy
> ...


Oh Dreamweaver, I wish! I got there the same time as my girlfriend did and there was already a line out the door of the bakery/bistro. My girlfriend stayed in line and got us a couple of sweets and I went home as the livingroom window glass was finally here and the guys wanted to put it in today! This has been a fiasco that started in June, 2011. The company wouldn't make one window of glass when they had orders for whole houses of glass windows and then someone in the office dropped the ball and we weren't contacted again until May of this year, wondering if we had the work done or not. I had to call them and tell them that the work was never done and we were a little irritated. 1-2-3 someone new came to measure the glass and it was on order. The glass came, arrangements were made for it to be put in, the workers arrived, took the old window out and prepared the casing for the new glass only to discover that the new glass was cracked!!! Back to the drawing board. I got a call yesterday that the replacement glass was finally in and they wanted to come while I was going to be at the chiropractor. If I wouldn't have been hurting so badly, I would have rescheduled the chiropractor appointment but I stuck to my guns and managed to get in a tiny bit earlier. I called the workers when I was leaving the parking lot of the bakery/bistro and told them I was on my way. When I arrived home, they were waiting in the driveway - whew! At least they knocked $100 off from what it was supposed to cost us. Don't know if we will do business with that company again.

I was so ready for my girlfriend to arrive with treats! We ate the last of my creamy, cheesey chicken soup with dumplings and settled in for an afternoon of knitting - ahhhhhh. Now if my neck would cooperate, life would be grand. I'm not complaining, life is pretty good but a stiff neck with headaches does not make Kathy a very happy girl!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Isn't this the truth.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf is all webbed paws so I helped.
Thanks


thewren said:


> what a great pumpkin pontuf - did pontuf himself do the carving?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wish we were closer and I could do one for you too.



Pontuf said:


> Your creativity is amazing! This is such a neat jack-o-lantern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad you got everything done that you needed to get done. Sounds like it was all crazy. Now relax and enjoy the evening and all of us here at the Knitting Tea Party. (see Sam, I did not forget the name, lol)



gottastch said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL



Sq_Dancer said:


> He makes a mighty fine ladybug but would be hard on my roses to eat the aphids. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

NanaCaren, What a lovely picture it is too, after a horrifying evening yesterday night. So calm and beautiful. Thank you for posting it.



NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > ahhhhh Thank you NanaCaren. That was so thoughtful. ((HUGS))
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm taking one tomorrow.



Pup lover said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

He really looks like a sweet fur baby, Pontuf.



Pontuf said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My little Pontuf just loves to please. And he's a Mama's boy. I only dress him up on Halloween and then of course the birthday cap on his birthday.



Pup lover said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is Halloween and as you can see Pontuf is ready. Last year he was a devil, this year a friendly Ladybug. Who doesn't love ladybugs. They nourish our gardens.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Is he a cocker spaniel? I love my little fur babies so much too. They are always here for me. I am so overjoyed to have them with me again as I had to put them at a vets for 9 weeks. When I brought them home, it was a night of celebration. My dog snuggled up to me in bed, and my cat kept pouncing on me every time I went to sleep and would rub his little head on my face. Then jump off the bed and do it over and over all night long. I hope we never have to do that again.



Pontuf said:


> My little Pontuf just loves to please. And he's a Mama's boy. I only dress him up on Halloween and then of course the birthday cap on his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Carve a pumpkin! It's fun and great therapy!  Just be the creative person you are. There are no limits on creativity when it comes to carving a pumpkin. And if you don't like your creation it will spoil in a day or two so no loss.

Happy Halloween My Dear Friends!



KatyNora said:


> Pontuf and Dancer, your pumpkins are great! I don't generally carve a pumpkin these days but, even if I did, I sure wouldn't show my work here after seeing what you folks have come up with!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't you just hate those aphids! Where do they come from and why so many! When I lived in NC they attacked everything I planted. Not so much in Arizona but they have found their way here!

I wonder how they found their way across the desert!



Sq_Dancer said:


> He makes a mighty fine ladybug but would be hard on my roses to eat the aphids. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Or you can just cut it up and make pumpkin pie. 



Pontuf said:


> Carve a pumpkin! It's fun and great therapy!  Just be the creative person you are. There are no limits on creativity when it comes to carving a pumpkin. And if you don't like your creation it will spoil in a day or two so no loss.
> 
> Happy Halloween My Dear Friends!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure where they all come from but they sure like roses and ladybugs are their enemies.



Pontuf said:


> Don't you just hate those aphids! Where do they come from and why so many! When I lived in NC they attacked everything I planted. Not so much in Arizona but they have found their way here!
> 
> I wonder how they found their way across the desert!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Settleg we are officially "sisters in chickpea overcooking ...whatever." disaster on my part

Come on let's post some fall festive pictures



settleg said:


> Oh dear...I ALMOST did the same thing. In my oven it too 32 minutes and probably could have been taken out at 30 minutes and missed the smoke filled kitchen. Luckily they were not burned.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

About to have a bowl of cereal...forgot to eat dinner...wanted to let you folks know that DBNY is having a really good sale on yarn by the bag...just order some bags with 5 and 10 a skeins for only $5 a bag. Not that I needed yarn but just couldn't resist some of the chunky weight. Go to www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com to check it out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures dancer - thanks for sharing.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> And another one for everyone. Happy Halloween


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam and everyone for the good B-day wishes.
I am trying to work on my Holbrook shawl when Bob is laying down because I have to concentrate. I have several other WIP that I work on when he is up and around. I even got to lay down for a little while today and it felt good.



thewren said:


> happy birthday anita - how great that your things arrived today - hope bob will feel better having laid down for a while. what are you knitting?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad you had a good day, Anita. May it be followed by a good year also.



Anita H said:


> Thanks Sam and everyone for the good B-day wishes.
> I am trying to work on my Holbrook shawl when Bob is laying down because I have to concentrate. I have several other WIP that I work on when he is up and around. I even got to lay down for a little while today and it felt good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful nanacaren - a halloween moon for sure.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > better pic
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> even half a pound is worth celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it doesn't show this wk. sometime soon it will if you continue to
follow your plans your goal will be closer soon. MJW


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 8:05pm on the So Calif. coast, The temp is 62 deg. F.
A nice day and today being tues was Tai Chi and at last the movements are once again beginning to flow more easily. If only I can have a respite from flares which are taking longer and longer to resolve and leaving me weaker in the process.
The instructor is so encouraging and continues to reward me with admiring remarks stating that my perserverence is admirable and that he is sure that every thing will return in time. I value his opinion and his remarks. Also all the encouraging remarks from you all too. Knitting is finally progressing on the "lagoon stained glass panel shawl. It is a very long shawl so probably won't be finished until next year. I have 3 purses ready to sew on too when my mentor returns. The green shawl progressed to the point that I can't really carry it with me, it is too heavy to be a carry along project. So all is well with me.
Best wishes for all those affected by the storm. it sounds like a long recovery. Marlark Marge.
P.S. Dreamweaver awaiting encouraging outcome from your biopsy. Hold only good thoughts have faith and leave all problems in the hands of God, who after all created our bodies and knows best what outcome will be best. Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just took a 2 hour nap and decided to get up and watch basketball. I don't know how my Mavs will do this year, but I'm still a big fan. We have lost some of our best players since winning the championship.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

A couple more before heading off to bed.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't have any notice either. We had to move from the apartment we were in, so I found another 2 bedroom, but the day before we were to move, she told me she was moving in with her boyfriend. Then, by that night, she was gone. It does throw you for a loop! My older daughter, and my sister came over to help with the move, and my younger daughter, who moved, came over for about an hour or so. Then, it was about 2 months before I saw her again. But she just moved a half hour away; not out of the state.
Just give yourself time, and have a good cry when you feel you need it. It will get easier little by little, until one day you have a hard time remembering what it was like to fight all the time. lol It's a good feeling! 

Roberta



Pup lover said:


> It is definitely new, and no notice at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Anita!! Congrats on "your" presents!! lol

Roberta



Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

That is so beautiful! At first, I thought those were pearls around the edge, but realized they were holes. lol It probably would look good edged in pearls!

Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> Knitted Snowflake Pattern http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/gorgeous-knit-snowflake/ml/1


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Anita!

Marianne, I'm sorry your cousins lost the house but so glad they are okay!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i am going to bed - rainy and cold out - tomorrow to be the same - then a slight warm up. hope everyone is home safe and sound and with electricity.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got an email in from Carol['s Gifts] she is still having problems opening the KP- but is in contact with Admin, and hopes to sort the problem soon. Her eye is a lot better, and she says hello to everyone!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Anita - Glad you had a nice birthday and a little relaxation.... I'm going to start that Holbrook after the first of the year. Please tell me it will be OK...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nanacaren - What a fabulous picture.... The moon is great and I can even see the stars.... What a difference a day makes.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marge... Glad the Tai Chi is getting a little better. DH gave me lessons as a birthday gift one year and I found it very interesting and the instructor was quite well-known and from the Kprean military I believe. Unfortunately, it was an early morning class... Not my best time, so I went back to my yoga.... but I do have his tape and pull it out occasionally. It is so good for your balance. Hope you continue to have some better days and thanks for your thoughts. I'm sure all will br as it should... I just want to get the darned thing done, SOON.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gotastitch.... Sounds like Murphy's Law. What can go wrong, will go wrong. Glad you finally have glass in the window though....... Winter is a comin.... Sorry that the neck isn't cooperating. Do you have one of those neck pillow things that can be heated in the microwave? Even though it doesn't heal anything, it can feel good......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now to see if my half operating brain can remember things.
HAppy Birthday ANita.
Marianne so glad your rellies survived the storm- bad as lsoing a house is it could be a lot worse. An did it moves them closer to their sone .well something good always comes from bad so this is sounds like it.
Lurketr your avatar is beutiful- are they your flowers?
I've printed off the snowfake whoever posted it thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.


And were you doing puzzles? Only done my puzzle of the day for the last couple of days. Don't feel like thinking too much. I'm about to ignore my computer for a while and knit without needling to keep putting down my work to use the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful nanacaren - a halloween moon for sure.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you. It sure is, now if it is a lovely tomorrow night it will be perfect.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Pup Lover, This one is for you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO to the cottage thing, nope.. don't want to be tied down to one or two types of knitting. Life is too short for me to be tied down to anything really. This is just for the holidays, I could use the extra $$ for gifts for my friends and family. I've made and already wrapped gifts for my DIL and 2 step-granddaughters. (One lives in Phoenix and not sure where she will be for the holidays) Am studying two tie patterns to decide which to make for my younger DS, Ben will get a hat made with Dallas Cowboy colors, have already made a star to attach to it. Mom, C and Deb are going to get Reading scarfs (I think that is the name of them) almost as wide as a shawl, but long in the front and has pockets. I know I won't get them all done in time, but C and Mom have other gifts that I have purchased so they can have a "coupon" for theirs :lol:
> I've already started baking cookies and have several dozen in the freezer ready to package and take to neighbors and church friends. I'm making at least 6 dozen for the younger DS to take home for his friends and roommates. I baked 3 dozen for him to take home his last visit.. they didn't last but a few hours. (they have a large group of friends all far from home) Have also smoked a brisket and that is in the freezer for him also.
> Yes, I stay busy, but that is the way I operate.. I can sit for about an hour if that long, just have to stay busy or feel that I am wasting my day. I do rest in the evenings, really unless Mom is not doing well, I rarely move from my recliner :lol: Which is where I am heading now.
> Have a wonderful night, morning, evening whichever fits your time zone. Stay safe, stay warm, stay dry..
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers


Readers wrap is what I am making for my MIL for Christmas, they go pretty fast once you get going on them I am about half done with the shawl/scarf part , hope to have it done by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Trixie is that way also, she is a cockapoo and loves to please, learns quick. Daisy however, is a tad stubborn and sometimes likes to think that she knows best and is the boss. She gets put in her place pretty quick. She just likes to talk a lot, she would greet you at the door and show you the silver! :roll:



Pontuf said:


> My little Pontuf just loves to please. And he's a Mama's boy. I only dress him up on Halloween and then of course the birthday cap on his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

double post sorry


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see if my half operating brain can remember things.
> HAppy Birthday ANita.
> Marianne so glad your rellies survived the storm- bad as lsoing a house is it could be a lot worse. An did it moves them closer to their sone .well something good always comes from bad so this is sounds like it.
> Lurketr your avatar is beutiful- are they your flowers?
> I've printed off the snowfake whoever posted it thanks.


Begonias at a lunch place beside Loch Ard, last year! the begonias were lovely last year- will have to check with Kate what they were like, this year!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning, night or whatever time of day it is in your neck of the woods. It is another rainy day but calm. 


Well, my pumpkin seeds are in the oven. Hope I do not overdo them. Kind of looking forward to this nice crispy snack this morning. 

Need to rake the leaves up today so it is nice for all the little goblins that will come to my door. 

Happy Halloween to one and all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thought you all might enjoy this picture.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Readers wrap is what I am making for my MIL for Christmas, they go pretty fast once you get going on them I am about half done with the shawl/scarf part , hope to have it done by Thanksgiving.


Thank you, I have the pattern printed out, just didn't want to go and look for it, :lol: Glad you say it goes pretty fast, I hope to start it and keep it as a WIP when I get tired of doing the scarfs. Finished another last night.. have the next cast on. Have C rolling the yarn on paper towel tubes, really goes much faster when they are on those instead of working from the ball. I flatten the yarn while I am rolling onto the tube, that way the loops are easier to find. 
Have to go to the pharmacy today for Mom's scripts, really had hoped to stay in as the weather is chilly, was 38 F when I woke, forecast for 30 F overnight tonight.. guess the marigolds will take their leave for the year. Which means I can till the garden under and put it to rest. I just cover it with straw that I get from a farmer, he has older straw that he lets me take as he rotates his stock and some bales fall apart. Those he tosses to the side, too much trouble for him but they work perfectly for me :thumbup: 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening, keeping all in our prayers.
Hugs, Loves n Prayers always ;-)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.


I just got this email from a friend and thought I would share it with all you insomniacs.

Science & vintner's expertise appears to have saved mankind !
A single glass at night could mean a peaceful, uninterrupted nights sleep.
NEW Wine for Seniors
I kid you not...

California vintners in the
Napa Valley area,
which primarily produce
Pinot Blanc, Pinot Noir, and Pinot
Grigio wines,
have developed a new hybrid grape
that acts as an anti-diuretic.
It is expected to reduce the number of trips
older people have to make to the
bathroom during the night.

The new wine will be
marketed as

PINO MORE


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nanacaren - What a fabulous picture.... The moon is great and I can even see the stars.... What a difference a day makes.......


Thank you, i thought it went perfect with the season.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thought you all might enjoy this picture.


awww this is so cute!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't made it to page 63, and already I'm loving the old age/halloween, and/or Hurricane Sandy stuff.

Back at work; today is Halloween. I brought my costume and will put it on after lunch. I'm dressing up as a "Day of the Dead" bride. 

We will have kids through here later. I just hope I brought enough candy to last here and at home. At home it's a gamble - some years I have lots of treaters; other years not so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Readers wrap is what I am making for my MIL for Christmas, they go pretty fast once you get going on them I am about half done with the shawl/scarf part , hope to have it done by Thanksgiving.
> ...


What a wonderful thing to have for your garden! Would love to have a source of straw myself- occasionally you can get pea straw in the garden centres- at a premium!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy (belated now?) Birthday to Anita--sorry if I missed it! Yesterday I was in and out--our day off, trying to get some other things done.

I finished the boots for GS and GD, will post a picture, and have just to weave in the ends on the first pair of socks (started the top down one last night and now think I am liking the toe up better, but we shall see). We went out for supper last night with two of the kids, and today it's back to work. I also need to get a shower and get to the store--no candies for the trick-or-treaters yet. 

Happy Halloween to all who celebrate.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So cute. Love little kittens and puppies. They are just the cutest things. Have a great day in your custume. I have two headbands. A devils horns and a halo. B is coming to help hand out the candy tonight so might make him wear the devil's horns. Hmmmm Maybe I should LOL



Redkimba said:


> I haven't made it to page 63, and already I'm loving the old age/halloween, and/or Hurricane Sandy stuff.
> 
> Back at work; today is Halloween. I brought my costume and will put it on after lunch. I'm dressing up as a "Day of the Dead" bride.
> 
> We will have kids through here later. I just hope I brought enough candy to last here and at home. At home it's a gamble - some years I have lots of treaters; other years not so much.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely job. They will enjoy these.



Sorlenna said:


> I finished the boots for GS and GD, will post a picture, and have just to weave in the ends on the first pair of socks (started the top down one last night and now think I am liking the toe up better, but we shall see). We went out for supper last night with two of the kids, and today it's back to work. I also need to get a shower and get to the store--no candies for the trick-or-treaters yet.
> 
> Happy Halloween to all who celebrate.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Where do I buy it? LOL



Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOVE IT!
I want all of them!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Thought you all might enjoy this picture.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

How is Pontuf today. Is he already to give out treats or to go get treats?



Pontuf said:


> LOVE IT!
> I want all of them!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Makes you wonder how they got them all to sit so nicely and hold their baskets, doesn't it.



Pontuf said:


> LOVE IT!
> I want all of them!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am always logged in jynx - but i went to bed at 12:30 last night instead of my usual 4-4:30 bedtime. need to get turned around. and i am rather pleased with myself - i only did three puzzles yesterday - lol.

i do need to get to bed earlier - sleeping all day is not good - but sometimes it is the only thing i can think of to do. a combination of boredom and depression - never a good combination. even knitting doesn't get me out of bed. oh well -it could be wine, women and song.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> *SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And you would not enjoy that, Sam?



thewren said:


> i am always logged in jynx - but i went to bed at 12:30 last night instead of my usual 4-4:30 bedtime. need to get turned around. and i am rather pleased with myself - i only did three puzzles yesterday - lol.
> 
> i do need to get to bed earlier - sleeping all day is not good - but sometimes it is the only thing i can think of to do. a combination of boredom and depression - never a good combination. even knitting doesn't get me out of bed. oh well -it could be wine, women and song.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - do you have a site that shows your reading scarf?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOOOOOO to the cottage thing, nope.. don't want to be tied down to one or two types of knitting. Life is too short for me to be tied down to anything really. This is just for the holidays, I could use the extra $$ for gifts for my friends and family. I've made and already wrapped gifts for my DIL and 2 step-granddaughters. (One lives in Phoenix and not sure where she will be for the holidays) Am studying two tie patterns to decide which to make for my younger DS, Ben will get a hat made with Dallas Cowboy colors, have already made a star to attach to it. Mom, C and Deb are going to get Reading scarfs (I think that is the name of them) almost as wide as a shawl, but long in the front and has pockets. I know I won't get them all done in time, but C and Mom have other gifts that I have purchased so they can have a "coupon" for theirs :lol:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He's ready!



Sq_Dancer said:


> How is Pontuf today. Is he already to give out treats or to go get treats?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am always logged in jynx - but i went to bed at 12:30 last night instead of my usual 4-4:30 bedtime. need to get turned around. and i am rather pleased with myself - i only did three puzzles yesterday - lol.
> 
> i do need to get to bed earlier - sleeping all day is not good - but sometimes it is the only thing i can think of to do. a combination of boredom and depression - never a good combination. even knitting doesn't get me out of bed. oh well -it could be wine, women and song.
> 
> ...


thanks for the chuckle, Sam!

but sorry you are struck down in the 'dumps'. As you might put it - wishing you bushels of healing energy! And maybe a more interesting yarn, or pattern to work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to have a dog like that - she loved everyone.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Trixie is that way also, she is a cockapoo and loves to please, learns quick. Daisy however, is a tad stubborn and sometimes likes to think that she knows best and is the boss. She gets put in her place pretty quick. She just likes to talk a lot, she would greet you at the door and show you the silver! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that great or what - thanks for sharing dancer.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Thought you all might enjoy this picture.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gotastitch.... Sounds like Murphy's Law. What can go wrong, will go wrong. Glad you finally have glass in the window though....... Winter is a comin.... Sorry that the neck isn't cooperating. Do you have one of those neck pillow things that can be heated in the microwave? Even though it doesn't heal anything, it can feel good......


Yes, I do have one of those pillows and told the chiropractor about it and he said, "No, no, no, must be wet heat." Soooo, back to the heating pad with the rubberized coating and my damp wash cloth! Seems the older I get, the more of a problem I have making the transition from fall to winter...bones and such just don't want to cooperate. I will survive and will get moving here soon...have items to shop for and some generic sewing machine feet that may or may not fit my machine. If they fit, there would be some savings over the name brand. My interest is piqued...have to go check it out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one ask4j - i am impressed with the laughing monkey though - where do you find such things?

sam



Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the fun fur sorlenna - nice job.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Happy (belated now?) Birthday to Anita--sorry if I missed it! Yesterday I was in and out--our day off, trying to get some other things done.
> 
> I finished the boots for GS and GD, will post a picture, and have just to weave in the ends on the first pair of socks (started the top down one last night and now think I am liking the toe up better, but we shall see). We went out for supper last night with two of the kids, and today it's back to work. I also need to get a shower and get to the store--no candies for the trick-or-treaters yet.
> 
> Happy Halloween to all who celebrate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i with you gottastch - my bones really gripe as the seasons change - it seems like they get used to one season and it is time for the next one. motrin and i are on a first name basis.

sam



gottastch said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Gotastitch.... Sounds like Murphy's Law. What can go wrong, will go wrong. Glad you finally have glass in the window though....... Winter is a comin.... Sorry that the neck isn't cooperating. Do you have one of those neck pillow things that can be heated in the microwave? Even though it doesn't heal anything, it can feel good......
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm excited to go to the chiropractor and hopefully he can adjust my neck back into working order. It has been extremely stiff with a lot of headaches this month - ugh! I so look forward to the moist heat therapy and the pulsating whatever it is called on my neck, before the actual adjustment. A dear friend is meeting me at the chiropractic office and we are going to check out a new bakery right after my appointment and then she is following me back to my house for an afternoon of knitting therapy


Wow, I wonder if it was this huge storm. I actually got sent for an ultrasound because of swelling and throbbing. Thank God it is just muscular, but it will be one monster of a migraine when it lets loose. Using heat and alternating ice therapy. Hope you get this straightened out.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I love Pontuf's costume. what a cute little guy!
> 
> We have a very nice day here in Alberta -- the sun is shining and it isn't too cold. After watching the disaster, I am realizing that cold weather is something I am not going to complain about any more.
> 
> ...


Wish you could head south for the winter. So sorry to hear health makes it impossible and hope it is temporary.

Glad your friend is ok. We have a lot of friends in Manhattan and hope all are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> better pic


Oh my goodness....Great Job :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angora - sending bushels of healing and positive energy - do hope you can stave off the migraine.

sam



Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited to go to the chiropractor and hopefully he can adjust my neck back into working order. It has been extremely stiff with a lot of headaches this month - ugh! I so look forward to the moist heat therapy and the pulsating whatever it is called on my neck, before the actual adjustment. A dear friend is meeting me at the chiropractic office and we are going to check out a new bakery right after my appointment and then she is following me back to my house for an afternoon of knitting therapy
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just posted another "*Parade of finished workshop projects*" which are sweaters that I have taught in three workshops over the past couple of years. It is one reason why I decided to approach Admin about starting the workshop section and it is working out even better than I had hoped. We have lots of workshops coming up in the new year.

If you don't know how to reach us. go to '*my profile*' and subscribe to* Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234*. It will then appear on your home page and you can access us easily. Please check us out if your are interested .There is no signup and all you have to do is 'arrive and join in there is no charge (I get asked that all the time) each workshop will last about 6 -8 weeks although we have an ongoing lace class which will just carry on.

dragonfly lace is teaching students how to read a chart and they will start a shawl in January, then as soon as it is finished she will carry on with an intermediate shawl and after that a more difficult shawl. She is wonderful and her workshop is working out very very well.

Darovil will be teaching 3 workshops for us starting in January. The sock workshop with 5mm dpns is winding down and will close on Nov. 15.

I talked to Sam, and he kindly agreed that I could talk about this project on KTP and has agreed that I can post the following links to the "Parades" of different projects done by KP members in the workshops. here they are,

please check them out.

#1-*Non felted slippers* closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 *Stashbuster bags* http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3*Waterfall tops*: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 *Socks* http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117

#5 [/]Sweaters[/b] http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121117-1.html

I hope you will all subscribe to the workshop and that you will consider taking one of the classes we have got booked in the New Year. Shirley (designer). (Thanks again Sam)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, we had a few cold days and nights, for Texas, and when I went out this morning the sun was shining and it was very warm! In fact, I think it is going to be a hot day. No wonder Texans are always a little confused, we never know what to wear!

I was scrolling through the TV menus and came across an Alfred Hitchcock marathon. The one on now was filmed in 1959. They are really fun to watch. I like the twists.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy (belated now?) Birthday to Anita--sorry if I missed it! Yesterday I was in and out--our day off, trying to get some other things done.
> 
> I finished the boots for GS and GD, will post a picture, and have just to weave in the ends on the first pair of socks (started the top down one last night and now think I am liking the toe up better, but we shall see). We went out for supper last night with two of the kids, and today it's back to work. I also need to get a shower and get to the store--no candies for the trick-or-treaters yet.
> 
> Happy Halloween to all who celebrate.


Love the boots. Great combination of yarn and colors.

Now to search for the moon and stars Nana Caren took.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > better pic
> ...


Oh I love it. Great photo. Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> angora - sending bushels of healing and positive energy - do hope you can stave off the migraine.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am trying to finish typing out the love letters, or one could call it journal that my mother wrote to my dad as he was dying. It is beautiful, touching, and heartbreaking. Thought it might be nice for the family and perhaps I can make it into a book with photos of dad and family in happier times. He was my step-dad but the only dad I ever had so to me he is my real father and the very best!!!!

Also trying to figure out yarn to use for an Aran that calls for Alice Starmore Hebridean 3 ply yarn. I want too use the yarn that it calls for but they don't have a color in dark green and that's what my DIL wants. I think the bluish green would be beautiful on her too. Oh well, have been searching the internet. Guess it should be a DK from the info I got on a post I made on Main KP. Do any of my KTP partners have a suggestion. It is 22 sts. to 10 cm on 4mm/US6 needles. I wanted machine washable and machine dry but at this point am willing to settle for anything. Was afraid it would end up for a doll, but I can tell her I will wash it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am achy also and my legs are swelling which is not the usual for me, and Sam, Ibuprophen and I meet up at night time so I can sleep some nights. Sometimes it sucks to be getting older, but it is better than the alternative. 
I have set up my date and time for training in my bookkeeping for payroll which will be a week today. Arrangements have been made so I can hide my car and I will be hidden in a room where my previous partner will not know I am there. It is nice to know people care about me enough to do all this for me. Please do not be worried for me. If I was in fear of my life, I would not be going there. I just need to get this under my belt. Now I need to think of a good catchy name for a bookkeeping company. If you have ideas, pm me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was scrolling through the TV menus and came across an Alfred Hitchcock marathon. The one on now was filmed in 1959. They are really fun to watch. I like the twists.


I remember seeing _The Birds_ for the first time; it scared the behoozit out of me!

I think the boots came out pretty nice--I would tweak the toes if I make them again, though, as they came out a bit pointy. I picked up some puffy paint for the bottoms of GS's while I was out, as he's running all over the place and needs a non-slip bottom.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sq Dancer LOVE the dog ghosts!

Redkimba the kitten picture is so cute, too!

As far a the new wine for seniors I think I want to buy a few cases LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just posted another "*Parade of finished workshop projects*" which are sweaters that I have taught in three workshops over the past couple of years. It is one reason why I decided to approach Admin about starting the workshop section and it is working out even better than I had hoped. We have lots of workshops coming up in the new year.
> 
> If you don't know how to reach us. go to '*my profile*' and subscribe to* Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234*. It will then appear on your home page and you can access us easily. Please check us out if your are interested .There is no signup and all you have to do is 'arrive and join in there is no charge (I get asked that all the time) each workshop will last about 6 -8 weeks although we have an ongoing lace class which will just carry on.
> 
> ...


How great to have this on here. Thanks Sam and Designer1234. I love the idea of the workshops being available after they are done even if they won't be a KAL anymore, the questions and answers will be just like a KAL and I just am thrilled about the workshops.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the turkey breast in the oven and pumpkin seeds drying on a towel. I've seen a couple of ways of making the roasted seeds. One method boils the seeds in salted water first for 20 minutes - let dry - then roasted for 20 minutes. The other is to sit overnight in salted water - dry and then roast. Has anyone done both ways and have a preference? I have always done the overnight, but wondered about the boiling method.

I brined the turkey breast also and have it in the oven with a honey mustard and tyme glaze. Sure smells good and should make great sandwiches and casseroles for the rest of the week.

I spent yesterday morning with our GS at our DD's Halloween work party. They went all out and each department had a games booth. There were mini-golf, Bozo buckets, racetracks, fishing, jumping house, tunnel maze, etc. There was a wierd one where the kids raked leaves to jump in---what a mess they have to clean up. The kids had pumpkin pancakes and really had a great time. He went to pre-school and I came home to nap! Today will be very busy with costumes at pre-school and then trick-or-treating here in our neighborhood and then again in his neighborhood. Having the dinner done will make it less of a hectic schedule.

I'm concentrating on getting my WIPs done. I'm finishing up two washcloths - one using the scented cotton (never again) and one using a thin & thick cotton (also never again). Now I know why I didn't finish them before. I also have two arms to go for the bear and I'll be ready to put it together (along with the video). Then onto the Christmas stockings and other Christmas decorations and gifts! Lots of needle clicking going on---except for those on bamboo! Hope you're getting some knitting done.

Sam...know about having some days with a lack of motivation. Sometimes we just have to listen to our bodies and just rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've said it before...getting old is not for sissies.


Sq_Dancer said:


> I am achy also and my legs are swelling which is not the usual for me, and Sam, Ibuprophen and I meet up at night time so I can sleep some nights. Sometimes it sucks to be getting older, but it is better than the alternative.
> I have set up my date and time for training in my bookkeeping for payroll which will be a week today. Arrangements have been made so I can hide my car and I will be hidden in a room where my previous partner will not know I am there. It is nice to know people care about me enough to do all this for me. Please do not be worried for me. If I was in fear of my life, I would not be going there. I just need to get this under my belt. Now I need to think of a good catchy name for a bookkeeping company. If you have ideas, pm me.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That would be wonderful to share with family and possibly a book. I should sit down with my Dad and figure out some things that I can at least write into my family tree. The funeral home that we used for my Mother, offered a biography to be written on my Mother's life. They gave us a questionaire to answer about her and they wrote up a biography for us to view. Well, what a joke that was. It sounded like a fairy tale about someone my sister and I did not know. My Mother was a bare bones type of woman and was not the lovey dovey type. I wanted a biography about her but I wanted something that was tastefully done but honest. I sat and wrote it out myself and sent it to my sister to view. Never did get any feedback from my sister so do not know which biography was written into a book, if in fact it ever was. Will have to check on that someday. Anyway, I put my biography into the family tree, so it is safe there for future generations to see. How beautiful to see stories of our ancesters. You are so lucky you have them. Treasure them always, as I know you will do. (((HUGS)))



Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I am trying to finish typing out the love letters, or one could call it journal that my mother wrote to my dad as he was dying. It is beautiful, touching, and heartbreaking. Thought it might be nice for the family and perhaps I can make it into a book with photos of dad and family in happier times. He was my step-dad but the only dad I ever had so to me he is my real father and the very best!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your turkey breast sounds scrumptious. I'm doing just a turkey breast for thanksgiving this year. Would you share your recipe for the honey mustard and thyme glaze?


RookieRetiree said:


> I have the turkey breast in the oven and pumpkin seeds drying on a towel. I've seen a couple of ways of making the roasted seeds. One method boils the seeds in salted water first for 20 minutes - let dry - then roasted for 20 minutes. The other is to sit overnight in salted water - dry and then roast. Has anyone done both ways and have a preference? I have always done the overnight, but wondered about the boiling method.
> 
> I brined the turkey breast also and have it in the oven with a honey mustard and tyme glaze. Sure smells good and should make great sandwiches and casseroles for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the turkey breast in the oven and pumpkin seeds drying on a towel. I've seen a couple of ways of making the roasted seeds. One method boils the seeds in salted water first for 20 minutes - let dry - then roasted for 20 minutes. The other is to sit overnight in salted water - dry and then roast. Has anyone done both ways and have a preference? I have always done the overnight, but wondered about the boiling method.


I have only ever done the soaking overnight and am happy with that method. They turned out perfect for me this morning as I baked them in a very low oven this morning. Mmmmm mmmm good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


Thank you! I thought of you when I decided to put it in the frame.
I sat outside for nearly an hour just watching the clouds and moon.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just posted another "*Parade of finished workshop projects*" which are sweaters that I have taught in three workshops over the past couple of years. It is one reason why I decided to approach Admin about starting the workshop section and it is working out even better than I had hoped. We have lots of workshops coming up in the new year.
> ...


I didn't take part in the k-a-l,but I did a pair of the slippers, they turned out great, unfortunately my daughter was here when I was finishing them .....you guessed it ,they went home with her


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

_the questions and answers will be just like a KAL and I just am thrilled about the workshops_
-------------------------------------
we don't want to interfere with KAL's started by KP members so we call ours workshops they are basically different -There is no problem with anyone starting a KAL as they are a part of KP.

Actually, they are different than a KAL, as these all have a teacher or leader and that person is the person running it in conjunction with the Managers.There are two different kinds of workshops.

Those like the non felted slippers which is a pattern that is used and where a person who is familiar with it - helps the students understand the pattern and helps them by answering questions..

The second are those that are *taught* they can be lessons of difficult projects, techniques, their own designs etc.

Everyone of the workshops will be kept permanently - we will 
trim down the workshops before we close them so that they will be very easy to follow for future KPers.

The *tech help topic and information topic* are very useful and well worth reading .Tech helps people find their way in KP and also helps you understand downloading, pdf's etc. how to post a picture, how to put your residence in your profile, etc. Rachel (prismaticr) is the other Manager and is very helpful to the teachers and students as far as helping with computer problems.

The *information topic*is gained from the members, also simple patterns like my newsboy hat which don't warrant a workshop.

We are carrying on after the dpns sock workshop, with a magic loop and toe up sock workshop with darowil. She is also going to show us how to make a fish hat.

We are trying to make sure that there are as many *crochet workshops* as knitting workshops -- I have noticed that crochet does not get the attention on the forum as knitting. We have had a huge reaction to this part of the section.

_This just gives you an overview. We have booked workshops until May and would love to hear from anyone who has a suggestion for a project that would interest the KP members, or, if they would be interested in teaching a workshop for us_. Please pm me if you have any ideas in this regard.

I won't take up any more of your time, but please check us out. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the turkey breast in the oven and pumpkin seeds drying on a towel. I've seen a couple of ways of making the roasted seeds. One method boils the seeds in salted water first for 20 minutes - let dry - then roasted for 20 minutes. The other is to sit overnight in salted water - dry and then roast. Has anyone done both ways and have a preference? I have always done the overnight, but wondered about the boiling method.
> 
> I brined the turkey breast also and have it in the oven with a honey mustard and tyme glaze. Sure smells good and should make great sandwiches and casseroles for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


I have only added salt but then needed oil to make it stick. I love this idea of using the salted water. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for that!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know where I saw this but think it was on You Tube and now I don't know what it is called. Wanted to share the technique with you though.

You knit regular then where you want to create a shell you twist the entire knitted yarn where it meets between the needles until it is all away around and you are knitting on the stitches normally again. I will attach a photo. I already did this after a few rows just to try it, so you might be able to see the effect, but had I knit a few more rows it would have been even more effective.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Angora said:


> I have only added salt but then needed oil to make it stick. I love this idea of using the salted water. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for that!!!!


You do not need oil when you soak them and I would think boiling would be much the same. I just put all the seeds in a large bowl of very salted water. I use seasalt. I left them overnight and then drained the water off and put them in the oven on a cookie tray at about 150*F - 175*F. for a few hours. It is not so easy to burn them that way and they come out nice and salted.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow. Thank you for sharing that. That yarn is so pretty also.



Angora1 said:


> I don't know where I saw this but think it was on You Tube and now I don't know what it is called. Wanted to share the technique with you though.
> 
> You knit regular then where you want to create a shell you twist the entire knitted yarn where it meets between the needles until it is all away around and you are knitting on the stitches normally again. I will attach a photo. I already did this after a few rows just to try it, so you might be able to see the effect, but had I knit a few more rows it would have been even more effective.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I don't know where I saw this but think it was on You Tube and now I don't know what it is called. Wanted to share the technique with you though.
> 
> You knit regular then where you want to create a shell you twist the entire knitted yarn where it meets between the needles until it is all away around and you are knitting on the stitches normally again. I will attach a photo. I already did this after a few rows just to try it, so you might be able to see the effect, but had I knit a few more rows it would have been even more effective.


do you mean the way you would do a cable, only without specific stitches? that is very interesting. Or do you just turn a few stitches around, not crossing over other stitches. hmmm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I have the turkey breast in the oven and pumpkin seeds drying on a towel. I've seen a couple of ways of making the roasted seeds. One method boils the seeds in salted water first for 20 minutes - let dry - then roasted for 20 minutes. The other is to sit overnight in salted water - dry and then roast. Has anyone done both ways and have a preference? I have always done the overnight, but wondered about the boiling method.
> ...


I wash them, spread them out on a cookie sheet and sprinkle with salt while they're wet; leave them in the oven overnight (with the oven off) and then roast them the next morning. In fact, I just took some out and am waiting for them to cool. Love pumpkin seeds!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was scrolling through the TV menus and came across an Alfred Hitchcock marathon. The one on now was filmed in 1959. They are really fun to watch. I like the twists.


I love Hitchcock films! they are so much better than the blood & gore films out now.

I'm making my way through "Dial M for Murder" via Netflix.

I need to look through the list to see what films I'm watching tonight. I like the older Halloween movies - they're not as scary.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i with you gottastch - my bones really gripe as the seasons change - it seems like they get used to one season and it is time for the next one. motrin and i are on a first name basis.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I may have to meet Mr./Mrs. Motrin. I've been taking Tylenol but sometimes it just doesn't seem to do muchn and ibuprofen doesn't do anything for me at all


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited to go to the chiropractor and hopefully he can adjust my neck back into working order. It has been extremely stiff with a lot of headaches this month - ugh! I so look forward to the moist heat therapy and the pulsating whatever it is called on my neck, before the actual adjustment. A dear friend is meeting me at the chiropractic office and we are going to check out a new bakery right after my appointment and then she is following me back to my house for an afternoon of knitting therapy
> ...


It seems to be a combination of the bones being "out of place" for lack of better words, and the muscles that support everything then hurt too. This has been bothering me a little over a month now but I suppose that deep low pressure, from the storm, maybe just makes everything hurt worse. We are enjoying calm, sunny weather right now, because all the weather is so "stacked up" on the east coast. I just need to get out and move my bones, even if that does include grocery shopping


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I don't know where I saw this but think it was on You Tube and now I don't know what it is called. Wanted to share the technique with you though.
> 
> You knit regular then where you want to create a shell you twist the entire knitted yarn where it meets between the needles until it is all away around and you are knitting on the stitches normally again. I will attach a photo. I already did this after a few rows just to try it, so you might be able to see the effect, but had I knit a few more rows it would have been even more effective.


I love the colors, very pretty.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never take our time designer - we are just glad you take the time to join us and fill us in on what you are doing and what is available. please join us as often as you can - we love having you.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> _the questions and answers will be just like a KAL and I just am thrilled about the workshops_
> -------------------------------------
> we don't want to interfere with KAL's started by KP members so we call ours workshops they are basically different -There is no problem with anyone starting a KAL as they are a part of KP.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


Good for you, Agnes. Great job!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is why i take motrin kathy - the others just didn't seem to do anything - motrin really works for me - and not an off brand of motrin - the grocery store here has motrin under it's own name - i think there are two used from the bottle - from now on i use the brand name motrin - would be interested in how it works for you.

sam



gottastch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i with you gottastch - my bones really gripe as the seasons change - it seems like they get used to one season and it is time for the next one. motrin and i are on a first name basis.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I just got this email from a friend and thought I would share it with all you insomniacs.
> 
> Science & vintner's expertise appears to have saved mankind !
> A single glass at night could mean a peaceful, uninterrupted nights sleep.
> ...


Really funny! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gottastch I just need to get out and move my bones said:


> isn't that called multitasking kathy?
> 
> sam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is why i take motrin kathy - the others just didn't seem to do anything - motrin really works for me - and not an off brand of motrin - the grocery store here has motrin under it's own name - i think there are two used from the bottle - from now on i use the brand name motrin - would be interested in how it works for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> It is on my grocery list; thanks!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> gottastch I just need to get out and move my bones said:
> 
> 
> > isn't that called multitasking kathy?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great socks agnes - you are a regular sock knitting machine having knit fifteen pair already.

sam



agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> Your turkey breast sounds scrumptious. I'm doing just a turkey breast for thanksgiving this year. Would you share your recipe for the honey mustard and thyme glaze?
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Don't you just hate those aphids! Where do they come from and why so many! When I lived in NC they attacked everything I planted. Not so much in Arizona but they have found their way here!
> 
> :-o oh one yr my cousin and myself each bought a plant at the master gardener sale, we both have pretty good green thumbs. i never seen anything attract aphids like that plant did, i tried everything and the next day there they would be again, the plant was just yellow with them, when i talked to my cousin about it, hers was the same way, we called it t he aphid plant, none of my other plants around it were ever affected by them, i finally yanked the hateful thing outa the ground :hunf: i threw it over to the side, i was digging up and removing monkey grass to take to her sons new place and i grabbed the aphid plant and took it also, she set it out at his place along with the monkey grass, and he has never had a problems with any insect on it. :shock: it made a beautiful blooming plant, so i don't know what the problem was with either of our places, but... we still referr to it as the aphid plant. :?: go figure


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Angora said:
> 
> 
> > I have only added salt but then needed oil to make it stick. I love this idea of using the salted water. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for that!!!!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

They are beautiful! I love the yarn



agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where I saw this but think it was on You Tube and now I don't know what it is called. Wanted to share the technique with you though.
> ...


I'll take a few more photos of it as you do it. Video would be nice here. There are 5 photos and I have to add 2 after I post this so wait for the last two to understand it. I will add explanation with photo to help if I can explain it ok????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great socks Agnes! I was put off socks for life when we had to knit them on 4 pins when I was in Primary 7 (age about 11). I managed to turn the heel twice on the one sock and was told by my teacher that she would never forget me turning that heel!  Think it was a bit of an ambitious project for kids who had only been knitting for a couple of years - and most didn't want to be doing it, me included!
Only the girls got knitting and sewing, the boys got handwork (arts and crafts) and I would much rather have been doing that! I'm glad now that we did get a basic grounding in both knitting and sewing as most kids nowadays don't even know how to sew on a button or sort a hem. When I was still teaching we had a craft afternoon on a Friday and I was volunteered to take a group for sewing. I was amazed at how many couldn't even thread a needle, and as for actually sewing with one....! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > angora - sending bushels of healing and positive energy - do hope you can stave off the migraine.
> ...


3 ply, if it is UK standards is finer than 4 ply- which is finer than your DK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


wow! you are going well Agnes! wish I could say I had finished that much of anything this year!!! Love the new avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


So sorry to hear this! meeting up with many of mine as we speak


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


So lovely. Love the yarn pattern too and they look soooooo comfy!!! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


{{{{HUGS}}}} to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Lurker, if you can check this site you will see the sweater:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/st-brigid/people
I would love to use the yarn they call for with is the Alice Starmore Hibridean 3 ply Lapwing. DIL wants dark green sadly or I would use that yarn. Was also thinking washable and dryable. What do you think I should get when you see the sweater and the yarn called for. Several people said they couldn't get the gauge so I want to get it right before I order. It truly is a gorgeous sweater but hope not beyond my skills.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey. Bless you dear. This is indeed a hard day to lose such a precious family member.
Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


So sorry, SouthernGal, but you know you did the right thing for her. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I just got this email from a friend and thought I would share it with all you insomniacs.
> ...


Oh I love that!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just posted another "*Parade of finished workshop projects*" which are sweaters that I have taught in three workshops over the past couple of years. It is one reason why I decided to approach Admin about starting the workshop section and it is working out even better than I had hoped. We have lots of workshops coming up in the new year.
> 
> If you don't know how to reach us. go to '*my profile*' and subscribe to* Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234*. It will then appear on your home page and you can access us easily. Please check us out if your are interested .There is no signup and all you have to do is 'arrive and join in there is no charge (I get asked that all the time) each workshop will last about 6 -8 weeks although we have an ongoing lace class which will just carry on.
> 
> ...


I think I am subscribed! I love the look of the waterfall tops- I have some wool I brought back from Scotland that would work up beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


I was struggling to sort that one- but I have finally got it [duh]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234....I posted more photos of how to do that technique on page 69 next to the bottom, but by the time I got all the photos & explanations attached posts were a page beyond. Wish I knew the name of the technique as there is a video. I tried making up a title and doing a search but no luck on this particular one. Maybe I took enough photos to explain it this time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry Southern Gal about Bailey. We had to do the same with our Clarence in July. 15 years of so much love and laughter. My heart go out to you. XO and Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


there speaks a dedicated photographer! it is not always simple is it? Sometimes it works out just right but more often not! the clouds can shift so quickly! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


I'm sorry for your loss, Southern Gal. Our pets are so much a part of the family that it's never easy to let them go. Sending you hugs in your sad time.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss, Southern Gal! It is never easy, that is for sure. I am sending many, many virtual tissues and hugs to you <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> They are beautiful! I love the yarn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pontuf, could you tell your Mom, that Lurker would like a running commentary on the avatars she is changing so often!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > They are beautiful! I love the yarn
> ...


I like your avatar too Lurker. I left a message for you on pg 70 but we are moving so fast we are already beyond it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Angora- I would be checking out Jamiesons in Lerwick in the Shetland Islands, there are other suppliers as well, but I have always used Jamiesons for their beautiful colours


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

there speaks a dedicated photographer! it is not always simple is it? Sometimes it works out just right but more often not! the clouds can shift so quickly! Hope you have a wonderful trip![/quote]

I was trying out my Nikon 1 with one of the lenses from the bigger cameras. It works great, I was hoping to get a better shot, but was happy with what I did get. 
Thanks I will do my best. I will be sure to take lots of pictures while I'm in London.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This was our Clarence as an angel last year for Halloween.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > They are beautiful! I love the yarn
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This was our Clarence as an angel last year for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another Cocker?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This was our Clarence as an angel last year for Halloween.
> ...


That is too sweet. Now we've had a Devil, Angel, and a Ladybug. Have I missed any :?:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


I am impressed! I'm on my third sock...this one top down...and thinking I am going to be a toe-up kind of girl after this. Heh.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Sounds delicious....I will go there right away. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D
> ...


toe up 2 at a time girl here... :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I may experiment with the 2 at a time, though I find the magic loop a bit fiddly as yet. Of course, I felt the same way about dpns before I got much practice with them...I have done the heel flap and am now on the foot on this one, so I will see how well I graft a toe and then decide!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


You are right it isn't as easy as it looks. For some reason when I tried the night of the hurricane when the moon broke through, I was out there in my pj's and coat and couldn't get anything to focus. Maybe it was the wind blowing me.
:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for getting one for me and like the frame. :wink: As you already know. I love seeing each other's photography. A moon scene from another part of NY.
Hugs
Oh yes, have a great trip. Sure glad you weren't scheduled same time as Sandy - the hurricane I mean.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


So sorry for you and bj, I know this was not an easy decision. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker, if you can check this site you will see the sweater:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/st-brigid/people
. It truly is a gorgeous sweater but hope not beyond my skills.[/quote]

It is absolutely gorgeous. I have often thought of trying one with all the cables etc. and this may be the one! Wow!! thanks for the link. Designer.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> there speaks a dedicated photographer! it is not always simple is it? Sometimes it works out just right but more often not! the clouds can shift so quickly! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


I was trying out my Nikon 1 with one of the lenses from the bigger cameras. It works great, I was hoping to get a better shot, but was happy with what I did get. 
Thanks I will do my best. I will be sure to take lots of pictures while I'm in London.[/quote]

Have a safe and wonderful trip, can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker, if you can check this site you will see the sweater:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/st-brigid/people
> . It truly is a gorgeous sweater but hope not beyond my skills.


It is absolutely gorgeous. I have often thought of trying one with all the cables etc. and this may be the one! Wow!! thanks for the link. Designer.[/quote]
__________________________________
Oh you are so welcome. It is from the book "Alice Starmore Aran Knitting" The book is just full of one after the other of gorgeous sweaters and a shawl. We liked this one as it didn't hug the hips, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Anita!! Lucky you a Kindle and yarndoesn't get much better than that.enjoy using both!!!!




Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh you are so welcome. It is from the book "Alice Starmore Aran Knitting" The book is just full of one after the other of gorgeous sweaters and a shawl. We liked this one as it didn't hug the hips, :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ooh, I have one of her books but am not sure which one...*runs off to find it*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I found the technique:






You will understand this much better with the video. What fun to learn new things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I tried the night before as well, non of those shots were focused either. 
Thank you. I was a little worried that my flight would get cancelled, so far it is still a go. My son and his fiancee are going with me, we are all excited as we will get to see some of the Bonfire celebrations among other things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I found the technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky you - I am sticking to the tried and trusty, when I can clear my head- being harrassed by the scammer- next call -police.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the technique:
> ...


Oh no...I am so sorry to hear this. Hope all is ok. So much frustration I'm sure. Keep us posted. Why can't people get a life, a real life and leave others alone. Sending you hugs and hope you can get this cleared up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > lucky you - I am sticking to the tried and trusty, when I can clear my head- being harrassed by the scammer- next call -police.
> ...


Good grief. It seems to me they work harder to scam people and harass them than they would if they had a real job. I hope it comes out all right!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I tried the night before as well, non of those shots were focused either.
> Thank you. I was a little worried that my flight would get cancelled, so far it is still a go. My son and his fiancee are going with me, we are all excited as we will get to see some of the Bonfire celebrations among other things.


How long will you be there and when are you leaving? I'd be so excited I wouldn't be able to see straight. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker2...They seem to have the Jamieson's yarn at a LYS so even if they don't have what I want they might get it for me. Do you order from New Zealand or did you get it when you were home. By the way, they did have a color I want if it is in the right yarn. Think it is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much RookieRetiree. I've done plenty of whole turkey's but never just the breast and was concerned that it might not be moist and tasty. I will definitely give this a try with the added thyme.



RookieRetiree said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Your turkey breast sounds scrumptious. I'm doing just a turkey breast for thanksgiving this year. Would you share your recipe for the honey mustard and thyme glaze?
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I found the technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I am going to do it on a pair of mittens which I hope to start tomorrow. I appreciate it. It would be nice at the end of a scarf too. lots of ways to use it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the night before as well, non of those shots were focused either.
> ...


I am leaving friday morning and arriving in London about 11 pm. for 10 days, not nearly long enough. I am truly am so excited I have butterflies. I have packed and repacked my bags so many times Chrissy has taken them away from me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > there speaks a dedicated photographer! it is not always simple is it? Sometimes it works out just right but more often not! the clouds can shift so quickly! Hope you have a wonderful trip!
> ...


Have a safe and wonderful trip, can't wait to see your pictures!!![/quote]

I will do my best to get lots of pictures to share with everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I found the technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I am going to use it on a scarf that I will be working on to keep my mind off the flight.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

gottastch, motrin is ibuprophen. FYI.



gottastch said:


> I may have to meet Mr./Mrs. Motrin. I've been taking Tylenol but sometimes it just doesn't seem to do muchn and ibuprofen doesn't do anything for me at all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker2...They seem to have the Jamieson's yarn at a LYS so even if they don't have what I want they might get it for me. Do you order from New Zealand or did you get it when you were home. By the way, they did have a color I want if it is in the right yarn. Think it is.


when I last did it I had not got computerised - did it by snail mail! but they have a website!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you ever gone to a massage therapist? I had a major issue with a very sore stiff neck for months and months. I ended up going to a really good massage therapist and after about three treatments, I felt like I was in heaven. She then started to work on the rest of me and whenever I got arthritic pains, she would work the muscles and make them feel better. Just a thought.



gottastch said:


> It seems to be a combination of the bones being "out of place" for lack of better words, and the muscles that support everything then hurt too. This has been bothering me a little over a month now but I suppose that deep low pressure, from the storm, maybe just makes everything hurt worse. We are enjoying calm, sunny weather right now, because all the weather is so "stacked up" on the east coast. I just need to get out and move my bones, even if that does include grocery shopping


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker, if you can check this site you will see the sweater:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/st-brigid/people
> . It truly is a gorgeous sweater but hope not beyond my skills.


It is absolutely gorgeous. I have often thought of trying one with all the cables etc. and this may be the one! Wow!! thanks for the link. Designer.[/quote]

Yes, when I am in the right head space I would love to do some more Aran work- have freehanded a bit of guernsey work at times.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonderful job. One day I might just give it a try.



agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, if you can check this site you will see the sweater:
> ...


Yes, when I am in the right head space I would love to do some more Aran work- have freehanded a bit of guernsey work at times.[/quote]

I'm just teaching myself about the different styles. Is guernsey the one that is one color but all done with beautiful stitches making the patterns? The ones I saw were so gorgeous.

I have to go take photos of the grandchildren ready for Halloween. Just saw two irish setters go by for a walk, one dressed as a prisoner in stripes and the other perhaps the policeman. :lol: :lol: :lol: Too cute.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh dear. I am so very very sorry. I can almost feel your pain, however I am sure it is more for you. I have tears in my eyes for you. I keep thinking of how I will deal with this if the time comes that I must do this. Please accept my condolences and know she is in a lovely forever home waiting for you.



Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I went to pick up DD from her party Saturday night and saw Abe Lincoln crossing the street with a guy from the Swiss Alps and a flapper. Heh.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok Finally caught up and now it is 5:30 so guessing the kids will be at the door soon. Still light out so will wait a little longer. Candy is at the door and Dora is ready to be lit soon. B will be back in a little while and help hand out some candy. He has to bring his landlady up here tonight for her choir practice and then will pick her up later tonight. I am going to go back with him for the night as he has borrowed my car and we are trying to get him some insurance etc for his new car he just bought. He is so happy right now to have proper wheels again. I have an appointment down his way for 10:00 am so makes more sense to just stay there for the night and save some gas. Maybe we can watch some movies tonight in front of a nice fire.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Had to share this photo with you. It is supposed to be the smallest horse in the world. Isn't it adorable?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he an angel all the time?

sam



Pontuf said:


> They are beautiful! I love the yarn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Settleg - I just read "and then the fight started" . What a hoot - loved everyone. Needed a laugh today. Thanks


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ask4j,
I started to laugh when I read the name of that wine, but then I almost fell out of my chair when I scrolled down to read the next post, and that Monkey was sitting there shaking with laughter! Thank you so much, I needed that today.

Roberta



Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

2CatsinNJ - So sorry for the loss of Pewter. It's always difficult to lose a pet. Hope that you weathered the storm. I saw the pictures and my heart goes out to all those people who were so badly affected.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you do it at the same place everytime? how often do you do it in a row? how many rows between shells?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way for you and your husband - how difficult it is to do the right thing sometimes. the two of you try and do some nice things for yourselves -

sam



Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - what big ears you have.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a website for them lurker2?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I found this online

http://www.jamiesonsofshetland.co.uk



thewren said:


> do you have a website for them lurker2?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, if you can check this site you will see the sweater:
> ...


Yes, when I am in the right head space I would love to do some more Aran work- have freehanded a bit of guernsey work at times.[/quote]

Just making some wristwarmers in cream aran wool with a 4 stitch cable pattern. Love doing cable but don't do the large sweaters like I used to now. DD is having a stall at a craft fair at the end of November so trying to make a few things for her to sell.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - what big ears you have.
> 
> sam


All the better to hear my needles clicking. LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I used to make all my kids costumes and I also made several adult costumes for my husband and myself. But since coming to Ontario and living way out in the bush country, I have not had children at the door either. Now I am in a small city and in a neighbourhood with several children. I will get some candy to dish out and have got a pumpkin to carve. Burke may come over too if he is feeling better. I have two headbands, that we can wear, An angel's halo and a devil's horns. We can wear those I think. If at some point we ever get invited to a costume party, I will make us both costumes again. Kind of nice to do all these things I couldn't for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Hallowe'en and I'm trying to catch up with TP as well as keep an eye on the door for kids. It's been raining all day but has let up for now. Hope it hasn't spoiled the evening for the kids. We usually get 100+ but right now, it's really slow. Have only had 6 here so far. We live in a small village surrounded by farms and the parents bring their kids to the village. There are about 50 houses in the subdivision so the kids can just walk around and collect all their loot. They come with pillow cases which are filled in no time. Here they come again....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - did you make the ears?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the night before as well, non of those shots were focused either.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Southern Gal, I am so sorry for your loss. It's a sad day when we have to do this, but they would not have a good quality of life if we tried to keep them with us. 
I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers that you will have a great sense of peace about this.

Roberta



Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have also heard if you roast the turkey breast upside down - it would be more moist - have never tried it.

sam



settleg said:


> Thank you so much RookieRetiree. I've done plenty of whole turkey's but never just the breast and was concerned that it might not be moist and tasty. I will definitely give this a try with the added thyme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i absolutely agree dancer but ibuprofen does nothing for me - motrin does - maybe it is all in my head - but it works - that is all that matters to me.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> gottastch, motrin is ibuprophen. FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like one of my puppies.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Had to share this photo with you. It is supposed to be the smallest horse in the world. Isn't it adorable?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - did you make the ears?
> 
> sam


I did make them with DD's help. They're attached to a headband.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Red english cocker, Pontuf is a blue roan English cocker



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This was our Clarence as an angel last year for Halloween.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam will try that also. It seems so strange only cooking for a few for Thanksgiving but also should make it more relaxing which I'm happy about.


thewren said:


> i have also heard if you roast the turkey breast upside down - it would be more moist - have never tried it.
> 
> sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited. Last summer there was a group topic on 100% Cashmere directly from China, fingering weight--very reasonable thru ebay. Well I ordered three colors, orange, magenta and a soft grey, two balls each, enough to make a shawlette for gifts.
> ...


Your Nadira shawl is gorgeous. I don't know how you find the time to knit so many. Do you knit during the day? I can only get time to knit at night when DH is listening to his books.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I think this kind of thing is not really difficult, but boy do you need to keep your wits about you. Especially when you are knitting back and forth and are on the wrong side where you can't see the pattern so well. A chart makes it much easier to keep straight than written instructions, in my opinion.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver - hope the biopsy is done soon. I had my first biopsy through my back and found it much less painful than the ones through the front. It will be good to get it over with and know where you stand. I just heard from my hospital today and my CT scan is scheduled for Feb. If all is well, the radiation will have done its job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


They are very addicitve aren't they? Love the colours in the yarn- what is it?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234....I posted more photos of how to do that technique on page 69 next to the bottom, but by the time I got all the photos & explanations attached posts were a page beyond. Wish I knew the name of the technique as there is a video. I tried making up a title and doing a search but no luck on this particular one. Maybe I took enough photos to explain it this time.


I found this technique last year when knitting a tank top for my then 1 1/2 yo GGD'. Back in a bit if I can find it.

Ohio Joy

I found it!!!!

The scalloped edge pattern is from Nicky Epstein's book, Knitting on the Edge, published in 2004.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


I'm just teaching myself about the different styles. Is guernsey the one that is one color but all done with beautiful stitches making the patterns? The ones I saw were so gorgeous.

I have to go take photos of the grandchildren ready for Halloween. Just saw two irish setters go by for a walk, one dressed as a prisoner in stripes and the other perhaps the policeman. :lol: :lol: :lol: Too cute.[/quote]

the one I liked best had the tree of life- and marriage lines in particular- yes they are one colour, just purl and plain to make the pattern. This one kept me sane through a lengthy hospitalisation shortly after coming to Auckland- and Marrying Fale- won't walk that path too closely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


It's definatelly not a UK 3 ply with that gauge. The blue green you like sounds lovely but it may not be close enough to what your DIL wants. WHy not send her the link and tell her this is the closest colour in that yarn and see how she feels? Explain that you will be able to do it another yarn but that it will take longer because of needing to sort everything out for it? 
It is a lovely looking pattern and will take time to do it but well worth the effort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that is the one!



NanaCaren said:


> I found this online
> 
> http://www.jamiesonsofshetland.co.uk
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am going to have to do something about my eyesight! thanks for pointing that out Darowil!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful time!! We were there over Labor Day and just had the best time ever!!! Happy and Safe Travels!



NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I think the weather did its number on Halloween this year. I had maybe 20 kids in a neighbourhood that is full of kids. Oh well, like I need it, there is lots of Candy for me and B. And I can have it for the little girls upstairs. 

Sam, if Motrin does the job, then Motrin it is. I found that the only thing that took my headaches away was Ibuprophen, which took me years to find out. I think different things work for different people. 

Well I think I am shutting this down for tonight and will hopefully get on tomorrow. Have a lot to do tomorrow. Hope the rest of the evening is wonderful for everyone. (((HUGS))) to all those that are hurting tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's true -- the juices flow from the breast bone into the meat -- but I still like to turn it over so that the skin gets good and cooked & crispy.



thewren said:


> i have also heard if you roast the turkey breast upside down - it would be more moist - have never tried it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I found the technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks interesting- you descriptions had actually shown me well enough what you wanted to tell.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Sam - did you see the peanut butter stuffed jalepenos on Allrecipes? What do you think?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you. I am going to get to see a few things that I've wanted to see for a while now.



RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful time!! We were there over Labor Day and just had the best time ever!!! Happy and Safe Travels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Also trying to figure out yarn to use for an Aran that calls for Alice Starmore Hebridean 3 ply yarn. I want too use the yarn that it calls for but they don't have a color in dark green and that's what my DIL wants. I think the bluish green would be beautiful on her too. Oh well, have been searching the internet. Guess it should be a DK from the info I got on a post I made on Main KP. Do any of my KTP partners have a suggestion. It is 22 sts. to 10 cm on 4mm/US6 needles. I wanted machine washable and machine dry but at this point am willing to settle for anything. Was afraid it would end up for a doll, but I can tell her I will wash it.


3 ply, if it is UK standards is finer than 4 ply- which is finer than your DK[/quote]

I am going to have to do something about my eyesight! thanks for pointing that out Darowil![/quote]

I needed a second look because like you I thought 3 ply UK. But then looked further wondering why she had said DK. But if I had been responding quickly rahter than waiting to see what came up I might well have done what you did.

I'm feeling brighter today, still not there but functioning better so that is good. I've probably got 3/4 of my brain opperating today (well compared to usual).


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *SAM* it is 4:06 in the morning. You had better be in bed and not off doing puzzles..... and you wonder why you are sleeping in so late..... I thought I would make it without taking a pill tonight..... You can see how well *that* worked but I am headed that way. Night All.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I got it from Ravelry if you search readers wrap and go to the one by Lisa Carnahan that is the correct one. It is $5.00 and while I do not ordinarily like to pay for patterns much when so many are free, this is one pattern I knew I would do over and over for many people including myself.



thewren said:


> pup lover - do you have a site that shows your reading scarf?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The rice bags that you heat up in the microwave are considered wet heat. Have to be careful though, those little grains of rice get quite hot, stay hot for quite a while also. Molds to your body well I think.



gottastch said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Gotastitch.... Sounds like Murphy's Law. What can go wrong, will go wrong. Glad you finally have glass in the window though....... Winter is a comin.... Sorry that the neck isn't cooperating. Do you have one of those neck pillow things that can be heated in the microwave? Even though it doesn't heal anything, it can feel good......
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I went to pick up DD from her party Saturday night and saw Abe Lincoln crossing the street with a guy from the Swiss Alps and a flapper. Heh.


Normally I would ask "And what medications are you on." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you do it at the same place everytime? how often do you do it in a row? how many rows between shells?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, here is a video that is quite helpful. I think you can play with it and the answers depend on your project:





I was going to say just be consistent, but then.....who knows.
On mittens it would probably just be a few rows to edge.
On a little girl's skirt it would probably be a lot of rows and more stitches between.
On a scarf edge, you would divide the stitches and probably somewhere between mittens and the skirt.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Edit found where you posted the video, very interesting will be trying that on something soon, maybe a scarf.

Or do you just take one needle and turn it all the way around so the knitting is twisted?



Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where I saw this but think it was on You Tube and now I don't know what it is called. Wanted to share the technique with you though.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - what big ears you have.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And such pretty long hair.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> looks like one of my puppies.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Awwwww. How sweet puppies and horse must be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Oh, I have to go looking for this shawl. Sounds so beautiful and I missed it. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks for that MJS. I'll just take it a row at a time and I got a special light from Tuesday Morning that should help as she wants a dark green. Hmmmm, pretty but hard to see the pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver - hope the biopsy is done soon. I had my first biopsy through my back and found it much less painful than the ones through the front. It will be good to get it over with and know where you stand. I just heard from my hospital today and my CT scan is scheduled for Feb. If all is well, the radiation will have done its job.


Prayers that the radiation has done its job. Love and Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


the one I liked best had the tree of life- and marriage lines in particular- yes they are one colour, just purl and plain to make the pattern. This one kept me sane through a lengthy hospitalisation shortly after coming to Auckland- and Marrying Fale- won't walk that path too closely![/quote]

I'll bet it is beautiful. If you still have it give us a photo. I love the tree of life and just saw it after coming to KP. How meaningful to have the tree of life and marriage lines. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But sad you were in the hospital.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So sorry Southern Gal, I doesn't sound harsh you are caring for her. {{hugs}} to you and bj and Bailey's dad.



Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234....I posted more photos of how to do that technique on page 69 next to the bottom, but by the time I got all the photos & explanations attached posts were a page beyond. Wish I knew the name of the technique as there is a video. I tried making up a title and doing a search but no luck on this particular one. Maybe I took enough photos to explain it this time.
> ...


Wow, I will have to get that out of the library again!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you. Good tips all the way around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the technique:
> ...


Oh my goodness, that is great. So glad my descriptions were clear enough. The video is still great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Also trying to figure out yarn to use for an Aran that calls for Alice Starmore Hebridean 3 ply yarn. I want too use the yarn that it calls for but they don't have a color in dark green and that's what my DIL wants. I think the bluish green would be beautiful on her too. Oh well, have been searching the internet. Guess it should be a DK from the info I got on a post I made on Main KP. Do any of my KTP partners have a suggestion. It is 22 sts. to 10 cm on 4mm/US6 needles. I wanted machine washable and machine dry but at this point am willing to settle for anything. Was afraid it would end up for a doll, but I can tell her I will wash it.
> ...


I am going to have to do something about my eyesight! thanks for pointing that out Darowil![/quote]

I needed a second look because like you I thought 3 ply UK. But then looked further wondering why she had said DK. But if I had been responding quickly rahter than waiting to see what came up I might well have done what you did.

I'm feeling brighter today, still not there but functioning better so that is good. I've probably got 3/4 of my brain opperating today (well compared to usual).[/quote]

It is Alice Starmore Hebridean 3 ply shown in Lapwing. Perhaps it has it's own guage"
https://www.virtualyarns.com/store/hebridean-3ply/


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


We had a couple of very sweet little kids come to our door tonight (little girl was a garden gnome and the little boy was a Ninja turtle). Kitty Cocoa was sitting on the entryway steps, right by the candy and the little kids saw her right away. The little boy turned to his mom and told her that we had a Halloween cat and then proceeded to ask Steve how much paint did he have to use to make her that color. He didn't know that that IS her normal color. We all laughed so hard!!! :-D


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry about Bailey, SouthernGal, but it was probably best for her. She was suffering and probably was not going to get better. Treasure the time you had with her and remember that she is no longer in pain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver - hope the biopsy is done soon. I had my first biopsy through my back and found it much less painful than the ones through the front. It will be good to get it over with and know where you stand. I just heard from my hospital today and my CT scan is scheduled for Feb. If all is well, the radiation will have done its job.


Here's hoping all is well in February. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Or do you just take one needle and turn it all the way around so the knitting is twisted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the link that shows it:




Easier when you see it. :wink:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

they work differently for me also, and I can take generic ibuprofen but not motrin.



thewren said:


> i absolutely agree dancer but ibuprofen does nothing for me - motrin does - maybe it is all in my head - but it works - that is all that matters to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I found the technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting and very fun looking, Angora! Thanks for sharing; can't wait to figure something out to use this technique!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> gottastch, motrin is ibuprophen. FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Have you ever gone to a massage therapist? I had a major issue with a very sore stiff neck for months and months. I ended up going to a really good massage therapist and after about three treatments, I felt like I was in heaven. She then started to work on the rest of me and whenever I got arthritic pains, she would work the muscles and make them feel better. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My chiropractor does this as well...feels so good and he really gets in there and works those sore spots, which doesn't feel so good just then, but does feel better later on.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The rice bags that you heat up in the microwave are considered wet heat. Have to be careful though, those little grains of rice get quite hot, stay hot for quite a while also. Molds to your body well I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what to believe, Pup lover. Maybe he meant it wasn't moist enough then if the rice pillow is considered moist heat? He said damp washcloth on the heating pad so that is what I shall do.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Had to share this photo with you. It is supposed to be the smallest horse in the world. Isn't it adorable?


oh i would just squeeze the dickens outa that little thing, what a precious baby. looks a bit pouty sitting there. i would snatch that little thing up in a heartbeat. :wink:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


This is terribly exciting. Recently I was thinking about things I wish I had tried to see when I was in London. But I'm grateful for the trips I had.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The latvian twist looks interesting and definitely would add some frills to a simple pattern I guess it could be added to a baby blanket after the blanket was knit. Do you think it would need to be done in parts and then sewn to the blanket and joined at the corners?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

oddball said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Just making some wristwarmers in cream aran wool with a 4 stitch cable pattern. Love doing cable but don't do the large sweaters like I used to now. DD is having a stall at a craft fair at the end of November so trying to make a few things for her to sell.[/quote]

I think that avatar is the most gorgeous picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[quote: angora, Lurker]
the one I liked best had the tree of life- and marriage lines in particular- yes they are one colour, just purl and plain to make the pattern. This one kept me sane through a lengthy hospitalisation shortly after coming to Auckland- and Marrying Fale- won't walk that path too closely![/quote]

I'll bet it is beautiful. If you still have it give us a photo. I love the tree of life and just saw it after coming to KP. How meaningful to have the tree of life and marriage lines. But sad you were in the hospital.

Going to have to take a rain check on that Angora- I know roughly where it should be but my 'workroom' is full of boxes needing sorting and shifting to get to it- also Mrs Moth got into it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

bj and i just got in from our trunk or treat at church. we estemated around 650 people coming around, not just kids. we always have so much fun seeing all the cute costumes. it was just what we needed after the day we had. 
thanks to all of you for your comments, us animal lovers all understand the blessings of the love of a pet. everyone take care and lets say a prayer for the storm victims and survivors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Why, thank you! Tomorrow I will likely go back to being a lizard, though. Heh.

We didn't have nearly as many kiddos trick or treating as we are used to--not sure why (most of the block was dark, which also seems unusual). But the tiny ones were so cute--a Piglet, a teddy bear, and a tiny princess with an even tinier (real!) dog. One of my favorites was a group of boys in shark heads! They were a riot.

I'm beat, too. I finished the top down sock and...don't like it! So...going back to the toe up and see what happens there. I also found my color book by Sally Melville and have been going through that. I have been thinking of doing more color work. Back to see what that has to offer--hope everyone's day/night is going well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.eatturkey.com/recipe/recipe.cgi/2/10588
> 
> I made it up myself, but this is the same thing only I added 1 teaspoon of thyme to the honey mustard mixture--I used a packaged honey mustard along with some agave' syrup. It makes for a very moist turkey breast. I use the V roaster and then use the drippings to make a gravy.


Sure wish I were coming for dinner. Turkey breast is one of my favorites and that glaze sounds delicious....

Sounds like GS's party at DD's was really great... I love jumping in leaves and the smell of burning leaves. The one thing I miss about Halloween and having little ones is the fun of dumping out the bag and finding all the differnt candies..... I always got the "rejects"..... Does anyone every Trick or treat for UNICef anymore? We always kept a jar of change right by the candy bowl.... the weather was perfect here..... and so was the moon...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You knit regular then where you want to create a shell you twist the entire knitted yarn where it meets between the needles until it is all away around and you are knitting on the stitches normally again. I will attach a photo. I already did this after a few rows just to try it, so you might be able to see the effect, but had I knit a few more rows it would have been even more effective.


This looks like fun.... I think it would be a really neat finish for the bottom of a sweater....... Hope I remember it!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


Wearing them is wonderful too. They fit! Love all the great yarns we can get these days too..... like yours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're welcome to join us anytime---the turkey turned out great and will make great sandwiches.

No one collecting for UNICEF - but we did have some political campaigners. I guess they figure everyone will open their door thinking that it's the kids trick or treating....now that's what I call a nasty trick and they didn't get any treats at our house! I just may go vote early and then not think anymore about the election until it's over.

When we first moved here, we had a lot of trick or treaters -- the neighborhood was full of kids our kids' ages. Then we were all empty nesters and the number of trick or treaters went way down. Now, we're back to having a lot of kids again since many of the houses have been sold to the younger families....the cycle of life!

So sorry hear bout Bailey----prayers and condolences.

I have never seen than trim technique before---thanks for sharing that!!



Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.eatturkey.com/recipe/recipe.cgi/2/10588
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed that one ceili - did you copy the recipe. hard to imagine those two together.

havn't seen you for a while - hope to see more of you or as you find the time.

sam



Ceili said:


> Sam - did you see the peanut butter stuffed jalepenos on Allrecipes? What do you think?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


It isn't harsh at all...... Bailey was no longer really enjoying a quality of life and had no idea what to do.... not being able to settle.... You knew this was coming soon, as the last couple of weeks have been this way. we had to do the same with out Motley this summer. I knew she would probably be our last pet and just wanted to hang on a little longer, and a little longer..... but she was not happy and it wasn't fair to her so........ after a week at home, saying good-bye and preparing *us* more thah her, we did the same thing. You will never forget her.... but you will grieve and you will jus have to know that your did the right thing...... So sorry for your loss..... Itis never easy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pup lover

sam



Pup lover said:


> I got it from Ravelry if you search readers wrap and go to the one by Lisa Carnahan that is the correct one. It is $5.00 and while I do not ordinarily like to pay for patterns much when so many are free, this is one pattern I knew I would do over and over for many people including myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks angora - the video is great.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > do you do it at the same place everytime? how often do you do it in a row? how many rows between shells?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - watch the video - i did - i would have been twisting it the wrong way - the video is very good at explaining it.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Edit found where you posted the video, very interesting will be trying that on something soon, maybe a scarf.
> 
> Or do you just take one needle and turn it all the way around so the knitting is twisted?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I just got this email from a friend and thought I would share it with all you insomniacs.
> 
> Science & vintner's expertise appears to have saved mankind !
> A single glass at night could mean a peaceful, uninterrupted nights sleep.
> ...


You "got me" with this one. I'm now thinking of having DD design a label to put over some real wines to give out as gag gifts to some of our "winey" older friends.... We are certainly of the generation.... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Peanut-Butter-Stuffed-Jalapenos/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=96858089&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2012-10-31&prop28=CompleteYourMeal&prop29=FullRecipe3&me=1

Wow, is that a long link! if it doesn't work, Sam, try allrecipes.com and search for peanut butter stuffed jalapenos.

I'm always here, just don't post much. I type all day at work, so don't do much here. But I do think of everyone here as dear friends.



thewren said:


> i missed that one ceili - did you copy the recipe. hard to imagine those two together.
> 
> havn't seen you for a while - hope to see more of you or as you find the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver - hope the biopsy is done soon. I had my first biopsy through my back and found it much less painful than the ones through the front. It will be good to get it over with and know where you stand. I just heard from my hospital today and my CT scan is scheduled for Feb. If all is well, the radiation will have done its job.


Thanks for that...... I didn't really have pain with the front one, so that is extra good news.... too bad we can't go together and hold hands... My next regularly scheduled CT scan is in February..... I've crossed fingers and toes that your radiation will have been super successful and you'll be back on the road to good health anda clean slate...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


Nice job! Do you use dpn's or long circulars? I've tried both and seem to go back to the dpns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


And such a lovely color.... I always wanted to have a little red.... but dark copper.... Why is it we always want


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am finally caught up..... and promised to go to bed and get somerest so, pill taken.. off I go..I'm not even going to stop at the puzzle site. (No, Darawil.... no puzzles last night either... just no ability to sleep. Hope you have 1005 of your mind tomorrow..... That may never be my case again!!!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you made them ceili?

we will be glad to see you any time you can make it - always plenty of room at the table.

sam



Ceili said:


> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Peanut-Butter-Stuffed-Jalapenos/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=96858089&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2012-10-31&prop28=CompleteYourMeal&prop29=FullRecipe3&me=1
> 
> Wow, is that a long link! if it doesn't work, Sam, try allrecipes.com and search for peanut butter stuffed jalapenos.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you would sleep better if you did a couple of puzzles.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I am finally caught up..... and promised to go to bed and get somerest so, pill taken.. off I go..I'm not even going to stop at the puzzle site. (No, Darawil.... no puzzles last night either... just no ability to sleep. Hope you have 1005 of your mind tomorrow..... That may never be my case again!!!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the technique:
> ...


I'm doing a scarf but I can just see it on a skirt for a little girl. I saw a picture after I posted of it on the edge of gloves and then I guess you would just do a few rows so it is smaller and more delicate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> The latvian twist looks interesting and definitely would add some frills to a simple pattern I guess it could be added to a baby blanket after the blanket was knit. Do you think it would need to be done in parts and then sewn to the blanket and joined at the corners?


That's a good thought. You could do the cast on edge as you went along but edges and ends it would have to be done like you are saying and how many people want to sew after they are done. Maybe works best on mittens, gloves, skirts, sweaters. You certainly could adapt it though Pammie and that is a clever thought. Ohio Joy said it is in that edgings book by Nicky Epstein, "Knitting on the Edge." I will have to get that out at the library again. Had it but I'm afraid I didn't even have any idea what they were doing when I read it. :roll: Seems like for some reasons things are starting to come together and I am understanding more things at last. A long way to go yet, but it is a good feeling. I love your thought about sewing it on. I wonder if that is how people do those border cables on the bottoms of sweaters going around horizontally?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> [quote: angora, Lurker]
> the one I liked best had the tree of life- and marriage lines in particular- yes they are one colour, just purl and plain to make the pattern. This one kept me sane through a lengthy hospitalisation shortly after coming to Auckland- and Marrying Fale- won't walk that path too closely!


I'll bet it is beautiful. If you still have it give us a photo. I love the tree of life and just saw it after coming to KP. How meaningful to have the tree of life and marriage lines. But sad you were in the hospital.

Going to have to take a rain check on that Angora- I know roughly where it should be but my 'workroom' is full of boxes needing sorting and shifting to get to it- also Mrs Moth got into it.[/quote]
_________________________________

Oh no, I just saw another moth here too and all my wool. Yikes. This is probably a huge no no but I microwaved my Irish shawl just in case it had laid eggs on it. No harm that I can see from doing that and I hope it killed any eggs. I'll bet everyone out there is dying thinking I did that to my shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> bj and i just got in from our trunk or treat at church. we estemated around 650 people coming around, not just kids. we always have so much fun seeing all the cute costumes. it was just what we needed after the day we had.
> thanks to all of you for your comments, us animal lovers all understand the blessings of the love of a pet. everyone take care and lets say a prayer for the storm victims and survivors.


650 people....WOW That was really a success and know it helped to be around others and see all the children in costumes.

Hugs to you and yes, prayers for those who have suffered from the hurricane.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


What didn't you like about the top down sock and what do you like about the toe up socks? Will have to check out the color book by Sally Melville. Thanks. I went to Ravelry and saw a lot of her patterns (5 pgs.) knit up and some must have been from that book. Some very lovely things: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=Sally%20Melville&sort=best


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you would sleep better if you did a couple of puzzles.
> 
> sam


but the problem is keeping it to a couple!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A few photos from the hurricane. We were on the fringe. Can't imagine what it was like to be in the center. Wind was howling and rain coming sideways and so hard. We are near a Great Lake so get some neat sky effects.

I'm finally tired. Night All.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


have changed avatar to nadria :-D and thanks


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I talked to the leader at WW and she said that it is fine to post WW recipes on the forum. It's like a community chat. So now I need to start cooking some of them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.eatturkey.com/recipe/recipe.cgi/2/10588
> ...


A group of the teens from our high school does every year, they usually get quite a bit too. Last year they got a gallon jar full of change from one house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that the truth - it's always "just one more"

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i think you would sleep better if you did a couple of puzzles.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I would have to make at least a dozen trips to see everything I want to. I will enjoy everything I do get to see while there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good very early morning Sam, you aren't still on the puzzle sight are you.



thewren said:


> isn't that the truth - it's always "just one more"
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> A few photos from the hurricane. We were on the fringe. Can't imagine what it was like to be in the center. Wind was howling and rain coming sideways and so hard. We are near a Great Lake so get some neat sky effects.
> 
> I'm finally tired. Night All.


Lovely photos. The leaves are pretty much gone from all our trees.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I talked to the leader at WW and she said that it is fine to post WW recipes on the forum. It's like a community chat. So now I need to start cooking some of them!


Thats good to know.
I too need to cook some- and then post them if we like them. Have most of the ingredients for a couple and so will do one tomorrow night. (usually only a couple a week as there are just the two of us).
Got my scales, pedometer and propoints calculater today to make live even easier. Probably just use these now I think rather than keep paying month by month for little I can't do myself. Just check out all the old recipes I have and I should be set to go. Weight loss is naturally slowing down so I will need to be more accurate about tracking now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


After living there for 3 years and seeing things while we were there I still come across things I didn't see or want to see again. Let alone getting out of London.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

After living there for 3 years and seeing things while we were there I still come across things I didn't see or want to see again. Let alone getting out of London.[/quote]

I have been told you could spend a lifetime there and not see everything there is to see. There are new things added to the list of must see everyday.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

mjs said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I think that avatar is the most gorgeous picture.[/quote]


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

oddball said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > oddball said:
> ...


[/quote]

oops, pressed the wrong button. x
mjs- did you mean my avatar?. If so it is a photo that my son took in the New Forest before he passed away. He loved his photography. I didn't want to hide them all away in an album so made them into cards and sold them for charity. So lucky to have them.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Must have a go at tope up socks, sounds interesting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


oops, pressed the wrong button. x
mjs- did you mean my avatar?. If so it is a photo that my son took in the New Forest before he passed away. He loved his photography. I didn't want to hide them all away in an album so made them into cards and sold them for charity. So lucky to have them.[/quote]

What a beautiful thing to do. He will always be remembered through the cards.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote: angora, Lurker]
> ...


_________________________________

Oh no, I just saw another moth here too and all my wool. Yikes. This is probably a huge no no but I microwaved my Irish shawl just in case it had laid eggs on it. No harm that I can see from doing that and I hope it killed any eggs. I'll bet everyone out there is dying thinking I did that to my shawl.[/quote]

I know someone who was making a quilt for her daughter and when the daughter spilt coffee on it she washed the patch and put it in the microwave to dry. can you guess- it caught fire and luckily stopped it before it went to far. A large patch had to be taken out and my friend made her daughter unpick it. When the quilt was restored it was always known as the phoenix quilt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > A few photos from the hurricane. We were on the fringe. Can't imagine what it was like to be in the center. Wind was howling and rain coming sideways and so hard. We are near a Great Lake so get some neat sky effects.
> ...


Thank you. Mine too, but as you see, there is that one tree still blazing away. In Spring we get flowers, in Fall the trees become flowers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


_______________________________
I didn't live there but have been 3 times and loved it every time. If I went now, I would be waving wildly at every red-haired man.:lol: :lol: :lol: My SIL went to Oxford Univ. and I would love to visit and see where she went to school. She was doing graduate work in Jurisprudence and the college she was in had one of the best chefs that an alumni had granted them. Can't get in the school, but at least see the outside and the village. I loved Stonehenge, walking around London and I think it was in Soho where they had all the fabric shops. Of course now I would want to see the yarn shops :thumbup: I won't go on and on, but so much to see. Went to the changing of the guards and was surprised at how young they looked, but then that might be that everyone is looking so much younger to me now after looking at this face in the mirror every day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oddball said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I think that avatar is the most gorgeous picture.


oops, pressed the wrong button. x
mjs- did you mean my avatar?. If so it is a photo that my son took in the New Forest before he passed away. He loved his photography. I didn't want to hide them all away in an album so made them into cards and sold them for charity. So lucky to have them.[/quote]
_________________________________
I'm so sorry about your son but what a beautiful way to honor him by selling his photography as cards and selling them for charity. It is indeed a beautiful photograph on your avatar!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oddball said:


> I know someone who was making a quilt for her daughter and when the daughter spilt coffee on it she washed the patch and put it in the microwave to dry. can you guess- it caught fire and luckily stopped it before it went to far. A large patch had to be taken out and my friend made her daughter unpick it. When the quilt was restored it was always known as the phoenix quilt.


___________________________
Oh dear. Thanks for sharing that horror with me. I will have to be very careful. It wasn't in as long since it wasn't wet. Never thought of that.
Angora1


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good morning, one and all. 

Still at B's but thought I would share my grandchildren in their costumes with you all. Talk later. 

Going out for breakfast. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good morning, one and all.
> 
> Still at B's but thought I would share my grandchildren in their costumes with you all. Talk later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sq Dancer just adoreable pictures of your GC in their costumes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora, loved your pics. I must get back to bed, fortunately the scammer seems to be getting the message- no calls for a while- won't be making that mistake again in a hurry- it is really annoying when you don't know if you can safely pick up the phone call. Enjoy the morning/afternoon to everyone!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, one and all.
> ...


So adorable and really nice costumes. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, loved your pics. I must get back to bed, fortunately the scammer seems to be getting the message- no calls for a while- won't be making that mistake again in a hurry- it is really annoying when you don't know if you can safely pick up the phone call. Enjoy the morning/afternoon to everyone!


So glad you are getting some relief. Such a shame people have to be like this.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love all the pictures, have tried to post 3 times this morning.. keep getting deleted, think i need a new mouse. :thumbdown: 
My youngest son is going to be home for the weekend, well at least Friday night and Saturday, usually he leaves to return home after dinner Sat. evenings, but I'll enjoy what time he is here. Hasn't been home since 9/22, his birthday, so we are all looking forward to seeing him again. 
Keeping Dreamweaver in prayers today, I think she said the biopsy is scheduled for today??? 
I was going to purchase the Readers wrap on Ravelry, but sent the designer a message asking the difference between that and the one in a Prayer Shawl book I had purchased. Very little difference as the book is her designs also. 
Learning my way around my Nexus 7, have lots of knitting apps available, now to figure out how to move my PDF's to it so I can read the patterns from it. DS will help me with that I'm sure ;-) 
Have a wonderful day/evening.. keep safe and warm and dry.. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with all on the E.Coast who are suffering.


Anita - Happy belated birthday (and to all others I've missed this week
  ) Glad you're enjoying your kindle.

I know how you feel about the dentist but the longer you wait, the worse it gets...better to get it over with now. Abcesses are no fun...I know. I'm going to have some crown work done but the dentist is concerned about the effects of radiation and whether it's safe to do dental work. Doctor says it's ok but I'm going to check with my family doctor first.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I thought Hampton Court Palace was wonderful!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> [Will have to check out the color book by Sally Melville. Thanks. I went to Ravelry and saw a lot of her patterns (5 pgs.) knit up and some must have been from that book. Some very lovely things:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=Sally%20Melville&sort=best


ooooohhhh... I love the tabbed spats/legwarmers. I'm gonna look for that pattern. I'm thinking that's a good idea for steampunk.

Angora - I can't believe you went outside during the hurricane. you put a guardian into overtime.

NanaCaren - have fun in London.

SqDancer - I love the Autumn fairy & Clockwork Orange costumes! Fantastic ideas. 

Sorry guys, but the peanut butter jalepeno doesn't even remotely sound good to me. Maybe because peanut butter does not agree with me.

I'm home sick today - too much Halloween candy. I know that I sound like a kid, but I imbibed just enough that my tummy is not happy today. Benefit is that I will get caught up on the sweater through couch potato time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I confess at this point in my life that I have a little help from Miss Clairol...too much gray otherwise (though DD says "Call it 'silver'" and she likes it).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note to say glad that everyone has checked in with friends and loved ones in the storm's path. My cousin survived, they lost their home though, On the Atlantic side of the Jersy shorline. Had lived their for 45 years. Main thing is they are fine. Houses can be rebuilt (though they say they are moving closer to their son now) they were rescued as they are not allowed to drive and they missed the bus taking the last out, phones went out so no way to call for help. Their son called the police when they couldn't find any record of them being in a shelter. He called me last night to let me know they are safe now.
> I have made 3 scarfs so far, makes 6 that I have ready to take on Thursday to the shop. Should be able to make at least 2 more by then also. I've decided to just do 10, then see how they sell, will knit more if they are well received. Also have 2 dozen dishcloths to add with them as well.
> We have warnings of possible snow fall tonight.. doubt if it will stick but hope to watch it fall. I miss the snowfalls that I enjoyed while living in Colorado. Can't say as I miss the shoveling and waiting for the snowplows to clear the roads though ;-) Winds have been howling since late yesterday evening.. starting to get really cold, so not ready for the winter temps, just last week was 80 degrees here.
> Dreamweaver, my thoughts and prayers will be with you during your tests. So wish I was still in Irving, I'd be there when ya needed me!! (I used to sing now and then with the Richtones, a Sweet Adeline chorus in your area) Take care my friend.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Marianne - so sorry to hear that your cousins lost their home, but as you say - they are fine and that's the main thing. Snow......don't even want to hear that word. I'm not a winter person and only want to see snow Christmas Eve. After that, sun and heat would suit me just fine.

We're having some water work done in the neighbourhood so we will be without water all day. Have had to fill pails so that we'll have it for the necessities. Told us that they would shut it off at 9 a.m. but it was already off by 8.30. The lady down the street runs a day care so it'll be hard on her with all the toddlers.

Hope everyone had a great Hallowe'en. It rained here so our trick-and-treaters were down. Only had about 95 come within a 2 hour period. Now I have lots of candy left over so I'll take it to the local boys and girls club otherwise it will disappear in our house. I'm not much for candy but must admit I did have a couple of chocolate bars last night...DH only had 1..he was good.

Hope everyone has a great day :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Pontuf. It was fun doing her. And now I have my pumpkin seeds soaking in salty water overnight so I can bake them in the morning. It will be pumpkin seeds for tomorrow night. Mmmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May seem like a silly question.....but why do you soak it in salt water? What temperature in the oven? I might as well keep my pumpkin seeds and do the same. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thought you all might enjoy this picture.


That is soooo cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Love all the pictures, have tried to post 3 times this morning.. keep getting deleted, think i need a new mouse. :thumbdown:
> My youngest son is going to be home for the weekend, well at least Friday night and Saturday, usually he leaves to return home after dinner Sat. evenings, but I'll enjoy what time he is here. Hasn't been home since 9/22, his birthday, so we are all looking forward to seeing him again.
> Keeping Dreamweaver in prayers today, I think she said the biopsy is scheduled for today???
> I was going to purchase the Readers wrap on Ravelry, but sent the designer a message asking the difference between that and the one in a Prayer Shawl book I had purchased. Very little difference as the book is her designs also.
> ...


So frustrating to have computer problems. How wonderful to see your son again and have him with you for time. 
Which designer for the Reader's Wrap? Sounds nice.

Not sure which day but knew it was the end of the week for Dreamweaver's biopsy. Prayers both days for her and every day. I wonder how long she will have to wait too hear anything. This waiting game has to be absolute torture. Sending love, Hugs, and Prayers to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Pontuf. It was fun doing her. And now I have my pumpkin seeds soaking in salty water overnight so I can bake them in the morning. It will be pumpkin seeds for tomorrow night. Mmmmmmmmm.
> ...


You do that if you want them salted. I had never done that and had to put oil on them to get the salt to stick, but that's more calories. Love the idea of the salt water. Then when you bake them they have salt already on them or should I say in them. If you don't like them salty, then you can skip this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What didn't you like about the top down sock and what do you like about the toe up socks? Will have to check out the color book by Sally Melville. Thanks. I went to Ravelry and saw a lot of her patterns (5 pgs.) knit up and some must have been from that book. Some very lovely things:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=Sally%20Melville&sort=best


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/big-bang-wrap

This is the one that's really caught my eye. I am not sure I have proper yarn in the stash, but I like, like, like this one.

On the top down, I didn't like fiddling with the toe at the end--it's probably that I need more practice grafting, but I also had to do the heel flap pickup more than once (still got a hole on one side but not the other). It just seems to me that the toe up is much more streamlined and no seams is always a plus for me. Of course, I am only speaking from three socks' experience right now! I'm way too stubborn to abandon one or the other just yet. Heh.

Oddball, your avatar and the idea of the cards are a lovely tribute to your son. His work is well done and should be seen.

We really didn't have many kiddos last night at all--lots of leftover candies--so I may make those peanut butter cookies that have the little choco-pb cups pressed down in, or maybe just hide the leftovers in with the Christmas decorations and put them in DD's stocking! I ate WAY too much last night (the age-old dilemma: buy candies I like or candies I don't like?!). Heh. Yes, lots of veggies on order for today to get my tummy back on track...and maybe a few extra minutes on the bike to boot. 

Sq_Dancer, adorable GC you have! Mine were a giraffe and a doctor (little doctor jammies!).

Jynx, keeping you in my thoughts & heart for good results.

I must get about the day--can't believe it's November now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick note to say glad that everyone has checked in with friends and loved ones in the storm's path. My cousin survived, they lost their home though, On the Atlantic side of the Jersy shorline. Had lived their for 45 years. Main thing is they are fine. Houses can be rebuilt (though they say they are moving closer to their son now) they were rescued as they are not allowed to drive and they missed the bus taking the last out, phones went out so no way to call for help. Their son called the police when they couldn't find any record of them being in a shelter. He called me last night to let me know they are safe now.
> ...


Marianne, so sorry to hear about your cousin losing their home. Thankfully, not their lives. That must have been such a scary time for them with no rescue in sight. Thanks to their son checking on them, they are fine. I hope their insurance will take good care of them and their move will not be too hard on them. What a terrible thing to go through.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just finished my socks .......If anyone had said this time last year that I would love knitting socks I would have said they were daft....but this is pair number 15 :-D


Very pretty socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.


Sending you hugs and kisses for Bailey. If she was uncomfortable, it was the best thing you could do for her. Several of our Poms have gone over the rainbow bridge and we still miss all of them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I woke up to lots of fog. We are at the top of a high hill and sometimes we can't see across the street. Drive down the hill and it is lovely. Oh well.

*Dreamweaver*- as you know, I am thinking about you and wish I was there to hold your hand. It sounds like everyone here has you wrapped in love so just hang on to that- I know that lots of other KP members feel the same way, not just us here on the tea party. Tests are not fun, We are all looking forward to hearing from you and we all hope you don't have a rough time of it. Shirley


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


How wonderful for you to be going to London. Wish I could join you. Enjoy your trip and hope you will find some yarn shops.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I hope everyone is having a good day/night! Just checking in and then I'm going to get busy in the house. Thanksgiving is getting close and I am not near ready for my company. I need some energy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Had to share this photo with you. It is supposed to be the smallest horse in the world. Isn't it adorable?


He/she is adorable and who would have thought a horse would sit like that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver - hope the biopsy is done soon. I had my first biopsy through my back and found it much less painful than the ones through the front. It will be good to get it over with and know where you stand. I just heard from my hospital today and my CT scan is scheduled for Feb. If all is well, the radiation will have done its job.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

budasha said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > well, today has been a very sad day for me and bj, we took our beloved sheltie bailey to the vet, both of us have swollen eyes, i decided after the night we had it was time. i know it sounds harsh, but with all the family stuff going on, i just can't keep dealing with baileys problems, last night she was so uneasy, pacing, no matter what we tried, she never seemed to settle, even when she and her dad went to bed, she just wasn't doing well, so it was a long ride to the vets and bj bless his heart had to take her in, i couldn't. so bailey is over the rainbow bridge with all the other loved pets.
> ...


Sending you kind wishes. It is so hard to lose one of our pets. She is in a better place. Take care, Designer


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver - hope the biopsy is done soon. I had my first biopsy through my back and found it much less painful than the ones through the front. It will be good to get it over with and know where you stand. I just heard from my hospital today and my CT scan is scheduled for Feb. If all is well, the radiation will have done its job.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone is having a good day/night! Just checking in and then I'm going to get busy in the house. Thanksgiving is getting close and I am not near ready for my company. I need some energy!


I wish you could come up to Alberta and do my housekeeping- oh well, I guess I will have to get at it myself. Never seems to go away does it. Have a great time with your company for Thanksgiving. We had our Thanksgiving last month.

Designer


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver - hope the biopsy is done soon. I had my first biopsy through my back and found it much less painful than the ones through the front. It will be good to get it over with and know where you stand. I just heard from my hospital today and my CT scan is scheduled for Feb. If all is well, the radiation will have done its job.
> ...


It would be great to have company while they're doing this. It's not much fun hanging on to the nurse's hand. Hope yours is successful too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > bj and i just got in from our trunk or treat at church. we estemated around 650 people coming around, not just kids. we always have so much fun seeing all the cute costumes. it was just what we needed after the day we had.
> ...


I sometimes think it would be great if they would throw one big Hallowe'en party here. Then the kids wouldn't have to worry about the weather and the parents wouldn't have to follow them around to make sure everything was all right...but then again, I'm not a kid so don't know how they would view this. Sure sounds like yours turned out to be a big hit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, one and all.
> ...


They look so cute in their costumes. Hope they had a good Hallowe'en.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Budasha- I haven't met you but I want you to know that you are in my thoughts for a good result. Designer


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


I noticed your reply further back after I'd already asked the question, but I do like them salty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Thank you - it's helpful to know that so many people care.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've finally caught up - page 83. Have to go now. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm#.UI61nCmfm_Y.facebook

Hope you all can see this video, fabulous dancing by some young kids! Mom emailed it to me. It says facebook on it but it opened in Internet Explorer for me.

Once the video starts you can close the ad at the bottom so you can see their feet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Today is my birthday and it is turning out to be a good one. My Kindle arrived as did the yarn that I ordered. I have already been playing with my kindle and have already began reading a book, how fun. Bob is feeling tired and wanted to lay down for awhile so I think I will go knit while I can. The only down side to my day is I have a tooth that is beginning to abcess so I am back on antibiotics, I guess the time is coming quickly when I am going to have to get some work done on my teeth. I am terrified of dental work so I tend to put it off as long as possible.
> ...


Dental work too. Yes, good to check but hope you are ok and not in pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > [Will have to check out the color book by Sally Melville. Thanks. I went to Ravelry and saw a lot of her patterns (5 pgs.) knit up and some must have been from that book. Some very lovely things:
> ...


____________________________________
I was just on my front yard and on the fringes of it. Didn't stay out long, just saw the sky clear up and it wasn't raining then. Nothing like what they got further east. Sorry tummy is out of sorts. Feel better soon.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm#.UI61nCmfm_Y.facebook
> 
> Hope you all can see this video, fabulous dancing by some young kids! Mom emailed it to me. It says facebook on it but it opened in Internet Explorer for me.
> 
> Once the video starts you can close the ad at the bottom so you can see their feet.


Absolutely brilliant, never seen dancing like that. Good to see the youngsters getting involved in something like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver, whether it's today or tomorrow, torture I'm sure waiting to hear. Knowing Dreamweaver, she is busy doing wonderful projects like the shawl she is working on or hats for the grandchildren. Sure hope she hears something soon. This waiting ......well, not fun for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm#.UI61nCmfm_Y.facebook
> 
> Hope you all can see this video, fabulous dancing by some young kids! Mom emailed it to me. It says facebook on it but it opened in Internet Explorer for me.
> 
> Once the video starts you can close the ad at the bottom so you can see their feet.


Some fantastic dancing. Loved it :thumbup:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

No, Sam, I haven't, not my cup of tea, so to speak. But the recipe audibly whispered "_Sam!_" when I saw it. Do you intend to try it?



thewren said:


> have you made them ceili?
> 
> we will be glad to see you any time you can make it - always plenty of room at the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Sending you both a hand across the miles. Praying for good news for both of you.

I'm off now to see the grandchildren give a presentation at their new school. Each one is a different Saint and they dress like that Saint and tell about them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I wish all of us could go, it would be a blast for sure. I am pretty sure that a t least one yarn shop will be on my list of must see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne - let me know when you figure it out. I was able to download some of the free "kindle version" knitting books and I asked that they go to my android - but they went to my Kindle for th PC instead. I guess I'll have to do it directly on the Nexus?



Marianne818 said:


> Love all the pictures, have tried to post 3 times this morning.. keep getting deleted, think i need a new mouse. :thumbdown:
> My youngest son is going to be home for the weekend, well at least Friday night and Saturday, usually he leaves to return home after dinner Sat. evenings, but I'll enjoy what time he is here. Hasn't been home since 9/22, his birthday, so we are all looking forward to seeing him again.
> Keeping Dreamweaver in prayers today, I think she said the biopsy is scheduled for today???
> I was going to purchase the Readers wrap on Ravelry, but sent the designer a message asking the difference between that and the one in a Prayer Shawl book I had purchased. Very little difference as the book is her designs also.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I had to do navy blue and many times I found I had knitted instead of purled on the wrong side or vice versa because part of the pattern was a line of stitches that slanted across a few rows. Easy to fix as long as you see it. Unfortunately I have not always followed my own advice to my group - stop frequently and look at it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> A few photos from the hurricane. We were on the fringe. Can't imagine what it was like to be in the center. Wind was howling and rain coming sideways and so hard. We are near a Great Lake so get some neat sky effects.
> 
> I'm finally tired. Night All.


What gorgeous colors.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

oddball said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


oops, pressed the wrong button. x
mjs- did you mean my avatar?. If so it is a photo that my son took in the New Forest before he passed away. He loved his photography. I didn't want to hide them all away in an album so made them into cards and sold them for charity. So lucky to have them.[/quote]

Yes I did. This is the kind of picture I would like to have on my wall. I have two of trees a friend took and gave me when I left MI but over forty years later the colors have faded.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Wow these are great Sq-Dancer..just think next year there will be 3 in this picture. she will have her work cut out for herself for sure then!! Love seeing these!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, one and all.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > oddball said:
> ...


Yes I did. This is the kind of picture I would like to have on my wall. I have two of trees a friend took and gave me when I left MI but over forty years later the colors have faded.[/quote]

Which was why I kept quiet- can be hard sometimes working out who is being referred to! Maybe one day, oddball you could share some more of your son's work, with us.
If the beginning of the day has any bearing on the rest, I am in for a tough day. Fale is not in a good state of mind. One way the illness is striking is that he obsesses over small [to me] issues, over and over. I nearly lost my temper just now- so I left the room- fortunately not slamming the door. too early in my day- I am only just now having my morning cuppa- and the obligatory glance at what is happening on the KTP. The dogs are under foot- hoping I may feed them- the feeding schedule has been a bit erratic lately, mea culpa. 
I was really pleased on Tuesday, a friend from church gave me a ride through to the Emporium, and I picked up the last ball I need for the current eyelash scarf, for $1.70, [couple of discounts at work]. Don't mind doing a gift in a cheap yarn- the colours are quite effective- it is the scarf I posted at the beginning of this KTP, approaching 2m long now. 
Grey day here- birds in full song- they have massacred my hanging baskets this year for the coconut fibre- wish I knew where they are building and who- they don't do it when I am around! No wind to speak of at present. Cleaning lady due at 9- having problems keeping her occupied the full time. Fale seems to have forgotten he was angry- here's hoping!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm chilled, still, though it's warming up a bit (51F, my weather icon tells me); I think I'll put on some tea and I've pulled out a shawl to throw over my shoulders. I'm also sneezing again, which is perplexing, as I thought I was getting his cold, then decided I wasn't--or it had come and gone fast--so it may just be that the furnace has stirred up some dust through the house...at any rate, I don't feel bad, just annoyed at sneezing/sniffling!

I hope Fale is settled and stays that way! Funny, too, I was a bit confused at first about the birds' nesting, but then I realized it IS spring where you are!  The scarf sounds like it's coming along, and I love the colors you are working with.

The box of yarn still has not arrived...I felt a bit guilty about ordering it but that has given way to excitement about having it--and DD is excited to see her sketch take shape, I'm sure! Perhaps this afternoon, it will turn up and I can start tonight. Meanwhile, I'll continue looking over the pattern for the Melville wrap and see what I can come up with yarn-wise for it--might be a good project for leftovers if I have enough of one color for the main. I also need to get a housewarming gift made and start on some Christmas things (maybe some of them will get socks! lol). I put the puffy paint on GS's slippers and am waiting for them to dry; I should be able to get those in the mail tomorrow, then.

The Toys for Tots campaign kicks off here today as well, so I may knit up some toys or look through what I already have to see if there are things I can donate. I'm sure there is something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm chilled, still, though it's warming up a bit (51F, my weather icon tells me); I think I'll put on some tea and I've pulled out a shawl to throw over my shoulders. I'm also sneezing again, which is perplexing, as I thought I was getting his cold, then decided I wasn't--or it had come and gone fast--so it may just be that the furnace has stirred up some dust through the house...at any rate, I don't feel bad, just annoyed at sneezing/sniffling!
> 
> I hope Fale is settled and stays that way! Funny, too, I was a bit confused at first about the birds' nesting, but then I realized it IS spring where you are!  The scarf sounds like it's coming along, and I love the colors you are working with.
> 
> ...


one has only to look at a globe to realise how few of us are in spring! hope the sneezes are temporary!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I hope everyone is having a good day/night! Just checking in and then I'm going to get busy in the house. Thanksgiving is getting close and I am not near ready for my company. I need some energy!


I'll come kick your b*^& if you come kick mine...... I actually have some energy, just can't get up and *do* something........ What a waste of a gorgeous day.... I did luck out. I needed to rake all the bush clippings from yesterday, but yarn guy mulched them all... yeah... Now to finish the laundry and take ride to deliver the girl's coffin cakes..... i may wait for g to do that....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have also been trying to get some things done, but I am so overwhelmed! It is just too much. Let's just keep encouraging each other.

Ok, I'm confused and maybe missed something, but Lurker, are you our myfanwy? Or do you have a husband named fale as well? I must have missed something.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Shirley...... Rookie.... Angora....... Sorelenna..... Marianne and ALL of you are that are holding me up in good thoughts.... THANK YOU. Unfortunately, no calls yet... I really had hoped they would get this done today or tomorrow.... but the wheels of hospitals and ins. companies turn slowly..... I sure hope they call me today... This waiting is driving me up the wall and such a waste of time... I'm all caught up on here now so I am going to get up and do something... like unpin the ashton and in the Wingspan...... I'm really at loose ends, since my weekly plans for today are cancelled.... or maybe just a little lazy????


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You soak them in salt water so they are salty. It is harder to put the salt on them otherwise without oil and this is so much easier. I put them in the oven at about 150* - 175*F for about 2-3 hours.



budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Pontuf. It was fun doing her. And now I have my pumpkin seeds soaking in salty water overnight so I can bake them in the morning. It will be pumpkin seeds for tomorrow night. Mmmmmmmmm.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the dancing... They are great, both, but that guy is fantastic and so enjoying himself...

Marianne..... NJ was hit so hard and still in such turmoil. My heart goes out to your cousins.... Hope they are safely away and will look at it as an opportunity to be loser to family... the most important thing....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shirley...... Angora....... Sorelenna..... Marianne and ALL of you are that are holding me up in good thoughts.... THANK YOU. Unfortunately, no calls yet... I really had hoped they would get this done today or tomorrow.... but the wheels of hospitals and ins. companies turn slowly..... I sure hope they call me today... This waiting is driving me up the wall and such a waste of time... I'm all caught up on here now so I am going to get up and do something... like unpin the ashton and in the Wingspan...... I'm really at loose ends, since my weekly plans for today are cancelled.... or maybe just a little lazy????


hope you get the news you want asap 
:thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, thinking of you and hope you will get the answers soon.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shirley...... Angora....... Sorelenna..... Marianne and ALL of you are that are holding me up in good thoughts.... THANK YOU. Unfortunately, no calls yet... I really had hoped they would get this done today or tomorrow.... but the wheels of hospitals and ins. companies turn slowly..... I sure hope they call me today... This waiting is driving me up the wall and such a waste of time... I'm all caught up on here now so I am going to get up and do something... like unpin the ashton and in the Wingspan...... I'm really at loose ends, since my weekly plans for today are cancelled.... or maybe just a little lazy????


Jynx,

Add me to the list of those holding you in their thoughts. I hope you will not have to wait too long. The unknown is always the worst part. For those who have tests, scans, etc in the offing, positive thoughts that they will be clear.

WI Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that MJS. I'll just take it a row at a time and I got a special light from Tuesday Morning that should help as she wants a dark green. Hmmmm, pretty but hard to see the pattern.
> ...


Thank you all for the warnings. :wink: Much appreciated. DIL decided she will take the color Lapwing, which is the recommended Hebridean yarn. I'm so excited. Will order a few extra skeins for a tam and perhaps a scarf.
Angora


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > A few photos from the hurricane. We were on the fringe. Can't imagine what it was like to be in the center. Wind was howling and rain coming sideways and so hard. We are near a Great Lake so get some neat sky effects.
> ...


Thank you. What struck me was how close to the ground the clouds were.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shirley...... Rookie.... Angora....... Sorelenna..... Marianne and ALL of you are that are holding me up in good thoughts.... THANK YOU. Unfortunately, no calls yet... I really had hoped they would get this done today or tomorrow.... but the wheels of hospitals and ins. companies turn slowly..... I sure hope they call me today... This waiting is driving me up the wall and such a waste of time... I'm all caught up on here now so I am going to get up and do something... like unpin the ashton and in the Wingspan...... I'm really at loose ends, since my weekly plans for today are cancelled.... or maybe just a little lazy????


I don't think you are lazy. I think your mind and your body are just saying be good to me. " That's you, not me," :lol: :lol: :lol: Glad the leaves got mulched, but do wish your knitting hadn't gotten cancelled. Only good thing about it is being there for the phone call. :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, loved your pics. I must get back to bed, fortunately the scammer seems to be getting the message- no calls for a while- won't be making that mistake again in a hurry- it is really annoying when you don't know if you can safely pick up the phone call. Enjoy the morning/afternoon to everyone!


Most of the phone calls I get are not personal, so I just wait until the machine comes on and I hear who is calling.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I think Queen Mary's doll house is there?


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Holly cow that was awesome.they certainly have their moves down patt!! I so enjoy watching people who can dance and do it that well, very entertaining indeed. Thanks so much for sharing this lovely video.


Pup lover said:


> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm#.UI61nCmfm_Y.facebook
> 
> Hope you all can see this video, fabulous dancing by some young kids! Mom emailed it to me. It says facebook on it but it opened in Internet Explorer for me.
> 
> Once the video starts you can close the ad at the bottom so you can see their feet.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Finally got caught up againwow this party sure moves along in a day!!! LOL
Dreamweaver I too wish you all the best and hope you get the call soonwaiting is always the hardest part .we all want things done yesterday especially when it comes to tests ! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I love the contrasts. And isn't it interesting how green trees sometimes seem when the sky is very dark.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm#.UI61nCmfm_Y.facebook
> 
> Hope you all can see this video, fabulous dancing by some young kids! Mom emailed it to me. It says facebook on it but it opened in Internet Explorer for me.
> 
> Once the video starts you can close the ad at the bottom so you can see their feet.


I finally got a minute to watch this--WOW! I'm always amazed at how some people can move so fluidly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Back in Kentucky, we get what the kids & I call "green storms." When the clouds are set up a certain way, the trees seem to put off a green light of their own. It's incredibly beautiful (even if the storms can be scary).


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Finally got caught up againwow this party sure moves along in a day!!! LOL


doesn't it though? I'm catching up again before I put up the clean laundry. Might as well put "sick time" to good use. >.<


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got caught up againwow this party sure moves along in a day!!! LOL
> ...


turn your back, and there is another 4-5 pages!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Hope no-one was scared by the Trick or Treaters last night. I'm sorry I haven't went through all the postings but did see the wonderful Nemo fish hat by Dream weaver. The beautiful model was great. I'll have to try to find time throughout the day to keep checking back and catch up with the wonderful friends here. I'm so truly sorry for not being on as much as before. Take care dear friends check in later. Love to you all. Thank you Sam for Hosting You are doing such a great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to hear from you Strawberry- it is quite a task keeping up with everything- hope your back is not the cause for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Hope no-one was scared by the Trick or Treaters last night. I'm sorry I haven't went through all the postings but did see the wonderful Nemo fish hat by Dream weaver. The beautiful model was great. I'll have to try to find time throughout the day to keep checking back and catch up with the wonderful friends here. I'm so truly sorry for not being on as much as before. Take care dear friends check in later. Love to you all. Thank you Sam for Hosting You are doing such a great job.


It's good to see you whenever you can get here.  I hope you are well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My box of yarn is here! WooHoo! Now we can start on DD's shawl design!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Absoutely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna...What a gorgeous shawl in your avatar!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures angora - thanks for sharing them.

sam



Angora1 said:


> A few photos from the hurricane. We were on the fringe. Can't imagine what it was like to be in the center. Wind was howling and rain coming sideways and so hard. We are near a Great Lake so get some neat sky effects.
> 
> I'm finally tired. Night All.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanacaren - i think that was just about the time i got off - way too late - after i promised myself that i would go to bed early.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good very early morning Sam, you aren't still on the puzzle sight are you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna...What a gorgeous shawl in your avatar!! :thumbup:


Thanks! That's my Accidental Shift Shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - i think that was just about the time i got off - way too late - after i promised myself that i would go to bed early.
> 
> sam


Sam, if I had no people to get up for and nowhere I had to be, I'd likely be a night owl too. Who says we have to sleep at night if we'd prefer sleeping in the day time?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna...What a gorgeous shawl in your avatar!! :thumbup:
> ...


love the colour- I love to paint with yellow to orange, but never wear it. Purples and blue/greens are a different story, in my wardrobe. The NOISE around here is almost unbearable- can hardly think!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute dancer - with those costumes they should have gotten a lot of candy.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, one and all.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you knit the yellow shawl sorlenna?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you knit the yellow shawl sorlenna?
> 
> sam


Yup. That's one of my patterns--my first charted one, actually--that went a little awry as I worked on getting the chart right, which is why the "shift" happened. But I decided I liked it and kept it that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you find any pammie - see if they have some extra.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thanksgiving is getting close and I am not near ready for my company. I need some energy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - i couldn't dance like that even when i was there age.

sam



Pup lover said:


> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm#.UI61nCmfm_Y.facebook
> 
> Hope you all can see this video, fabulous dancing by some young kids! Mom emailed it to me. It says facebook on it but it opened in Internet Explorer for me.
> 
> Once the video starts you can close the ad at the bottom so you can see their feet.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I don't really know but my DD seems to have taken after me for making costumes which makes me proud. Here is another picture she posted on Facebook. I do miss my little munchkins.



thewren said:


> very cute dancer - with those costumes they should have gotten a lot of candy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know - hot things and i don't much agree anymore - although heidi would help eat them - i just may.

sam



Ceili said:


> No, Sam, I haven't, not my cup of tea, so to speak. But the recipe audibly whispered "_Sam!_" when I saw it. Do you intend to try it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's too bad that the powers that be have never had to wait on test results - maybe if they had they would get on the ball. holding out for a good report jynx -sending lots of positive energy.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Shirley...... Rookie.... Angora....... Sorelenna..... Marianne and ALL of you are that are holding me up in good thoughts.... THANK YOU. Unfortunately, no calls yet... I really had hoped they would get this done today or tomorrow.... but the wheels of hospitals and ins. companies turn slowly..... I sure hope they call me today... This waiting is driving me up the wall and such a waste of time... I'm all caught up on here now so I am going to get up and do something... like unpin the ashton and in the Wingspan...... I'm really at loose ends, since my weekly plans for today are cancelled.... or maybe just a little lazy????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry - we love to see you as often as you can be here - always fresh tea under the cozy.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Hope no-one was scared by the Trick or Treaters last night. I'm sorry I haven't went through all the postings but did see the wonderful Nemo fish hat by Dream weaver. The beautiful model was great. I'll have to try to find time throughout the day to keep checking back and catch up with the wonderful friends here. I'm so truly sorry for not being on as much as before. Take care dear friends check in later. Love to you all. Thank you Sam for Hosting You are doing such a great job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could we have a picture of the yarn sorlenna?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> My box of yarn is here! WooHoo! Now we can start on DD's shawl design!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Sam. I don't really know but my DD seems to have taken after me for making costumes which makes me proud. Here is another picture she posted on Facebook. I do miss my little munchkins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My youngest son is going to be home for the weekend, well at least Friday night and Saturday, usually he leaves to return home after dinner Sat. evenings, but I'll enjoy what time he is here. Hasn't been home since 9/22, his birthday, so we are all looking forward to seeing him again.
> /quote]
> 
> Wasn't that trip spoilt by your other son? How is your older son going? As we haven't heard anything recently I assume he is settling down.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow. They are good. I always wanted to dance more but never had a partner that wanted to. Now I have to be happy to square dance. Maybe get into some ballroom dancing one day. Don't think I could be that agile anymore either.



Pup lover said:


> http://videos2view.net/shag-dance.htm#.UI61nCmfm_Y.facebook
> 
> Hope you all can see this video, fabulous dancing by some young kids! Mom emailed it to me. It says facebook on it but it opened in Internet Explorer for me.
> 
> Once the video starts you can close the ad at the bottom so you can see their feet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - finally - i am on page 87 - we do get chatty. i know a lot of us have cats - if you are sending them outdoors you might knit this:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-hoodie

the puppies got their first shots today - gary has the huge sign out by the road - need to get the letters on it to let everyone know we have labradoodles for sale. they are getting so big.

i do need to start getting to bed earlier - i feel better if i do - but then again - who cares - as long as i get enough rest i guess it really doesn't matter when i get it. it just seems a little decadent to spend the entire morning in bed.

want to cast on for my sleeveless three button cartigan today - that should make it about the right size. ugh - it is on size 4 needles - love the way the stitches look but it sure takes a while to get much done - moves slowly. think i will have enough yarn left i may knit a matching tie - anyone have a tie pattern?

we had a good bit of sunshine earlier today - now it is overcast and starting to cool down. high 40's and low 50's - i guess i shouldn't complain.

sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

So frustrating to have computer problems. How wonderful to see your son again and have him with you for time. 
Which designer for the Reader's Wrap? Sounds nice.

Not sure which day but knew it was the end of the week for Dreamweaver's biopsy. Prayers both days for her and every day. I wonder how long she will have to wait too hear anything. This waiting game has to be absolute torture. Sending love, Hugs, and Prayers to her.[/quote]

I found the link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/readers-wrap Lisa Carnahan is the designer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> [
> On the top down, I didn't like fiddling with the toe at the end--it's probably that I need more practice grafting, but I also had to do the heel flap pickup more than once (still got a hole on one side but not the other). It just seems to me that the toe up is much more streamlined and no seams is always a plus for me. Of course, I am only speaking from three socks' experience right now! I'm way too stubborn to abandon one or the other just yet. Heh.
> 
> I must get about the day--can't believe it's November now!


Have you tried short row heels? Saves pickin gup the stitches and you can use the same heel for either two-up or cuff down socks.

Its Nov 2 here already- but at leaset we won't be hearing too much more about the American election. I get fed up with our campaigns and they only go on for about 6 weeks so can't imagine what it is like over there.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - let me know when you figure it out. I was able to download some of the free "kindle version" knitting books and I asked that they go to my android - but they went to my Kindle for th PC instead. I guess I'll have to do it directly on the Nexus?
> 
> I will pass along all the knowledge that he will share with me, :lol: He's really very good about explaining how and what to do. And trust me on this I do need his teaching!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your photos.



Angora1 said:


> A few photos from the hurricane. We were on the fringe. Can't imagine what it was like to be in the center. Wind was howling and rain coming sideways and so hard. We are near a Great Lake so get some neat sky effects.
> 
> I'm finally tired. Night All.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> could we have a picture of the yarn sorlenna?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I will have to leave you in suspense as to what it will be, but here's the yarn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > My youngest son is going to be home for the weekend, well at least Friday night and Saturday, usually he leaves to return home after dinner Sat. evenings, but I'll enjoy what time he is here. Hasn't been home since 9/22, his birthday, so we are all looking forward to seeing him again.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they get very tiring darowil - you can hardly watch television - there are three or four political ads on every break - i just hit the mute button regardless to who it is - i am just very tired of it all - and ohio is a battleground state so it is twice as bad here.

why do yours only last six weeks? wish ours did.

sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > could we have a picture of the yarn sorlenna?
> ...


Beautiful yarns Sorlenna!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely colors - anxious to see the finished project.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > could we have a picture of the yarn sorlenna?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My box of yarn is here! WooHoo! Now we can start on DD's shawl design!


Now you know what you will be doing this evening. Its such fun opening the parcels when they come isn't it? Like Christmas or birthday.
Edit- they look a great colour mix. I've just seen the photos


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been in the ER most of the day, seems my iron count shot way up and my red blood cells bottomed out. White blood cells were off the chart... gads  Anyway, I got up to get a cuppa and just fell out, was dizzy and disoriented, C got me in the car and to the ER, scareeeerd her big time she said. Got to come home about 30 min ago, on strict bed rest until Dr calls tomorrow. May cancel the son's visit if I'm going to be stuck in the bed, not my idea of a good time. 
We did figure out the high iron, I had a salad last night and C forgot and piled on the spinach and I had my homemade granola and it has raisins galore. Not a good combo in a short time for me. Just wasn't thinking, but will from now on I'm sure!
Take care.. will be on and off as Nurse C allows, ;-) :lol: 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker when do you go to see the grandies? How will Fale manage while you are away?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - finally - i am on page 87 - we do get chatty. i know a lot of us have cats - if you are sending them outdoors you might knit this:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-hoodie
> 
> ...


Are you really going to make a cat hoodie, Sam? It looks good, but how do you ever plan to survive getting it on the cat?! :evil:

As for the bedtime thing, I agree it may seem a bit decadent. But after all, we are retired. Doesn't that mean we can do our retiring any time we want to? :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > On the top down, I didn't like fiddling with the toe at the end--it's probably that I need more practice grafting, but I also had to do the heel flap pickup more than once (still got a hole on one side but not the other). It just seems to me that the toe up is much more streamlined and no seams is always a plus for me. Of course, I am only speaking from three socks' experience right now! I'm way too stubborn to abandon one or the other just yet. Heh.
> ...


The heel on the toe up one was short rows, but the top down had a flap that needed picking up along the sides, though there were some short rows there as well. I do have a couple of other patterns with different types of heels, and I want to try those out as well to see which one works best for me. Right now, I'm leaning toward the toe up with the short row heel. I don't mind building the gusset--I have done that with so many fingerless glove sets that I guess it feels familiar to me and so seems easier.

And I have been done with this election nonsense for weeks--made up my mind and a while back and love early voting--luckily, someone somewhere decided our state had gone to one or the other in a solid way (don't even know which one!) and so we have not gotten the Presidential ads, as the campaigns don't seem to think we matter any more. The others are going full force, though, and I cannot wait for it to be over! One particular candidate absolutely drives me up a wall when speaking, so I do my best to catch the mute when I can. :roll:

The yarn is Merino, Silk, and Baby Alpaca...I think I might jump in and roll around in it. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker when do you go to see the grandies? How will Fale manage while you are away?


next Wednesday I leave about 5pm. I will be keeping in phone contact- and the cleaning lady will come on Friday. I hope the rellies will fill the gap, and someone from church will probably help out as well- next time I have a break it will be with him in care. He was more positive about the idea than I had expected!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Ben is doing fine, he has very strict limitations now of course, but he is learning to accept and go on. He has been in the hospital for a couple of overnight stays but for the most part, he's much better. I will try to remember to post more often on his condition. He is very happy to be doing more, has had his neighbors take him fishing and that to him is like going to a an all day Yarn shopping spree. (that is how he described it to me LOL)


Glad to hear he's doing fine--and the yarn shopping spree remark had me chuckling--isn't it grand to have offspring who understand us? lol

Edit: I just read the next post after; do take care and know we hold you in our thoughts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you bushels of healing energy marianne - listen to nurse c.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I have been in the ER most of the day, seems my iron count shot way up and my red blood cells bottomed out. White blood cells were off the chart... gads  Anyway, I got up to get a cuppa and just fell out, was dizzy and disoriented, C got me in the car and to the ER, scareeeerd her big time she said. Got to come home about 30 min ago, on strict bed rest until Dr calls tomorrow. May cancel the son's visit if I'm going to be stuck in the bed, not my idea of a good time.
> We did figure out the high iron, I had a salad last night and C forgot and piled on the spinach and I had my homemade granola and it has raisins galore. Not a good combo in a short time for me. Just wasn't thinking, but will from now on I'm sure!
> Take care.. will be on and off as Nurse C allows, ;-) :lol:
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely katynora - there is really no one here who should care whether i am up or down - certainly hickory and the cats don't.

it is a cute cat hoodie - but you have a point - would probably need heavy leather gloves if i planned on putting it on one of mine.

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > well - finally - i am on page 87 - we do get chatty. i know a lot of us have cats - if you are sending them outdoors you might knit this:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

For Everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

After careful consideration, I think I will *not* be doing a cat hoodie...I'd be likely to lose an eye in putting it on my old fellow. Besides, he's got plenty of hair to keep him warm...just ask my vacuum!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they get very tiring darowil - you can hardly watch television - there are three or four political ads on every break - i just hit the mute button regardless to who it is - i am just very tired of it all - and ohio is a battleground state so it is twice as bad here.
> 
> why do yours only last six weeks? wish ours did.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they get very tiring darowil - you can hardly watch television - there are three or four political ads on every break - i just hit the mute button regardless to who it is - i am just very tired of it all - and ohio is a battleground state so it is twice as bad here.
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!! ADMIN FIXED THE PROBLEM I WAS HAVING GETTING INTO THE WEB SITE!!!! HOO-RAY!!! NOT SURE WHAT CAUSED IT BUT AM GLAD FOR NOW IT IS WORKING.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! ADMIN FIXED THE PROBLEM I WAS HAVING GETTING INTO THE WEB SITE!!!! HOO-RAY!!! NOT SURE WHAT CAUSED IT BUT AM GLAD FOR NOW IT IS WORKING.


Great that you are back at last Carol.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Carol, so glad you are back. I have wanted to get to know you better. Welcome back.



carol's gifts said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! ADMIN FIXED THE PROBLEM I WAS HAVING GETTING INTO THE WEB SITE!!!! HOO-RAY!!! NOT SURE WHAT CAUSED IT BUT AM GLAD FOR NOW IT IS WORKING.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that is great Carol!!! good to see your smiling face again!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, loved your pics. I must get back to bed, fortunately the scammer seems to be getting the message- no calls for a while- won't be making that mistake again in a hurry- it is really annoying when you don't know if you can safely pick up the phone call. Enjoy the morning/afternoon to everyone!


Lurker, this is just a sugggestion but if you have the capability to do this with your home phone, forward your home phone calls to your cell phone. Then go into your cell phone and block that scammer's number (unless of course there is more than one number being used to scam people). You won't have to answer that number then as the cell phone won't let it come through...just a thought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I believe there is a tie pattern on KnittingPatternCentral.com. I would post it here but for some reason the buttons to be able to upload something are missing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, loved your pics. I must get back to bed, fortunately the scammer seems to be getting the message- no calls for a while- won't be making that mistake again in a hurry- it is really annoying when you don't know if you can safely pick up the phone call. Enjoy the morning/afternoon to everyone!
> ...


I'll check that out with the phone companies! thank you for the suggestion- it has really been annoying me- I mean 20 calls one night- [I had the phone on vibrate- down the other end of the house- so it did not wake me so at least I did not wake up that night!] The rotter tried again to get me to cooperate by email this morning- but I don't believe a word now. Only problem is I think he has been using three different numbers. I think at last he may be getting the message!
Our mid-day news has just come through, they are saying the death toll from 'Sandy', is rising. A friend of mine at the Quaker UN headquarters in NY. says they have all come through unscathed so far. We are prone to natural disasters here too- but with such a much smaller population, never on the scale that it sometimes reaches in the US.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Wonderful costumes! Both adorable kids also.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Sam. I don't really know but my DD seems to have taken after me for making costumes which makes me proud. Here is another picture she posted on Facebook. I do miss my little munchkins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Pup Lover. I miss them. I love to see what my daughter creates for them. Next year there will be three of them. However, the baby will only be 5 months old by Halloween. 



Pup lover said:


> Wonderful costumes! Both adorable kids also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> Okay figured out what I did incorrectly...here's a tie pattern Sam.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


thank you for that pattern Settleg- I will try it myself when I find a suitable yarn! I am into small at the moment. Have finished the eyelash boa- ends all darned in- and in a presentation bag! Back to the feather and fan project- I may have to wait until February, to get more of the yarn, the balls are only 50g ie, less than 2 oz. approximately 60m. But I love the colour. I have browns, maroon, grape, and avocado mostly on the comfy chairs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they get very tiring darowil - you can hardly watch television - there are three or four political ads on every break - i just hit the mute button regardless to who it is - i am just very tired of it all - and ohio is a battleground state so it is twice as bad here.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> - anyone have a tie pattern?
> 
> Yes, I found one, Sam, at lionbrand.com/patterns. The pattern number is 60001 and it's a cashmere blend--2.75" wide and 54" long with no corrections needed, according to my copy.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So glad you are having a vacation! Enjoy and relax.

quote=Lurker 2]


darowil said:


> Lurker when do you go to see the grandies? How will Fale manage while you are away?


next Wednesday I leave about 5pm. I will be keeping in phone contact- and the cleaning lady will come on Friday. I hope the rellies will fill the gap, and someone from church will probably help out as well- next time I have a break it will be with him in care. He was more positive about the idea than I had expected![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you! I am really starting to believe it is happening!



Pup lover said:


> So glad you are having a vacation! Enjoy and relax.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > We have a totally different system and official electioneering doesn't start until an election is called and this is usually only about 6 weeks time. Our election can be called at anytime, although there is a last date by which it can be held. Normally the government decide when to call it, so when an election is due they try and time it when it suit them, most. Although there are various ways for the opposition to force an election the final say is almost always left to the government. And we don't have all that build up for months (seems like years) while you all vote for who is going to try to become president. The parties choose there own leaders and we then vote for for a party. It can get difficult sometimes when we think the local person for the party will do a great job locally but don't wnat there parrty in power.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/545440_10151217474383756_556505040_n.jpg


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Dancer they are adorable.the apple didn't fall far from your branches my friend!! she did learn something from you!! great job!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Stubbynose. I miss those little ones. Wish they were closer to me.



stubbynose said:


> Dancer they are adorable.the apple didn't fall far from your branches my friend!! she did learn something from you!! great job!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Me tooI love those colours..be sure to share a picture when you get it done!!! Suspense is killing me.hope it will be done soon!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Wow.scary!!! no kidding..glad all is good nowjust remember to be a great patient and maybe they will let you off bed rest soon!! Feel better soon and please be careful. 



Marianne818 said:


> I have been in the ER most of the day, seems my iron count shot way up and my red blood cells bottomed out. White blood cells were off the chart... gads  Anyway, I got up to get a cuppa and just fell out, was dizzy and disoriented, C got me in the car and to the ER, scareeeerd her big time she said. Got to come home about 30 min ago, on strict bed rest until Dr calls tomorrow. May cancel the son's visit if I'm going to be stuck in the bed, not my idea of a good time.
> We did figure out the high iron, I had a salad last night and C forgot and piled on the spinach and I had my homemade granola and it has raisins galore. Not a good combo in a short time for me. Just wasn't thinking, but will from now on I'm sure!
> Take care.. will be on and off as Nurse C allows, ;-) :lol:
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I am waiting for a package of yarn to finish a layette for a friend's GD who arrived three weeks early. I received notice that it was shipped from MD in Monday. I don't know what the effect of Sandy will be on USPS service from that area. I guess I will just have to be patient. I certainly have enough things to keep me busy.

Marianne-do whatever was recommended to get better. That sounds like a scary situation. 

WI Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! ADMIN FIXED THE PROBLEM I WAS HAVING GETTING INTO THE WEB SITE!!!! HOO-RAY!!! NOT SURE WHAT CAUSED IT BUT AM GLAD FOR NOW IT IS WORKING.


Good to see you ---- that must have really been a mess up. Think of you often and send you best wishes and healing prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Hope no-one was scared by the Trick or Treaters last night. I'm sorry I haven't went through all the postings but did see the wonderful Nemo fish hat by Dream weaver. The beautiful model was great. I'll have to try to find time throughout the day to keep checking back and catch up with the wonderful friends here. I'm so truly sorry for not being on as much as before. Take care dear friends check in later. Love to you all. Thank you Sam for Hosting You are doing such a great job.


Thank you....... I am just a bit partial, but I think my GD is one gorgeous young lady... inside and out... and her little sister is pretty cool too......

Glad you are getting a little time to get back to the party,,, but I sure do undestand back pain...... and know just how uncomfortable you have been for some time..... Love to see you whenever you have a minute..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna...What a gorgeous shawl in your avatar!! :thumbup:


Ditto here.... LOVE the shawl.... so pretty.... I had hoped to post a piture of my Ashton tonight but ran out of sunlight before I got the picture........ BTW - you may have to share Miss Clairol's exact name... I may just go crazy (crazier) one day and become a whole new person...)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great pictures angora - thanks for sharing them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. I just found out that the hurricane was a lot closer than we thought it was. Much closer to Nana Caren than us though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna...What a gorgeous shawl in your avatar!! :thumbup:
> ...


All accidents should be that wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > great pictures angora - thanks for sharing them.
> ...


Well thank goodness it passed without major damage!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> So frustrating to have computer problems. How wonderful to see your son again and have him with you for time.
> Which designer for the Reader's Wrap? Sounds nice.
> 
> Not sure which day but knew it was the end of the week for Dreamweaver's biopsy. Prayers both days for her and every day. I wonder how long she will have to wait too hear anything. This waiting game has to be absolute torture. Sending love, Hugs, and Prayers to her.


I found the link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/readers-wrap Lisa Carnahan is the designer.[/quote]

Thank you! :thumbup:

So glad to hear your son that was so sick got to go fishing and is doing better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > could we have a picture of the yarn sorlenna?
> ...


Ooooh...Always fun to get a package. Luscious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's too bad that the powers that be have never had to wait on test results - maybe if they had they would get on the ball. holding out for a good report jynx -sending lots of positive energy.
> 
> sam


*IF ONLY* I was waiting for test results.... It took another meltdown today and a call with the Dr's office manager..... Within an hour, I am FINALLY scheduled for biopsy on Wednesday (better late than never) so I can be away from house and phone and can actually *do * some things over the week-end and Monday and Tuesday..... She also talked to ins. twice.... radiologist twice and there are now 2 addendums CORRECTING the PET scan report.... And I was give profuse aplogies for the inexcusable wait. She also talked to the doc to get the *right* procedures set up for the biopsy tissue. The GOOD news, the correction shows that there IS NO HEPATIC METASTISIS.... which is what was really bothering me.... If that had been true, I would have been refusing all future treatment so it is nice to know I can stand to fight another day......

I'm not patient.... but reasonable..... I'm not happy about not getting results for at least another week.... but waiting for the test to be scheduled was just too much...l I now know the right name at his office and will never have to wait again..... that is for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker when do you go to see the grandies? How will Fale manage while you are away?
> ...


It's getting closer and I hope it will be a memorable and wonderful trip for you. Glad you won't have to worry about home and that Fale is more positive about care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> For Everyone.


Yes and you must be a sparkling diamond by now. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! ADMIN FIXED THE PROBLEM I WAS HAVING GETTING INTO THE WEB SITE!!!! HOO-RAY!!! NOT SURE WHAT CAUSED IT BUT AM GLAD FOR NOW IT IS WORKING.


That's awful but so glad to have you back. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - finally - i am on page 87 - we do get chatty. i know a lot of us have cats - if you are sending them outdoors you might knit this:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-hoodie
> 
> ...


Love the hoodie... get a big picture of the scratches i would have up and down my body if i ever ried to get it on any of the cats I know...

Sam...... I like to sleep in too and stay up late.... (have to have a little time to listen to the quiet) .... but it does make a difference *when* we get our rest.... according to the medical community.... Besides, getting more sun, even if through the window, is good for those of us with a little tendency toward depression/anxiety.... I'm trying to make myself get more sun.... even if it is just sitting outside to knit or read for 15 minutes... that usually leads to pulling a weed or two.... pretty soon, I've had a bigger dose of fresh air and do feel better. I also love winter... but the sun still shines...... I *never* would have believed exercise would make me feel better but found out that MOVING does make a huge difference in how I feel... and I am an expert sitter.........


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Must have hit quote reply instead of Edit and ended up with a double post. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver, so glad you finally got some info and that it is better than before and so glad you know when you go for biopsy. (((HUGS)))



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's too bad that the powers that be have never had to wait on test results - maybe if they had they would get on the ball. holding out for a good report jynx -sending lots of positive energy.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne: Listen to the dr and Cindi; you have got to take care of yourself! We love you here at the KTP and I'll be keeping you in my heart and prayers.

Jynx: So good to hear from you and glad that you set them straight at the dr. office. ALSO very glad that there was NO HEPATIC METASTISIS! Will continue to keep you in my heart and prayers.

Today I didn't do any knitting; instead paid bills...ugh...but thankful I had the funds to pay them! Got an email from youngest at college and she is wanting to transfer up here to a community college. I checked and today was the deadline to have all paperwork in so that isn't an option. She says she loves where she is and friends she's made...finally got out of her how homesick she is which is what I thought was the issue. I offered the suggestion that if she wanted to come home, not take any classes next semester and put in to transfer for summer semester we would be supportive of her doing that. We will talk about it during Thanksgiving break. Do know she wants to move to Georgia State about 1 and 1/2 hours aways from home for next year. Decisions, decisions, decisions.

Well, have to sub all day tomorrow but it will be an easy placement...the library again. I'm going to say good night to all and hope you have a pleasant evening and get some rest when you do retire for the night. Peace to all.
Gwen


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Caren, hope your flight is a smooth one.... and your trip most enjoyable! I'm excited to see pictures once you return home.

Flockie (Karen)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's too bad that the powers that be have never had to wait on test results - maybe if they had they would get on the ball. holding out for a good report jynx -sending lots of positive energy.
> ...


That is good news. I'm glad that you now know where to go for info and help--a real plus for you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Dreamweaver, so glad you finally got some info and that it is better than before and so glad you know when you go for biopsy. (((HUGS)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No excuse for that wait Dreamweaver. That is such good news that there is no metastisis. Inexcusable on the part of the doctor's office. Glad you now have your appointment. You kicked you know what with the right person. They should be ashamed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne..... Sure wish I could take some of *your* iron and give it to my DD, who has trouble absorbng it.... I love spinach, apricots,..... but it seems you need to BAN these things from your house.. Hate that you may have to cancel visit with son, but glad you are going to be sat on by cindi and forcedto rest until you are really OK... Look at it as "found" knitting time......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dancer... The kid's are adorable and such great costumes...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Jynx



Dreamweaver said:


> Dancer... The kid's are adorable and such great costumes...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a comment on the storm and KP.... Mombr4 does a lot of selling on this site and is located in NY... She is OK but without internet, phone, power, etc. etc.... There is a lasy Mrsvette... and I know she was in trouble... i have et to locate new info on her. She, husband, dog and cat were stranded in second story o house in NJ...... This disaster is not over for many...... Keeping all in my thoughts and sending lots of emotional strength.... They all need it.


ELECTIONS..... I have this argument with DH all the time,,, but wonder why we don't have elections "BY THE PEOPLE" instead of the electoral college....... In any event,,,,,, none of us in TX count except to tle local elections so we are not inundated like those in Ohio..... I think I would have yanked the phone out of the wall by now... Cannot wait for it to be over.... I'm actually glad I'll be in the hospital all day Wednesday.... won't have to listen to the rehash and converage....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OK... my Canadian friends... DD just sent a Facebook message from Calgary and was totally freaked out by a pizza at Pizza Hut with hot dogs in the crust.... Is this a common thing? I didn't even tell her about poutine..... at 860 calories a serving. She would really have a heart attack!!!!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So glad you are having a vacation! Enjoy and relax.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

It is good to hear that you are going to get a welcome break. Being a caregiver is hard work physically and emotionally. I hope you will be able to leave your worries behind you and enjoy the time spent with your family.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks like it is brand new. Pizza Hut is a big well known Pizza Franchise here in Canada. Got this from a newspaper from today.

Test Drive Subject: Pizza Hut's Hot Dog Stuffed Crust Pizza

Price: From $17.99 (for the Ultimate pizza)

What It Is: Well, the description is pretty apt, so just the details really remain. And here they are: an Angus beef hot dog is placed inside Pizza Hut's stuffed crust (which usually is filled with cheese) and served up in a medium or large pizza with your choice of toppings. This all starts at Pizza Huts across Canada on October 15, but The Huffington Post Canada got a sneak taste (along with hundreds of other Torontonians) at Yonge-Dundas Square in Toronto on Friday.

Trying It Out:

The only way to test a pizza is to eat a pizza, and that's exactly how things went down. What began as a couple of slices by the corner of Yonge and Dundas St., turned into three, medium-sized hot dog stuff-crusted pizzas carried to HuffPost Canada's downtown office. There, slices were devoured, crusts were dunked in ketchup (as well as a honey mustard sauce) and thoughts were shared in between mouthfuls of dough, sauce and meat.



Dreamweaver said:


> OK... my Canadian friends... DD just sent a Facebook message from Calgary and was totally freaked out by a pizza at Pizza Hut with hot dogs in the crust.... Is this a common thing? I didn't even tell her about poutine..... at 860 calories a serving. She would really have a heart attack!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Way to go, Dreamweaver! You really kicked some *@##! Very proud of you and so happy for the results that you did get. Now the biopsy. I just have a feeling that it will be good too. Power of positive thinking!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks.... Dancer.... We have Pizza Hut here too, but not like that.... As a true midwesterner..... I must say.... they missed the boat.... it *should* be Italian sausage in a pizza ... not hot dogs.....

Funny, when my brother was a bachelor and experimenting with cooking... we joked about hot dogs but I actually found a recipe for stir-fried dogs.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I would probably agree with you Jynx about Italian Sausage. I like cheese in the crust also.



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... Dancer.... We have Pizza Hut here too, but not like that.... As a true midwesterner..... I must say.... they missed the boat.... it *should* be Italian sausage in a pizza ... not hot dogs.....
> 
> Funny, when my brother was a bachelor and experimenting with cooking... we joked about hot dogs but I actually found a recipe for stir-fried dogs.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This infamous pizza has just been introduced to Canada after a very successful UK marketing strategy.



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... Dancer.... We have Pizza Hut here too, but not like that.... As a true midwesterner..... I must say.... they missed the boat.... it *should* be Italian sausage in a pizza ... not hot dogs.....
> 
> Funny, when my brother was a bachelor and experimenting with cooking... we joked about hot dogs but I actually found a recipe for stir-fried dogs.....


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I got through page 85.... and now I need to go to bed. I wanted to catch up on what is going on with all my friends. It is now up to page 92.. perhaps I can catch the end of this weeks knitting tea party before a new one begins on Friday. Probably not, at least not holding my breath.

Marianne, thank you for sharing your story. You are an inspiration.

Jynx, holding you in my thoughts and prayers. 

For those grieving the loss of their fur babies... you have my sincerest sympathies. 

Those who have been affected by Hurricane Sandy... I am including you in my thoughts and prayers as well. 

Flockie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It was just announced on CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation) that crews left today to go to the United States to help bring back power to those who have none. It sounds as if more crews will be leaving tomorrow and Sunday. I am glad our people are helping. I also understand that we are sending other 
people who can help in other ways. So we should! Designer


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/545440_10151217474383756_556505040_n.jpg


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil - there were several changes made and now special interest groups can also get into the frey - hence more vitrolic ads than usual - it would be nice if several million blank voting form would make a difference - sadly it wouldn't.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > they get very tiring darowil - you can hardly watch television - there are three or four political ads on every break - i just hit the mute button regardless to who it is - i am just very tired of it all - and ohio is a battleground state so it is twice as bad here.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah carol - so good to see you back.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! ADMIN FIXED THE PROBLEM I WAS HAVING GETTING INTO THE WEB SITE!!!! HOO-RAY!!! NOT SURE WHAT CAUSED IT BUT AM GLAD FOR NOW IT IS WORKING.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Marianne: Listen to the dr and Cindi; you have got to take care of yourself! We love you here at the KTP and I'll be keeping you in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Jynx: So good to hear from you and glad that you set them straight at the dr. office. ALSO very glad that there was NO HEPATIC METASTISIS! Will continue to keep you in my heart and prayers.
> 
> ...


I was terribly terribly homesick my first year of college but determined not to be defeated. And we did not have a phone, so my only contact with my mother was letters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleg - couldn't get the download to work.

sam



settleg said:


> Okay figured out what I did incorrectly...here's a tie pattern Sam.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > So glad you are having a vacation! Enjoy and relax.
> ...


It is good to hear that you are going to get a welcome break. Being a caregiver is hard work physically and emotionally. I hope you will be able to leave your worries behind you and enjoy the time spent with your family.[/quote]

Thank you so much! It seems circumstances may mean I have more time with friends, than family- but at least there will be the party on the Saturday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I told David what you had said about all the ads and he asked where you were. When I said Ohio he told me that you are likely to be the key to the elections so no wonder you are being overwhelmed by ads. 
But you don't have to go and vote do you? so I guess a low turnout says the same as our large informal vote. 
NOt that the large informal vote had any impact although everyone knew what it meant. Neither side changed their leaders so things are unchanged.



thewren said:


> thanks darowil - there were several changes made and now special interest groups can also get into the frey - hence more vitrolic ads than usual - it would be nice if several million blank voting form would make a difference - sadly it wouldn't.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's too bad that the powers that be have never had to wait on test results - maybe if they had they would get on the ball. holding out for a good report jynx -sending lots of positive energy.
> ...


At least you are one step forward with a definate date. And what a huge relief to know they are no longer talking of liver metastasis.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the well wishes!!! Gosh have I ever missed ya'll. Now I really have a lot of reading to do to catch up!! Not sure yet what the problem was. I'm just glad Admin fixed it. My eye is totally cleared up, but wouldn't you know I woke up this morning and my left thumb has given me a fit all day long. I had to wear my hand brace to keep it stable. I have to rest it a few days. "GETTING OLD IS NOT FOR SISSIES".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks ohio joy - have it in my documents already - thanks for finding it. just the kind i wanted - a vintage tie to go with my vintage cartigan.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > - anyone have a tie pattern?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's what i always said - the squeaky wheel gets oiled. good for you jynx - a meltdown is always good - gets rid of some built up emotion and also gets you what you need - now that is som multitasking.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's too bad that the powers that be have never had to wait on test results - maybe if they had they would get on the ball. holding out for a good report jynx -sending lots of positive energy.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The difficulty with having a meltdown is making sure it doesn't go so far that they start ignoring you. But some is so often needed too get things moving. And often when it is most needed is when you feel least able to do it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so agree with you jynx - and i always used to be a pusher - on the go and expecting the body to keep up with no direction from me - somewhere along the line i lost that push - need to get it back. i am never going to be as good as i used to be - i can tell my lungs are worse (no - i am not at death's door) - i just need to do it whether i have a reason to or not. i realize heidi is just next door - but i still live alone - and that makes all the difference.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > well - finally - i am on page 87 - we do get chatty. i know a lot of us have cats - if you are sending them outdoors you might knit this:
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was just announced on CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation) that crews left today to go to the United States to help bring back power to those who have none. It sounds as if more crews will be leaving tomorrow and Sunday. I am glad our people are helping. I also understand that we are sending other people who can help in other ways. So we should! Designer


Thank you, Canada! There are so many folks without power that I know the help will be welcome. My DD was fortunately in one of the least damaged areas of NYC, but it was still a very scary time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmmmmmm

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> It looks like it is brand new. Pizza Hut is a big well known Pizza Franchise here in Canada. Got this from a newspaper from today.
> 
> Test Drive Subject: Pizza Hut's Hot Dog Stuffed Crust Pizza
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right jynx - italian sausage for sure.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... Dancer.... We have Pizza Hut here too, but not like that.... As a true midwesterner..... I must say.... they missed the boat.... it *should* be Italian sausage in a pizza ... not hot dogs.....
> 
> Funny, when my brother was a bachelor and experimenting with cooking... we joked about hot dogs but I actually found a recipe for stir-fried dogs.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am always surprised at the percentage of people that don't vote - when there are millions of people in countries that have no say in how their government is run we should be running to the polls to vote in mass.

sam



darowil said:


> I told David what you had said about all the ads and he asked where you were. When I said Ohio he told me that you are likely to be the key to the elections so no wonder you are being overwhelmed by ads.
> But you don't have to go and vote do you? so I guess a low turnout says the same as our large informal vote.
> NOt that the large informal vote had any impact although everyone knew what it meant. Neither side changed their leaders so things are unchanged.
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i with you gottastch - my bones really gripe as the seasons change - it seems like they get used to one season and it is time for the next one. motrin and i are on a first name basis.
> ...


Mptrin adn ibuprophen are the same just may be a different dose.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Sorlena, I so enjoy everyone here and what is going on with them,What is going on in their lives and what they are working on. I feel like they will think I don't care by not replying or being on as much. I do care for one and all believe me. 

I finished 2 ponytail hats and working on the afghan for my son that is going to Afghanistan. Dh told him I'm working on something for him and Tim said Mom remember I have to ship it home, So I guess I'll have to take a picture once finished and keep it for a year until he gets home???

Dh and I are in with the Suggies to play for a while and give them their treat.

I hope all is well and if not healing prayers will be said for all. Take care and love to all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gettin ready to go to bed. wanted to chime in on a few things.
first marianne do take care of yourself and rest, keep telling yourself gotta do this so i can spend time with son.
jynx you got my prayers always. i know you want this all behind you.
carol welcome back we been missing you. i don't think i ever told you, i like your new look your sporting, younger look for you, i think and someone said it, but you do have the prettiest smile.
now... :-( about that hot dog pizza. yuk... now bj would be in hog heaven over that, he loves hotdogs and has them every wk. i only will eat them if i can get one off the hot grill & and want it charred to perfection with mayo and ketchup. but to do that to a pizza, i just can't imagine they go together. 
today i went out side and was smoothing the ground where bj buried bailey, we put her at corner of house where she always liked to sleep in the sun, (that way she could see us and keep an eye on the front of house) while i was raking it, the prettiest butterfly popped up and stayed for the longest and kept landing there, of course maddi was intriged by it, but it fluttered around for the longest right there. i needed that. 
today while bj was at work (he went to work this wk at the hospital) i caught up on some chores i have been procrastinating on. house looks much better. i told him i was doing my imitation of june cleaver, bj said june cleaver cooked. (we ate at kfc tonight) we had to go check on dads tv at nursing home, and take dad dr peppers, so the colonel fed us. i have my day lined out for tomorrow. gonna start early, taking bj to work, seeing sister, taking hers and moms absentee ballots to court house and be done with that chore. i think i will take a roast out of freezer and put in crock pot for supper tomorrow. june aint got nothing on me ;-)


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

On Ads and phone calls for election. We are going nuts with it all. Can not wait until it's over. I'm hoping for a change....Oops maybe I shouldn't have made an opinion.

I too don't understand people that don't vote. I believe if you don't vote then don't complain.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear - hear - i so agree.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> On Ads and phone calls for election. We are going nuts with it all. Can not wait until it's over. I'm hoping for a change....Oops maybe I shouldn't have made an opinion.
> 
> I too don't understand people that don't vote. I believe if you don't vote then don't complain.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


this look like a good heel, but will have to see how it works with 4 ply sock yarn

http://fleeglesblog.blogspot.co.uk/2009/09/fleegle-short-row-no-wraps-no-holes-no.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darawil.... you are so right.... I don't ever want to get labeled as a "difficult" patient.... care level drops dramatically.... I started the call only giving them my cell # so that they could reach me (I don't generally give that no out to anyone but just had to get out of the house)... but the gal asked what was the nature of the call I was waiting for... When she heard, she said "I'm taking this over immediately.." I will call hospital now and then call you right back." The more she saw in the record and the more issues that were brought to light... the more helpful and involved she became.... She was not at all pleased with the situation and was genuinely apologizing so I know I will be OK on that front. My requests were not unreasonable. Now taking mom to *any* Dr. is quite another story so I am vert]y well versed in pouring oil on water and getting staff to be on my side... and keeping mom from firing everyone!!!!! They usually go out of their way to be nice to me, seeing what an ordeal it is and they appreciate that I am actaully helping them out......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope this is going to work!

right- I am not as clever at this as sq. dancer! this showed up on my facebook page

Sorry -it seemed to give access to my locked facebook page- so I have deleted it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam.... Living alone definitely means setting up some routines and making yourself do some if it. I am very much a loner... I don't live alone, and I love people.... but it is a chore to make the effort to go do things... Once I'm there, I enjoy it, but I am so content to stay in jammies, no phone, no TV... DH and I respect each other's activities, but we don't have to be involved with them... and aren't, other than to appreciate each other's various talents.... (most of the time!) I can get very lazy about doing things I know I *should *do and I hate that I can't just be Wonder Woman all the time like in the past... but I also know... use it or lose it... and I can't afford to lose too much more!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the idea of the blank ballots as a kind or protest vote. I *do* understand why some people don't vote.... Not saying it is a good thing but.... It is often a form of protest..... or they really do not believe that their vote will count, so why bother.... (I lived through the Chicago convention and riots and that gave me serious pause.... that they could just turn off the microphones when they didn't want to listen to ALL the voices and it was about the end of politics for me.) DH has often voted Libertarian... knowing that there will be no chance of a win, but it says that he really isn't thrilled with either of the other choices..... or the way our country is going. He often points out the historical data of the demise of a democracy is when it starts votng largesss for itself... and there could be a good argument made for that going on right now...... I don't mean this as a political discussion at all... I'm rather proud that no one on here actually can figure out *my* politics or religion..... because I don't want it to make a difference in how anyone feels about me..... nor do I need anyone to try to change my mind or for me to change theirs....... I'm just saying that I can see how some might not feel that their vote is important...... Still, the percentage of non-voters always amazes me.... Maybe if the ads dealt with the issues, instead of personalities and so much negative stuff, they would gain more voters..... Familiarity *does* breed contempt....IMHO


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! I am really starting to believe it is happening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Enjoy your time with your grandchildren, they remember time spent with them even if they don't always tell you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Thank you! I will take lots of pictures, they might not be the normal type expected. I am getting to see lots of not so touristy things mixed in with some normal stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very interested Jynx to read that last post. We have a situation here where many youth are failing even to register, because they see no point. I try to encourage, particularly young women, that their voice needs to be heard...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I am really starting to believe it is happening!
> ...


Enjoy your time with your grandchildren, they remember time spent with them even if they don't always tell you. (((HUGS)))[/quote]

thank you NanaCaren! and you enjoy your break too- even though it entails a very long flight!

You must be very close to leaving by now!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Enjoy your time with your grandchildren, they remember time spent with them even if they don't always tell you. (((HUGS)))[/quote]

thank you NanaCaren! and you enjoy your break too- even though it entails a very long flight!

You must be very close to leaving by now![/quote]

Give your grandbabies a hug from me. Can't wait to see a few pictures from you, after you get back too.The flight is worth every second. 
My alarm will go off in about 15 minutes, just incase I actually went to sleep. Have to stop and get Grant and Nix,then it's off to the airport. I haven't been able to sleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have been in the ER most of the day, seems my iron count shot way up and my red blood cells bottomed out. White blood cells were off the chart... gads  Anyway, I got up to get a cuppa and just fell out, was dizzy and disoriented, C got me in the car and to the ER, scareeeerd her big time she said. Got to come home about 30 min ago, on strict bed rest until Dr calls tomorrow. May cancel the son's visit if I'm going to be stuck in the bed, not my idea of a good time.
> We did figure out the high iron, I had a salad last night and C forgot and piled on the spinach and I had my homemade granola and it has raisins galore. Not a good combo in a short time for me. Just wasn't thinking, but will from now on I'm sure!
> Take care.. will be on and off as Nurse C allows, ;-) :lol:
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers


Right back at ya! Take care. (((hugs)))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> next Wednesday I leave about 5pm. I will be keeping in phone contact- and the cleaning lady will come on Friday. I hope the rellies will fill the gap, and someone from church will probably help out as well- next time I have a break it will be with him in care. He was more positive about the idea than I had expected!


Have a wonderful time with your DD and GC. How long are you away for? Is that Scotland or NZ in your avatar? It looks very familiar!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes!!! Gosh have I ever missed ya'll. Now I really have a lot of reading to do to catch up!! Not sure yet what the problem was. I'm just glad Admin fixed it. My eye is totally cleared up, but wouldn't you know I woke up this morning and my left thumb has given me a fit all day long. I had to wear my hand brace to keep it stable. I have to rest it a few days. "GETTING OLD IS NOT FOR SISSIES".


Lovely to see you back, Carol. Hope that thumb improves soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> gettin ready to go to bed. wanted to chime in on a few things.
> first marianne do take care of yourself and rest, keep telling yourself gotta do this so i can spend time with son.
> jynx you got my prayers always. i know you want this all behind you.
> carol welcome back we been missing you. i don't think i ever told you, i like your new look your sporting, younger look for you, i think and someone said it, but you do have the prettiest smile.
> ...


You go girl! With so much on your plate just now, just you let the Colonel take care of you! (((hugs)))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> hear - hear - i so agree.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Me too, and as a woman, I always feel that we had to fight so long to get the vote that we ought to use it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very interested Jynx to read that last post. We have a situation here where many youth are failing even to register, because they see no point. I try to encourage, particularly young women, that their voice needs to be heard...


whereas here not only is it complusory to vote if you are enrolled it is complusory to enroll as well once you turn 18.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam sorry the download didn't open. I got a PM from admin saying not to upload copywrite material. It was a free pattern so I thought it was okay. I do know they have a tie pattern at patterncentral.com.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I do vote though I wonder most of the time if it really matters if I do or not. I have never picked my friends by their political or religious views and dont ever intend to start. Thats your business mine is my business, if we agree great if we dont great, I wont push mine on you please dont push yours on me. My boss is a very big political person. He knows I am not, occasionally we will get into discussions not often as I dont know enough about politics in general to be able to discuss them (just generally not to specific people running). Keeps work a happier place.



Dreamweaver said:


> Love the idea of the blank ballots as a kind or protest vote. I *do* understand why some people don't vote.... Not saying it is a good thing but.... It is often a form of protest..... or they really do not believe that their vote will count, so why bother.... (I lived through the Chicago convention and riots and that gave me serious pause.... that they could just turn off the microphones when they didn't want to listen to ALL the voices and it was about the end of politics for me.) DH has often voted Libertarian... knowing that there will be no chance of a win, but it says that he really isn't thrilled with either of the other choices..... or the way our country is going. He often points out the historical data of the demise of a democracy is when it starts votng largesss for itself... and there could be a good argument made for that going on right now...... I don't mean this as a political discussion at all... I'm rather proud that no one on here actually can figure out *my* politics or religion..... because I don't want it to make a difference in how anyone feels about me..... nor do I need anyone to try to change my mind or for me to change theirs....... I'm just saying that I can see how some might not feel that their vote is important...... Still, the percentage of non-voters always amazes me.... Maybe if the ads dealt with the issues, instead of personalities and so much negative stuff, they would gain more voters..... Familiarity *does* breed contempt....IMHO


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK... my Canadian friends... DD just sent a Facebook message from Calgary and was totally freaked out by a pizza at Pizza Hut with hot dogs in the crust.... Is this a common thing? I didn't even tell her about poutine..... at 860 calories a serving. She would really have a heart attack!!!!!!


Oh my goodness! That is a new one with hot dogs in the crust. Guess I will pass on the poutine unless it is my only meal that day. Hope DD has a fabulous trip. Is she staying in Calgary or traveling across Canada?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok Here is a picture of my oldest son and his girlfriend. Please do not say he looks like me. I have always said he looks like his Dad. Even the nurses in the hospital when he was born said he looked like his Dad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> It looks like it is brand new. Pizza Hut is a big well known Pizza Franchise here in Canada. Got this from a newspaper from today.
> 
> Test Drive Subject: Pizza Hut's Hot Dog Stuffed Crust Pizza
> 
> ...


It is a unique idea. Don't eat hot dogs, but very creative and calorie laden too. Now if I ate meat and didn't have to worry about calories, it would be fun.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

settleg said:


> Sam sorry the download didn't open. I got a PM from admin saying not to upload copywrite material. It was a free pattern so I thought it was okay. I do know they have a tie pattern at patterncentral.com.


I think you can copy the link but just not the automatic download. Then people can go to the link themselves and download it from there if they want. Hope that helps. I never liked the ones that automatically downloaded anyway as someone, not as lovely as you, could put a virus on for us all to download. YIKES Know you wouldn't do that but did get scared of doing that as DH writes books and they are on this computer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


>


Great make-up but can't tell who he looks like from this. :lol: :lol: :lol: What fun they must have had. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone on here know Donmaur, a KP member?? If you know her, she could use your caring support.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

He is actually a very handsome young man. I am interested in who did the face makeup. They did an awesome job.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> He is actually a very handsome young man. I am interested in who did the face makeup. They did an awesome job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it was your training since your son and daughter must have inherited your love of celebrating the holidays. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am sure all three of my kids inherited the creative part from me. They are all talented.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > He is actually a very handsome young man. I am interested in who did the face makeup. They did an awesome job.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been in the ER most of the day, seems my iron count shot way up and my red blood cells bottomed out. White blood cells were off the chart... gads  Anyway, I got up to get a cuppa and just fell out, was dizzy and disoriented, C got me in the car and to the ER, scareeeerd her big time she said. Got to come home about 30 min ago, on strict bed rest until Dr calls tomorrow. May cancel the son's visit if I'm going to be stuck in the bed, not my idea of a good time.
> ...


Ditto, somehow missed your post, dear Marianne, about your fall- all is now explained! Do please take your rest, as requested! sorry you may have to put off the visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > next Wednesday I leave about 5pm. I will be keeping in phone contact- and the cleaning lady will come on Friday. I hope the rellies will fill the gap, and someone from church will probably help out as well- next time I have a break it will be with him in care. He was more positive about the idea than I had expected!
> ...


I was hoping it would look familar to you! the peak is Ben Lomond- from Aberfoile- my birthplace!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Very interested Jynx to read that last post. We have a situation here where many youth are failing even to register, because they see no point. I try to encourage, particularly young women, that their voice needs to be heard...
> ...


I am not 100% sure but I seem to recall there is a legal obligation to enroll. But youth are failing to, anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I do vote though I wonder most of the time if it really matters if I do or not. I have never picked my friends by their political or religious views and dont ever intend to start. Thats your business mine is my business, if we agree great if we dont great, I wont push mine on you please dont push yours on me. My boss is a very big political person. He knows I am not, occasionally we will get into discussions not often as I dont know enough about politics in general to be able to discuss them (just generally not to specific people running). Keeps work a happier place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would stand with you on that one, Pup lover!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> On Ads and phone calls for election. We are going nuts with it all. Can not wait until it's over. I'm hoping for a change....Oops maybe I shouldn't have made an opinion.
> 
> I too don't understand people that don't vote. I believe if you don't vote then don't complain.


I suspect I am on the other side of the fence. But it is hard not to worry about such a crucial election, for the whole globe. IMHO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

to Flockie- great to see you! I miss your regular contributions, but would never begrudge you your job!!!!...



NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > hear - hear - i so agree.
> ...


it is ironic- in the country first to get the vote for women, that so few bother to exercise that right! [thanks Kate Shepherd, you are still an inspiration- she was a staunch women's Libber, two centuries ago- bicycled everywhere in Christchurch- that is why she is on our $10 note]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Enjoy your time with your grandchildren, they remember time spent with them even if they don't always tell you. (((HUGS)))


thank you NanaCaren! and you enjoy your break too- even though it entails a very long flight!

You must be very close to leaving by now![/quote]

Give your grandbabies a hug from me. Can't wait to see a few pictures from you, after you get back too.The flight is worth every second. 
My alarm will go off in about 15 minutes, just incase I actually went to sleep. Have to stop and get Grant and Nix,then it's off to the airport. I haven't been able to sleep.[/quote]

I know you are travelling with your laptop! when you read this, a sincere hello to Dave, from me, and a hug to Tessa [Hop a long of Emsworth!].


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your time with your grandchildren, they remember time spent with them even if they don't always tell you. (((HUGS)))
> ...


Give your grandbabies a hug from me. Can't wait to see a few pictures from you, after you get back too.The flight is worth every second. 
My alarm will go off in about 15 minutes, just incase I actually went to sleep. Have to stop and get Grant and Nix,then it's off to the airport. I haven't been able to sleep.[/quote]

I know you are travelling with your laptop! when you read this, a sincere hello to Dave, from me, and a hug to Tessa [Hop a long of Emsworth!].[/quote]

Joining in on the Hello to Dave and even a hug if you dare. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Just beautiful. I hadn't realized it was Scotland. Thought it was New Zealand. Aha, you had me fooled.  What a beautiful birthplace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: No wonder Kate thought it looked familiar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


you can tell by the 'glaciation' of Ben Lomond! our hills are not rounded in the same way, not having ever been under an ice cap.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree they are both very lovely and loving young ladies --- talk about apples not falling too far from the tree - a tree that includes both parents and grandparents!



Dreamweaver said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, Hope no-one was scared by the Trick or Treaters last night. I'm sorry I haven't went through all the postings but did see the wonderful Nemo fish hat by Dream weaver. The beautiful model was great. I'll have to try to find time throughout the day to keep checking back and catch up with the wonderful friends here. I'm so truly sorry for not being on as much as before. Take care dear friends check in later. Love to you all. Thank you Sam for Hosting You are doing such a great job.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm contemplating going to Clairol light red - how about you?



Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna...What a gorgeous shawl in your avatar!! :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

First, so glad that you got some very good news!!! And, that you got connected to some person in the office that actually has some compassion and knows her job!! It shouldn't be that difficult to find such a person, but it seems that it is!! Glad you're no longer tethered to the phone and can be out and about. All the best wishes and prayers.



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's too bad that the powers that be have never had to wait on test results - maybe if they had they would get on the ball. holding out for a good report jynx -sending lots of positive energy.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jynx, I found out recently that C has NEVER voted :shock: at 55 yrs of age, her father a retired Master Sargent, I just couldn't believe it. Yet she sits and fusses and complains about this that and another all the time. She didn't tell me this until it was too late to get her registered to vote (the brat) :evil: So, we now have a rule, she is NOT allowed to moan and groan for the next 4 years about anything political. I hate all the ads, the constant downgrading of one or the other, will be so glad when all this is over.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I do like hot dogs, but not sure about hot dogs and pizza, I do love the new Angus Beef hot dogs though. Will leave it to Canada to decide, it may actually be very tasty ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello again KTPers...subbing at media center is such a breeze; do have a group of about 60 coming in in about 2 hours for a guest speaker but will also have teachers in here monitoring. So, I will sit and knit all day; delightful except I just realized I must have dropped a stitch on the Fan and Feather scarf I'm working on and can't find where. Fortunately I was only in about 4 inches worth so "Mr. Froggy he come a courtin' ah-ha". Just started over. 

Talked with oldest DD this morning; she was upset. I knew something was amiss the last couple of times I'd seen and spoken to her. She told me this morning she broke off her engagement. From what she told me I'm soooo glad she did. Sad for now but I told her that trite as it may sound she will meet the right someone when she least expects it and all will be well. She is a strong young woman and great mom to her kids. She will pull through.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker2, I love all your pictures, how wonderful it is that you are changing your avatar with them :thumbup: :thumbup: . Not sure when your trip is planned for, somehow missed that post. But hope you have a fantabulous time, get lots of rest and enjoy all the sights and sounds of friends and loved ones!!!

Nana Caren, I'm sure you are on the plane at this time, but just wanted to send you wishes for a most pleasant trip :thumbup: I would, like you, be too excited to sleep or eat :lol: Safe journey my friend, have a wonderful time, enjoy all the sights and know that we are all waiting for news of your adventures :thumbup: :thumbup: 

God Speed to you, keep you safe, always in our prayers ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Jynx, I found out recently that C has NEVER voted :shock: at 55 yrs of age, her father a retired Master Sargent, I just couldn't believe it. Yet she sits and fusses and complains about this that and another all the time. She didn't tell me this until it was too late to get her registered to vote (the brat) :evil: So, we now have a rule, she is NOT allowed to moan and groan for the next 4 years about anything political. I hate all the ads, the constant downgrading of one or the other, will be so glad when all this is over.


Good 'on' you Marianne! you stick up for women's rights all over!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Hello you busy people, I've been trying to catch up the last couple of days but you keep ahead of me, probably because the painkillers I'm taking keep putting me to sleep. Unfortunately i can't manage without them yet but I'm hoping it won't be long. I can't do much anyway as I have to hop everywhere & cannot take the risk of putting any weight on my right leg at all, so I'm limited to trips to the bathroom. Exciting!!
> On monday I go to see the specialist & hopefully the x-rays will show that the fracture is healing (as well as the new knee) then I may be allowed to start walking. Still. I'm lucky because I don't have to worry about anything, the family are taking great care of me & are enjoying taking the mickey because I have to behave myself for a change. Next time I go to have a joint replaced & people tell me it's a doddle, nothing to it, I will simply raise one eyebrow & say nothing.
> I'm sorry to see the problem with admin over where we should be, but as long as I can find it I'll still follow the TP. Funny how people always have to fix things that ain't broken.
> 
> ...


Dear Tessa...Just wondering how you are coming along. This was in our last KTP and know you must be in a lot of pain and I understand the healing can take a while. Just wanted you to know I/we are thinking of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know Lurker is thinking of you also.
Sending you Hugs and lots of healing wishes and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello again KTPers...subbing at media center is such a breeze; do have a group of about 60 coming in in about 2 hours for a guest speaker but will also have teachers in here monitoring. So, I will sit and knit all day; delightful except I just realized I must have dropped a stitch on the Fan and Feather scarf I'm working on and can't find where. Fortunately I was only in about 4 inches worth so "Mr. Froggy he come a courtin' ah-ha". Just started over.
> 
> Talked with oldest DD this morning; she was upset. I knew something was amiss the last couple of times I'd seen and spoken to her. She told me this morning she broke off her engagement. From what she told me I'm soooo glad she did. Sad for now but I told her that trite as it may sound she will meet the right someone when she least expects it and all will be well. She is a strong young woman and great mom to her kids. She will pull through.


I am very lazy- if my stitch count is out- and no sign of a drop- ie., no ladders forming- I fudge it! This is with my current simple feather and fan- to Sam's pattern!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's for sure---you're sure running circles around whatever June Cleaver used to do!



Southern Gal said:


> gettin ready to go to bed. wanted to chime in on a few things.
> first marianne do take care of yourself and rest, keep telling yourself gotta do this so i can spend time with son.
> jynx you got my prayers always. i know you want this all behind you.
> carol welcome back we been missing you. i don't think i ever told you, i like your new look your sporting, younger look for you, i think and someone said it, but you do have the prettiest smile.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, I found out recently that C has NEVER voted :shock: at 55 yrs of age, her father a retired Master Sargent, I just couldn't believe it. Yet she sits and fusses and complains about this that and another all the time. She didn't tell me this until it was too late to get her registered to vote (the brat) :evil: So, we now have a rule, she is NOT allowed to moan and groan for the next 4 years about anything political. I hate all the ads, the constant downgrading of one or the other, will be so glad when all this is over.
> ...


Yes, women fought so hard for these rights and it really did make a difference!!!! The center of a lot of meetings was within an hour of here and the home of one of the leaders is in the city I live near about 15 min. away. They were persecuted and even put in jail. They gladly went too in the hopes of getting more women to join with them and to show their commitment. Oh no, I don't think that is political. It is just talking about the rights we have.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> Hello again KTPers...subbing at media center is such a breeze; do have a group of about 60 coming in in about 2 hours for a guest speaker but will also have teachers in here monitoring. So, I will sit and knit all day; delightful except I just realized I must have dropped a stitch on the Fan and Feather scarf I'm working on and can't find where. Fortunately I was only in about 4 inches worth so "Mr. Froggy he come a courtin' ah-ha". Just started over.
> 
> Talked with oldest DD this morning; she was upset. I knew something was amiss the last couple of times I'd seen and spoken to her. She told me this morning she broke off her engagement. From what she told me I'm soooo glad she did. Sad for now but I told her that trite as it may sound she will meet the right someone when she least expects it and all will be well. She is a strong young woman and great mom to her kids. She will pull through.


OUCH on the froggin, so hate it when that happens 

I'm sure your DD made the right decision, if something is amiss before a wedding, tis better to break off and regroup than to have the legal ties that cost a fortune to dismiss. Plus the fact that the children are involved. I say to her a huge hug and know my dear that you deserve the best and do NOT settle for less!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's for sure---you're sure running circles around whatever June Cleaver used to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The butterfly on the spot where you buried Bailey gives me goosebumps. So symbolic and beautiful. Bailey's spirit gave you a sweet visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker2, I love all your pictures, how wonderful it is that you are changing your avatar with them :thumbup: :thumbup: . Not sure when your trip is planned for, somehow missed that post. But hope you have a fantabulous time, get lots of rest and enjoy all the sights and sounds of friends and loved ones!!!
> 
> Nana Caren, I'm sure you are on the plane at this time, but just wanted to send you wishes for a most pleasant trip :thumbup: I would, like you, be too excited to sleep or eat :lol: Safe journey my friend, have a wonderful time, enjoy all the sights and know that we are all waiting for news of your adventures :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> God Speed to you, keep you safe, always in our prayers ;-)


Chances are it is going to be more friends than family- because of Bronwen's new job, thank goodness she can be heard now- but her voice is not back to 'normal' yet! Thought I would show you a recent pic of the GC [it was on facebook]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Then, you'll get to sleep on the plane -- have a wonderful trip and I know we'll enjoy seeing your pictures!! Hope you get a chance to meet up with our KP and KTP UK'ers....maybe even our KTP founder/Dave. Give them all our best in person.



NanaCaren said:


> Enjoy your time with your grandchildren, they remember time spent with them even if they don't always tell you. (((HUGS)))


thank you NanaCaren! and you enjoy your break too- even though it entails a very long flight!

You must be very close to leaving by now![/quote]

Give your grandbabies a hug from me. Can't wait to see a few pictures from you, after you get back too.The flight is worth every second. 
My alarm will go off in about 15 minutes, just incase I actually went to sleep. Have to stop and get Grant and Nix,then it's off to the airport. I haven't been able to sleep.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker that is such a lovely picture. The family is beautiful and the daffodils are enhanced by them.

Marianne thank you for the supportive words for my daughter. I agree so wholeheartedly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If she's a KP member, then she's automatically one of us whether we've had interaction with her or not....and as a member of our family, love, prayers and support being sent her way!



Angora1 said:


> Does anyone on here know Donmaur, a KP member?? If you know her, she could use your caring support.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely photo, Lurker!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Wow wee.. just when you think you have pizza in every way possible they come up with this one!! Not sure I will try this one I love Pizza hut pizza but not a huge fan of hot dogs unless they are done over a campfire !!! or even on a BBQboiled ones not so much !!! and they have to be a Shneiders hot dog too!!! Thanks for posting this one Dancer I will have to show the guys this one.they might go for it maybe .



Sq_Dancer said:


> It looks like it is brand new. Pizza Hut is a big well known Pizza Franchise here in Canada. Got this from a newspaper from today.
> 
> Test Drive Subject: Pizza Hut's Hot Dog Stuffed Crust Pizza
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> Lurker that is such a lovely picture. The family is beautiful and the daffodils are enhanced by them.
> 
> Marianne thank you for the supportive words for my daughter. I agree so wholeheartedly.


I missed the second half of your post! I am so glad your daughter has decided out now, rather than after marrying!

Thank you for the gracious compliment about my daughter and grand children!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another nice thing about subbing in the media center...being so slow and quiet I can pretty much stay on KTP all day..woohoo!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Wow great faces Dancer..!!!!!



Sq_Dancer said:


>


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

When I moved to Ontario, my partner at the time thought I should dye my hair, and being in a new relationship, though ok, I will do it. Was a bit scared but maybe it would freshen my look up somewhat. My original colour was Medium Ash Brown but was advised by hairdresser to not use Ash as it would not keep the grey covered so she used a Medium Golden Brown. It seemed very dark but would lighten over time. Finally I tried a Light Caramel Brown and like it a lot. I use Natural Instincts now by Clairol. It takes 10 minutes and is easier on your hair. My hairdresser highly recommended it for a home colouring.

http://www.clairol.com/en-US/products/natural-instincts/natural-hair-color



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm contemplating going to Clairol light red - how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely photo, Lurker!


thank you, Kate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know from experience that when our kids are hurting, we are hurting just as bad as if the situation had happened to us. You're right, she will get over he broken heart and will find the right one, and if not, then she'll find a way to live independently as the strong confidant mother and woman that she currently is.



settleg said:


> Hello again KTPers...subbing at media center is such a breeze; do have a group of about 60 coming in in about 2 hours for a guest speaker but will also have teachers in here monitoring. So, I will sit and knit all day; delightful except I just realized I must have dropped a stitch on the Fan and Feather scarf I'm working on and can't find where. Fortunately I was only in about 4 inches worth so "Mr. Froggy he come a courtin' ah-ha". Just started over.
> 
> Talked with oldest DD this morning; she was upset. I knew something was amiss the last couple of times I'd seen and spoken to her. She told me this morning she broke off her engagement. From what she told me I'm soooo glad she did. Sad for now but I told her that trite as it may sound she will meet the right someone when she least expects it and all will be well. She is a strong young woman and great mom to her kids. She will pull through.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Better out of a situation before a marriage. I was engaged and all ready for the wedding when two weeks before, he decided that he was in love with an old high school sweetheart. She was on her third marriage but for two years tried to break us up. She finally won. If I had gotten married to him, and he was a great guy, she would have kept it up, I have no doubt in my mind about this. So it was better to lose him before rather than after. She got her divorce and they were married a year to the day after we were supposed to. She was so full of lies, so hope he is happy.



settleg said:


> Lurker that is such a lovely picture. The family is beautiful and the daffodils are enhanced by them.
> 
> Marianne thank you for the supportive words for my daughter. I agree so wholeheartedly.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely lovely photo



Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2, I love all your pictures, how wonderful it is that you are changing your avatar with them :thumbup: :thumbup: . Not sure when your trip is planned for, somehow missed that post. But hope you have a fantabulous time, get lots of rest and enjoy all the sights and sounds of friends and loved ones!!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you sq. dancer!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie and Dancer thank you and you both are so right. She will be fine with or without a spouse.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm contemplating going to Clairol light red - how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I colored my hair a few months ago, actually the first of the summer. Now, my hair is mostly white with a touch of dark brown. I purchased a color that was close to the brown, went through the process of applying the color, when I looked in the mirror, my hair was orange
:shock: I thought that it would be okay.. that this was just the color "working" but when I rinsed the goo out, it was a bright orange :roll:  It took 3 months and as many haircuts to be rid of it, though it did turn almost a blonde color and I got many compliments after it "calmed" itself. But I learned my lesson and since my family and friends all hope that their gray comes in the way mine has I will forever leave it the natural color. I started turning gray at 16, my uncle was silver haired from age 25 so I guess it is in my DNA. So for now I will learn to deal with this even though I feel that it does age me more than I really feel. 
As I often say there is a 30 something living inside this 63 yr old body she just is waiting to get out and run and play :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker

Beautiful family.

Settleg

I agree that your daughter is better off but that doesn't minimize the hurt. Good that she can count on you for love and support.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful picture Lurker2, beautiful family for sure and surrounded by daffodils, my favorite flower :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

A butterfly is a sign of a loved one who has come to visit!!! Enjoy the visit and don't forget to say Hello !!



Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > That's for sure---you're sure running circles around whatever June Cleaver used to do!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

If you ever decide to give it another try, do a patch test first. You do look amazing for 63 though. 



Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I'm contemplating going to Clairol light red - how about you?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Lurker
> 
> Beautiful family.
> 
> ...


thank you purl2! I of course am a bit biased! As children it was always my Mwyffanwy who caught the photographer's eye- she had outstanding hair- whereas Bronwen did not grow a real head of hair till she was four!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nana Caren, please give my best to Dave and Tessa, meeting them in person would be such a joy and a major plus on the trip :thumbup: :thumbup: I have the utmost respect for Dave, though I do still have feelings that I am too blame for his leaving us.  All the "if only" that I go through and have gone through cannot mend I'm afraid, but if there was a way I would do what I could to mend the fences so to speak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful picture Lurker2, beautiful family for sure and surrounded by daffodils, my favorite flower :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne- I would stick with the natural- I think you look absolutely beautiful in your avatar!

thank you for your compliment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also last year let a friend persuade me to color my hair. Can't stand the roots so I cut it off a few times and back to natural. I like my silver hair and always get compliments so I too will let it be.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Stubbynose sent these to my email but wanted to share them. Oh my goodness, how cute are these?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And another group of pictures


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122081-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

